# Sticky  Post a picture of yourself - I'll start (2)



## Guest

La-la-la-la-la!!!


----------



## Guest

Ok here goes

Me aged 3 with my dad









Me last year before a night out









Me a couple of months ago on a night out with my other half kev, he looks rather rough and thats because he is wasted


----------



## catzndogz

one of me & one of me with husband


----------



## Guest

How do i make my pic's smaller like urs?


----------



## bee112

I just attach them as a file rather than putting them in as URL.. maybe thats it?


----------



## Guest

bee112 said:


> I just attach them as a file rather than putting them in as URL.. maybe thats it?


Cheers hun i'll test in a mo


----------



## jeanie

I cant remember how to get a pic up have tried twice using attach.


----------



## Guest

lOVELY PICTURES everyone!

Here is mine a bit more decent pictures:
...and guess what am I addicted to?


----------



## Guest

jeanie said:


> I cant remember how to get a pic up have tried twice using attach.


Click "Post reply", than find a paper clip on the top of your reply - click on it - it will guide you.


----------



## Guest

Anele Jessica said:


> lOVELY PICTURES everyone!
> 
> Here is mine a bit more decent pictures:
> ...and guess what am I addicted to?


The blue cat is it a real cat? I only ask because it is HUGE gorgeous but huge


----------



## jeanie

Thanks have just tried it and its sitting in manage attachments lol.


----------



## Guest

Jem85 said:


> The blue cat is it a real cat? I only ask because it is HUGE gorgeous but huge


He is a real one, only 1 yo and have another year to grow. He's such as enormous baby bear, so cuddly, sweet and clumzy!


----------



## bee112

jeanie said:


> Thanks have just tried it and its sitting in manage attachments lol.


click on the arrow nr the paper clip and click "insert"


----------



## jeanie

Thanks bee it wont do it at moment, it loads in the box that comes up but i get nothing when i click the arrow next to attach, thanks will try later maybe its to big.


----------



## jeanie

Just me being silly.








thanks for the help


----------



## griffpan

ok here's me, i hate having my picciy taken, this was taken last year, now i've got much darker short hair, LOL  I'm the one in the jeans


----------



## Fade to Grey

this is me with a few different hair colours and styles


----------



## sleeptalker

me as aunt sally with worzel [/ATTACH]


----------



## bee112

The 1st pic is like something from Clock Work Orange!

I like the 2nd pic


----------



## Guest

ye - second pic is lovely!


----------



## sleeptalker

aunt sally was absolutely hammered that night and spent several hours unconscious on the bathroom floor


----------



## Guest

Well done - at least you had a lovely time!


----------



## bee112

ha ha bless her.. good night then!


----------



## Guest

Guess Who ?

"for Every Right Answer "mark" "promiced" To Send A Can Of Beer To Himself":d


----------



## lisa dyer

Anele Jessica said:


> lOVELY PICTURES everyone!
> 
> Here is mine a bit more decent pictures:
> ...and guess what am I addicted to?


aww those cats are gorgeous they are very big aswell....


----------



## rottiesloveragdolls

Anele Jessica said:


> Guess Who ?
> 
> "for Every Right Answer "mark" "promiced" To Send A Can Of Beer To Himself":d


*its mystic meg pmsl bless him *


----------



## lisa dyer

ok the frist one is me and the o/h on our wedding day seven years ago...lol and the second is me just after i had my long (down to me bum...lol) blonde hair chopped off a couple of months ago


----------



## Guest

lisa dyer said:


> aww those cats are gorgeous they are very big aswell....


Thanks Lisa!


----------



## Guest

rottiesloveragdolls said:


> *its mystic meg pmsl bless him *


Well done!


----------



## Guest

lisa dyer said:


> ok the frist one is me and the o/h on our wedding day seven years ago...lol and the second is me just after i had my long (down to me bum...lol) blonde hair chopped off a couple of months ago


Beautiful wedding. Any more wedding pics?


----------



## Saynamore

Oh well, here you go, this is mine ............................................


----------



## lisa dyer

Anele Jessica said:


> Beautiful wedding. Any more wedding pics?


loads of the best men and ushers in kilts....lol


----------



## Guest

lisa dyer said:


> loads of the best men and ushers in kilts....lol


aaawww........hairy legs.......yummmm..........


----------



## lisa dyer

Anele Jessica said:


> aaawww........hairy legs.......yummmm..........


veyr hairy one of them was greek....lol


----------



## Guest

Saynamore said:


> Oh well, here you go, this is mine ............................................


O ye and this is mine


----------



## Jo P

Awww Bee you're really really pretty

Lovely pics everyone - here's my fugly mug


----------



## Guest

lisa dyer said:


> veyr hairy one of them was greek....lol


Thats even hairy chest......aaawwww.......................


----------



## Guest

This is barney bein as he cant upload stuff lol


----------



## Guest

Nice picture! Whats the name of little angel?


----------



## Guest

Jo P said:


> Awww Bee you're really really pretty
> 
> Lovely pics everyone - here's my fugly mug


You look sooo content!


----------



## Jo P

Which is Barney.............................


----------



## Guest

Jo P said:


> Which is Barney.............................


LOLOLOL!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Guest

Anele Jessica said:


> Nice picture! Whats the name of little angel?


Tilly, barney says he is the little angel tho


----------



## Guest

claire said:


> Tilly, barney says he is the little angel tho


LOLOL!....................


----------



## kellieann

Ok this is me and all my girls. the dog mad family.

me and my youngest hannah.









this is amanda. my oldest girl. 









this is gemma my middle girl.


----------



## sleeptalker

very pretty daughters kelliann,


----------



## Jo P

Wow what pretty girls you have


----------



## Jo P

Sorry that sounds rude - you're very pretty too


----------



## kellieann

*Thanks guys. thats realy nice of yous to say that. *


----------



## Guest

kellieann said:


> *Thanks guys. thats realy nice of yous to say that. *


Its true tho.


----------



## Guest

nic b said:


> This is me, took me ages to find a pic of myself, have about 700 pics on the computer but only a couple of myself as i hate getting my pic taken.
> 
> View attachment 6666
> 
> 
> View attachment 6668


Nice pics!


----------



## bee112

nic b said:


> This is me, took me ages to find a pic of myself, have about 700 pics on the computer but only a couple of myself as i hate getting my pic taken.
> 
> ha ha know what you mean.. all the pics of me seem to be when I'm out drinking lol


----------



## Guest

Thanks ........


----------



## Guest

ha ha know what you mean.. all the pics of me seem to be when I'm out drinking lol[/QUOTE]

Me to, one of the pics was at a wedding and the other on holiday, been drinking in both


----------



## Guest

nic b said:


> ha ha know what you mean.. all the pics of me seem to be when I'm out drinking lol


Me to, one of the pics was at a wedding and the other on holiday, been drinking in both[/quote]

Wanna be me friend?


----------



## cav

oooow im not puttin my pic on..


----------



## Guest

cavrooney said:


> oooow im not puttin my pic on..


Are you always drunk? Thats just ideal!


----------



## cav

Anele Jessica said:


> Are you always drunk? Thats just ideal!


year,,,,,,,,,,,,,


----------



## Guest

cavrooney said:


> year,,,,,,,,,,,,,


O - come on - post a picture! We are all normal human beings here!


----------



## Guest

Personality is more important than anything else!


----------



## kirst

this is me last weekend


----------



## kirst

betta 1 of me


----------



## Guest

Nice pics! You do remain me someone tho....


----------



## kirst

thanx,.....who?


----------



## Guest

...cant place......may be later......


----------



## rottiesloveragdolls

Anele Jessica said:


> Well done!


*there you go Mark 1 beer for you, *


----------



## Guest

Here's me & my two children


----------



## Guest

Personally these 2 are my favourite and best pictures of me...


----------



## kevin1954

View attachment 6690


Me, No. 2 Grandson and 2 rascals on garden seat.


----------



## Jo P

kevin1954 said:


> View attachment 6690
> 
> 
> Me, No. 2 Grandson and 2 rascals on garden seat.


Life of Riley by the looks of it Kev


----------



## Guest

Jo P said:


> Life of Riley by the looks of it Kev


LOL - with cleverly hidden face


----------



## kellieann

Kay, omg pmsl thats the best ive ever seen how did you do that lol

kellie.xxxxxxxxxx


----------



## cav

sum great pics


----------



## Guest

kellieann said:


> Kay, omg pmsl thats the best ive ever seen how did you do that lol
> 
> kellie.xxxxxxxxxx


 I did it here: Upload your photo and add some bling


----------



## Kay73

here are a couple of me!


----------



## Guest

Kay73 said:


> here are a couple of me!


Hey kay, where are you in that 2nd picture?


----------



## Kay73

Kay2008 said:


> Hey kay, where are you in that 2nd picture?


Gran canaria! Palm oasis, Maspalomis


----------



## Guest

Kay73 said:


> Gran canaria! Palm oasis, Maspalomis


Looks lovely! and so does your figure! (jealous!  )


----------



## Guest

Kay2008 said:


> Personally these 2 are my favourite and best pictures of me...


Are they your real eyes? Very alluring!


----------



## Kay73

Kay2008 said:


> Looks lovely! and so does your figure! (jealous!  )


Thankyou!


----------



## Guest

ajshep1984 said:


> Are they your real eyes? Very alluring!


Oh yeah, I think they are so my best feature! 



Kay73 said:


> Thankyou!


You're very welcome


----------



## Guest

Kay2008 said:


> Oh yeah, I think they are so my best feature!


I'm not sure about that, you've got lovely lips too, have you had botox?


----------



## Guest

ajshep1984 said:


> I'm not sure about that, you've got lovely lips too, have you had botox?


LOL! noooooo way, I'd be too much of a cry baby to have that


----------



## Guest

Kay2008 said:


> LOL! noooooo way, I'd be too much of a cry baby to have that


Aww, wimp! Where's your proper pics then?


----------



## Guest

ajshep1984 said:


> Aww, wimp! Where's your proper pics then?


Where's yours?!


----------



## Guest

Nicci said:


> Where's yours?!


On the desktop, which the OH is currently using! Will put one on next time I'm on there!


----------



## Guest

ajshep1984 said:


> On the desktop, which the OH is currently using! Will put one on next time I'm on there!


Okay, I believe you


----------



## Guest

Nicci said:


> Okay, I believe you


Honest, they were on here before the other days shenanigans anyway!


----------



## Guest

ajshep1984 said:


> Aww, wimp! Where's your proper pics then?




Here is the real me, without my funky eyes n mouth! lol


----------



## Guest

Kay2008 said:


> Here is the real me, without my funky eyes n mouth! lol


I can honestly say I prefer your real eyes and mouth!


----------



## Guest

ajshep1984 said:


> I can honestly say I prefer your real eyes and mouth!


Oh, well now you've put me off my future botox lips and eye surgery! hehe.

Plastic surgery today is like going to buy a new sofa...


----------



## Kay73

ajshep1984 said:


> I can honestly say I prefer your real eyes and mouth!


flattery will get you no where lol

great pic kay


----------



## Guest

Kay73 said:


> flattery will get you no where lol
> 
> great pic kay


Thank you 

I often build up an image in my head of people on the net, then when I see their picture they're nothing like what I thought! Strange, I just tend to get a mental picture in my mind.


----------



## Guest

Kay2008 said:


> I often build up an image in my head of people on the net, then when I see their picture they're nothing like what I thought! Strange, I just tend to get a mental picture in my mind.


What do imagine me as then? Or have you already seen my pic?


----------



## bee112

do you really want her to answer that one Alan?!


----------



## Guest

ajshep1984 said:


> What do imagine me as then? Or have you already seen my pic?


I saw your pic when I first signed up! So I didn't get the chance to make an image of you!


----------



## Guest

bee112 said:


> do you really want her to answer that one Alan?!


It can't be any worse than the real me!


----------



## bee112

awww  dont think I've seen a pic of you.. apart from that little one you had as an avatar, but it wasnt very clear!


----------



## Guest

bee112 said:


> awww  dont think I've seen a pic of you.. apart from that little one you had as an avatar, but it wasnt very clear!


I'll put them up again next time I'm on the desktop, not got any on here!


----------



## Kay73

Yeah alan, come on post a







decent pic!!!!


----------



## Guest

Kay73 said:


> Yeah alan, come on post a decent pic!!!!


You've seen them before!


----------



## Kay73

ajshep1984 said:


> You've seen them before!


loke bee, ive only seen your little avatar!!


----------



## Guest

Kay73 said:


> loke bee, ive only seen your little avatar!!


Really? Well that's not fair, I've seen just about all of you!


----------



## bee112

have you seen Kay in her bikini? saucy minx! lol


----------



## Guest

bee112 said:


> have you seen Kay in her bikini? saucy minx! lol


Front and back!


----------



## Kay73

bee112 said:


> have you seen Kay in her bikini? saucy minx! lol


gotta keep my title of being first forum member to post a pic in a bikini lol


----------



## Guest

Kay73 said:


> gotta keep my title of being first forum member to post a pic in a bikini lol


If only more would follow your lead.........


----------



## bee112

haha think I've got one of me in a bikini! lets see if I can find it! lol


----------



## bee112

Not as good as Kays pic though lol...


----------



## Kay73

wow where was that taken, obviously not in england lol


----------



## bee112

ha no! Marsa Alam, Egypt.. wish I was still there.. need more sun! lol


----------



## Guest

bee112 said:


> Not as good as Kays pic though lol...
> 
> View attachment 6709


That's a good start........


----------



## Kay73

bee112 said:


> ha no! Marsa Alam, Egypt.. wish I was still there.. need more sun! lol


we all need more sun lol, bring on the sunshine


----------



## bee112

I get depressed if I dont get enough sun!


----------



## Guest

bee112 said:


> I get depressed if I dont get enough sun!


Snap, I hate winter!


----------



## bee112

I wouldnt mind it so much if we were guaranteed a nice summer.. but we have a week in May and thats our lot!


----------



## Guest

Here's me:


----------



## Guest

ajshep1984 said:


> Here's me:


i think ive seen him somewhere before


----------



## Kay73

claire said:


> i think ive seen him somewhere before


On crimewatch!!! lol


----------



## Guest

Kay73 said:


> On crimewatch!!! lol


i was thinking that but wanted to see if anyone agreed


----------



## Kay73

claire said:


> i was thinking that but wanted to see if anyone agreed


Deffinately a dodgy mugshot!


----------



## Natik

..........................................


----------



## Guest

Kay73 said:


> On crimewatch!!! lol


That was years ago!


----------



## Jo P

ajshep1984 said:


> Here's me:


Awwwwwwww Alan - what a baby face you've got - you look about 15 in that pic


----------



## Guest

Jo P said:


> Awwwwwwww Alan - what a baby face you've got - you look about 15 in that pic


That was the end of last summer, I was 23 not 15 ya cheeky sod!


----------



## Vixie

this is my fave pic of myself


----------



## Guest

Great pic vix!


----------



## Vixie

ajshep1984 said:


> Great pic vix!


I think so  and it doesnt scare the children


----------



## Jo P

ajshep1984 said:


> That was the end of last summer, I was 23 not 15 ya cheeky sod!


That was a compliment ya old git!!


----------



## Guest

Jo P said:


> That was a compliment ya old git!!


I don't want to look 15!


----------



## tashi

ajshep1984 said:


> I don't want to look 15!


I do lol ..........................


----------



## bee112

lol me too......


----------



## tracynoe

This may work?


----------



## gillieworm

Here is a pic of me, and one of me and my other half


----------



## Guest

ajshep1984 said:


> I don't want to look 15!


Same here hun, I still get id'd for alcohol and **** and im 23 
I wouldn't mind so much but when it was illegal for me to be served i had no problems


----------



## Guest

Jem85 said:


> Same here hun, I still get id'd for alcohol and **** and im 23
> I wouldn't mind so much but when it was illegal for me to be served i had no problems


I never got ID'd in pubs or clubs from 16-18, first time I went out after my 18th I got ID'd! 

You need to post a pic so I know who I'm looking for at the weekend!


----------



## lisa dyer

vixenelite said:


> this is my fave pic of myself


lol great pic


----------



## lisa dyer

ajshep1984 said:


> I never got ID'd in pubs or clubs from 16-18, first time I went out after my 18th I got ID'd!
> 
> You need to post a pic so I know who I'm looking for at the weekend!


aaawwww soo younge....lol


----------



## Vixie

lisa dyer said:


> lol great pic


 thanks lol


----------



## tashi

ok me through the years lol








aged about 3








aged 17








aged 21








aged 24








not long ago shopping with vixie


----------



## Vixie

love the pics  I have one very similar to the first one you put up,  I will have to ask if my mother has it and show you

ps glad you can only see my shoulder and bit of my hair lol


----------



## tashi

vixenelite said:


> love the pics  I have one very similar to the first one you put up,  I will have to ask if my mother has it and show you
> 
> ps glad you can only see my shoulder and bit of my hair lol


still got the other one and no I wouldnt be that cruel


----------



## Vixie

tashi said:


> still got the other one and no I wouldnt be that cruel


 I look seriously mankey in that pic it doesn't even look like me


----------



## tashi

vixenelite said:


> I look seriously mankey in that pic it doesn't even look like me


told you wouldnt put it on here anyways but I actually think it is a good one of both of us so it is stored for prosperity


----------



## Vixie

lol maybe next time I will look human and we can post it lol  

By the way they refused to sell me alcohol in Asda today because I didnt have ID, I told her I didnt think I needed it at 30 years old  She said if she suspects that I'm under 25 then she wont sell it to me without ID, How chuffed was I LOL


----------



## tashi

vixenelite said:


> lol maybe next time I will look human and we can post it lol
> 
> By the way they refused to sell me alcohol in Asda today because I didnt have ID, I told her I didnt think I needed it at 30 years old  She said if she suspects that I'm under 25 then she wont sell it to me without ID, How chuffed was I LOL


that is something to be well chuffed over I wouldnt mind being ID'd lol


----------



## Vixie

tashi said:


> that is something to be well chuffed over I wouldnt mind being ID'd lol


LOL I couldnt believe it I thought I was going to have to fetch mummy to buy me lager  until I had a word and she let me have them, I have to say she must have needed specsavers to think I was under 25, but hey it cheered me up for a bit lol


----------



## 709Juggalette

Here is me.














































Me with Kahlua the ratty!


----------



## Barney

wen ya eating do ya ever get ya fork thru that ring i am sure i would sorry for asking but its always the 1st thing i think about wen i see that piercing


----------



## Barney

excellant hair colour by the way


----------



## emmaluvsmango

Im new to the forum but thought id get stuck in with all the threads, I agree your hair is wel groovy, ur wel brave av it like that i got red unda it but wudnt b brave enuf av n e more. And ur rat is very cute  

Lol alan I fort u was younger on ya pic n all, everyone always fings am younger than i am, was gettin on the bus a few month back n it was a quid home or 70p for a unda 15, I got on n sed pound pls n e goes u sure u dnt mean 70p!!! The cheeck i do know how old I am (20). I was willin t pay the extra 30p jus so e wud believe me haha. 

here is me and i onli have pics of goin out cuz im neva in

The first one is me, the second me n me best mate and the third of me and my fella


----------



## joey

Some recent piccies:

Me 









My wedding - Kissing my hubby 










xxx Joey

Sorry I dunno how to re-size the pics so they're big


----------



## Guest

Great pics


----------



## 709Juggalette

Barney said:


> wen ya eating do ya ever get ya fork thru that ring i am sure i would sorry for asking but its always the 1st thing i think about wen i see that piercing


Hehehehe...nope.That had never happened to me before!  That would be funny if it did tho! 



Barney said:


> excellant hair colour by the way


Thanks a bunch!


----------



## WoofWoof

yeah i such a bad poser


----------



## Barney

709Juggalette said:


> Hehehehe...nope.That had never happened to me before!  That would be funny if it did tho!
> 
> or painful
> 
> Thanks a bunch!


ya welcome


----------



## fun4fido

May this year, Best of Junior Breed.


----------



## cats4eva

All mine are of cats! Sure Ive got some knocking around somewhere *sigh* lol.

First one is out - Signature were in Warrington and I just had to go see them!

Second one is me and my hubby in deep thought at a theme park.


----------



## TiffanyLouise

Here's me lol please do not click on it if under 18 (adult content)

I put on a lot of weight when i gave up smoking


----------



## cats4eva

TiffanyLouise said:


> View attachment 7430
> 
> 
> Here's me lol
> 
> I put on a lot of weight when i gave up smoking


lol stunning - You know what they say about bigger ladies - More to grab hold of from behind


----------



## bee112

..................................


----------



## cats4eva

bee112 said:


> ..................................


..............LOL


----------



## bee112

I wasnt expecting that lol


----------



## TiffanyLouise

LOL yes apparently

I am well built, but not that big honest!!!

Thought it would give us all a laugh, hope no-one takes offence?

None was meant


----------



## cats4eva

Just a thought but is that picture ok to put up? There's an 11 year old girl that on here and maybe others dont know about so not sure if that pic is ok you know? Might be best to take it down?


----------



## cats4eva

bee112 said:


> I wasnt expecting that lol


Did you see my gorgeous hubby Bee? x


----------



## TiffanyLouise

God! i wouldnt know how?


----------



## bee112

cats4eva said:


> Did you see my gorgeous hubby Bee? x


No I havn't! I think we shoud start a thread showing our OH's lol

going to find yours lol


----------



## cats4eva

bee112 said:


> No I havn't! I think we shoud start a thread showing our OH's lol
> 
> going to find yours lol


Page 16! hehe


----------



## cats4eva

TiffanyLouise said:


> God! i wouldnt know how?


Um not sure but if you look at your post should say edit post??? Can you see it? x


----------



## bee112

found him!!!

He's lovely! Have you seen mine?? ha ha


----------



## cats4eva

bee112 said:


> found him!!!
> 
> He's lovely! Have you seen mine?? ha ha


LOL Yes (V.Nice) that's why said have a look at mine hehe. xx


----------



## bee112

Pmsl ......:d


----------



## cats4eva

Tiff Louise did you manage to work out the edit?? x


----------



## TiffanyLouise

cats4eva said:


> Tiff Louise did you manage to work out the edit?? x


Yep i think so, it's not so in your face
I couldnt completely delete it tho


----------



## cats4eva

TiffanyLouise said:


> Yep i think so, it's not so in your face
> I couldnt completely delete it tho


LOL Was abit surprising but I seen the funny side. x


----------



## cats4eva

TiffanyLouise said:


> Yep i think so, it's not so in your face
> I couldnt completely delete it tho


LOL Was abit surprising but I seen the funny side. x


----------



## TiffanyLouise

Lmao i didnt realise it would come out that big
I'm not very techie


----------



## cats4eva

TiffanyLouise said:


> Lmao i didnt realise it would come out that big
> I'm not very techie


LOL Was rather BIG! In more ways than 1!! lol.x


----------



## hutch6

Me at about 1 year.










About 4 on here I think.










Then it all goes down hill...Oh dear.

Taken last year










Taken in April.










Taken after finishing the Gin and locating me mother.










I love the way booze makes you feel like you can do anything, like pick up your dad.










Well, that's all folks.


----------



## Guest

hutch6 said:


> Me at about 1 year.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> About 4 on here I think.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Then it all goes down hill...Oh dear.
> 
> Taken last year
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Taken in April.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Taken after finishing the Gin and locating me mother.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I love the way booze makes you feel like you can do anything, like pick up your dad.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Well, that's all folks.


are you the invisible man lol


----------



## Minx

Here goes.....


----------



## hutch6

siamese candrika said:


> are you the invisible man lol


Sorry, I don't quite follow.


----------



## 709Juggalette

hutch6 said:


> Sorry, I don't quite follow.


Your pictures are not showing up.
At least I cannot see them.


----------



## hutch6

Jees, for guy that works with IT networks I can't work out how to add a thumbnail.

Any ideas and all will be revealed?


----------



## sophoscar

hutch6 said:


> Jees, for guy that works with IT networks I can't work out how to add a thumbnail.
> 
> Any ideas and all will be revealed?


To attach a picture??

Just upload it via the paprclip..this is to attach a file


----------



## hutch6

Here you go then.

1) About 1 year old.

2) Four I think.

3) April

4) Taken after finishing the Gin and locating me mother

5) I love the way booze makes you feel like you can do anything, like pick up your dad.


----------



## Gretchen&Gus

My partner and I on a picnic in Bedford a few summers back and Me ready to go out YEARS ago!


----------



## marlynaveve

I hope this works, here is a pic of me, my cat Chadney and my dog Peaches with her one and only offspring, Obi ( she is now spayed)
Mary
x


----------



## cav

oow lovely pics....


----------



## Vixie

great pics


----------



## Guest

nice pics


----------



## 0nyxx

wind swept taken while out with the hounds


----------



## Vixie

nice pic Onyxx  nice to put a face to the posts


----------



## Guest

this is me lookin grumpy lol i hate my photo bein taken. oh and another good one of barney


----------



## Barney

claire said:


> this is me lookin grumpy lol i hate my photo bein taken. oh and another good one of barney


some1s in big trouble


----------



## Ladywiccana

Barney said:


> some1s in big trouble


*OI! You in the pink shades, LEAVE our Claire alone lol, You big softie hehe.

Thats a goodun claire! hehe.*


----------



## bee112

ha ha lovin the new look Barney!


----------



## sarah.so

Heres me & me with my boy Thor & foster girl Freya!


----------



## Guest

Nice pics


----------



## horrification

Here's a pic of me and a couple of my beauties =]


















Odin my G.acteon a few week before he moulted.









Tia my Alsation.









Alfie the kitten dead to the world hehe.

Id put more pics up but they are too big, and this aint a gallery so i'll save them lol.


----------



## Barney

excellant pictures and great piercings  arnt ya eyes drawn to that 1 at the top of ya nose i would be boz eyed all day


----------



## ridgeback05

not the best pic ever but this is one of me and loki..


----------



## horrification

Barney said:


> excellant pictures and great piercings  arnt ya eyes drawn to that 1 at the top of ya nose i would be boz eyed all day


Nope I can't actually see it unless i look to the side lol.


----------



## Guest

horrification said:


> Nope I can't actually see it unless i look to the side lol.


Your beautiful!! But ya spid scared the **** out of me. 

(sorry if this pic comes out massive)


----------



## horrification

SazzyB said:


> Your beautiful!! But ya spid scared the **** out of me.
> 
> (sorry if this pic comes out massive)


Aww thankyou!
He might look scary but he's a massive wimp really lol.


----------



## Guest

horrification said:


> Aww thankyou!
> He might look scary but he's a massive wimp really lol.


I have a massive phobia of them. any size.
Was a big shock to see a massive pic of one on my screen i closed my eyes and scrolled right to the end of the page   should have a warning. Hehe


----------



## horrification

SazzyB said:


> I have a massive phobia of them. any size.
> Was a big shock to see a massive pic of one on my screen i closed my eyes and scrolled right to the end of the page   should have a warning. Hehe


Hehe sorry I'll make sure next time I write a warning above the picture.
I am terrified of the little house spiders, but I love tarantulas for some reason


----------



## Guest

horrification said:


> Hehe sorry I'll make sure next time I write a warning above the picture.
> I am terrified of the little house spiders, but I love tarantulas for some reason


eh  how on earth does that work?!!?

would mr tarant. not have an nibble on them??


----------



## Rosikus

I think this thread is kinda old, but I'll put a face to the name anywho. 










I'm in the middle, and this was almost three years ago so I'll put something more recent.










This summer, when it was actually sunny. (Arty farty posing I know. Couldn't help it, I think the sun went to my head!).










And a mad VERY VERY DRUNK moment when I had pink and blonde hair. ^_^ I loved it that colour.


----------



## Guest

nice pics........


----------



## Vixie

nice pictures


----------



## horrification

SazzyB said:


> eh  how on earth does that work?!!?
> 
> would mr tarant. not have an nibble on them??


Hehe yeah he probably would. I think it's because you can always see where a tarantula goes, but with them lil ones you can't. So they could be anywhere lol.


----------



## thai's mum

me ..............


----------



## Guest

thai's mum said:


> View attachment 8709
> 
> me ..............


nice pic  ur very pretty


----------



## Guest

thai's mum said:


> View attachment 8709
> 
> me ..............


Yeah great pic, love the jewellery


----------



## thai's mum

Eolabeo said:


> nice pic  ur very pretty


ah thank you muchly xx


----------



## thai's mum

nic b said:


> Yeah great pic, love the jewellery


thank you muchly too!


----------



## Guest

horrification said:


> Hehe yeah he probably would. I think it's because you can always see where a tarantula goes, but with them lil ones you can't. So they could be anywhere lol.


I have his friend in the front room.
Would you like him??

I certainly don't!!!!

I was like "dad!!!!!!!! Theres a massive spider near the back window!!!!!"
and the cheeky git went "what you want me to do? put it in your room??"
i happily replied with "NOOOOOO!!!!!! GET RID OF IT!!!!! KILL IT!!!!!!"

but since he got bit last summer he doesn't want to touch it and his excuse is "I'm waiting for it to go out the door"

:S funnily enough - he's going furthur away from the door 

Very pretty thai's mum


----------



## horrification

SazzyB said:


> I have his friend in the front room.
> Would you like him??


NO! I would not! thankyou very much.  Horrible creepy things they are. I'd much rather stick to the big ones lol. Plus they aren't so ugly/


----------



## guineapigqueen

This is me, I rarely look this well groomed any my hair is currently all red...










Emma x


----------



## Guest

horrification said:


> NO! I would not! thankyou very much.  Horrible creepy things they are. I'd much rather stick to the big ones lol. Plus they aren't so ugly/


So's this one  he's heading to the door now, providing he isn't above it when I'm walking through I'm happy haha.

Emma your v. pretty and I love your hair


----------



## colliemerles

here is me,, most of you have seen me before,lol


----------



## Guest

Nice pictures 

You look like a really nice sweet person


----------



## Dingle

yeah nice pic's colliemerles...


----------



## Guest

Heres one of me re-hydrating at the Firefighting College in Moreton on the Marsh.

I will post some more tonight when it get home.


----------



## colliemerles

you got your bottle in the way, we cant see ya,lol,

fire fighting collage, you are a busy man aint ya,


----------



## Guest

To do with me damn job and it was a freebie so what the hell


----------



## colliemerles

,.....................


----------



## Guest

Double click on the pic so you have a better look, god damn you females are fussy LOL


----------



## colliemerles

garethpig said:


> Double click on the pic so you have a better look, god damn you females are fussy LOL


i have allready done that, im not thick, well i am abit,


----------



## Guest

Sorry........


----------



## colliemerles

garethpig said:


> Sorry........


dont be sorry, you was only trying to help,


----------



## Dingle

ok ok...


----------



## Guest

Hi mate you look like a happy go lucky fella


----------



## Dingle

garethpig said:


> Hi mate you look like a happy go lucky fella


..........................


----------



## colliemerles

well,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,errrrrrr,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,hhmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmm,,, im lost for words,


----------



## tashi

garethpig said:


> Double click on the pic so you have a better look, god damn you females are fussy LOL


well you were not what I expected lol


----------



## colliemerles

tashi said:


> well you were not what I expected lol


do you mean that in a nice way,,????


----------



## tashi

colliemerles said:


> do you mean that in a nice way,,????


yes I do it is the pig bit that did it lol


----------



## colliemerles

tashi said:


> yes I do it is the pig bit that did it lol


hahahaha, yes i know what you mean,lol,


----------



## Guest

Pig Me LOL


----------



## Dingle

garethpig said:


> Pig Me LOL


don't worry about it mate, even ugly firemen get the decent birds lmao...


----------



## colliemerles

garethpig said:


> Pig Me LOL


why did ya calll ya self garethpig, its the pig thing see ,we thought you was going to look ,well,,,piggish,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,


----------



## Guest

Phew!!!!!!!


----------



## tashi

colliemerles said:


> hahahaha, yes i know what you mean,lol,





garethpig said:


> Pig Me LOL


I expected to see someone quite 'porky' nothing like you look


----------



## tashi

colliemerles said:


> why did ya calll ya self garethpig, its the pig thing see ,we thought you was going to look ,well,,,piggish,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,


yep sort of like this lol


----------



## colliemerles

hahahahahahahahahahahah tashi ,im laughing so much im crying,


----------



## tashi

colliemerles said:


> hahahahahahahahahahahah tashi ,im laughing so much im crying,


pleased I can make someone smile


----------



## colliemerles

tashi said:


> pleased I can make someone smile


smile, i have a cramp in my tummy from laughing, that picture is so funny, but its kinda how i pictured him, until he put a photo up,lol,


----------



## Vixie

ha ha you lot are mad  nice pics guys


----------



## Vixie

tashi said:


> pleased I can make someone smile


you made me laugh today with the image of fitting more things in your car lol


----------



## Dingle

vixenelite said:


> ha ha you lot are mad  nice pics guys


they are mad aren't they, & thanks...


----------



## colliemerles

Dingle said:


> they are mad aren't they, & thanks...


THEY ??????? she means YOU to, lol,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,


----------



## Vixie

Dingle said:


> they are mad aren't they, & thanks...


you were included in that lol



colliemerles said:


> THEY ??????? she means YOU to, lol,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,


yep I did


----------



## Dingle

ah but the doc gave me a certificate to say i was ok when they let me out...


----------



## colliemerles

hahahaha, thats so funny,


----------



## Vixie

Dingle said:


> ah but the doc gave me a certificate to say i was ok when they let me out...


ha ha insane people are the only ones who can prove they are sane lol


----------



## Dingle

............................


----------



## horrification

SazzyB said:


> So's this one  he's heading to the door now, providing he isn't above it when I'm walking through I'm happy haha.


What if he walks over your foot though when you're walking through?


----------



## Guest

This is the real me  on the next post


----------



## doobles

think i should put mine up


----------



## Guest

:d:d:d.................... Now what do you guys think


----------



## tashi

garethpig said:


> :d:d:d.................... Now what do you guys think


think I prefer the first by far


----------



## Vixie

tashi said:


> think I prefer the first by far


lol same here


----------



## Guest

Thanx
Your posts sure got me laughing you craaaaazy people.

The real one is the first one honest


----------



## thai's mum

garethpig said:


> :d:d:d.................... Now what do you guys think


helloooooo, i think you are fab!!


----------



## tashi

garethpig said:


> Thanx
> Your posts sure got me laughing you craaaaazy people.
> 
> The real one is the first one honest


we are not crazy vixie and me we are Welsh


----------



## Vixie

tashi said:


> we are not crazy vixie and me we are Welsh


hahaha yep that says it all really


----------



## tashi

tashi said:


> we are not crazy vixie and me we are Welsh





vixenelite said:


> hahaha yep that says it all really


even though we are off camping tomorrow for 4/5 days gonna be beautiful weather - welsh weather


----------



## Vixie

tashi said:


> even though we are off camping tomorrow for 4/5 days gonna be beautiful weather - welsh weather


thats for sure we take the fine weather with us wherever we go pmsl


----------



## tashi

vixenelite said:


> thats for sure we take the fine weather with us wherever we go pmsl


did try to get the flippers and snorkel in but didnt have enough room wont even be able to see over the kids heads cos of the blankets and pillows


----------



## Vixie

tashi said:


> did try to get the flippers and snorkel in but didnt have enough room wont even be able to see over the kids heads cos of the blankets and pillows


poor kids at least they will be warm  we could sit on them for the journey


----------



## tashi

vixenelite said:


> poor kids at least they will be warm  we could sit on them for the journey


what the kids lol


----------



## Vixie

tashi said:


> what the kids lol


rofl I nearly spat my drink everywhere then lol no the snorkelling gear


----------



## Guest

Great pics everyone


----------



## staflove

This is me.


----------



## Guest

Hi there

That is a very posh sofa LOL


----------



## tashi

garethpig said:


> Hi there
> 
> That is a very posh sofa LOL


pmsl now you are showing your age


----------



## Guest

I was told it was LOL


----------



## colliemerles

garethpig said:


> Pig Me LOL


hee hee,


----------



## Guest

Hey that's me


----------



## colliemerles

yes, i cant stop admiring you,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,


----------



## Guest

Its gotta be the eyes and ears as they are so well matched


----------



## colliemerles

garethpig said:


> Its gotta be the eyes and ears as they are so well matched


hahahaha no actually its that cute little nose,,,,,,,,,,


----------



## Vixie

colliemerles said:


> hahahaha no actually its that cute little nose,,,,,,,,,,


its very alluring isnt it lol


----------



## colliemerles

vixenelite said:


> its very alluring isnt it lol


very,i cant take my eyes off it,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,


----------



## Vixie

colliemerles said:


> very,i cant take my eyes off it,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,


 ...............


----------



## tashi

you mean this one


----------



## tashi

and here he is on his way home from work


----------



## colliemerles

tashi that is brilliant, i cant stop laughing, cant wait for him to see it,,,,,,,,


----------



## minnie

great, don't think he'll be to happy ooh!


----------



## Guest

Absolutley brilliant tashi
So you think i am a road hog now. LOL

You girls are CRAZY CRAZY CRAZY

I have tears running down my face

tashi and colliemerles must like the dirty kind. LOL


----------



## colliemerles

we dont know what you mean,,,,,anyone hungry,lol


----------



## tashi

here he is on holiday with his oh


----------



## Guest

AAAAAAAAAAAAAHHHHHHhhhhhhhhhhhhh

OOOOOOOOOOOOhhh hot! hot! hot!


----------



## Guest

I feel an onslaught coming LOL


----------



## tashi

garethpig said:


> I feel an onslaught coming LOL


no I promise to behave now


----------



## colliemerles

tashi said:


> no I promise to behave now


promises promises,lol,


----------



## Guest

So! i will show you crazy LoL........


----------



## colliemerles

, hahahaha,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,


----------



## Guest

So which one of you is going to be the lucky girl then LOL


----------



## colliemerles

take your pick,


----------



## tashi

colliemerles said:


> take your pick,


dont you mean take your PIG


----------



## tashi

I found his baby bottle


----------



## colliemerles

yeah and did you see what he was driving,


----------



## tashi

he has even posed for a bottle


----------



## funkycub

everyone's verrry pwerrwretty.......


----------



## Guest

Ye girls cause i work out


----------



## Vixie

OMG you lot have gone pig mad pmsl  looks like I have been missing all the fun again


----------



## Guest

And this is why you all luv me LOL


----------



## tashi

garethpig said:


> Ye girls cause i work out


pose dont do much for you though


----------



## Dingle

garethpig said:


> Especially for you and you know who you are


thanks lmao...............


----------



## colliemerles

Dingle said:


> thanks lmao...............


..............................


----------



## Dingle

colliemerles said:


> ..............................


hey hey...


----------



## Guest

Heres me at Fresh Water west doing what i do best


----------



## colliemerles

garethpig said:


> Heres me at Fresh Water west doing what i do best


wow, thats a really good picture, god i bet that gets your adrenalin going, i would love to watch you do that,


----------



## Guest

Here is me with may mates at the bitches in St davids, this place is awsome I am the fool in the middle


----------



## colliemerles

brilliant pictures, you sure have an active life style,


----------



## Guest

Sometimes i wish i was the one on the shore taking the pic


----------



## colliemerles

no you dont, you enjoy the kayaking, its a thrill for you,


----------



## Vixie

looks like a thrilling ride, great pics


----------



## Guest

Does Pig in **** ring a bell


----------



## colliemerles

garethpig said:


> Does Pig in **** ring a bell


 ..................


----------



## tashi

all I can say if you do all that you must have a six pack


----------



## colliemerles

tashi said:


> all I can say if you do all that you must have a six pack


corrrr now thats a thought,hmmmmmmmmm.


----------



## Guest

Ye that is a thought..................


----------



## tashi

garethpig said:


> Ye that is a thought..................


I'm not on about the tinnies either


----------



## colliemerles

tashi said:


> I'm not on about the tinnies either


im choking on me cuppa,


----------



## tashi

colliemerles said:


> im choking on me cuppa,


and thats not the tinnies either


----------



## colliemerles

awwwww to lay your head upon a six pack,lol,


----------



## Gil3987

some pics of me, me and my boyfriend and me and my best mate

and some of our wee lab that we dont have anymore as we had a change in our circumstance and we cudnt shut him in for 12 hours a day coz he was just a baby, miss him sooooo much


----------



## Guest

Nice pics, its a shame that the lab had to go though, but it would have been better than being cooped up home alone for 12hrs a day

Did you re-home him


----------



## Gil3987

garethpig said:


> Nice pics, its a shame that the lab had to go though, but it would have been better than being cooped up home alone for 12hrs a day
> 
> Did you re-home him


Thanks. Yeh we had always kept in touch with the breeder and he took him back no problem and he now lives with his mate who is a police officer and takes him out running with him every moring and he looks gorgeous now!! really miss him tho. thinking of gettin another dog as our circumstances are better now, but not sure what to get possibly another lab but maybe a satffie cross, not sure


----------



## Vixie

pmsl love the army pic, do you suck your thumb often lol

ps your wedding pic id lovely


----------



## tashi

vixenelite said:


> pmsl love the army pic, do you suck your thumb often lol
> 
> ps your wedding pic id lovely


thankyou for that and dont think I have time to suck my thumb anymore


----------



## Vixie

tashi said:


> thankyou for that and dont think I have time to suck my thumb anymore


they are great pics, no I dont think you do  at least you are not drooling


----------



## Ladywiccana

*Me gotta do me chores this morning then i will sift thru me snaps for on here lol*


----------



## colliemerles

ladywiccana said:


> *Me gotta do me chores this morning then i will sift thru me snaps for on here lol*


pics first,chores lata,,,lol


----------



## Vixie

colliemerles said:


> pics first,chores lata,,,lol


totally agree


----------



## Guest

Show us your pics

Its a male thing


----------



## colliemerles

garethpig said:


> Show us your pics
> 
> Its a male thing


 typical male,,,,,,,,,,,,,
anyway its about time you put some more pictures up,


----------



## SallyUK

Natik said:


> Sorry for bombing this thread with my pictures


Gorgeous pics, Natik, where were the beach ones taken?

Sal


----------



## Natik

SallyUK said:


> Gorgeous pics, Natik, where were the beach ones taken?
> 
> Sal


thank u 
That was in Australia...me and oh travelled along the west coast


----------



## Guest

Here i am on a poxy hoist 310ft up inside a stack at work on an inspection.


----------



## tashi

garethpig said:


> Show us your pics
> 
> Its a male thing


pics or pecs thats a female thing


----------



## tashi

garethpig said:


> Here i am on a poxy hoist 310ft up inside a stack at work on an inspection.


cant even see the stack never mind the poxy hoist or you for that matter


----------



## Guest

And here is the pic


----------



## colliemerles

tashi said:


> pics or pecs thats a female thing


corrrrrrrr yeahhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh,


----------



## tashi

garethpig said:


> And here is the pic


where?..........

and should that read

'And here is the pig?'


----------



## Guest

Oh no no no not tashi and collimerles

I tried to post it so i will try again. Patience ladies, oh i forgot you are girls and they do not recognize patience


----------



## tashi

garethpig said:


> Oh no no no not tashi and collimerles
> 
> I tried to post it so i will try again. Patience ladies, oh i forgot you are girls and they do not recognize patience


patience is a virtue, find it if you can, always in a woman, never in a man!!!!!!


----------



## Vixie

tashi said:


> where?..........
> 
> and should that read
> 
> 'And here is the pig?'


we havea gift for gareth dont we tashi


----------



## tashi

vixenelite said:


> we havea gift for gareth dont we tashi


yes we do - you got it havent you lol


----------



## Vixie

lol yes I will go and fetch it now


----------



## colliemerles

is it a troth,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,


----------



## Guest

sorry i cannot do it
Its a male thing you know

But i will keep trying until i get there


----------



## colliemerles

garethpig said:


> sorry i cannot do it
> Its a male thing you know
> 
> But i will keep trying until i get there


hahahaha what exactly you trying to do,,,,,,, ask tashi or vixie to give you a helping hand,


----------



## Guest

Helping hand or hands more the merrier LOL


----------



## colliemerles

garethpig said:


> Helping hand or hands more the merrier LOL


hahaha,,,,,,,,,,,,,,


----------



## Vixie

tashi and I saw this and thought of you 

oh and many hands make light work  pmsl


----------



## colliemerles

hahaha vixie and tashi you make me laugh,,,,,lol,,,,,,,,,thats great,


----------



## Vixie

colliemerles said:


> hahaha vixie and tashi you make me laugh,,,,,lol,,,,,,,,,thats great,


well it should keep his little trotters nice and warm on these cold nights


----------



## colliemerles

vixenelite said:


> well it should keep his little trotters nice and warm on these cold nights


i have spat me hot chocolate every where,


----------



## Guest

You three are witches and are spell bindingly CRAZY


----------



## colliemerles

hahahahaha, lol,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,


----------



## Vixie

colliemerles said:


> i have spat me hot chocolate every where,


ha ha just make sure its not over the keyboard dont want that braking lol


----------



## Vixie

garethpig said:


> You three are witches and are spell bindingly CRAZY


 we are very bewitching arent we


----------



## Guest

Me and my sister whilst on hols at trotters hotel. LOL


----------



## Ladywiccana

*PMSL @ you lot lol OI leave us witches out of it lmao*


----------



## Guest

Oh a fourth one L&LOL


----------



## Rosikus

Fourth?


----------



## Guest

Witch.....LOL But nices ones


----------



## Vixie

this is me with a hangover lol


----------



## Guest

Is this your coven's coat of arms.....L&L&LOL


----------



## colliemerles

vixenelite said:


> this is me with a hangover lol


tut tut, you could of put ya wig on first vixie, you look much prettier with it on,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,


----------



## Vixie

garethpig said:


> Is this your coven's coat of arms.....L&L&LOL


rofl............... little pig little pig let me in


----------



## Guest

Nice earrings...............


----------



## Vixie

colliemerles said:


> tut tut, you could of put ya wig on first vixie, you look much prettier with it on,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,


silly me I always forget me wig lol


----------



## Vixie

garethpig said:


> Nice earrings...............


do you think so, they dont make my nose look to big do they?


----------



## colliemerles

vixenelite said:


> do you think so, they dont make my nose look to big do they?


hahahaha,,im choking on my hot chocolate again,lol,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,


----------



## Guest

Is this your coven's coat of arms..LOL


----------



## Vixie

garethpig said:


> Is this your coven's coat of arms..LOL


hey do you have a stutter I'm sure you posted that already lol 

but yes it is and our motto is little pig little pig let us in or we will huff and puff and .............


----------



## Vixie

colliemerles said:


> hahahaha,,im choking on my hot chocolate again,lol,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,


ha ha whoops you want to be careful about that


----------



## Guest

Ouch.....................


----------



## colliemerles

vixenelite said:


> hey do you have a stutter I'm sure you posted that already lol
> 
> but yes it is and our motto is little pig little pig let us in or we will huff and puff and .............


hahahaha now im REALLY choking on me hot chocolate,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,


----------



## Vixie

garethpig said:


> Ouch.....................


whats the matter hun  



colliemerles said:


> hahahaha now im REALLY choking on me hot chocolate,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,


 are there bones in it


----------



## colliemerles

vixenelite said:


> whats the matter hun
> 
> are there bones in it


no there isnt bones in it,,it YOU make me choke,lol,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,


----------



## Vixie

colliemerles said:


> no there isnt bones in it,,it YOU make me choke,lol,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,


soooweeeeeeee


----------



## colliemerles

vixenelite said:


> soooweeeeeeee


no carry on, i dont mind choking,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,


----------



## Vixie

ha ha now that tells me a lot about you pmsl


----------



## colliemerles

vixenelite said:


> ha ha now that tells me a lot about you pmsl


 you have a dirty mind,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,, pmsl,,,,,,,,,,,, choke choke swollow swollow,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,


----------



## Vixie

colliemerles said:


> you have a dirty mind,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,, pmsl,,,,,,,,,,,, choke choke swollow swollow,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,


pmsl  ............... I have no idea what you are on about I'm an


----------



## Ladywiccana

*Ok i'm gonna digress us back to the original topic which is photo's and dont blame me lol ya asked for it so here it is pmsl *


----------



## colliemerles

thank you lady W see that wasnt so bad was it, and a very nice pic to,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,


----------



## Ladywiccana

*PMSL the photo is about 23 years old but thats still me lol, ok! Me hairs longer now and straight, still blonde tho! *


----------



## Vixie

well hello there, nice to finally see you  nice pic too,


----------



## Ladywiccana

*Hehe thank you, i was tellin someone of so not too good lol. i hate my photo taken!*


----------



## Vixie

me too, cant stand the way I look in pictures, I look so rough in pics, just hope I dont look like them in real life lol


----------



## colliemerles

ladywiccana said:


> *PMSL the photo is about 23 years old but thats still me lol, ok! Me hairs longer now and straight, still blonde tho! *


well i wanna see an up to date pic,lol,,,,,,,,,,,,,but that will do for now,,lol


----------



## Ladywiccana

*do they allow cameras in a padded cell pmsl*


----------



## colliemerles

ladywiccana said:


> *do they allow cameras in a padded cell pmsl*


no but i can sneak one in,,,,,,,,,,,,,, we could have one taken together, in our straight jackets,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,


----------



## Guest

i LOOK rather cuddly in my pictures

A right little porker

Natural pink skin

and always ready to rake the dirt


----------



## Ladywiccana

colliemerles said:


> no but i can sneak one in,,,,,,,,,,,,,, we could have one taken together, in our straight jackets,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,


* We can pose wiv me shoehorn as well pmsl*


----------



## Guest

You lot need more than straight jackets LOL you need to revert back to the old electro therapy treatment

And i fear that will not work


----------



## colliemerles

ladywiccana said:


> * We can pose wiv me shoehorn as well pmsl*


hahahaha itchy bum itchy bum,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,


----------



## Ladywiccana

colliemerles said:


> hahahaha itchy bum itchy bum,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,


*PMSL It's the bloody velcro strips angin down me jacket lmao*


----------



## colliemerles

ladywiccana said:


> *PMSL It's the bloody velcro strips angin down me jacket lmao*


hahahaha i will hold the shoehorn in me teeth and scratch yours then you can scratch mine,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,


----------



## Ladywiccana

colliemerles said:


> hahahaha i will hold the shoehorn in me teeth and scratch yours then you can scratch mine,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,


*Well if that gareth were in here he cud scratch us both at the same time wiv his 4 little piggy trotters pmsl *


----------



## cav

i dont know if i dare put a pic of me on


----------



## colliemerles

cavrooney said:


> i dont know if i dare put a pic of me on


awwwww go on,,we all have,


----------



## cav

colliemerles said:


> awwwww go on,,we all have,


im abit shy


----------



## Guest

I also hate my picture being take i usually delete them, there are only two of me on the computer lol ive always put pics up of everyone else but me so heres a few, look very grumpy in both


----------



## Ladywiccana

*Awwwwwwwww go ooooonnnnnnnnnn we'll be nice to ya, i was brave/stupid enuf to put mine on if i can do it you can too lol*


----------



## tashi

vixenelite said:


> this is me with a hangover lol


I slept with that


----------



## cav

claire said:


> I also hate my picture being take i usually delete them, there are only two of me on the computer lol ive always put pics up of everyone else but me so heres a few, look very grumpy in both


nice pics claire nothing wrong with you


----------



## cav

ladywiccana said:


> *Ok i'm gonna digress us back to the original topic which is photo's and dont blame me lol ya asked for it so here it is pmsl *


how old are you here my ladyim more a jeans girl


----------



## Guest

Hey its what you have all been waiting for


----------



## tashi

garethpig said:


> Hey its what you have all been waiting for


wyt ti'n hoyw?


----------



## Guest

I wish you lot would...................


----------



## Ladywiccana

tashi said:


> I slept with that


*WTF you'll be avin ya belly bust open ya know pmsl 

And cavy i was 20 on that photo lol*


----------



## Guest

And a nice pic it was
And thanx for posting it

It is nice to see who wants to eat meLOL


----------



## colliemerles

well helloooooooooooooooooo there ,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,


----------



## tashi

I lurve tatts


----------



## Ladywiccana

*Ooooooooooh we av another mitchell in the making girls do ya think*


----------



## colliemerles

ladywiccana said:


> *Ooooooooooh we av another mitchell in the making girls do ya think*


  pmsl,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,


----------



## Vixie

mmmmmmmmmmmm I fancy some pig in a blanket how about you girls lol


----------



## colliemerles

vixenelite said:


> mmmmmmmmmmmm I fancy some pig in a blanket how about you girls lol


wouldnt say no,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,


----------



## Vixie

colliemerles said:


> wouldnt say no,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,


ha ha


----------



## colliemerles

vixenelite said:


> ha ha


i think we have frightened him away lol,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,


----------



## Guest

I do, do parties


----------



## Vixie

garethpig said:


> I do, do parties


well its my birthday this month


----------



## Guest

Any special requests


----------



## Vixie

garethpig said:


> Any special requests


now this needs some thought


----------



## Guest

You got plenty of time and no doubt you can get ideas from colliemerles and tashi


----------



## tashi

garethpig said:


> You got plenty of time and no doubt you can get ideas from colliemerles and tashi


got to be careful what I say got two interlopers on here


----------



## julkez

Anele Jessica said:


> lOVELY PICTURES everyone!
> 
> Here is mine a bit more decent pictures:
> ...and guess what am I addicted to?


my god what a huge cat


----------



## Vixie

garethpig said:


> You got plenty of time and no doubt you can get ideas from colliemerles and tashi


I have plenty of my own ideas thanks


----------



## tashi

vixenelite said:


> I have plenty of my own ideas thanks


everyones gone quiet lol


----------



## Vixie

I know I am sat here waiting for someone to talk lol


----------



## tashi

vixenelite said:


> I know I am sat here waiting for someone to talk lol


I'm in the bar having a session


----------



## Vixie

oh yes, hope you are on about drinking lol


----------



## Ladywiccana

*Pigs in blankets now theres a thought  i'd rather av mine out of the blanket pmsl*


----------



## Guest

In out the pig is all the same


----------



## Vixie

or under them lol


----------



## Guest

that is where they end up .............hmmmmmmmmmmmmmm


----------



## tashi

garethpig said:


> that is where they end up .............hmmmmmmmmmmmmmm


well I quite like them battered myself


----------



## Vixie

garethpig said:


> that is where they end up .............hmmmmmmmmmmmmmm


sounds cosy


----------



## Vixie

tashi said:


> well I quite like them battered myself


.........................


----------



## Ladywiccana

*They is no good batterd girl unless yave ad em fresh 1st *


----------



## tashi

ladywiccana said:


> *They is no good batterd girl unless yave ad em fresh 1st *


of course I batter them myself


----------



## Vixie

ladywiccana said:


> *They is no good batterd girl unless yave ad em fresh 1st *


fresh and uncut


----------



## Guest

Me to, but it is always nice to have a helping hand


----------



## Ladywiccana

*Wiv extra salt????PMSL *


----------



## tashi

garethpig said:


> Me to, but it is always nice to have a helping hand


or two ..........


----------



## Guest

What comes is what you get


----------



## Ladywiccana

*I aint saying nothing to that pmsl *


----------



## Guest

Right you lot i am off to bed now
and i will be thinking of you all

Goodnight


----------



## cav

if you want me put a pic on you all got be nice and not laugh.


----------



## Vixie

garethpig said:


> What comes is what you get


hmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmm 

can I have a piggy back my feet are killing me


----------



## Ladywiccana

*Hehe hiya cavy yes we'll be nice, they was nice to me so go on do it NOW*


----------



## Vixie

garethpig said:


> Right you lot i am off to bed now
> and i will be thinking of you all
> 
> Goodnight


night night, thinking or dreaming lol



cavrooney said:


> if you want me put a pic on you all got be nice and not laugh.


we will be nice we promise


----------



## Ladywiccana

*Night gareth mitchell hehe sweet dreams, How many tats have ya got?*


----------



## Guest

Dreaming, and i aint going nowhere until the pics are on the post. And we will be nice to you


----------



## Vixie

I might even put some on tomorrow  thats if you are nice lol


----------



## tashi

vixenelite said:


> I might even put some on tomorrow  thats if you are nice lol


I've got one


----------



## Vixie

tashi said:


> I've got one


thats OK you can keep that one to yourself lol or better still delete it


----------



## tashi

vixenelite said:


> thats OK you can keep that on to yourself lol or better still delete it


I think it is a good one


----------



## Vixie

I know different lol its blooming awful I look like the living dead in it lol I prefer the one I put on of me earlier


----------



## cav

ok dont laugh


god found one not very good but hey its me lol.


----------



## Vixie

cavrooney said:


> ok dont laugh
> 
> god found one not very good but hey its me lol.


not laughing its a lovely pic, what was you worried about


----------



## cav

vixenelite said:


> not laughing its a lovely pic, what was you worried about


cus im abit drunk on it was going put a rude one of my bum but decided against it lol


----------



## Ladywiccana

*Cavy huny why the hell were you worried! If i looked like that i'dve put it on a lot earlier*


----------



## Rach

Here we go, only recent one I have


----------



## Guest

cavrooney said:


> ok dont laugh
> 
> god found one not very good but hey its me lol.


 scarey


----------



## Ladywiccana

*Hello and welcome Rach, what a lovely photo! And your son is soooo cute!*


----------



## cav

ladywiccana said:


> *Cavy huny why the hell were you worried! If i looked like that i'dve put it on a lot earlier*


aar thanks hun ive lost abit of weight since then with me being poorly


----------



## cav

Rach said:


> Here we go, only recent one I have


aar great pic of you and your son


----------



## Ladywiccana

MrPedigree said:


> scarey


Hey you where ya been hiding ya big gorrilla pmsl


----------



## Vixie

cavrooney said:


> cus im abit drunk on it was going put a rude one of my bum but decided against it lol


ha ha now that would have made an impact on the forum lol 



Rach said:


> Here we go, only recent one I have


its lovely picture , looks like a fine day, it must have been taken last year lol


----------



## cav

MrPedigree said:


> scarey


pmsl put yours on then


----------



## Rach

lol thanks but Jack and cute do not go in the same sentance 
Was taken at my friends 40th party in June, was a lovely day, the only one this year I think


----------



## Ladywiccana

cavrooney said:


> pmsl put yours on then


*PMSL You'll frighten him off again saying that lol, its ok jake its safe pmsl.

I keep trying to go to bed you know peeps lol*


----------



## tashi

ladywiccana said:


> *Hello and welcome Rach, what a lovely photo! And your son is soooo cute!*


dont be fooled lol


----------



## Rach

tashi said:


> dont be fooled lol


See told you lol 
He loves his Aunty Julie


----------



## Ladywiccana

*He aint damen is he?*


----------



## tashi

Rach said:


> See told you lol
> He loves his Aunty Julie


is that NOT


----------



## Ladywiccana

*Ah rello's eh?*


----------



## tashi

ladywiccana said:


> *Ah rello's eh?*


no not really just met around the shows


----------



## Rach

And now she can't get rid of us


----------



## Ladywiccana

*Lol nah its nice when ya can get on wiv folk lol. Too much nastiness in this world already aint there! [email protected] of gang night night sleep tight *


----------



## tashi

ladywiccana said:


> *Lol nah its nice when ya can get on wiv folk lol. Too much nastiness in this world already aint there! [email protected] of gang night night sleep tight *


yep I am going to find my inhalers as well before it gets too bad xxxx


----------



## Ladywiccana

*Go breath some night air, if it aint too cold or raining, i find that helps a lot! Hope ya feel better 2moro night gang*


----------



## Vixie

here we go


----------



## Vixie

tashi said:


> yep I am going to find my inhalers as well before it gets too bad xxxx


hope you are feeling OK make sure you take care of yourself


----------



## tashi

vixenelite said:


> hope you are feeling OK make sure you take care of yourself


OK will do and before I go


----------



## Vixie

great pic 

do you like my eyes lol


----------



## tashi

vixenelite said:


> great pic
> 
> do you like my eyes lol


yep great that was what you were like with the quilt on saturday night pmsl


----------



## Vixie

tashi said:


> yep great that was what you were like with the quilt on saturday night pmsl


ha ha not likely it was too hot


----------



## tashi

vixenelite said:


> ha ha not likely it was too hot


hey dont let all our secrets out


----------



## Vixie

tashi said:


> hey dont let all our secrets out


well I didnt tell them how steamy it was


----------



## tashi

vixenelite said:


> well I didnt tell them how steamy it was


right I am off now speak tomorrow xxx


----------



## Vixie

tashi said:


> right I am off now speak tomorrow xxx


night night talk to you tomorrow, try to get some sleep  xxxx


----------



## tashi

vixenelite said:


> night night talk to you tomorrow, try to get some sleep  xxxx


okay


----------



## colliemerles

nice pics, vixie i have seen better pics of you,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,where is the nice one of you with the kids,, or with your german shephard,???? there nice,
tashi i have seen a very nice pic of you, i think your wearing a red coat,???? with your friend its an outside pic and you have a lovely smile,,,,,,,,,,,,,


----------



## Vixie

all mine are on my old computer and I cant get at them  along with all my writing


----------



## tashi

colliemerles said:


> nice pics, vixie i have seen better pics of you,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,where is the nice one of you with the kids,, or with your german shephard,???? there nice,
> tashi i have seen a very nice pic of you, i think your wearing a red coat,???? with your friend its an outside pic and you have a lovely smile,,,,,,,,,,,,,


guess it is the one from America we are both wearing red coats


----------



## chrismac

Here is me in Egypt diving about a week ago ..... some random mate I made!


----------



## Vixie

nice pic , did you enjoy the holiday?


----------



## colliemerles

chrismac said:


> Here is me in Egypt diving about a week ago ..... some random mate I made!


nice pic,
vixie im sorry you cant get to your writing,  
yes tashi i reckon that is the pic, you posted it on the other picture thread once, you got a big smile on your face im sure,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,


----------



## chrismac

It was fantastic, I love the heat, and the country is amazing. The Egyptian sunset is like nothing I have seen before [being on a boat in the middle of the red sea when it set].

Diving on the coral reef was definately something to remember, it was like swimming in a huge tropical fishtank. It you stayed still the angel fish would swim upto you and investigate who you are! 

BTW - my face looks slightly different on that pic because I was so burnt/black!

This is it prior to getting a scorching at Egypt!


----------



## colliemerles

jesus you look fit,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,, blimey,i didnt even notice your face being burnt, i was to busy looking at your body,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,


----------



## tashi

colliemerles said:


> nice pic,
> vixie im sorry you cant get to your writing,
> yes tashi i reckon that is the pic, you posted it on the other picture thread once, you got a big smile on your face im sure,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,


and now we dont matter any more


----------



## tashi

chrismac said:


> It was fantastic, I love the heat, and the country is amazing. The Egyptian sunset is like nothing I have seen before [being on a boat in the middle of the red sea when it set].
> 
> Diving on the coral reef was definately something to remember, it was like swimming in a huge tropical fishtank. It you stayed still the angel fish would swim upto you and investigate who you are!
> 
> BTW - my face looks slightly different on that pic because I was so burnt/black!
> 
> This is it prior to getting a scorching at Egypt!


stay still enough here and the angel fish would do more than that


----------



## chrismac

Lmao!!!!!


----------



## colliemerles

god, have you got any more pics of your body,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,oops, i mean of you,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,


----------



## tashi

colliemerles said:


> god, have you got any more pics of your body,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,oops, i mean of you,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,


yep I have but dont want to spoil your day


----------



## Guest

chrismac said:


> Here is me in Egypt diving about a week ago ..... some random mate I made!


well hello chrismac


----------



## colliemerles

tashi said:


> yep I have but dont want to spoil your day


tashi,, your little smiling face would only brighten up our day,,,,,,,,,,,


----------



## colliemerles

claire said:


> well hello chrismac


hahahaha down girl down,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,


----------



## Guest

colliemerles said:


> hahahaha down girl down,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,


he he he ive only popped on 5 mins while im doin my hair at mothers, will talk to ya laters


----------



## colliemerles

claire said:


> he he he ive only popped on 5 mins while im doin my hair at mothers, will talk to ya laters


c ya later claire,,,,,,,,,,,


----------



## rottiesloveragdolls

chrismac said:


> Here is me in Egypt diving about a week ago ..... some random mate I made!


*hhmmm very nice biceps  i love egypt, and the peeps r so friendly, sharm el sheik *


----------



## cav

rottiesloveragdolls said:


> *hhmmm very nice biceps  i love egypt, and the peeps r so friendly, sharm el sheik *


we could have him as the stripper??????


----------



## Guest

chrismac said:


> Here is me in Egypt diving about a week ago ..... some random mate I made!












i shall say namore  lol.


----------



## colliemerles

cavrooney said:


> we could have him as the stripper??????


awwww yes please,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,pmsl,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,


----------



## colliemerles

Eolabeo said:


> i shall say namore  lol.


hahahahaha oh loe you crack me up,,,,,,,,,,,,,, get in the queue,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,


----------



## rottiesloveragdolls

*pmsl yep looks like hes already started wivout us, *


----------



## ColeosMummy

me with my ex gary


----------



## cav

Eolabeo said:


> i shall say namore  lol.


i think you got wet knickers pmsl.


----------



## colliemerles

cavrooney said:


> i think you got wet knickers pmsl.


 ......................i be she aint the only one,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,lol,,,,,,,,


----------



## rottiesloveragdolls

colliemerles said:


> ......................i be she aint the only one,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,lol,,,,,,,,


*pmsl,  not a dry pair in the room  *


----------



## cav

colliemerles said:


> ......................i be she aint the only one,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,lol,,,,,,,,


collie control ya self pmsl


----------



## colliemerles

chrismac said:


> Here is me in Egypt diving about a week ago ..... some random mate I made!


sorry girls but i cant stop looking at it,,,,,,,,,,,,


----------



## ColeosMummy

i don't like men with bodies like that :s


----------



## cav

ColeosMummy said:


> i don't like men with bodies like that :s


why what is wrong with it loooooks well good to me lol


----------



## cav

colliemerles said:


> sorry girls but i cant stop looking at it,,,,,,,,,,,,


bet ya wouldnt kick him out of bed


----------



## colliemerles

cavrooney said:


> bet ya wouldnt kick him out of bed


hahahaha,, dragggggggggggggggggg him back in more like,,,,,,,,,,,,,,


----------



## Ladywiccana

*Hiya girls lol, eatin another one alive i see pmsl poor bloke roflmao*


----------



## colliemerles

ladywiccana said:


> *Hiya girls lol, eatin another one alive i see pmsl poor bloke roflmao*


jealous cos we got him first, did ya see loes eyes popping out her head,lol,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,


----------



## Boer Corso

This is me with my youngest son, Max and my Akita pup, Chase, who I rehomed in Scotland (the p


No goatee anymore, and I've put 67 stone on since quitting smoking 


Martin


----------



## cav

Boer Corso said:


> This is me with my youngest son, Max and my Akita pup, Chase, who I rehomed in Scotland (the pup!)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No goatee anymore, and I've put 67 stone on since quitting smoking
> 
> Martin


nice pic...your son is a cutie


----------



## cav

ladywiccana said:


> *Hiya girls lol, eatin another one alive i see pmsl poor bloke roflmao*


have you got wet knickers as well


----------



## colliemerles

that is a nice picture, your son is a little sweetie, and the pup is gorgeous,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,


----------



## Guest

i want the akita pup


----------



## colliemerles

claire said:


> i want the akita pup


hiya ,made it back to us did ya,, lovely pup aint it,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,


----------



## Guest

colliemerles said:


> hiya ,made it back to us did ya,, lovely pup aint it,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,


only just lol the kids have been little sods playing with my cousins


----------



## colliemerles

claire said:


> only just lol the kids have been little sods playing with my cousins


awww bless them are they sleeping now,


----------



## Guest

colliemerles said:


> awww bless them are they sleeping now,


YYYEEEESSSSS


----------



## Ladywiccana

*Hi all, god its hard keeping up wiv this thread today pmsl , and yes i did see loes eyes pop out lol.

Claire back off me want the pup lol *


----------



## Vixie

anyone fancy a cruise to Egypt lol


----------



## colliemerles

vixenelite said:


> anyone fancy a cruise to Egypt lol


cor yeah,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,


----------



## Guest

ladywiccana said:


> *Hi all, god its hard keeping up wiv this thread today pmsl , and yes i did see loes eyes pop out lol.
> 
> Claire back off me want the pup lol *


i want the pup  *stamps feet*


----------



## chrismac

Ha ha ha, you are all so funny!

This is like some other forums I frequent where the guys go mad for it when a lady posts! 

I have loads of pics but they are boring bodybuilding ones!


----------



## colliemerles

chrismac said:


> Ha ha ha, you are all so funny!
> 
> This is like some other forums I frequent where the guys go mad for it when a lady posts!
> 
> I have loads of pics but they are boring bodybuilding ones!


they aint boring,stick em on,,,,,,,,,,,my tongue is hanging out,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,


----------



## Vixie

colliemerles said:


> they aint boring,stick em on,,,,,,,,,,,my tongue is hanging out,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,


 collie behave yourself


----------



## Vixie

chrismac said:


> Ha ha ha, you are all so funny!
> 
> This is like some other forums I frequent where the guys go mad for it when a lady posts!
> 
> I have loads of pics but they are boring bodybuilding ones!


we never get bored of pics lol


----------



## tashi

colliemerles said:


> they aint boring,stick em on,,,,,,,,,,,my tongue is hanging out,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,


and I am going to spoil it all now


----------



## Vixie

tashi said:


> and I am going to spoil it all now
> 
> View attachment 9009


 no way that is tooooooooooooooooooooo muscular yuck lol


----------



## Ladywiccana

*PMSL @ you lot again hehe*


----------



## tashi

vixenelite said:


> no way that is tooooooooooooooooooooo muscular yuck lol


he aint got no muscles in the right place though


----------



## Vixie

tashi said:


> he aint got no muscles in the right place though


now see thats the problem, you cant exercise to get the right places bigger pmsl


----------



## tashi

look at this one he even got muscles in his ears


----------



## Vixie

ha ha, hes not too bad body wise, not like the other one, he was disturbing lol


----------



## colliemerles

chrismac said:


> Here is me in Egypt diving about a week ago ..... some random mate I made!


may i ask,mr.muscles, but is there a MRS muscles,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,


----------



## Ladywiccana

*ooooooooooooh collie go for it girl pmsl *


----------



## colliemerles

ladywiccana said:


> *ooooooooooooh collie go for it girl pmsl *


im asking on behalf of ALL us women,,,,,,lol,,
and poor loe ,who is to busy at the moment,lol


----------



## rottiesloveragdolls

colliemerles said:


> may i ask,mr.muscles, but is there a MRS muscles,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,


*well i wont ask the other question if ya not been snapped up yet, although it has been known pmsl, shame all the good looking ones get snapped up, or are the other way  oh wot a waste lol *


----------



## colliemerles

rottiesloveragdolls said:


> *well i wont ask the other question if ya not been snapped up yet, although it has been known pmsl, shame all the good looking ones get snapped up, or are the other way  oh wot a waste lol *


hahahahaha you make me laugh


----------



## tashi

think this is the photo you were on about earlier collie


----------



## colliemerles

yayyyyyyyy,, a smiley tashi pic, wiv the girls,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,

but that isnt the one i was thinking of, im sure it was you and a lady, standing together outside, you must of been at a show,????? maybe im wrong,??


----------



## tashi

this one then


----------



## Vixie

great pics tashi


----------



## colliemerles

yes,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,i really like that picture, you have one of the most happy loveable faces,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,


----------



## Vixie

yes she does and everyone does love her who knows her, you only had to be there on the weekend to know that, they all love her at the shows


----------



## tashi

colliemerles said:


> yes,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,i really like that picture, you have one of the most happy loveable faces,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,





vixenelite said:


> yes she does and everyone does love her who knows her, you only had to be there on the weekend to know that, they all love her at the shows


thankyou you pair poor vixie I had so many kisses and hugs


----------



## Vixie

tashi said:


> thankyou you pair poor vixie I had so many kisses and hugs


I know and I only had one  thank you spellweaver


----------



## Ladywiccana

*It sounds fun at the dog shows i may try and go to a few!*


----------



## colliemerles

ladywiccana said:


> *It sounds fun at the dog shows i may try and go to a few!*


why is there hunky men there,,,,,,,,,,


----------



## Vixie

a very blurry picture of me lol


----------



## colliemerles

your hair is gorgeous vixie, i wish i had wavy hair mine is dead straight,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,


----------



## Vixie

colliemerles said:


> your hair is gorgeous vixie, i wish i had wavy hair mine is dead straight,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,


thank you  its really curly it can be a pain sometimes............ I will try and get a better pic, I took thjat myself and my arm was shaking lol it must be because I'm allergic to my picture being taken lol


----------



## Ladywiccana

*Nice to put faces to the names aint it!

My hair is just about that long now and am soooooo fed up of avin to wash it every day being str8, so am thinkin of goin curly again, something like the old perms  I aint sayin the word on here lol*


----------



## Vixie

ladywiccana said:


> *Nice to put faces to the names aint it!
> 
> My hair is just about that long now and am soooooo fed up of avin to wash it every day being str8, so am thinkin of goin curly again, something like the old perms  I aint sayin the word on here lol*


mine isnt permed I have no choice in the matter lol


----------



## Guest

hi all 

luvely hair ya ave vixy..and im shocked u put a pic up lol.

my hair is naturally wavy...u wouldnt know it, its amazing wat ghd's do lol


----------



## tashi

one of me in my younger days


----------



## Vixie

Eolabeo said:


> hi all
> 
> luvely hair ya ave vixy..and im shocked u put a pic up lol.
> 
> my hair is naturally wavy...u wouldnt know it, its amazing wat ghd's do lol


notice it is blurry though so you cant see me properly 

ha ha I have never straightened mine, I will have to give it a go one day


----------



## Guest

tashi said:


> one of me in my younger days
> 
> View attachment 9027


oooo nice pic tashi. u was a looker in ur younga days.


----------



## Vixie

tashi said:


> one of me in my younger days
> 
> View attachment 9027


great pic tashi


----------



## Guest

vixenelite said:


> notice it is blurry though so you cant see me properly
> 
> ha ha I have never straightened mine, I will have to give it a go one day


hehe just atad blurred, ild like to straighten ur hair, i bet it would look twice as long lol.


----------



## tashi

Eolabeo said:


> oooo nice pic tashi. u was a looker in ur younga days.


I'm not the one with the beard though lol


----------



## Vixie

Eolabeo said:


> hehe just atad blurred, ild like to straighten ur hair, i bet it would look twice as long lol.


probably, when its wet it almost touches my bottom


----------



## Vixie

tashi said:


> I'm not the one with the beard though lol


no you shaved that years before  sorry couldnt resist


----------



## Guest

tashi said:


> I'm not the one with the beard though lol


haha ya nutter.


vixenelite said:


> probably, when its wet it almost touches my bottom


wow that is bloody long 


vixenelite said:


> no you shaved that years before  sorry couldnt resist


VIXYYYY lol


----------



## Vixie

Eolabeo said:


> VIXYYYY lol


what? ...................


----------



## tashi

ok lets bombard this with photos heres another one


----------



## Guest

tashi said:


> ok lets bombard this with photos heres another one
> 
> View attachment 9028


wow great pic... its funny how u aint changed alot ave u...i can still see thats you clearly.

p...LUVING THE FLORRAL TOP LOL.


----------



## tashi

Eolabeo said:


> wow great pic... its funny how u aint changed alot ave u...i can still see thats you clearly.
> 
> p...LUVING THE FLORRAL TOP LOL.


it was a rememberance concert and I was in army no 2 before that so that is what my mam brought me to change into


----------



## Guest

tashi said:


> it was a rememberance concert and I was in army no 2 before that so that is what my mam brought me to change into


Beauuuufiiifulll  hehe...ave u kept it???

how old was u in that pic???


----------



## tashi

Eolabeo said:


> Beauuuufiiifulll  hehe...ave u kept it???
> 
> how old was u in that pic???


no deffo not and I was about 21


----------



## Guest

tashi said:


> no deffo not and I was about 21


wow u was young....nice pic anyhows 

was u marride then???


----------



## tashi

Eolabeo said:


> wow u was young....nice pic anyhows
> 
> was u marride then???


you have kicked the brain into gear I must have been about 26 cos I had been married and left the


----------



## Ladywiccana

*Av we got a pic of you Loe?*


----------



## Guest

tashi said:


> you have kicked the brain into gear I must have been about 26 cos I had been married and left the


ahhhhhhhhhhh rightysssss....sorry bout that 


ladywiccana said:


> *Av we got a pic of you Loe?*


yep ive got a pic, showed it on ere be4...ill show u then delete it ok lol 

im like vix...h8 my pictures being taken or shown lol.


----------



## Ladywiccana

*Lol ok loe, i put one on yesterday lol albeit an old one pmsl*


----------



## Ladywiccana

*Thats a nice photo loe, do you know for some reason i'd imagined you wiv short black hair b4 i new you were blonde lol. Funny what mental images you build up of people aint it!*


----------



## Guest

ladywiccana said:


> *Thats a nice photo loe, do you know for some reason i'd imagined you wiv short black hair b4 i new you were blonde lol. Funny what mental images you build up of people aint it!*


it is... i imagined u wiv really long straight hair.

ps..i see ur pic btw  nice photo it was to.


----------



## Vixie

Eolabeo said:


> ok ere it is...NOONE QUOTE IT OR ULL COP A KICK IN THE CROTCH LOL.


thats a great pic but it does bring back memories of our smurfs convo pmsl


----------



## Ladywiccana

*Lol my hair is str8 and long now hehe, not as long as vixies tho, but thinkin of avin a body perm on it cos i sick to death of washin it every day lol*


----------



## Guest

vixenelite said:


> thats a great pic but it does bring back memories of our smurfs convo pmsl


hahaha omg yep, i thort exctly the same pmsl...damn lipstick hahaha...oh and my ethel looks like a spindal in that pic to lol.


----------



## cav

loe put you pic on


----------



## Guest

ladywiccana said:


> *Lol my hair is str8 and long now hehe, not as long as vixies tho, but thinkin of avin a body perm on it cos i sick to death of washin it every day lol*


do ya know wat ladyw...im sick of my barnit awell....i want it more easy to manage...

ild like shorter hair but ild look like a pin head...or pencil head ffs...curls dont suit me....so im fooked and doomed to ave the same hair lol.


----------



## Vixie

Eolabeo said:


> hahaha omg yep, i thort exctly the same pmsl...damn lipstick hahaha...oh and my ethel looks like a spindal in that pic to lol.


 haha she looks really cue as usual


----------



## Guest

cavrooney said:


> loe put you pic on


No lol u will quote it...I KNOWWW YOURRR GAMEEEE... i is watching u woman lol.


----------



## Ladywiccana

Eolabeo said:


> No lol u will quote it...I KNOWWW YOURRR GAMEEEE... i is watching u woman lol.


*Am i missin sommat here lol*


----------



## Guest

ladywiccana said:


> *Am i missin sommat here lol*


hahaha if ya anything like me then yip u are. lol.

she will nick me pic and blackmail me for my ethel yasee...but she can ave oz instead.


----------



## Ladywiccana

*Sounds about rite to me then lol. *


----------



## cav

Eolabeo said:


> No lol u will quote it...I KNOWWW YOURRR GAMEEEE... i is watching u woman lol.


i put mine on last night and me is shy so go on girlie get it all out


----------



## Guest

cavrooney said:


> i put mine on last night and me is shy so go on girlie get it all out


ok u first  then me 

lol...


----------



## cav

Eolabeo said:


> ok u first  then me
> 
> lol...


im on here some where pmsl go on girlie


----------



## cav

Eolabeo said:


> ok,,,no stealing lol.


oow thats a nice pic...me like your hair


----------



## Guest

cavrooney said:


> oow thats a nice pic...me like your hair


LOL ty  it gets on me nerves...ghd's do wonders aye 

if it wernt thro them ghd's ild look like leo sayer lol.


----------



## Vixie

Loe you can delete it but I can still seee it lol


----------



## JANICE199

Eolabeo said:


> ok,,,no stealing lol.


lol Loe i'm sure i've seen you...no kidding...your not in the medway towns are ya?


----------



## Guest

Like your pics cavy and ladywic 

Wher did ur photo go Loe


----------



## Vixie

shall I show them Loe


----------



## Guest

vixenelite said:


> Loe you can delete it but I can still seee it lol


i knowwwww lol haha. dont u go getting any idea''s of blackmail.


JANICE199 said:


> lol Loe i'm sure i've seen you...no kidding...your not in the medway towns are ya?


yep ...show me ya pic?? i mite know u 


nic b said:


> Like your pics cavy and ladywic
> 
> Wher did ur photo go Loe


deleted lol.


----------



## cav

vixenelite said:


> shall I show them Loe


loe is lovely....i think i want her where is she


----------



## Vixie

Eolabeo said:


> i knowwwww lol haha. dont u go getting any idea''s of blackmail.


now would I do that


----------



## JANICE199

vixenelite said:


> shall I show them Loe


dare ya vixen


----------



## Guest

cavrooney said:


> loe is lovely....i think i want her where is she


oh lord im now worried lol.

edited for vixy....NOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO lol


----------



## tashi

cavrooney said:


> loe is lovely....i think i want her where is she


what in the deleted bin


----------



## cav

Eolabeo said:


> oh lord im now worried lol.
> 
> edited for vixy....NOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO lol


run while ya can ........im a comin


----------



## Guest

tashi said:


> what in the deleted bin


and hopfully thats where ill stay pmsl.

imma runningggggggggg


----------



## cav

tashi said:


> what in the deleted bin


ive seen her she got lovely hair


----------



## Guest

cavrooney said:


> ive seen her she got lovely hair


u can ave it, half of its extentions anyways....ill unclip it pmsl.


----------



## Vixie

Eolabeo said:


> u can ave it, half of its extentions anyways....ill unclip it pmsl.


pmsl  ..............


----------



## JANICE199

come on cav. your turn now...


----------



## cav

Eolabeo said:


> u can ave it, half of its extentions anyways....ill unclip it pmsl.


is it realy  carnt tel they must be good ones


----------



## Guest

JANICE199 said:


> come on cav. your turn now...


oh yessss.... ty for the reminda 

come on cavvy


----------



## cav

JANICE199 said:


> come on cav. your turn now...


im on did it last night jan


----------



## Guest

cavrooney said:


> is it realy  carnt tel they must be good ones


there cheap chats....40 quid lol...i clip em in, betta then the glu ones or payying out hundreds 

i put them in wen me fancys longa hair lol.

edited..........I FOUND UR PICKY  ur nice and brown in that pic, its very nice picture cav  shes on page 48 people lol.


----------



## cav

Eolabeo said:


> there cheap chats....40 quid lol...i clip em in, betta then the glu ones or payying out hundreds
> 
> i put them in wen me fancys longa hair lol.
> 
> edited..........I FOUND UR PICKY  ur nice and brown in that pic, its very nice picture cav


page 48 on the thread


----------



## Ladywiccana

*Ya'av shattered me illusions ya av pmsl.

Jan cavy put one on last night mate sooooooooo it's your turn lol*


----------



## Vixie

http://www.petforums.co.uk/attachment.php?attachmentid=8988&d=1220998419

here it is


----------



## JANICE199

erm....how old can the picture be? the best one was taken about 6 years ago.
and if i put it on how do i take it of again?


----------



## Ladywiccana

JANICE199 said:


> erm....how old can the picture be? the best one was taken about 6 years ago.
> and if i put it on how do i take it of again?


*Well i was 20 on mine pmsl so theres ya answer to that one lol*


----------



## Vixie

it can be from any time I put one up of me when I was 4 before lol

just go into edit and then delete


----------



## rottiesloveragdolls

vixenelite said:


> http://www.petforums.co.uk/attachment.php?attachmentid=8988&d=1220998419
> 
> here it is


is this u vix ???????? nice pic


----------



## Vixie

no thats not me that cavy


----------



## Guest

janice u just delete it afta... u edit and push delete 


dont matta if it was 6 years ago eitha  i wanna see u, i mite know ya lol.


----------



## Ladywiccana

*PMSL we cud av a baby photo contest pmsl*


----------



## Guest

Great pics everyone, missed some earlier 

Love your hair vix


----------



## Guest

ere cav....is that a joint in ur hand??? pmsl.


----------



## Vixie

sexy legs


----------



## Ladywiccana

*Ooooooooooh thats our jan, see whats wrong wiv it leave it on its a lovely photo*


----------



## Vixie

nic b said:


> Great pics everyone, missed some earlier
> 
> Love your hair vix


thank you  I will try and get a non blurry soon


----------



## cav

Eolabeo said:


> ere cav....is that a joint in ur hand??? pmsl.


pmsl i wish im on hol


----------



## cav

JANICE199 said:


> ok be quick cos it aint staying lol....


look at you...sexy legs


----------



## Guest

Nice pic jan...ave u changed much???

cant say ya face rings a bell looking at the pic.

it really is a nice pic


----------



## Ladywiccana

*Carefull loe the next permalink number on this thread pmsl 666 lol*


----------



## JANICE199

Eolabeo said:


> Nice pic jan...ave u changed much???
> 
> cant say ya face rings a bell looking at the pic.
> 
> it really is a nice pic


i've not got the curls now..had my hair cut short


----------



## Guest

JANICE199 said:


> i've not got the curls now..had my hair cut short


ahhhhh...i kept looking to see if i reconised ya...

where did ya think u saw me then???

yay...668  u was 666 ladywic lol


----------



## JANICE199

Eolabeo said:


> ahhhhh...i kept looking to see if i reconised ya...
> 
> where did ya think u saw me then???
> 
> yay...668  u was 666 ladywic lol


the hop and vine pub ar rainham mark?


----------



## Guest

JANICE199 said:


> the hop and vine pub ar rainham mark?


cant rememba wat pubs ive been in at wen lol, donno half the names eitha, plus...aint been to pubs in a wile, nite club yes,,, pub no lol.

wats rainham mark lol?


----------



## cav

Eolabeo said:


> there cheap chats....40 quid lol...i clip em in, betta then the glu ones or payying out hundreds
> 
> i put them in wen me fancys longa hair lol.
> 
> edited..........I FOUND UR PICKY  ur nice and brown in that pic, its very nice picture cav  shes on page 48 people lol.


where you get them from ...me want sum


----------



## Ladywiccana

Eolabeo said:


> ahhhhh...i kept looking to see if i reconised ya...
> 
> where did ya think u saw me then???
> 
> yay...668  u was 666 ladywic lol


*Nah our Janice was 666 lol cool number that lol i once saw a car number plate wiv just 666 kkk on it honest i wish i'd took a photo of it now lol. It was on a Jag too*


----------



## cav

Eolabeo said:


> cant rememba wat pubs ive been in at wen lol, donno half the names eitha, plus...aint been to pubs in a wile, nite club yes,,, pub no lol.
> 
> wats rainham mark lol?


hope ya not been tartin about like our janice with her poodles pmsl


----------



## Guest

cavrooney said:


> where you get them from ...me want sum


some afro weeve hair shop where i live.... they got loadsa colors and textures to match ya own hair...its amazing.

then i got the clips and glued em on  ,,, hey prestoooo, u ave more hair lol.


----------



## cav

ladywiccana said:


> *Nah our Janice was 666 lol cool number that lol i once saw a car number plate wiv just 666 kkk on it honest i wish i'd took a photo of it now lol. It was on a Jag too*


have you not got a recent pic


----------



## JANICE199

Eolabeo said:


> cant rememba wat pubs ive been in at wen lol, donno half the names eitha, plus...aint been to pubs in a wile, nite club yes,,, pub no lol.
> 
> wats rainham mark lol?


you know the main road ( A2 ) going from rainham into gillingham..its near the tescos...
as for night clubs you been to amadaus.dont know how to spell that.lol


----------



## rottiesloveragdolls

vixenelite said:


> no thats not me that cavy


*oooh cavy now we know what u look like like the picy *


----------



## Guest

cavrooney said:


> hope ya not been tartin about like our janice with her poodles pmsl


ohhh yesss.... must ave men u know lol...not to live wiv tho, drive me divy that would.


----------



## Ladywiccana

*You greedy devils lol i wudnt mind settlin for what ya got cav lol nice hair*


----------



## Guest

Eolabeo said:


> some afro weeve hair shop where i live.... they got loadsa colors and textures to match ya own hair...its amazing.
> 
> then i got the clips and glued em on  ,,, hey prestoooo, u ave more hair lol.


Hey, you could have a job on blue peter loe


----------



## Guest

JANICE199 said:


> you know the main road ( A2 ) going from rainham into gillingham..its near the tescos...
> as for night clubs you been to amadaus.dont know how to spell that.lol


no not amadeous,,,, neva been there, ive been casino rooms  loadsa ages go there...from our ages to my daughters age.

so plenty for all lmao.

edited......pmsl nic b, haha....yep...and this week i will show u how to make a wig  lol


----------



## JANICE199

Eolabeo said:


> no not amadeous,,,, neva been there, ive been casino rooms  loadsa ages go there...from our ages to my daughters age.
> 
> so plenty for all lmao.


oh my god Loe dont!!!!!! my grandson goes there...he's 20..just keep ya hands off ok


----------



## cav

rottiesloveragdolls said:


> *oooh cavy now we know what u look like like the picy *


thanks but dont tell em ya seen me pmsl


----------



## Guest

JANICE199 said:


> oh my god Loe dont!!!!!! my grandson goes there...he's 20..just keep ya hands off ok


TO LATE  lol haha.

seriously tho,,, theres alotta rooms, ya get alot of our ages that hang in one spot and my daughters ages that hang in anotha...and ya get loads that walk thro and mingle wiv eachotha lol...quite a bigish place really, dont look it from outside.


----------



## cav

Eolabeo said:


> ohhh yesss.... must ave men u know lol...not to live wiv tho, drive me divy that would.


yep fook em and chuck em pmsl


----------



## colliemerles

wiv sticky back tape,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,


----------



## Guest

cavrooney said:


> yep fook em and chuck em pmsl


now that is the spirit cav hahaha.

pmsl @ collie haha,,,very random lol.


----------



## Ladywiccana

cavrooney said:


> yep fook em and chuck em pmsl


*Thats agin now ive gotta clean me monitor thanks cavy i spat me pop on it again lol*


----------



## Guest

ladywiccana said:


> *Thats agin now ive gotta clean me monitor thanks cavy i spat me pop on it again lol*


thank gawd i dont do that often, ild be going thro laptops like hot dinnas lol.


----------



## Ladywiccana

*PMSL hehe, Well it the way she said it like pmsl*


----------



## Guest

ladywiccana said:


> *PMSL hehe, Well it the way she said it like pmsl*


LOL...was funny wernt it..

it just randomly appeared there out the blue, didnt expect it lol.


----------



## Ladywiccana

*I see our Red has gone quiet these days lol.

Oh well i'm off to get some nosh and watch the soaps, may be back later, depends if out good on after! lol. Speak later all.*


----------



## Guest

ladywiccana said:


> *I see our Red has gone quiet these days lol.
> 
> Oh well i'm off to get some nosh and watch the soaps, may be back later, depends if out good on after! lol. Speak later all.*


do u know wat nosh means down wher i come from ? 

actually, u dont wanna know lol.

speak later if me laptops aint been taxed by me son and co again lol.


----------



## Ladywiccana

Eolabeo said:


> do u know wat nosh means down wher i come from ?
> 
> actually, u dont wanna know lol.
> 
> speak later if me laptops aint been taxed by me son and co again lol.


*Errrrrrrm I think i get the picture loe pmsl *


----------



## Purrrrfect

Here's me! I have much shorter hair now.


----------



## Guest

Purrrrfect said:


> Here's me! I have much shorter hair now.
> View attachment 9039


very nice picture  u look a kind person.

* as she turns round and beats the s**t outta me * lol


----------



## colliemerles

Purrrrfect said:


> Here's me! I have much shorter hair now.
> View attachment 9039


its a nice photo, its nice to see who you are chatting to,


----------



## Ladywiccana

*Lol All this typin as damn near wore me out i'm soooooooooo jacob'd again pmsl. Did ya get ya beers in loe?*


----------



## Ladywiccana

*Yes actually you do look a kind person, and its a nice photo! Welcome*


----------



## Guest

ladywiccana said:


> *Lol All this typin as damn near wore me out i'm soooooooooo jacob'd again pmsl. Did ya get ya beers in loe?*


yip i got me beerz  and a pack of pork scratchings....oh and guess wat i found in the packet???? pork scratchings pmsl 

truly tho...i found in my prok packet the hairiest pork scratching i eva did see in me life...it made me feel gick lol.


----------



## colliemerles

Eolabeo said:


> yip i got me beerz  and a pack of pork scratchings....oh and guess wat i found in the packet???? pork scratchings pmsl
> 
> truly tho...i found in my prok packet the hairiest pork scratching i eva did see in me life...it made me feel gick lol.


pmsl,,,,,,,,,,,how many beers you had, prok whats a prok and it made ya feel gick,,,,,,,,,,,,hahahahaha,,,,,,,,,,


----------



## Guest

Eolabeo said:


> yip i got me beerz  and a pack of pork scratchings....oh and guess wat i found in the packet???? pork scratchings pmsl
> 
> truly tho...i found in my prok packet the hairiest pork scratching i eva did see in me life...it made me feel gick lol.


pmsl she's drank all the beers already


----------



## colliemerles

SazzyB said:


> pmsl she's drank all the beers already


hahahaha thats what i just said, it made her feel gick,,,,,,,,,,,,,,pmsl,,,,,,,,,,


----------



## Guest

shurrop u lot lol...i meant sick  s s s s sick  

oh it was half hairy tho...i give it to ethel lol.

edited...omg collie, u see my otha spell mstakes i tryed covering up by editing lol.


----------



## colliemerles

Eolabeo said:


> shurrop u lot lol...i meant sick  s s s s sick
> 
> oh it was half hairy tho...i give it to ethel lol.
> 
> edited...omg collie, u see my otha spell mstakes i tryed covering up by editing lol.


im sat here crying wiv laghter, my other half thinks i gone nuts,  pmsl


----------



## tashi

colliemerles said:


> im sat here crying wiv laghter, my other half thinks i gone nuts,  pmsl


what do you mean thinks


----------



## Guest

Eolabeo said:


> shurrop u lot lol...i meant sick  s s s s sick
> 
> oh it was half hairy tho...i give it to ethel lol.
> 
> edited...omg collie, u see my otha spell mstakes i tryed covering up by editing lol.


I wanna know how you pressed 'g' instead of 's' they are a fair few keys apart. lol.


----------



## colliemerles

SazzyB said:


> I wanna know how you pressed 'g' instead of 's' they are a fair few keys apart. lol.


shes had several cans allready,  her vision aint to good,


----------



## colliemerles

tashi said:


> what do you mean thinks


hahaha everyone knows,lol, im am nuts,


----------



## tashi

colliemerles said:


> hahaha everyone knows,lol, im am nuts,


just as mad as vixie lol


----------



## Guest

goodnite all im off to bed my arse is killing


----------



## tashi

claire said:


> goodnite all im off to bed my arse is killing


night claire


----------



## Vixie

tashi said:


> just as mad as vixie lol


hey I wasnt even here to defend myself


----------



## Vixie

night Claire


----------



## tashi

vixenelite said:


> hey I wasnt even here to defend myself


serve you right for going away lol


----------



## Guest

ethel sat on my comp lead  she umplugged me...to alot of ur releaves (sp)
then she decided to drive me divy for some raw beef 

so wen i give one, they all bloody want


----------



## Vixie

tashi said:


> serve you right for going away lol


does that mean I have full reign tomorrow then


----------



## Vixie

Eolabeo said:


> ethel sat on my comp lead  she umplugged me...to alot of ur releaves (sp)
> then she decided to drive me divy for some raw beef
> 
> so wen i give one, they all bloody want


your back with us now and thats what counts


----------



## tashi

vixenelite said:


> does that mean I have full reign tomorrow then


and the next day and the next day until I find time to return


----------



## Guest

tashi said:


> and the next day and the next day until I find time to return


where u going this time lol?


----------



## Vixie

tashi said:


> and the next day and the next day until I find time to return


 when do you get back?


----------



## tashi

Eolabeo said:


> where u going this time lol?


Darlington and then Andover


----------



## tashi

vixenelite said:


> when do you get back?


I dont know cos I dont really know when I will be going to Andover all I hope it isnt as soon as I get back from darlington OR later on in the week when I will then be going to Driffield which is back up in Yorkshire


----------



## tashi

anyhow let us resume the smiley face contest cos I need cheering up 

come on vixie wheres yours again


----------



## Guest

tashi said:


> Darlington and then Andover


andover is in hampshire aint it???

i swear thats where i got one of my rescue english bullys from..and over whollop aswell in hampshire.


----------



## Purrrrfect

Eolabeo said:


> very nice picture  u look a kind person.
> 
> * as she turns round and beats the s**t outta me * lol


Yep i am very kind, caring, patient, understanding and extremely potty about cats  lol


----------



## tashi

Eolabeo said:


> andover is in hampshire aint it???
> 
> i swear thats where i got one of my rescue english bullys from..and over whollop aswell in hampshire.


yep thats the one so I am up to Yorkshire and then back to Hampshire then back up to Yorkshire


----------



## Guest

Purrrrfect said:


> Yep i am very kind, caring, patient, understanding and extremely potty about cats  lol


hehehe wat cats you got???


tashi said:


> yep thats the one so I am up to Yorkshire and then back to Hampshire then back up to Yorkshire


bloody hell..ur tearing around like a blue arse fly woman.

no rest for the wicked.


----------



## tashi

Eolabeo said:


> hehehe wat cats you got???
> 
> bloody hell..ur tearing around like a blue arse fly woman.
> 
> no rest for the wicked.


and I is very wicked


----------



## Guest

tashi said:


> yep thats the one so I am up to Yorkshire and then back to Hampshire then back up to Yorkshire


You do a fair bit of travelling tashi, don't you get fed up driving all the time


----------



## Vixie

tashi said:


> anyhow let us resume the smiley face contest cos I need cheering up
> 
> come on vixie wheres yours again


where is my what lol

god I'm so bored tonight I feel like screaming................... sorry will try to cheer up here is a smiley face for you


----------



## tashi

vixenelite said:


> where is my what lol
> 
> god I'm so bored tonight I feel like screaming................... sorry will try to cheer up here is a smiley face for you


nope that dont work I need a real smiley face one that aint blurred


----------



## Ladywiccana

*Hope you feelin a bit better tash?*


----------



## Guest

ere u go.. a smily to cheer u up


----------



## Vixie

tashi said:


> nope that dont work I need a real smiley face one that aint blurred


OH is a misery tonight he's driving me mad can I come with you please


----------



## tashi

ladywiccana said:


> *Hope you feelin a bit better tash?*


not too bad just a little p'd off tonight so trying to get them to cheer me up


----------



## tashi

Eolabeo said:


> ere u go.. a smily to cheer u up


the one with the lipstick writing is the best


----------



## Vixie

tashi said:


> not too bad just a little p'd off tonight so trying to get them to cheer me up


feel the same way soweeeeeeeeeeeeeee


----------



## tashi

vixenelite said:


> feel the same way soweeeeeeeeeeeeeee


god we make a cracking pair


----------



## Guest

You should all be smiling like me


----------



## tashi

ok this is for loe to make you laugh









sending the top your way









I am the one with the dog loe not the beard


----------



## tashi

garethpig said:


> You should all be smiling like me


and what is making you smile


----------



## Guest

lol


----------



## Guest

You make me laugh tashi


----------



## Ladywiccana

*What about this one pmsl *


----------



## Vixie

tashi said:


> god we make a cracking pair


two peas in a pod lol


----------



## tashi

vixenelite said:


> how about this one, look quick because its not staying lol


yes you made me smile you sleep like that


----------



## Guest

vixenelite said:


> how about this one, look quick because its not staying lol


great pic vixy 

my smilys was meant for tashi coz i dont know how to cheer her up lol...they wernt for you.

ur hair is really nice, people pay loads for that.


----------



## Vixie

tashi said:


> yes you made me smile you sleep like that


ssssssssssshhhhhhhhhhhhh dont tell everyone


----------



## tashi

ladywiccana said:


> *What about this one pmsl *


not the one YOU want flashing though is it ??


----------



## Guest

at last i get to see vixie.


----------



## Vixie

Eolabeo said:


> great pic vixy
> 
> my smilys was meant for tashi coz i dont know how to cheer her up lol...they wernt for you.
> 
> ur hair is really nice, people pay loads for that.


shame about my face though


----------



## Ladywiccana

*lol vixie can ya touch ya nose wiv ya tongue? PMSL i cant lol can anyone else? lol*


----------



## cav

vixenelite said:


> how about this one, look quick because its not staying lol


nice pic vix but i thought in my mind you would be blonde im not sure why


----------



## Vixie

garethpig said:


> at last i get to see vixie.


sh*t................... you wasnt supposed to see that its a horrible picture


----------



## tashi

vixenelite said:


> shame about my face though


its a nice face we just looked like little and large this weekend lol


----------



## tashi

vixenelite said:


> sh*t................... you wasnt supposed to see that its a horrible picture


now that did make me laugh


----------



## Vixie

ladywiccana said:


> *lol vixie can ya touch ya nose wiv ya tongue? PMSL i cant lol can anyone else? lol*


actually I can I would have made a great lesbian  pmsl


----------



## Guest

Yep i sure can

Ye nice pic vixe.
I am jealous of the hair though


----------



## Guest

vixenelite said:


> shame about my face though










wtf...theres nothing wrong wiv ya face vixy..dont be cranky, its a nice picture of yaself...its just i like ya hair aswell lol.

edited... oh gawd i just read ur otha post lol


----------



## cav

ladywiccana said:


> *lol vixie can ya touch ya nose wiv ya tongue? PMSL i cant lol can anyone else? lol*


yep cus i got a bid nose and a extra long tongue


----------



## tashi

vixenelite said:


> actually I can I would have made a great lesbian  pmsl


and now you tell me


----------



## Vixie

cavrooney said:


> nice pic vix but i thought in my mind you would be blonde im not sure why


probably because I have many many blonde moments


----------



## Guest

cavrooney said:


> yep cus i got a bid nose and a extra long tongue


ok enlighten meh...wtf is a bid nose lol??? it sounds as bad as my prok scratchings??? lol
ave u been on the vodka?


----------



## Vixie

tashi said:


> now that did make me laugh


good then my job here is done lol



garethpig said:


> I am jealous of the hair though


ha ha you would look lovely with it 



Eolabeo said:


> wtf...theres nothing wrong wiv ya face vixy..dont be cranky, its a nice picture of yaself...its just i like ya hair aswell lol.
> 
> edited... oh gawd i just read ur otha post lol


----------



## Vixie

tashi said:


> and now you tell me


ha ha I said would have not am


----------



## Guest

tashi said:


> and now you tell me


watch yaself next time u 2 go away tashi...dont take ya eyes of her for a sec.


----------



## cav

vixenelite said:


> probably because I have many many blonde moments


hehe im blonde at the mo but it is fake but dont tel em i always blame the blonde


----------



## Vixie

Eolabeo said:


> watch yaself next time u 2 go away tashi...dont take ya eyes of her for a sec.


pmsl ......................


----------



## tashi

Eolabeo said:


> watch yaself next time u 2 go away tashi...dont take ya eyes of her for a sec.


bit hard when you share a room lol


----------



## Vixie

cavrooney said:


> hehe im blonde at the mo but it is fake but dont tel em i always blame the blonde


ha ha I will have to try that


----------



## cav

Eolabeo said:


> ok enlighten meh...wtf is a bid nose lol??? it sounds as bad as my prok scratchings??? lol
> ave u been on the vodka?


im a havin red wine as got no vodka in

pmsl i ment big


----------



## Ladywiccana

*Tsk Tsk me natural you know lol honest i am *


----------



## Guest

tashi said:


> bit hard when you share a bed lol


holly poo batgurl  ok then...dont turn ya back to her then lol.


----------



## Vixie

Eolabeo said:


> holly poo batgurl  ok then...dont turn ya back to her then lol.


what ya talking about I'm not a bloke


----------



## Ladywiccana

*PMSL here we go lol.







*


----------



## Guest

vixenelite said:


> what ya talking about I'm not a bloke


LOL good point.

well..if she facing ya she can watch ur every single move lol...even watching ya sleep wiv ya tounge sticking out.


----------



## tashi

we had a good time anyhow didnt we vixie could have got a few more in the room though


----------



## Vixie

Eolabeo said:


> LOL good point.
> 
> well..if she facing ya she can watch ur every single move lol...even watching ya sleep wiv ya tounge sticking out.


ha ha  god I hope I dont really do that lol


----------



## Vixie

tashi said:


> we had a good time anyhow didnt we vixie could have got a few more in the room though


yep there is always room for more lol


----------



## tashi

ladywiccana said:


> *PMSL here we go lol.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


hey where did you get that picture of me from


----------



## Vixie

silly moo


----------



## tashi

think we better stop now lol poor vixie will never come away with me again


----------



## Guest

oh my lordys...now im worried.









ok wtf >>>>>> look wat i found.


----------



## Ladywiccana

tashi said:


> hey where did you get that picture of me from


*It's not you silly pmsl i thought it was a good un tho lol, i got it from a website called Best Smileys some good uns on there*


----------



## tashi

vixenelite said:


> silly moo


you got it dont know if they called me it on the weekend didnt notice so used to it


----------



## tashi

ladywiccana said:


> *It's not you silly pmsl i thought it was a good un tho lol, i got it from a website called Best Smileys some good uns on there*


that is what the boys on the stand that I work on call me


----------



## Vixie

tashi said:


> you got it dont know if they called me it on the weekend didnt notice so used to it


dont think they did lol this is just for you


----------



## tashi

vixenelite said:


> dont think they did lol this is just for you


going to have to print that off and stick it on my door when I work with them next


----------



## Vixie

tashi said:


> going to have to print that off and stick it on my door when I work with them next


its good isnt it lol  I think they will like it  I love the wellies pmsl


----------



## Guest

gnite  son wants food AGAIN  and i fancy watching a film  

sleep well all.


----------



## Vixie

tashi said:


> think we better stop now lol poor vixie will never come away with me again


I'm deeply hurt now lol not likely 



Eolabeo said:


> oh my lordys...now im worried.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ok wtf >>>>>> look wat i found.


love the nose loe


----------



## Guest

Eolabeo said:


> gnite  son wants food AGAIN  and i fancy watching a film
> 
> sleep well all.


Nite loe x What u gonna watch


----------



## Vixie

Eolabeo said:


> gnite  son wants food AGAIN  and i fancy watching a film
> 
> sleep well all.


night night Loe, enjoy your film, get your son to make his own food


----------



## Ladywiccana

*Good one that one is wiv the wellies lol. 

Good night loe have a good kip, think me goin up the wooden hill in a min well i wud if i ad one pmsl *


----------



## tashi

ladywiccana said:


> *Good one that one is wiv the wellies lol.
> 
> Good night loe have a good kip, think me goin up the wooden hill in a min well i wud if i ad one pmsl *


i got one it is called the ramp up to bed


----------



## cav

nite loe put ya big hooter away


----------



## Ladywiccana

*I thought it was that shrivelled sausage from the other night at first pmsl, then i put me glasses on lmao*


----------



## Guest

ladywiccana said:


> *I thought it was that shrivelled sausage from the other night at first pmsl, then i put me glasses on lmao*


whos shrivelled sausage you been looking at lady


----------



## cav

ladywiccana said:


> *I thought it was that shrivelled sausage from the other night at first pmsl, then i put me glasses on lmao*


haha i missed the sausage thread


----------



## Ladywiccana

nic b said:


> whos shrivelled sausage you been looking at lady


*Nobody's in particular pmsl *


----------



## tashi

vixenelite said:


> I'm deeply hurt now lol not likely
> 
> love the nose loe


glad to hear that vixie cos next time we will deffo camp


----------



## cav

nic b said:


> whos shrivelled sausage you been looking at lady


........... told she is very bad girl


----------



## Vixie

tashi said:


> glad to hear that vixie cos next time we will deffo camp


sounds good to me, could do with going again already lol


----------



## Guest

cavrooney said:


> ........... told she is very bad girl


looks like it 

i must have missed the sausage thread too, was it any good


----------



## Ladywiccana

cavrooney said:


> ........... told she is very bad girl


*What sweet lil ol innocent me? PMSL *


----------



## tashi

vixenelite said:


> sounds good to me, could do with going again already lol


we will have to sort out next years shows and see what we can work out


----------



## tashi

ladywiccana said:


> *What sweet lil ol innocent me? PMSL *


innocent surprised you know how to spell it !!!!!!!!!!!1


----------



## Guest

ladywiccana said:


> *What sweet lil ol innocent me? PMSL *


Don't believe that for a minute


----------



## Ladywiccana

*Anyway's folks think i'm gonna hit the hay! B4 i turn into a pumpkin again, damn too l8 as per hehe.

Goodnight one and all. *


----------



## Vixie

night night


----------



## Ladywiccana

nic b said:


> Don't believe that for a minute


----------



## cav

nic b said:


> looks like it
> 
> i must have missed the sausage thread too, was it any good


i dont think it was as good as my designer vagina thread pmsl


----------



## Ladywiccana

cavrooney said:


> i dont think it was as good as my designer vagina thread pmsl


*WTF.....................*


----------



## Guest

cavrooney said:


> i dont think it was as good as my designer vagina thread pmsl


Yeah that was a good laugh 

Nite Ladywic


----------



## cav

ladywiccana said:


> *WTF.....................*


nite nite


----------



## cav

nic b said:


> Yeah that was a good laugh
> 
> Nite Ladywic


have been good lately


----------



## Guest

deffo going now...talar


----------



## tashi

ladywiccana said:


> *WTF.....................*


nite hun speak to you when I return whenever that may be


----------



## tashi

Eolabeo said:


> deffo going now...talar


night loe speak to you soon


----------



## Guest

cavrooney said:


> have been good lately


Yeah you been quite, r u ok lol

Bye loe, do u know u now have a fan club


----------



## Vixie

tashi said:


> nite hun speak to you when I return whenever that may be


hope its sooner rather than later


----------



## Vixie

night Loe enjoy your evening


----------



## tashi

vixenelite said:


> hope its sooner rather than later


will speak to you on the phone anyhow I spect when I am sitting eating popcorn chicken


----------



## cav

nic b said:


> Yeah you been quite, r u ok lol
> 
> Bye loe, do u know u now have a fan club


im not sure realy pmsl
loe is one of the best members always cheers me up.


----------



## Guest

cavrooney said:


> im not sure realy pmsl
> loe is one of the best members always cheers me up.


Go join the fan club theres a link in the ignore list thread


----------



## Vixie

tashi said:


> will speak to you on the phone anyhow I spect when I am sitting eating popcorn chicken


ha ha yep 

and I have credit on my phone at the moment lol


----------



## tashi

vixenelite said:


> ha ha yep
> 
> and I have credit on my phone at the moment lol


Bet you I have to go have a KFC with her, she is off her head bless her


----------



## Vixie

tashi said:


> Bet you I have to go have a KFC with her, she is off her head bless her


ha ha tinytashi said she had to keep reminding her what she was going to order lol she was nice though


----------



## Purrrrfect

Eolabeo said:


> hehehe wat cats you got???
> 
> bloody hell..ur tearing around like a blue arse fly woman.
> 
> no rest for the wicked.


Iv'e got 5 moggies and a persian wanna be,
Sophie, Shyla, Saffie, Amber, Smokie and Sammie.  pmsl

I must be very wicked cos i never get a rest pmsl


----------



## Guest

Purrrrfect said:


> Iv'e got 5 moggies and a persian wanna be,
> Sophie, Shyla, Saffie, Amber, Smokie and Sammie.  pmsl
> 
> I must be very wicked cos i never get a rest pmsl


Blimey, not many then  hehehe.

getting anymore by and chance? lol.


----------



## Vixie

tis me again  the person not the GSD lol thats the late lovely Max the bear


----------



## colliemerles

your avatar makes me think of red riding hood,


----------



## Vixie

ha ha yes I can see that too


----------



## colliemerles

madame vixie riding hood,,,,,,,


----------



## Vixie

colliemerles said:


> madame vixie riding hood,,,,,,,


 I might dye my hair that colour I think it would suit me LOL


----------



## colliemerles

vixenelite said:


> I might dye my hair that colour I think it would suit me LOL


it would look very sexy and seductive,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,


----------



## Vixie

pmsl, thats two words I have never used to describe myself lol


----------



## colliemerles

vixenelite said:


> pmsl, thats two words I have never used to describe myself lol


stop putting yourself down, go get a red hair dye, and look seductive,lol,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,he might never let you out the bedroom again,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,


----------



## Vixie

colliemerles said:


> stop putting yourself down, go get a red hair dye, and look seductive,lol,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,he might never let you out the bedroom again,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,


ha ha I was just messing and, red hair will be my new thing lol


----------



## Purrrrfect

Eolabeo said:


> Blimey, not many then  hehehe.
> 
> getting anymore by and chance? lol.


I would love more  but hubby puts his foot down hehehehe.


----------



## Vixie

well what do you think do I look seeeeeeexy


----------



## colliemerles

wooohooooo vixie, the sex goddess


----------



## Vixie

colliemerles said:


> wooohooooo vixie, the sex goddess


ha ha pmsl why thank you I think I look very alluring now I'll have all the men after me now for sure


----------



## Purrrrfect

I have my hair bright red. I love red hair


----------



## Vixie

Purrrrfect said:


> I have my hair bright red. I love red hair


me too red is one of my fave colours I did dye my hair once years ago


----------



## Purrrrfect

vixenelite said:


> me too red is one of my fave colours I did dye my hair once years ago


I dye my hair all the time  Hiding my age thats what it is  Anyone for a vodka?


----------



## Vixie

ha ha its time for mine to be done again I'm bored with my colour at the moment lol

make it a black Russian and I'm in lol


----------



## colliemerles

vixenelite said:


> ha ha its time for mine to be done again I'm bored with my colour at the moment lol
> 
> make it a black Russian and I'm in lol


i want to see a picture of your red hair when you dye it,lol,,,,,,,,,,,,,i think it will look lovely,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,


----------



## Vixie

colliemerles said:


> i want to see a picture of your red hair when you dye it,lol,,,,,,,,,,,,,i think it will look lovely,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,


ha ha I got myself in a corner now haven't I lol


----------



## colliemerles

vixenelite said:


> ha ha I got myself in a corner now haven't I lol


hahahaha,yep,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,at least yours isnt blue,,,,,,,,,


----------



## Vixie

colliemerles said:


> hahahaha,yep,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,at least yours isnt blue,,,,,,,,,


 yep need to see pics of you with blue hair thats for sure


----------



## colliemerles

well what do ya think ,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,


----------



## Vixie

colliemerles said:


> well what do ya think ,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,


very sexy


----------



## colliemerles

vixenelite said:


> very sexy


hmmmm i wonder what other colours they do, i feel abit like marge simpson,


----------



## Vixie

ha ha  much nicer than Marge Simpson lol

how about purple pmsl


----------



## colliemerles

vixenelite said:


> ha ha  much nicer than Marge Simpson lol
> 
> how about purple pmsl


purple,, yeah, i think that might do the trick,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,, i will go look in a min,


----------



## Vixie

colliemerles said:


> purple,, yeah, i think that might do the trick,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,, i will go look in a min,


 good hunting lol


----------



## colliemerles

Ill be back,!!!!!!!!!!!!!


vixenelite said:


> good hunting lol


----------



## Vixie

colliemerles said:


> Ill be back,!!!!!!!!!!!!!


didnt know you were Arnie


----------



## colliemerles

well what do you think,?????? be honest,???????? i can take it,


----------



## Vixie

colliemerles said:


> well what do you think,?????? be honest,???????? i can take it,


pmsl, the men wont be able to keep their hands off you


----------



## Purrrrfect

Go purple! Go purple!  I love that colour too. Hubby wont let me go purple. he dont realy like the bright red but he has no choice its my hair lmao. How about going Cyber Purple   pmsl when i first joined the internet nearly 4 years ago. I was looking for a dye and found cyber purple. I got some odd looks when i stood in the shop laughing lmao. hehehe.


----------



## colliemerles

vixenelite said:


> pmsl, the men wont be able to keep their hands off you


really, i look that good,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,


----------



## Guest

Speaking on behalf of the male section i would say YEP to you both.
Not what you think i mean

Yep the hands keeping off statement


----------



## colliemerles

garethpig said:


> Speaking on behalf of the male section i would say YEP to you both.
> Not what you think i mean
> 
> Yep the hands keeping off statement


hahahaha thank you for your kinds words,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,( i think,)


----------



## Vixie

garethpig said:


> Speaking on behalf of the male section i would say YEP to you both.
> Not what you think i mean
> 
> Yep the hands keeping off statement


are you confused today pmsl and trying to confuse us LOL


----------



## colliemerles

vixie,,,,,,,,,,,,where are youuuuuuuuuuuuuu


----------



## tashi

colliemerles said:


> vixie,,,,,,,,,,,,where are youuuuuuuuuuuuuu


thats it I am off to sulk now dont worry about me then


----------



## colliemerles

tashi said:


> thats it I am off to sulk now dont worry about me then


thought you was bathing dogs for the show,?????


----------



## tashi

colliemerles said:


> thought you was bathing dogs for the show,?????


do you know what I cant be bothered lol  will do them later this evening or get up at sparrows f*rt tomorrow


----------



## colliemerles

tashi said:


> do you know what I cant be bothered lol  will do them later this evening or get up at sparrows f*rt tomorrow


hahahaha i bathed one of mine, took me an hour to brush her, realfly away fur,,,,,,,,,,,,,,

i dont know how you do it, i would be knackered after bathing them all and then traveling,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,


----------



## tashi

colliemerles said:


> hahahaha i bathed one of mine, took me an hour to brush her, realfly away fur,,,,,,,,,,,,,,
> 
> i dont know how you do it, i would be knackered after bathing them all and then traveling,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,


thats the trouble it was a long day yesterday and on top of feeling really unwell it has hit me for six got home at about 1 this morning then by the time I sorted the pup out didnt get to bed til gone 2 and then he was up at about 5


----------



## colliemerles

tashi said:


> thats the trouble it was a long day yesterday and on top of feeling really unwell it has hit me for six got home at about 1 this morning then by the time I sorted the pup out didnt get to bed til gone 2 and then he was up at about 5


is it tomorrow your off again,?????? its a wonder you havent made yourself ill, have you eaten today,?????


----------



## tashi

colliemerles said:


> is it tomorrow your off again,?????? its a woner you havent made yourself ill, have you eaten today,?????


you are getting to sound like vixie now pmsl.

only local tomorrow Andover Monday and Tuesday and then up to York again Thursday/ Friday


----------



## colliemerles

tashi said:


> you are getting to sound like vixie now pmsl.
> 
> only local tomorrow Andover Monday and Tuesday and then up to York again Thursday/ Friday


well, you gotta look after yourself, i couldnt do it, all that traveling must tire you out, and not eating properly, no sleep,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,


----------



## tashi

colliemerles said:


> well, you gotta look after yourself, i couldnt do it, all that traveling must tire you out, and not eating properly, no sleep,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,


no ex!!!!!


----------



## colliemerles

tashi said:


> no ex!!!!!


 .......


----------



## Irina

Well, it's me


----------



## Vixie

lovely pics Irina


----------



## Dingle

mrsdusty said:


> This is me in the bath getting ready for my party.



Wow!

You even have your own website...


----------



## Guest

This is me ready for the party:


----------



## Dingle

I think you have too much make up in the second pic...


----------



## Irina

vixenelite said:


> lovely pics Irina


thank you


----------



## Guest

Just for you!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Vixie

garethpig said:


> Just for you!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


for who? lol


----------



## colliemerles

hahahahaha well shaven,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,


----------



## Guest

Got to keep yourself in good order L&LOL


----------



## Vixie

garethpig said:


> Got to keep yourself in good order L&LOL


I bet you are feeling like a pig in **** arent you


----------



## Guest

You silly thing i have just spat egg all over my monitor.

That was funny.

You are not crazy, 
Youare down right MAD


----------



## Vixie

garethpig said:


> You silly thing i have just spat egg all over my monitor.
> 
> That was funny.
> 
> You are not crazy,
> Youare down right MAD


, spitting its disgusting what a pig


----------



## Guest

I will never be able to get the better of you Vixe i will just have to face it i am going to have to grovel to you at all times.


----------



## Vixie

garethpig said:


> I will never be able to get the better of you Vixe i will just have to face it i am going to have to grovel to you at all times.


ha ha as long as its now hovel thats fine by me lol but its fun trying isnt it


----------



## Guest

Hey notice how all the girls are hanging around with me the pig (in the pic)


----------



## Vixie

garethpig said:


> Hey notice how all the girls are hanging around with me the pig (in the pic)


its us lot couldnt you recognise us?, you just have to watch we dont eat ya  lol


----------



## Guest

Oh ye the witches, thank you for spelling it out to me.

You meanies you wouldn'y eat me, Would you


----------



## Vixie

garethpig said:


> Oh ye the witches, thank you for spelling it out to me.
> 
> You meanies you wouldn'y eat me, Would you


you are lucky I'm veggie


----------



## Guest

Phew!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
But what about the rest of the coven.


----------



## Vixie

garethpig said:


> Phew!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> But what about the rest of the coven.


now them you will have to look out for they love a good spit roast lol


----------



## Guest

and this little piggy went WEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEE all the way home


----------



## Vixie

garethpig said:


> and this little piggy went WEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEE all the way home


pmsl just make sure its a brick one because the wolves are out today lol


----------



## Guest

Hey can anything stop a damn woman when they want something. its nag nag nag until it blows the door down..........


----------



## Vixie

garethpig said:


> Hey can anything stop a damn woman when they want something. its nag nag nag until it blows the door down..........


 I dont nag I negotiate until I get what I want


----------



## tashi

vixenelite said:


> I dont nag I negotiate until I get what I want


unlike me


----------



## Guest

Hey, negotiate is a female posh word for nag, i want, i will have.


----------



## tashi

garethpig said:


> Hey, negotiate is a female posh word for nag, i want, i will have.


ok then I will learn to 'negotiate'


----------



## Dingle

garethpig said:


> Hey, negotiate is a female posh word for nag, i want, i will have.


Agreed lol...


----------



## Guest

So does agreed mean in woman language ..........united


----------



## tashi

garethpig said:


> So does agreed mean in woman language ..........united


guess so


----------



## Guest

The pig is doomed the pig is doomed


----------



## tashi

he sure is


----------



## Vixie

tashi said:


> he sure is
> 
> View attachment 9344


pmsl shame I'm veggie, I know I'll have the apple


----------



## sophoscar

Here is me at last hehe


----------



## sophoscar

Dam it did not upload 

Sry can't edited the other


----------



## Guest

Here I am... with braces, they are now removed thank god! I'm 23 but I looked more like 12 with them dam things on! xx


----------



## Guest

bee112 said:


> Here is me.. as on my Avatar..
> 
> View attachment 6594
> 
> 
> Here is me & my OH..
> 
> View attachment 6595


 I have your dress too! River Island  good taste hehe x


----------



## bee112

louise5031 said:


> I have your dress too! River Island  good taste hehe x


ha ha yeh! cute little number isnt it lol


----------



## bee112

Thought I'd post some more recent pics..

He's me and the OH Marc at the Cheshire Charity Ball last night..


----------



## colliemerles

thats a really nice pic,,you both look lovely,


----------



## Cazmatch

I`ve finally found a piccy of me.


----------



## Guest

Hello you..........


----------



## Cazmatch

Do we know each other? seeing as we both live in Milford, LOL!


----------



## Guest

Bloody hell


----------



## MissG

This is me, as Chief Bridesmaid for my sisters wedding, March this year. I need an excuse to wear this dress again!










And a closer one....with my a pal of mine


----------



## Guest

Cannot blame him for smiling LOL you look great, you should get all your mates married off then you can wear that dress often LOL


----------



## Guest

Cazmatch said:


> I`ve finally found a piccy of me.


cheer up luv lol...it might not happen


----------



## Cazmatch

Eolabeo said:


> cheer up luv lol...it might not happen


Appy soul inni.


----------



## Guest

Cazmatch said:


> Appy soul inni.


hehehe.

its a nice pic non the less


----------



## Guest

me about 6 months ago


----------



## Vixie

nice pic,


----------



## Guest

thanks hun x


----------



## Chris1

This is definately the BEST picture of me, ever!


----------



## scosha37

Ok this is me & hubby..........thats all your getting...hehehehe


----------



## kareng

me all dressed up indian style for the other halfs cousins indian wedding!


----------



## bee112

wow i love your dress..


----------



## kareng

thanks! My other half is indian, and his mum gets sooo much pleasure with dressing me up for indian doos as she has 3 sons, and no daughters. I have a whole wardrobe filled with the indian outfits lol.


----------



## bee112

oh really? my OH is Jamaican/Indian but his family arnt into the indian culture at all, shame because I love it!


----------



## kareng

neh, they love it. Its strange though, because the majority of the younger ones of the family are marring white people, and loads of the kids in the family are half indian, half white.
Its pretty cool at the min because his wee bro is marrying an indian girl in november, so its dead exciting for all the family!
Been with him nearly 6 years, and engaged for 3years


----------



## bee112

aaww thats fab..


----------



## Guest

bee112 said:


> Thought I'd post some more recent pics..
> 
> He's me and the OH Marc at the Cheshire Charity Ball last night..
> View attachment 9767


Ah I found it! 

I can see the picture better now... and I still say that photo is gorgeous!

You two look great together ... and I am loving that dress!


----------



## miarob40

This is me.


----------



## Vixie

lovely picture, its nice when we can put a face to the posts


----------



## Methical

HA ! Figured out how to add pictures from other websites....Right. IM away !

1) Me at the begining of the journey...a few photoshop changes ill admit, cant find the original 

2) Me, younger, left to my own devices with a few Jamacians for company 

3) Once invited to a pirate party and given a sword + rum. Gaaarrgh 

4) Because i learnt how to back-flip all on my own and rarely get t o show it off 

5) Me now once i have to look respectable for work  + Daisy's behind.... We were hunting wascally wabbits


----------



## Guest

Great pics Methical


----------



## testmg80

Me  and my late Buffy


----------



## Guest

testmg80 said:


> Me  and my late Buffy


sweet....................


----------



## sylneo

Ok than, here we you go :mad2:
But please don't laugh

1.Me:yikes: and my little princess Caitlin on her 1st bday

2. Summer 2007 uggly me and my beautiful daughter

3. 2008 summer festival me grumpy old cow :crazy:

4. 2008 jan on the boat ugly me:yikes: and me handsome son 

5.From work at a new years party a bit wasted :blush2:

http://www.petforums.co.uk/attachment.php?attachmentid=10854&stc=1&d=1225167603 http://www.petforums.co.uk/attachment.php?attachmentid=10855&stc=1&d=1225167693 http://www.petforums.co.uk/attachment.php?attachmentid=10857&stc=1&d=1225167903 http://www.petforums.co.uk/attachment.php?attachmentid=10856&stc=1&d=1225167792 http://www.petforums.co.uk/attachment.php?attachmentid=10858&stc=1&d=1225168012


----------



## MrsNik

OK...here goes...I dont think i have any good ones so...well..yeah here is me!



















dont laugh at me lol. Hair isnt pink anymore though. I dyed over it when it faded and i couldnt get any more dye a couple of weeks ago. But the pink shall return!


----------



## JANICE199

HAHA This is my daughter Free-SPIRIT she was too shy to post it,so i'm doing it


----------



## Nina

Must be mad but what the hell. Picture of me with our previous GSD Zak.


----------



## JANICE199

Nina Cole said:


> Must be mad but what the hell. Picture of me with our previous GSD Zak.
> 
> View attachment 11240


pmsl nina...erm you letting your dog poo on my daughter?:lol::lol::lol:


----------



## Nina

Lol. At least he didnt have to take his kecks down


----------



## JANICE199

Nina Cole said:


> Lol. At least he didnt have to take his kecks down


pmsl.god that made me laugh


----------



## Nina

JANICE199 said:


> pmsl.god that made me laugh


We are going to get kicked off this forum for lowering the tone and setting a bad example


----------



## Guest

Nina Cole said:


> We are going to get kicked off this forum for lowering the tone and setting a bad example


lol Nina....she's been lowering the tone all her life.


----------



## JANICE199

Nina Cole said:


> We are going to get kicked off this forum for lowering the tone and setting a bad example


Well i put up a lovely picture of my daughter and what happens? you come along with ya dog and poop on her.:ciappa::ciappa:


----------



## ava

Chris1 said:


> This is definately the BEST picture of me, ever!


I love this picture, Chris.:smile5:


----------



## Nina

JANICE199 said:


> Well i put up a lovely picture of my daughter and what happens? you come along with ya dog and poop on her.:ciappa::ciappa:


As if :001_wub: It's my poor old Zak that did that - no manners just like his dad :thumbdown: God rest his soul.


----------



## Patterdale_lover

OH GOD WHY AM I DOING THIS 

Me and babybarn owl i look rough, no make up on!









Me with make up on...










Me...

















me 2 years ago with my new dog Bess  She was new then!:ciappa:


----------



## Guest

ahhh chloe u pretty little thing!!


----------



## Nina

Sooo cute :


----------



## Sweepsmamma

omg do i have to do this lol


----------



## Nina

Come on Janice, your turn


----------



## Guest

Nina Cole said:


> Come on Janice, your turn


Yes mummykins (JANICE)....get your pic up here.


----------



## JANICE199

pmsl.i did post a picture of myself ages ago.......HONEST


----------



## lymorelynn

Nice to put faces to names. 
Here's mine taken at my step-daughter's 40th and my son's 21st in March. And that's the two of them opening pressies


----------



## Patterdale_lover

thanks guys


----------



## maisy

This is me Shabana


----------



## Snipez

sheffield's friendlyist skinhead.... me


----------



## colliemerles

Wes said:


> sheffield's friendlyist skinhead.... me


im sure i have seen you before some where,?????? ..


----------



## Dingle

colliemerles said:


> im sure i have seen you before some where,?????? ..


Crimestoppers!


----------



## colliemerles

Dingle said:


> Crimestoppers!


ahhhh yesssssssss maybe,........:biggrin5:


----------



## Vixie

Dingle said:


> Crimestoppers!


pmsl .............


----------



## rottiesloveragdolls

*pmsl  you havent change a bit Magik opps i mean wes *


----------



## LittleMissSunshine

That's me!!


----------



## Snipez

who is this handsome stranger.....


----------



## tashi

Yes what is that dogs name ???????????


----------



## Snipez

tashi said:


> Yes what is that dogs name ???????????


very funny... the dog is called Magik of course. He's got very big now. And does not listen to a word I say.


----------



## tashi

Wes said:


> very funny... the dog is called Magik of course. He's got very big now. And does not listen to a word I say.


Know what they say they only follow their owner


----------



## Tula

Me!
vizslas 019.jpg


----------



## suzy93074

me at the back with my oh, kids and mum and dad









another one of me and the boyz


----------



## bee112

aww lovely pics.. was that a cruise you were on there Suzy?


----------



## suzy93074

bee112 said:


> aww lovely pics.. was that a cruise you were on there Suzy?


I wish!!!  no it was Turkey the hotel was right on the sea! lovely views


----------



## bee112

suzy93074 said:


> I wish!!!  no it was Turkey the hotel was right on the sea! lovely views


oooh lovely.. it looks very nice! Made me think about wanting to go somewhere hot now!


----------



## suzy93074

bee112 said:


> oooh lovely.. it looks very nice! Made me think about wanting to go somewhere hot now!


I know! I'd love to be somewhere nice and hot just chillin.....but not till next year now


----------



## Snipez

first of all I would like to thank all the ladies for the kind private messages asking for more pictures of me... well due to MASSIVE popular demand here are a few more pics of me..

me at work - Im the one in the black hood..









topless - requested by Carol, Vixie, Tashi, Mrs Dusty, Collimerles, bee112, Claire and Petforum Mark.


----------



## Vixie

PMSL what are you like, got to admire that optimism though


----------



## Snipez

Vixie said:


> PMSL what are you like, got to admire that optimism though


thats not all you admire!!!


----------



## Vixie

Wes said:


> thats not all you admire!!!


ah you know me so well :


----------



## bee112

ha ha ha


----------



## ToddyxxMillie

Hey just thort id send a pic of myself as everyone else has


----------



## Snipez

JANICE199 said:


> wow snipez you are hot stuff





lymorelynn said:


> Wow wes you get better looking everyday





Patterdale_lover said:


> WOW wes you are jaw droppingly handsome





maisy said:


> Snipez I would like to touch your buttock very much





Dingle said:


> your enough to turn me gay..





colliemerles said:


> oh how I still dream of you





Vixie said:


> one word wes - FIT!!!





rottiesloveragdolls said:


> *pmsl  you havent change a bit Magik opps i mean wes  Still so damn sexy!*





hannahbanana129 said:


> Gulp! Snipez you are one hot boy!





tashi said:


> You make me want a toy boy!





Tula said:


> very hot man snipez





suzy93074 said:


> Snipez our very own pin up





bee112 said:


> oh wes, you make me want to move to sheffield you sexy f*cker!


Just like to say thanks guys.. making me blush!!!


----------



## bee112

ha ha!!! How did you do that?!


----------



## Snipez

bee112 said:


> ha ha!!! How did you do that?!


i was just born lookin this way


----------



## Guest

*""""I like wearing women's clothing!* """"

Where is my fake fur bikini !?!?!?!


----------



## Snipez

Anele Jessica said:


> *""""I like wearing women's clothing!* """"
> 
> Where is my fake fur bikini !?!?!?!


where you been.... ? xx


----------



## Guest

Snipez said:


> where you been.... ? xx


Was bisy reviving mom - after you've been bunned she became an alcoholic, was involved in a few fights, been imprisoned for the last 6 months and generally behave like a rebelious teenager, dont know what to do with her!


----------



## Patterdale_lover

Snipez said:


> Just like to say thanks guys.. making me blush!!!


HEY I AM 14 THATS SICK

 :smilewinkgrin:


----------



## emilygrace




----------



## hilary bradshaw

must admit, not looking my best!!!!!


----------



## pinkbutterflys

Me and my Kiwi =]









Me posing last year!








Me at work! ( i dont usually do that i work in the offices!)








Me and my familam!

they are all quite old ecept the one of me n kiwi...ill post a better one later!


----------



## Guest

Snipez said:


> i was just born lookin this way


never mind you cant help the way you were born


----------



## Blue Paw Senior

Some say that I wasn't born - I was quarried!


----------



## Guest

hilary bradshaw said:


> must admit, not looking my best!!!!!


Brill!!:thumbsup:


----------



## Dingle

Some of you may have seen this before lol...


----------



## colliemerles

Dingle said:


> Some of you may have seen this before lol...


hmmmmmmm..............let me think...................... i am sure i have seen that picture before, cant quite put my finger on a name,...:....:lol::lol:


----------



## Dingle

...lmao...


----------



## SSS

Me


----------



## Guest

Snipez said:


> very funny... the dog is called Magik of course. He's got very big now. And does not listen to a word I say.


he is like everyone else then


----------



## Pitbullowner

SSS said:


> Me


wow can i come to cheshire


----------



## SSS

Pitbullowner said:


> wow can i come to cheshire


let me know if your coming up


----------



## jdoevans

Here is picture of myself...considering I am so young and only have little paws, I think I have done quite well posting on this forum! Meow...

Upload your pet photos to Pet Of The Week!


----------



## [email protected]

Hi, I have (hopefully) attached a photo of myself all made up, not how I usually look  and a photo of the normal me cuddling a fox cub after feeding him. He has been released now, back where he belongs.


----------



## Superpettoysrus.com

Hi,

Ok forst time trying this so here goes.

Theres a pic of me, a pic of my OH...hes the one with the ripped jeans on...a pic of my lil boy(bat)lol..and then my little girl.


----------



## colliemerles

great pics, your son and daughter look very cute,.......


----------



## Katie&Cody

Argghhh i tried but i cant attatch i will add a pic on my profile...check it out


----------



## twinclaire

this is me guys


----------



## Superpettoysrus.com

twinclaire said:


> this is me guys


Great pic...love the stars!!:cornut:


----------



## Superpettoysrus.com

firstforpets said:


> This is me....in australia, drinking a giant mocha lol


Blooming heck you look spit of my OH sister.....i was just thinking it and he walked past the comp and sed ...is that our Rachel...hehehe!!!

Great pic!!!


----------



## Ryan Bradley

Hi folks i see another new dog web site on K9friendsunited.com where you can put photos and a video on, nice site. One thing I noticed on it, it has started a petition to ban puppy farming, we should all sign it and stop this cruelty to dogs. Wouldn't it be nice to give all these unfortunate dogs a happy christmas and a new year away.


----------



## pinkbutterflys

oops wrong thread =]


----------



## Tigerneko

Little old me, funny looking thing


----------



## funkycub

Cool to see pics!


----------



## Guest

funkycub said:


> Cool to see pics!


Yes it is...so show yourself  :thumbup1:
Pic please


----------



## funkycub

Oh ok then....


----------



## Guest

funkycub said:


> Oh ok then....


:frown2: :hand: Try again.....is someone shy?  :yesnod:


----------



## funkycub

Nah!
I just posted it and took it off, you missed it!


----------



## Guest

funkycub said:


> Nah!
> I just posted it and took it off, you missed it!


Me thinks your fibbing....do it again. I'll pay close attention this time.


----------



## funkycub

Ok there you go




Edit...gone - times up!


----------



## Guest

funkycub said:


> Ok there you go
> 
> Edit...gone - times up!


:lol::lol::lol::lol:
Not fair....your'e as nutty as me....no, worse actually.


----------



## funkycub

FREE SPIRIT said:


> :lol::lol::lol::lol:
> Not fair....your'e as nutty as me....no, worse actually.


Hell yeah!

Maybe I will post a pic soon. Not really settled into this forum ye. You are the only one that talks to me!


----------



## bee112

he he... one of me and the girls on NYE... (me on the left XD)


----------



## Guest

funkycub said:


> Hell yeah!
> 
> Maybe I will post a pic soon. Not really settled into this forum ye. You are the only one that talks to me!


Not settled in?....could have fooled me. 
Your'e one of the funniest people on here.   
Clearly im funnier. :thumbup1:


----------



## bee112

funkycub said:


> Hell yeah!
> 
> Maybe I will post a pic soon. Not really settled into this forum ye. You are the only one that talks to me!


dont be shy!


----------



## funkycub

Flatterer!

Here you go!


----------



## Guest

funkycub said:


> Flatterer!
> 
> Here you go!


There's no good giving it the vocals again....besides i once heard flattery can get you everywhere


----------



## funkycub

Ok - as it's you but it ain't staying on so don't quote it


----------



## pugsley Adams

Here I am , lol! 
lhttp://i299.photobucket.com/albums/mm287/purple_gargoyle/54c20239-2.gif

How do you add a thumb nail picture?:scared:


----------



## Guest

funkycub said:


> Ok - as it's you but it ain't staying on so don't quote it


Is that really you?
If it is, your'e a good looking chap :yesnod: :yesnod: :yesnod:


----------



## Guest

pugsley Adams said:


> Here I am , lol!
> http://i299.photobucket.com/albums/mm287/purple_gargoyle/609e49bf-1.jpg


Hiya, you.....you found us then...lol


----------



## funkycub

FREE SPIRIT said:


> Is that really you?
> If it is, your'e a good looking chap :yesnod: :yesnod: :yesnod:


Oh here we go with that ten a penny flattery again!!


----------



## funkycub

Hi Puglsey - nice to see you!!


----------



## Guest

funkycub said:


> Oh here we go with that ten a penny flattery again!!


YEP...But true....is that really you?  
You pin-up you  :thumbup:


----------



## funkycub

FREE SPIRIT said:


> YEP...But true....is that really you?
> You pin-up you  :thumbup:


Shut it

..yes it is me.


----------



## Guest

funkycub said:


> Shut it
> 
> ..yes it is me.


I happen to like it....seriously....ooh you stunner you.


----------



## funkycub

FREE SPIRIT said:


> I happen to like it....seriously....ooh you stunner you.


that's nice but you can't turn me! I'm still gay!!


----------



## pugsley Adams

http://i299.photobucket.com/albums/mm287/purple_gargoyle/54c20239-2.gif

Thank you so much for your help lol!


----------



## Guest

funkycub said:


> that's nice but you can't turn me! I'm still gay!!


DAMN....Was worth a try though.


----------



## Guest

pugsley Adams said:


> http://i299.photobucket.com/albums/mm287/purple_gargoyle/54c20239-2.gif
> 
> Thank you so much for your help lol!


Your'e welcome....nice pic....got any more?


----------



## funkycub

FREE SPIRIT said:


> DAMN....Was worth a try though.


Ha ha!!

Well you have seen me now so there you go!


----------



## Guest

funkycub said:


> Ha ha!!
> 
> Well you have seen me now so there you go!


Loving the pic....which cat is that by the way?


----------



## funkycub

FREE SPIRIT said:


> Loving the pic....which cat is that by the way?


Not complicated, look at my signature!


----------



## Guest

funkycub said:


> Not complicated, look at my signature!


lol...i meant the name 

Got to nip off for a bit...on phone at present...but i'll be back.


----------



## funkycub

FREE SPIRIT said:


> lol...i meant the name
> 
> Got to nip off for a bit...on phone at present...but i'll be back.


I'm off to bed now night xx!


----------



## Guest

funkycub said:


> I'm off to bed now night xx!


Oh...  .....nite, nite....look forward to speaking to you tomorrow. 
You know you'll miss me   
xxxx


----------



## Tillski

Me and the cat i had to leave back at home  His name's Toby and he's an old man now - still have to go back and visit him with treats though!

Other is a posey one of me before a night out; it's quite unusual of me to post pics of just me as i'm far too critical!

Anyway, this is me. Hello!


----------



## sarah1984

This is me if you really want to see hehe


----------



## PoisonGirl

Here's a pic of me and my old dog Roxy. (the one i had to give up cos she ruined my dads room when I moved back home ) Was taken nearly 3 years ago I think...


----------



## pugsley Adams

http://www.petforums.co.uk/attachment.php?attachmentid=14505&stc=1&d=1231560504

Tracey,lol!:yikes:


----------



## Guest

pugsley Adams said:


> http://www.petforums.co.uk/attachment.php?attachmentid=14505&stc=1&d=1231560504
> 
> Tracey,lol!:yikes:


Lovely pic...very pretty and im liking your couch in the background.


----------



## pugsley Adams

FREE SPIRIT said:


> Lovely pic...very pretty and im liking your couch in the background.


now where is yours since i showed u mine


----------



## Guest

pugsley Adams said:


> now where is yours since i showed u mine


There is already a pic of me on this thread, although it's about 9 years old...lol. There's also a pic in my profile but that's about 5 years old. Basically i have no recent pics. :001_tt2::001_tt2::001_tt2: 
Ooh, how convenient..lol.


----------



## pugsley Adams

FREE SPIRIT said:


> There is already a pic of me on this thread, although it's about 9 years old...lol. There's also a pic in my profile but that's about 5 years old. Basically i have no recent pics. :001_tt2::001_tt2::001_tt2:
> Ooh, how convenient..lol.


cheater, cheater and then Cheater, bad girl! not far!:nono::nono::tongue_smilie:


----------



## Guest

pugsley Adams said:


> cheater, cheater and then Cheater, bad girl! not far!:nono::nono::tongue_smilie:


Thank you for the compliments :lol::lol::lol:


----------



## pugsley Adams

FREE SPIRIT said:


> Thank you for the compliments :lol::lol::lol:


http://www.petforums.co.uk/attachment.php?attachmentid=14506&stc=1&d=1231564358

:cryin::cryin:


----------



## Guest

pugsley Adams said:


> http://www.petforums.co.uk/attachment.php?attachmentid=14506&stc=1&d=1231564358
> 
> :cryin::cryin:


lol...see, you managed to get a pic of me and my big smile


----------



## pugsley Adams

FREE SPIRIT said:


> lol...see, you managed to get a pic of me and my big smile


there we go, heheheheh!:devil::devil::001_tt2:
http://www.petforums.co.uk/attachment.php?attachmentid=14510&stc=1&d=1231565910


----------



## Guest

pugsley Adams said:


> there we go, heheheheh!:devil::devil::001_tt2:
> http://www.petforums.co.uk/attachment.php?attachmentid=14510&stc=1&d=1231565910


:lol::lol::lol: WOW...he/she's a looker


----------



## pugsley Adams

FREE SPIRIT said:


> :lol::lol::lol: WOW...he/she's a looker


actually, it is a male Japanessssss dude! he needs a bra and I don't unless its stuffed,lol!:cryin:


----------



## katrina

this is me with my husband john


----------



## Vixie

lovely picture


----------



## pugsley Adams

katrina said:


> this is me with my husband john


Very good looking couple!


----------



## foxxy cleopatra

not sure what this is for. lol


----------



## hilary bradshaw

you look like Bekky from coronaton street


----------



## foxxy cleopatra

oh dear! i hope i dont? is that the blonde tramp one? apparently i look like edith bowman..and reese witherspoon..ive had mary-kate oslen too lol. hmmmm i dont really want to look like anyone


----------



## katrina

pugsley Adams said:


> Very good looking couple!


thanks how sweet


----------



## austringer1302

Here I am with Fanny McFee,our 3 1/2 yr old Female Harris Hawk


----------



## hutch6

austriger1302 said:


> Here I am with Fanny McFee,our 3 1/2 yr old Female Harris Hawk


Stunning bird.

I have always had a huge admiration for birds of prey since seeing my first Kestrel as a very small child whilst taking a family holiday. I became obsessed with them.

I'd love to train one at some point in my life but I don't think I'll have the time until I don't have to work.

Is it used for sport or for pleasure?


----------



## pinkbutterflys

tis me ( might have already posted canny remember!!)


----------



## MADCAT

This is me in my wedding dress xxx


----------



## little_miss_kitty

deleted.............


----------



## kareng

top one is after my work xmas doo, bottom one is me having a laugh one night, doing a MAJOR cheeser!!!!


----------



## KarenHSmith

Nice pics everyone  

I'll post one of me in a minute.... you all need to be prepared :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## gillie

Ok I'm a late entry.


----------



## Guest

............................


----------



## Guest

nice pics


----------



## pugsley Adams

claire said:


> ............................


:thumbup1:



gillie said:


> Ok I'm a late entry.


:thumbup1:

both very nice! :thumbup1::thumbup1:


----------



## pugsley Adams

kareng said:


> View attachment 14962
> 
> 
> View attachment 14963
> 
> 
> top one is after my work xmas doo, bottom one is me having a laugh one night, doing a MAJOR cheeser!!!!


You are just stunning and I am sure have been asked out on many of dates! very pretty!


----------



## Guest

KarenHSmith said:


> Nice pics everyone
> 
> I'll post one of me in a minute.... you all need to be prepared :lol: :lol: :lol:


Hey, you...where's ya pic?


----------



## pugsley Adams

MADCAT said:


> This is me in my wedding dress xxx


just a knock out! very beautiful dress by the way! good choice. so many good looking women here!


----------



## kareng

pugsley Adams said:


> You are just stunning and I am sure have been asked out on many of dates! very pretty!


ahhh... thank you


----------



## funkycub

lovely pics


----------



## Kathryn1

WEll as im new on here thought i would put my pic up here so makes me more real. lol x


----------



## Kathryn1

here is me


----------



## Vixie

hello, nice pic


----------



## pugsley Adams




----------



## Guest

pugsley Adams said:


>


You've already posted your pic and the same one.


----------



## joote

bit drunk there...


----------



## KarenHSmith

joote said:


> bit drunk there...


Aw nice pic... :cornut:


----------



## KatieToz

Me after Breakfast. stuffed.



Just plain me


----------



## funkycub

cool pics!


----------



## pugsley Adams

KatieToz said:


> Me after Breakfast. stuffed.
> 
> 
> 
> Just plain me





joote said:


> bit drunk there...


Great pic's and might I add very pretty!:thumbup:


----------



## pugsley Adams

:Yawn::devil:


----------



## funkycub

....................


----------



## pugsley Adams

funkycub said:


> Lovely pics Pugsley!


Why thank you very much! hugs! just getting a wee bit old for show your pic's hehheheh!


----------



## funkycub

..............................


----------



## pugsley Adams

funkycub said:


> Don't be soft!


ah, your a kind soul!


----------



## *Princess*




----------



## Tigerneko

New hair, it's stripey!!!!



















The picture does it no justice, it's really bright red!

& excuse the strange expressions, i've been on the beer all night 

got a lot of comments on it in the pub though, like "wow how did they do that "

i love it ^_^


----------



## Guest

Portia Elizabeth said:


> New hair, it's stripey!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The picture does it no justice, it's really bright red!
> 
> & excuse the strange expressions, i've been on the beer all night
> 
> got a lot of comments on it in the pub though, like "wow how did they do that "
> 
> i love it ^_^


That's pretty cool and a very pretty young lady to go with it.


----------



## Tigerneko

FREE SPIRIT said:


> That's pretty cool and a very pretty young lady to go with it.


Thanks  i'm well proud of it! Shame my boss isn't though :lol:


----------



## ava

Portia Elizabeth said:


> New hair, it's stripey!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The picture does it no justice, it's really bright red!
> 
> & excuse the strange expressions, i've been on the beer all night
> 
> got a lot of comments on it in the pub though, like "wow how did they do that "
> 
> i love it ^_^


That's amazing Portia, i love it! I have to show to my DH. He is hair stylist.
_______________________________
Know the solution to the crisis? Give your advice to the Crisis Competition.


----------



## chelleb2

this is me and the other half


----------



## Tigerneko

chelleb2 said:


> this is me and the other half
> 
> View attachment 16800


wit woo! Where'd you pick that one up? 

Thanks for the hair comment people, i've had loads of people stopping me and asking about it :lol: it's great, definately gonna keep this one for a while lol :lol:


----------



## Browser

Heres me at Euro Disney slightly merry!







[/URL][/IMG]

heres me on a pool table just befor christmas







[/URL][/IMG]


----------



## Guest

Browser said:


> Heres me at Euro Disney slightly merry!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/URL][/IMG]
> 
> heres me on a pool table just befor christmas
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/URL][/IMG]


In the box where you post your reply, look above in that grey area. There's a paperclip thingy next to that smiley face. Click on the paperclip and browse your computer to find pic you want. Then click upload. Then click paperclip again and it should appear in the reply box. When people click on it, it will come up larger. If you want a big pic to appear then you need to upload pic to a website like Photobucket and get the IMG or URL code/address and copy and paste that in the reply box. Hope this helps.


----------



## Browser

i tried a link but ill do the upload now! thanks


----------



## Browser




----------



## KatieToz

Browser said:


> View attachment 16839
> 
> 
> View attachment 16840


wit woooo

lol at the pose on the pool table:thumbup1:


----------



## Browser

Twit Twooooooo to you to KatieToz! lol! :crazy:


----------



## jordyminx

This is my Levi and Lily is my bull-mastiff. Hubby & rescue staffy I recently rehomed but cant upload mine... will try later when more patient!!


----------



## jordyminx

rescue Lily & hubby


----------



## u-look-like-a-hamster

Heres me !! !

in all my glory lol ^_^ 
xx


----------



## LittleMissSunshine

u-look-like-a-hamster said:


> Heres me !! !
> 
> in all my glory lol ^_^
> xx


You have beautiful eyes!!! xx


----------



## u-look-like-a-hamster

LittleMissSunshine said:


> You have beautiful eyes!!! xx


aww thanks  
xx


----------



## funkycub

Cool pics, nice to see ya to see ya nice.....


----------



## Ducky

first pic is me at halloween as Mrs Lovett 
second is at me as Belle from Beauty and the Beast at my 21st hehe
third is in the Dominican Republic..taaaan


i like dressing up


----------



## funkycub

Did the fancy dress shop run out of costumes.....

We want to go as Beauty and the Beast.

No we can offer you Beauty and Robin.

If you come back next week we might be able to sort ya batman and the beast!

Cool pics tho!:thumbup:


----------



## Ducky

hehe my then boyfriend was dressed as the beast  and yes i had to force him into it hahaha


----------



## KarenHSmith

Great pictures everyone - Would all be preparred to see one of me


----------



## Guest

KarenHSmith said:


> Great pictures everyone - Would all be preparred to see one of me


Ive been waiting ages woman...NOW POST ONE....lol


----------



## KarenHSmith

okey


----------



## Guest

KarenHSmith said:


> okey


wow...you are a very pretty lady and not the oompa loompa i imagined...lol   :lol::lol: xxxx


----------



## KarenHSmith

:lol: :lol:


----------



## Guest

Lovely pics


----------



## Guest

nic b said:


> Lovely pics


Your turn Nic


----------



## KarenHSmith

Aw yeah please


----------



## Guest

FREE SPIRIT said:


> Your turn Nic


I'm already on here, somewhere


----------



## Guest

nic b said:


> I'm already on here, somewhere


lol, yeah right, SOMEWHERE...that's abit vague................CONVENIENTLY...lol.


----------



## Guest

FREE SPIRIT said:


> lol, yeah right, SOMEWHERE...that's abit vague................CONVENIENTLY...lol.


It is there somewhere, honest.


----------



## Guest

nic b said:


> It is there somewhere, honest.


lol...directions to the thread would be cool  :thumbup:
Or will i need a sat-nav to get to it?...lol


----------



## Guest

It should be in this thread somewhere, was posted months ago, no idea where.
I'm off to bed now have fun searching lol nite xx


----------



## Guest

nic b said:


> It should be in this thread somewhere, was posted months ago, no idea where.
> I'm off to bed now have fun searching lol nite xx


lol...nite nite...xxxx  
that's alot of searching ive got to do.


----------



## u-look-like-a-hamster

FREE SPIRIT said:


> lol...nite nite...xxxx
> that's alot of searching ive got to do.


only a 114 pages to go Ony lol ^_^ 
xx


----------



## Guest

u-look-like-a-hamster said:


> only a 114 pages to go Ony lol ^_^
> xx


lol...that would take forever.


----------



## carliz

well here s me after reading up to page 86 from 116? ,yes im going backwards dor achange







lol its a bit big i mean picture


----------



## carliz

Kay2008 said:


> Personally these 2 are my favourite and best pictures of me...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lol


best pics so far


----------



## poodlemad

heres me


----------



## LittleMissSunshine

FREE SPIRIT said:


> wow...you are a very pretty lady and not the oompa loompa i imagined...lol   :lol::lol: xxxx


I love you ony.... such a way with words!!! xxx:devil:


----------



## vickie1985

i cant be left out....heres me waiting to go to an xmas party!:thumbup1:

EDIT: It clearly thinks im too ugly for the forum! lol sorry!

2nd try....







[/URL][/IMG]

2nd Edit: Im still too ugly!

3rd try.....
i give in, have a big pic of me!


----------



## Guest

well this is me its nice to put a face to a name ay..x


----------



## sillymaja

Well, it IS red nose day lol

Get your red nose at: www.digitalrednose.com


----------



## Guest

LittleMissSunshine said:


> I love you ony.... such a way with words!!! xxx:devil:


lol...hey, you know me.   xxxx


----------



## funkycub

FREE SPIRIT said:


> lol...hey, you know me.   xxxx


Do i?!!


----------



## Guest

funkycub said:


> little ole me!!


What a handsome young man you are too...xxxx


----------



## funkycub

FREE SPIRIT said:


> What a handsome young man you are too...xxxx


sarky bitch!


----------



## Guest

funkycub said:


> sarky bitch!


lol...i was being serious for a change actually, so ner.


----------



## funkycub

FREE SPIRIT said:


> lol...i was being serious for a change actually, so ner.


You! Yeeeeeeeeeeeeeah right!!! Actually i was serious about you yesterday but you ignored that!


----------



## Guest

funkycub said:


> You! Yeeeeeeeeeeeeeah right!!! Actually i was serious about you yesterday but you ignored that!


What thread was that on then? 
I would never ignore you.


----------



## funkycub

The hero one...now if we keep chatting my pic will be buried pages back which is good!!


----------



## Guest

funkycub said:


> The hero one...now if we keep chatting my pic will be buried pages back which is good!!


lol, i'll make this my last comment on this thread then...cant have your pic buried...im off to look for the other thread now.


----------



## tashi

Too late funkycub I have clocked it as well and Ony is right you are good looking!!!!!!


----------



## funkycub

tashi said:


> Too late funkycub *I have clocked it *as well and Ony is right you are good looking!!!!!!


Damn you woman!!


----------



## Guest

tashi said:


> Too late funkycub I have clocked it as well and Ony is right you are good looking!!!!!!


I did try telling him Tashi but he's not too good at accepting compliments...lol.
Think i'll put in a request for a poster. :thumbup:


----------



## tashi

funkycub said:


> Damn you woman!!


what I done


----------



## tashi

FREE SPIRIT said:


> I did try telling him Tashi but he's not too good at accepting compliments...lol.
> Think i'll put in a request for a poster. :thumbup:


Hmmm good idea could put him on our flyers get loads more members then !!!!


----------



## Guest

tashi said:


> Hmmm good idea could put him on our flyers get loads more members then !!!!


lol...love it...let's make him blush.  :thumbup:


----------



## funkycub

tashi said:


> Hmmm good idea could put him on our flyers get loads more members then !!!!


Are there any moderators about!!!!!...I'd like to report erm...well...erm...a moderator!


----------



## tashi

funkycub said:


> Are there any moderators about!!!!!...I'd like to report erm...well...erm...a moderator!


Consider me reported lol xxxxxxxxx


----------



## funkycub

tashi said:


> Consider me reported lol xxxxxxxxx


 nooooooooooooooo!! I couldn't report you!! But I do need to have a chat with you about that free spirit woman.......


----------



## Guest

funkycub said:


> nooooooooooooooo!! I couldn't report you!! But I do need to have a chat with you about that free spirit woman.......


You mean that crazy woman who keeps stalking you?....yep id report her if i were you.


----------



## funkycub

FREE SPIRIT said:


> You mean that crazy woman who keeps stalking you?....yep id report her if i were you.


I did but Tashi seemed to like it! Anyway let's not hijack anymore! It's all about my picture!


----------



## tashi

funkycub said:


> I did but Tashi seemed to like it! Anyway let's not hijack anymore! It's all about my picture!


And what a stunning one it is


----------



## turkeylad

me on the beach with bocek


----------



## Agility Springer

Tis me  lol just getting the hang of uploading


----------



## vickie1985

Agility Springer said:


> Tis me  lol just getting the hang of uploading


hmy: I *LOVE* your hiar!


----------



## LittleMissSunshine

me too!!!!! mine is too short still!!!


----------



## LittleMissSunshine

that's me....sorry, no makeup on.......


----------



## Agility Springer

vickie1985 said:


> hmy: I *LOVE* your hiar!


Aww thanks  it can be a bit unruly at times lol x


----------



## Agility Springer

LittleMissSunshine said:


> that's me....sorry, no makeup on.......


you look lovely! besides who needs make up when you have the love of those pair?


----------



## Shazach

LittleMissSunshine said:


> that's me....sorry, no makeup on.......


What no eyeliner?????:frown2::frown2::frown2:


----------



## Sasha'smum

Don't know if this will work!


----------



## Tigerneko

Sasha'smum said:


> Don't know if this will work!


You look like my Piercer!!!

love your hair


----------



## Sasha'smum

Portia Elizabeth said:


> You look like my Piercer!!!
> 
> love your hair


 Thank you

 your piercer!

Xxxx


----------



## hutch6

Sasha'smum said:


> Don't know if this will work!


I like your eyes 

Warm, honest and a little twinkle. Nice.


----------



## LabWorld

Monty and I at his favourite beach


----------



## Just_meeeeee

Me Being A Poser.

Blonde Last Year, Brunette This Year  xx


----------



## Guest

Just_meeeeee said:


> Me Being A Poser.
> 
> Blonde Last Year, Brunette This Year  xx


Very pretty young lady.


----------



## Just_meeeeee

Oh Why Thanks Very Much 

xx


----------



## CharleyRogan

This is me after I had just been the hairdressers to correct my stupidity of me mixing with hair bleach! lol










Char
xxx


----------



## cherrie_b

I am on the left!!  I hate the camera!


----------



## Guest

Ok here goes. There are NO decent photos of me in existence. I have much shorter hair now and am a bit thinner


----------



## Indie

Hello good to put faces to the names


----------



## Guest

Indie said:


> Hello good to put faces to the names


Are you on here ??


----------



## Sasha'smum

hutch6 said:


> I like your eyes
> 
> Warm, honest and a little twinkle. Nice.


Thank you  Thats very nice of you x


----------



## Acacia86

Here goes!! Both pictures were taken on a night out so i am looking worse for wear!! I hate pictures being taken of me as you might have guessed i do not smile for them either!
The second one was our ''pouting like posh one'' i will leave it to the experts! I look pained!! lol!
x


----------



## lipglossjunkie

I dont know if mypic attached itself


----------



## Guest

lipglossjunkie said:


> I dont know if mypic attached itself
> View attachment 18999


Hey Newbie


----------



## Vixxen

this is me...


----------



## Marcia

Vixxen said:


> this is me...


I love your glasses


----------



## Sassysas

This is me and my ickle sis. (Before my tragic bleaching accident,lol)


----------



## sandymaynard

Hi everyone
i would post but you areall so pretty and thin! I am fat! I would break the computer i am that bad!


----------



## vickie1985

sandymaynard said:


> Hi everyone
> i would post but you areall so pretty and thin! I am fat! I would break the computer i am that bad!


dont be silly, if we all looked the same and was built the same the world would be a pretty boring place, i have a huge nose, but i would still post. 
Were not here to judge each other, its just lovely to put a face to a name


----------



## Guest

This is what I look like in the morning.


----------



## Guest

Pleccy said:


> This is what I look like in the morning.


lol...love it...join the club.


----------



## Marcia

Pleccy said:


> This is what I look like in the morning.


lmao!
Still way prettier than me when i first wake up in the morning


----------



## sandymaynard

Okay i have done a up to date photo! I said to you that i am fat! if your computers crack and brake dont blame me


----------



## vickie1985

my comp is still in 1 peice 

although i want a new one....hummm must arrange that somehow! lol

lovely to put a face to a name


----------



## Guest

sandymaynard said:


> Okay i have done a up to date photo! I said to you that i am fat! if your computers crack and brake dont blame me


theres nothing wrong with you..people liked you before they saw a picture there not going to stop now..we cant all look the same your lovely xx


----------



## vickie1985

fingers crossed my attatchment works coz i aint got a clue what im doing!

EDIT: Oh yea!! i did it, i did it!! WOOP!


----------



## sandymaynard

Well thankyou for your kind words! I must admit is it nice to put faces to names!


----------



## Trevs_mum

Really nice to put some faces to names!!

So dont laugh:biggrin:....but this is me, just before we went to Edinburgh!! xxx


----------



## Guest

Trevs_mum said:


> Really nice to put some faces to names!!
> 
> So dont laugh:biggrin:....but this is me, just before we went to Edinburgh!! xxx


ooh your very pretty x 
love your hair x


----------



## candykisses18

im new to forums so this is me with my boyfriend


----------



## Acacia86

candykisses18 said:


> im new to forums so this is me with my boyfriend


Wow!! Look at both of your eyes?!?! Great picture. Welcome the forum x


----------



## Acacia86

Trevs_mum said:


> Really nice to put some faces to names!!
> 
> So dont laugh:biggrin:....but this is me, just before we went to Edinburgh!! xxx


Don't laugh??????? Why on earth would we you are stunning!! xx


----------



## hutch6

I really hope I get the right ones or I'll be banned


----------



## Guest

hutch6 said:


> I really hope I get the right ones or I'll be banned


haha great pictures would hate to think what the wrong ones would have been xx


----------



## hutch6

OH the first one ws a BBQ and involved lots of spirit of the party kind and led to some flesh exposure.

Some of me with the dogs tonight.


----------



## Tigerneko

everyone is so beautiful... I really can't compete 










...being a total idiot (as usual) at Chester Zoo LOL


----------



## Guest

Portia Elizabeth said:


> everyone is so beautiful... I really can't compete
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ...being a total idiot (as usual) at Chester Zoo LOL


That is a great picture your sp pretty, love you hair xx


----------



## Acacia86

hutch6 said:


> I really hope I get the right ones or I'll be banned


Great pics  x


----------



## hutch6

Portia Elizabeth said:


> everyone is so beautiful... I really can't compete
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ...being a total idiot (as usual) at Chester Zoo LOL


Real name: Michelle?


----------



## Tigerneko

DevilDogz said:


> That is a great picture your sp pretty, love you hair xx


Thankyou  it's all faded now, its a bit orange lol! it took her like 3 hours to do the stripes, they go all the way through my hair - I love it! Been stopped in the street about it and at work and everything lol, i dont think i'll ever change it now hehe



hutch6 said:


> Real name: Michelle?


LOL oh dear :laugh:


----------



## thelioncub

Ah go on then.. me in Egypt..


----------



## Guest

thelioncub said:


> Ah go on then.. me in Egypt..


ahh very pretty.!!..xx


----------



## Fremlin

Hi everyone, new to the forum myself. Here's a pic of me being silly as usual.


----------



## vickie1985

Fremlin said:


> Hi everyone, new to the forum myself. Here's a pic of me being silly as usual.


lol welcome! looks like you was having fun at that beach


----------



## Vixie

Fremlin said:


> Hi everyone, new to the forum myself. Here's a pic of me being silly as usual.


hi there and welcome to the forum, great pic, looks like you're having fun


----------



## Elspeth

Me after a jug of sangria in Spain!


----------



## LadyRedLainey

This is me and Jinxy


----------



## Patterdale_lover

check out the ugliness aint it wonderful :thumbup:


----------



## KatieToz

thought id post a few pics since i havent in ages
just me looking like a mong









before town 









Tattoo i got last month ..what you think?


----------



## foxxy cleopatra

Fremlin said:


> Hi everyone, new to the forum myself. Here's a pic of me being silly as usual.


how can you jump that high?


----------



## foxxy cleopatra

i think i already put my picture on here ......
but i found this...and thought it was HILARIOUS!!! ahahahaaaaaaaaaa i am a christmas elf. clearly 








and as i have been told many time, i have a better face than i do a body LOL...i shall post a face one!! hahaa


----------



## Guest

foxxy cleopatra said:


> i think i already put my picture on here ......
> but i found this...and thought it was HILARIOUS!!! ahahahaaaaaaaaaa i am a christmas elf. clearly
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and as i have been told many time, i have a better face than i do a body LOL...i shall post a face one!! hahaa


aww your a very pretty girl


----------



## Kinjilabs

Hope this works lol.


----------



## Vixie

Lovely picture of you  and you have a lovely dog as well


----------



## Guest

Ok here's me, posing and showing off my new hair do, which I don't like and want something else doing to it :mad2: lol...


















Me on a night out with a feather boa...









and me and my OH


----------



## Guest

RoseForTheDead said:


> Ok here's me, posing and showing off my new hair do, which I don't like and want something else doing to it :mad2: lol...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Me on a night out with a feather boa...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and me and my OH


You are a very pretty young lady Trace....xxxx


----------



## Guest

FREE SPIRIT said:


> You are a very pretty young lady Trace....xxxx


Thanks hun  xxx


----------



## Olmossoft

I cant remember how to get a pic up have tried twice using attach.


----------



## E-RPM SOFT

How do i make my pic's smaller like urs?


----------



## Chayley

A couple of me and the fella.. :w00t: hahaha.


----------



## Agility Springer

one of me looking ordinary lool


----------



## Guest

Chayley said:


> A couple of me and the fella.. :w00t: hahaha.





Agility Springer said:


> one of me looking ordinary lool


BOTH very pretty girls  xx


----------



## Agility Springer

awwww thanks so much  x


----------



## CharleyRogan

Me and my new hair... which I'm not happy with as my fringe was very poorly done!

Char
xxx


----------



## Guest

I hate photos! but heres a few of me!

me and dad before he gave me away...(i'm a real daddys girl  )








me not in white but still posing!


----------



## Ms. Diggy415

Me at present day with one of my snakes.


----------



## RockRomantic

Okay i'll put a couple of me on...not a pretty sight!!!


----------



## petjeffery

ok here i am with our baby megan


----------



## Marcia

here's me and my bf (chris the gerbil guy on here)...........


----------



## foxxy cleopatra

no way are you going out with someone on the forum thats so cool! at first i thought that you met on here...but then i thought it through.  loveeeelyyy

ooo and savahl, i love your bouquet  blue flowers??  its lush


----------



## foxxy cleopatra

ooo and also, A-springer you are beauuutiful


----------



## Agility Springer

foxxy cleopatra said:


> ooo and also, A-springer you are beauuutiful


Awww thank you so much  as are you x x argh buying a new home for my hammy tomorrow  what do you have for yours?

xxx


----------



## sequeena

Here I am


----------



## *Liil-roo*

_*This is meeeeeeeeee 


















*_


----------



## Marcia

foxxy cleopatra said:


> no way are you going out with someone on the forum thats so cool! at first i thought that you met on here...but then i thought it through.  loveeeelyyy
> 
> ooo and savahl, i love your bouquet  blue flowers??  its lush


Nah, we've been together for nearly 5 1/2 years now


----------



## piggybaker

This is me and my daughter Mims


----------



## Nicky09

Me looking awful. I don't have many pics on this computer


----------



## vickie1985

im bored and felt the need to make myself seen.....(look with just 1 eye, its not as painfull  )


----------



## kaismums

heres a pic of us in blackpool last year

debbie boss(the british bulldog teddy) michelle


----------



## alphadog

This is me powerkiting last summer.... Selma is trying to 'round up' the kite!! 








(I know you can't really see me, that was done to protect your delicate eyes )


----------



## foxxy cleopatra

my bf does kiting....beamer 2 or something :S he flew the other day!!! actually came off the ground for a fair distance...lol very fun/scary  ruined his trousers hahaaaa


----------



## ninja

hmmmm ,
wont post a pic of myself cos im sure you all value your pc's ,
nice to put faces to names though , xx


----------



## Guest

kira99 said:


> hmmmm ,
> wont post a pic of myself cos im sure you all value your pc's ,
> nice to put faces to names though , xx


come on we all have to  i did


----------



## Dylan & Daisy

DevilDogz said:


> come on we all have to  i did


Do we??  LOL


----------



## Guest

AngelXoXo said:


> Do we??  LOL


Yes come on i want to see you too if i have to do it witch i did SO do all yous :ciappa:


----------



## ninja

DevilDogz said:


> come on we all have to  i did


dont think pf is quite ready for my pic yet , xx


----------



## EmzieAngel

This is me 
















Excuse the size and my face lol but now you know what I look like


----------



## poshmog

This is one of me ,playing lets drive a boat !!


----------



## bexy1989

this is me last summer in greece =) im not brunette anymore though but all the more recent pics of me are HORRID!


----------



## Guest

This me with one of my aquatic friends, the ugliest mug ever to walk the earth...

I could do with a haircut.


----------



## hutch6

Pleccy said:


> This me with one of my aquatic friends, the ugliest mug ever to walk the earth...
> 
> I could do with a haircut.


Nice Bow. Looks like a good over wintered specimen.

Which water is that and what fluff type did it succumb to?


----------



## Guest

hutch6 said:


> Nice Bow. Looks like a good over wintered specimen.
> 
> Which water is that and what fluff type did it succumb to?


It's a lake known as Farletonview fishery which is only 2 miles down the road from me so it's where I spend most of my time fishing, aside from the likes of Ghyll head, High Newton, Kentmere and the rivers and hill tarns further north.

The fly used was a CP buzzer.


----------



## Katie&Cody

Kay2008 said:


> Here is the real me, without my funky eyes n mouth! lol
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ahh your so preety!!
> 
> I rarely smile in pictures ... saying that, I rarely smile in life either hahaha





Natik said:


> Sorry for bombing this thread with my pictures


Natik your are absolutley goregeous!!! Fantastic piccys!! x



louise5031 said:


> Here I am... with braces, they are now removed thank god! I'm 23 but I looked more like 12 with them dam things on! xx


Ah you stunner you!! xx



MissG said:


> This is me, as Chief Bridesmaid for my sisters wedding, March this year. I need an excuse to wear this dress again!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And a closer one....with my a pal of mine





Patterdale_lover said:


> OH GOD WHY AM I DOING THIS
> 
> Me and babybarn owl i look rough, no make up on!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Me with make up on...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Me...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> me 2 years ago with my new dog Bess  She was new then!:ciappa:


Ahh Chloe, nice to put a face to the name... your not at all as I thought you'd look. xxx



pinkbutterflys said:


> Me and my Kiwi =]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Me posing last year!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Me at work! ( i dont usually do that i work in the offices!)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Me and my familam!
> 
> they are all quite old ecept the one of me n kiwi...ill post a better one later!





Tillski said:


> Me and the cat i had to leave back at home  His name's Toby and he's an old man now - still have to go back and visit him with treats though!
> 
> Other is a posey one of me before a night out; it's quite unusual of me to post pics of just me as i'm far too critical!
> 
> Anyway, this is me. Hello!





foxxy cleopatra said:


> not sure what this is for. lol





MADCAT said:


> This is me in my wedding dress xxx





claire said:


> ............................





KatieToz said:


> Me after Breakfast. stuffed.
> 
> 
> 
> Just plain me





KarenHSmith said:


> okey





Sasha'smum said:


> Don't know if this will work!





cherrie_b said:


> I am on the left!!  I hate the camera!
> 
> View attachment 18822





DevilDogz said:


> juts me i just noticed the other post i posted a while back on here has not pictures attached to it silly me lol..
> 
> me and 2day old male muntjac i hand reared..!!
> View attachment 19020
> 
> 
> View attachment 19021
> 
> 
> View attachment 19022





Trevs_mum said:


> Really nice to put some faces to names!!
> 
> So dont laugh:biggrin:....but this is me, just before we went to Edinburgh!! xxx


Your stunning hun!! wish I looked as good as you =~) xx



thelioncub said:


> Ah go on then.. me in Egypt..





Fremlin said:


> Hi everyone, new to the forum myself. Here's a pic of me being silly as usual.


Love this piccy, you look so like my oh in that piccy and that is something he'd do lol!! x



Patterdale_lover said:


> check out the ugliness aint it wonderful :thumbup:





Chayley said:


> A couple of me and the fella.. :w00t: hahaha.


Stunnin!! x



sequeena said:


> Here I am





*Liil-roo* said:


> _*This is meeeeeeeeee
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *_





vickie1985 said:


> im bored and felt the need to make myself seen.....(look with just 1 eye, its not as painfull  )





kira99 said:


> hmmmm ,
> wont post a pic of myself cos im sure you all value your pc's ,
> nice to put faces to names though , xx


Come on Kira get a piccy up.. x

EVERYONE IS GORGEOUS!! LETS GET SOME MORE PICCYS UP X


----------



## Katie&Cody

FS just to let you know i never did find that piccy of Nic B
And Lady W - where's yours?! x


----------



## Katie&Cody




----------



## ninja

Katie&Cody said:


> Come on Kira get a piccy up.. x
> 
> EVERYONE IS GORGEOUS!! LETS GET SOME MORE PICCYS UP X


haha dont think so, 
will just leave it up to peoples imagination ,
whether its good or bad ,
wouldnt want to upest people by posting scary pics , xx


----------



## Fremlin

Picture of me on a normal night out.









Just kidding it's Halloween of course.


----------



## Guest

Fremlin said:


> Picture of me on a normal night out.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Just kidding it's Halloween of course.


Have you been spending too much time in the Bar? :biggrin: :001_tt2:


----------



## *Ragdoll*

aww Katie your so cute!

heres a recent one of me and Him, we are going to book our wedding in 18 months time! ha im so excited  hopeing for 8th June 2012


----------



## hutch6

Some more then.

First thing one Saturday morning.










Out on a work's Do with a signature G&T - when will I learn?










Me with the dog I took ont hat went on to pastures new 










Scary close up 










Walking away from the paparazzi before the dogs savaged them 










Try to get Dillon to pose nicely at the top of Blencathra...... Do I look like I'm trying to erm, curl one out? NAyway Dillon doesn't like the camera.










Oh, hang on. Maybe he does......










I thank you.


----------



## flufffluff39

This is me and Onnen


----------



## bexy1989

im off out tonight so if i get a decent pic then i'll put it up as the last one is about 8 months old now ahaha


----------



## Pomeranian1985

these r all me.. o, btw, my name is Kay x


----------



## Katie&Cody

Hreat piccys guys!!

Natasha ur really preety hun x


----------



## fwj01

Hi everyone I'm new to this so I'll introdice myself on this thread =]
I'm Ffion from Bristol, I have a boxer called Tilly, and I look forward to getting to know people on this site =]

:thumbup:


----------



## ColliePower

Arghhh not piccies of meee yuk LOL

Heres me normally










Heres me as a bridesmaid at my sisters wedding










and me with whiskey


----------



## Vixie

great pics everyone and colliepower I love your choice in dogs and user name


----------



## sequeena

A new one of me today.
I was out the back taking photos of the dogs and I sort of got distracted


----------



## Guest

sequeena said:


> A new one of me today.
> I was out the back taking photos of the dogs and I sort of got distracted


You look really cheeky, like you had been doing something naughty. My latest piccie is in Idle Chat tonight


----------



## sequeena

rainy said:


> You look really cheeky, like you had been doing something naughty. My latest piccie is in Idle Chat tonight


I haven't done anything I swear!! :ciappa:

Ohh I'm going to go see


----------



## Guest

Here's one of me, although my hair is lighter now and I am 'slightly' tipsy in that pic


----------



## sequeena

sammyben said:


> Here's one of me, although my hair is lighter now and I am 'slightly' tipsy in that pic


You're beautiful!! 

Rosé wine, good choice


----------



## Guest

sammyben said:


> Here's one of me, although my hair is lighter now and I am 'slightly' tipsy in that pic


yummy:001_wub::001_wub::001_wub:


----------



## Guest

Ole DT -- at her best!


----------



## Guest

DoubleTrouble said:


> Ole DT -- at her best!


pmsl i wouldnt want to meet you down a dark street


----------



## tashi

ok this wont be here long so make the most of it


----------



## Guest

DoubleTrouble said:


> Ole DT -- at her best!


You stunner


----------



## Guest

DoubleTrouble said:


> Ole DT -- at her best!


areal women at last:001_wub:


----------



## Guest

DevilDogz said:


> pmsl i wouldnt want to meet you down a dark street [/QUOTE
> 
> You might not like to meet me down a well lit one either!!!:yikes::yikes:


----------



## Guest

You might not like to meet me down a well lit one either!!!:yikes::yikes:
I think your right actually i probs wouldnt :eek6:


----------



## Guest

Awww shucks, thank you!!! :blushing:


----------



## Ladywiccana

tashi said:


> ok this wont be here long so make the most of it
> View attachment 23043


*Wow great photo sis   Thank you  *


----------



## vickie1985

this is one of my fave pics from Turkey in 2007

this is me and my friends little boy, i was walking wounded as i cut my foot open on a massive hidden rock in the grass trying to get a matt to go down a slide....i had to sit out for 2 hours waiting for my foot to stop bleeding, bad memory, but still reminds me of Turkey lol


----------



## francesandjon

I think I have attached a pic of my and hubbie - from our wedding on 23rd May '09 - so a recent one!


----------



## vickie1985

francesandjon said:


> I think I have attached a pic of my and hubbie - from our wedding on 23rd May '09 - so a recent one!


ouuu congratulations!!!

I cant wait to post a pic like that....another 2 years lol


----------



## PoisonGirl

Ok thought it was about time I posted a pic of me..
Only problem is I Hate having my pic taken so here's an old one 










And one of me and my son over a year ago..










I will see if I can find a more recent one.. I know there's one here somewhere.. But where...??

xx

Oh ok here's one of my 'new' hair it's not a very good pic but oh well!










x


----------



## sequeena

poisongirl said:


> Ok thought it was about time I posted a pic of me..
> Only problem is I Hate having my pic taken so here's an old one
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And one of me and my son over a year ago..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I will see if I can find a more recent one.. I know there's one here somewhere.. But where...??
> 
> xx


It's you!  You're very pretty!


----------



## PoisonGirl

Thank you! 
So are you, I have just been reading this thread (backwards I might add... I have no idea why though!) Everyone is really pretty 

It's funny putting a face to the names on here 

xx


----------



## Agility Springer

Sorry 

Tis me


----------



## sequeena

Agility Springer said:


> Sorry
> 
> Tis me


You're pretty!


----------



## bexy1989

Agility Springer said:


> Sorry
> 
> Tis me


very pretty 

i want your hairr! its gorge!


----------



## bexy1989

poisongirl said:


> Ok thought it was about time I posted a pic of me..
> Only problem is I Hate having my pic taken so here's an old one
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And one of me and my son over a year ago..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I will see if I can find a more recent one.. I know there's one here somewhere.. But where...??
> 
> xx
> 
> Oh ok here's one of my 'new' hair it's not a very good pic but oh well!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> x


ooo very nice  did it hurt to have your lip done? i want mine done but i don't think i can because of work 

x


----------



## vickie1985

Agility Springer said:


> Sorry
> 
> Tis me


aww you look so pretty! lovely pic


----------



## ManniMancunian

kellieann said:


> Ok this is me and all my girls. the dog mad family.
> 
> me and my youngest hannah.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> this is amanda. my oldest girl.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> this is gemma my middle girl.


What a good looking family, your daughters are gorgeous, you must be very proud


----------



## PoisonGirl

bexy1989 said:


> ooo very nice  did it hurt to have your lip done? i want mine done but i don't think i can because of work
> 
> x


Nope, not atall. I can't remember if it did, because that was 6 years ago...
But I do remember ALOT of people asking me in those 6 years and the answer has always been no, so I guess it didn't 
I worry that I will have to take it out if I get a job 

x


----------



## bexy1989

poisongirl said:


> Nope, not atall. I can't remember if it did, because that was 6 years ago...
> But I do remember ALOT of people asking me in those 6 years and the answer has always been no, so I guess it didn't
> I worry that I will have to take it out if I get a job
> 
> x


i REALLY want to get mine done, i priced it up asked around if it hurt, asked at work if i could have it done and was told no because i work with food :cryin:


----------



## Patterdale_lover

The beast has arrived 
Me being bored









Me with a mate








Me in papa's car









Sorry for the scarring counselling will be available after


----------



## ManniMancunian

Can anyone pm me to help me figure out how to put up my pics please?


----------



## colliemerles

ManniMancunian said:


> Can anyone pm me to help me figure out how to put up my pics please?


read this, it might help,
http://www.petforums.co.uk/forum-help-suggestions/9370-attaching-photos-posts.html


----------



## ManniMancunian

colliemerles said:


> read this, it might help,
> http://www.petforums.co.uk/forum-help-suggestions/9370-attaching-photos-posts.html


Thanks for the advice but i understand how to post them....the problem is that i cant re-sizze them and it is saying they are not the correct file format although the format is the same as the format types it says it will accept.


----------



## Agility Springer

ManniMancunian said:


> Thanks for the advice but i understand how to post them....the problem is that i cant re-sizze them and it is saying they are not the correct file format although the format is the same as the format types it says it will accept.


Are you trying to attach them or do you want them like everyone else?


----------



## ManniMancunian

Ok.......im the one in the stripey jumper and the pics were taken at a Big brother house party i went to....and the doggie pics are of my 2 male AB's and were taken bout 3-4 years ago.
Thaks so much to Abi (Agilityspringer) for re-formating and posting me links for these pics.......much appreciated!


----------



## colliemerles

yep it worked, brilliant pictures,xx


----------



## Vixie

great pictures looks like you all had a great time


----------



## Agility Springer

ManniMancunian said:


> Ok.......im the one in the stripey jumper and the pics were taken at a Big brother house party i went to....and the doggie pics are of my 2 male AB's and were taken bout 3-4 years ago.
> Thaks so much to Abi (Agilityspringer) for re-formating and posting me links for these pics.......much appreciated!


yay it worked  your welcome x


----------



## mollyismyworld

I have posted a few after it seems everyone else has!


----------



## Vixie

lovely pictures


----------



## Guest

ManniMancunian said:


> Ok.......im the one in the stripey jumper and the pics were taken at a Big brother house party i went to....and the doggie pics are of my 2 male AB's and were taken bout 3-4 years ago.
> Thaks so much to Abi (Agilityspringer) for re-formating and posting me links for these pics.......much appreciated!


Great pictures...what a great experience it must have been too...xxxx


----------



## mollyismyworld

The others were randoms too! xx


----------



## Guest

very pretty lady molly is my world


----------



## mollyismyworld

DevilDogz said:


> very pretty lady molly is my world


Haha...gettin' on a bit now!! xx


----------



## Agility Springer

mollyismyworld said:


> View attachment 23551
> 
> 
> The others were randoms too! xx


Aww lovely xx


----------



## ladyjayne

It's Me


----------



## Katie&Cody

Hi everyone I'm new to this so I'll introdice myself on this thread =]
I'm Ffion from Bristol, I have a boxer called Tilly, and I look forward to getting to know people on this site =]

:thumbup:[/QUOTE]

Welcome to the site - you will love it!! Your so preety and boy, I just want your dog, lol!! xx



mollyismyworld said:


> View attachment 23551
> 
> 
> The others were randoms too! xx


Wow Mollyismyworld your really preety...so weird putting faces to names...I imagined you being totally different, hehehe!!! (I thought u were older!) *No Offence* I wonder what ppl thought of me before they saw piccys... anyone willing to answer...im keen to find out, lol!!


----------



## mollyismyworld

Katie&Cody said:


> Hi everyone I'm new to this so I'll introdice myself on this thread =]
> I'm Ffion from Bristol, I have a boxer called Tilly, and I look forward to getting to know people on this site =]
> 
> :thumbup:


Welcome to the site - you will love it!! Your so preety and boy, I just want your dog, lol!! xx

Wow Mollyismyworld your really preety...so weird putting faces to names...I imagined you being totally different, hehehe!!! (I thought u were older!) *No Offence* I wonder what ppl thought of me before they saw piccys... anyone willing to answer...im keen to find out, lol!![/QUOTE]

PMSL!!! I AM old!!! Well, I'm older than a lot of the pics I have seen on here!

I am 35, but still feel 21....Am not ready for my bus pass just yet!! xx


----------



## mollyismyworld

Katie&Cody said:


> Hi everyone I'm new to this so I'll introdice myself on this thread =]
> I'm Ffion from Bristol, I have a boxer called Tilly, and I look forward to getting to know people on this site =]
> 
> :thumbup:


Welcome to the site - you will love it!! Your so preety and boy, I just want your dog, lol!! xx

Wow Mollyismyworld your really preety...so weird putting faces to names...I imagined you being totally different, hehehe!!! (I thought u were older!) *No Offence* I wonder what ppl thought of me before they saw piccys... anyone willing to answer...im keen to find out, lol!![/QUOTE]

You know, I don't really know how I imagined anyone.

I always see them as their avatar pics and that's it!!!

I tend to like who I talk to and don't think about it too much...it is nice to see people though. xx


----------



## Katie&Cody

mollyismyworld said:


> Welcome to the site - you will love it!! Your so preety and boy, I just want your dog, lol!! xx
> 
> Wow Mollyismyworld your really preety...so weird putting faces to names...I imagined you being totally different, hehehe!!! (I thought u were older!) *No Offence* I wonder what ppl thought of me before they saw piccys... anyone willing to answer...im keen to find out, lol!!


You know, I don't really know how I imagined anyone.

I always see them as their avatar pics and that's it!!!

I tend to like who I talk to and don't think about it too much...it is nice to see people though. xx [/QUOTE]

Ahh bless you - you are so lovely!!


----------



## LadyRedLainey

mollyismyworld said:


> I have posted a few after it seems everyone else has!
> View attachment 23529
> 
> 
> View attachment 23530
> 
> 
> View attachment 23531
> 
> 
> View attachment 23532


Awww Keeley, it is lovely to see what you look like!  really lovely pictures xx


----------



## bexy1989

Katie&Cody said:


> You know, I don't really know how I imagined anyone.
> 
> I always see them as their avatar pics and that's it!!!
> 
> I tend to like who I talk to and don't think about it too much...it is nice to see people though. xx


Ahh bless you - you are so lovely!![/QUOTE]

Do you see me as my lizard then


----------



## bichonsrus

griffpan said:


> ok here's me, i hate having my picciy taken, this was taken last year, now i've got much darker short hair, LOL  I'm the one in the jeans


ooooooo jared Leto , 30 second to mars, cool :thumbsup:


----------



## ManniMancunian

Ladies lookin good  
Lovely pics everyone! Nice to put a face to the people i talk to on here 
Dave


----------



## LadyRedLainey

This is a piccy of me and 'evilscotsman' (my husband lol)









xx


----------



## MADCAT

Awwwlovely piccy xxx


----------



## LadyRedLainey

MADCAT said:


> Awwwlovely piccy xxx


Thanks lol x


----------



## Midnight

jinxys_owner said:


> This is a piccy of me and 'evilscotsman' (my husband lol)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> xx


Hi Elaine sooooooooo thats what you look like  now i put a face to you when we talk !!  cool piccy :thumbsup: x


----------



## LadyRedLainey

Midnight said:


> Hi Elaine sooooooooo thats what you look like  now i put a face to you when we talk !!  cool piccy :thumbsup: x


lol! is your piccy on here Kim? would be great to see what you look like to xx


----------



## Midnight

MMmmmm mine is on my profile now !!! (out of sight ) LOL xxxx


----------



## Tashpotato

This is me, on a night out x


----------



## LabWorld

Monty and me


----------



## Rhiannan

Me and Miss B


----------



## sequeena

Rhiannan said:


> Me and Miss B


Aww that's gorgeous


----------



## sequeena

Taken last night. I've only just discovered my webcam


----------



## Danni21

nice piccys everyone  heres me


----------



## Agility Springer

sequeena said:


> Taken last night. I've only just discovered my webcam


Aw your beautiful!!

hehe ok one of me taken at a bbq, i was very drunk can i point out!!!!!


----------



## sequeena

Agility Springer said:


> Aw your beautiful!!
> 
> hehe ok one of me taken at a bbq, i was very drunk can i point out!!!!!


Thanks 

Haha is that the bbq the other night?:laugh:


----------



## Agility Springer

sequeena said:


> Thanks
> 
> Haha is that the bbq the other night?:laugh:


loool yeah! my cheeks are naturally rosey but that shade is from the sun 

awful photo lol


----------



## Heavenleigh

ok here's one of the very few pics i have of me showing my face, i HATE having my pic taken, i'm in the middle!


----------



## MoodyMare

Hi, this is me with my beautiful mare, Zippy, who sadly was PTS last year following an injury, Hope it works as it's my first time posting a pic
Adele x


----------



## sequeena

Me again 










Sky's head is MASSIVE :yikes:


----------



## Guest

Ok here's two more of me...








Posing, lol. 








I'm on the right. On a night out with the girls.


----------



## colliemerles

Rhiannan said:


> Me and Miss B


awwwwwww me want the puppy,,,,,,,,,,,,,,


----------



## Heavenleigh

RoseForTheDead said:


> Ok here's two more of me...
> 
> View attachment 24287
> 
> Posing, lol.
> 
> View attachment 24288
> 
> I'm on the right. On a night out with the girls.


Your girls night out is alot more refined than mine


----------



## Guest

I hate having my piccy taken also - but here is one taken this morning"
very rare!!!


----------



## Guest

DoubleTrouble said:


> I hate having my piccy taken also - but here is one taken this morning"
> very rare!!!


LOL bet you thought no one woul notice 

You really ARE Bonnie Tyler


----------



## Guest

rainy said:


> LOL bet you thought no one woul notice
> 
> You really ARE Bonnie Tyler


You wanna hear my voice Rainy then there would be little doubt!!!
lol
Dt


----------



## Agility Springer

You know what Rainy i was about to say that!!!! 

Nice photo DT


----------



## CheekoAndCo

Cheeko and me on my birthday before I left to go see pink


----------



## colliemerles

CheekoAndCo said:


> Cheeko and me on my birthday before I left to go see pink


what a lovely picture, i love little Cheeko, very sweet,xx


----------



## Guest

Here is a pic of myself on holiday recently. xx


----------



## Nicky09

Me with a couple of friends in Prague last year. We got completely soaked that day trying to get down from the castle. It's great to see what everyone actually looks like.


----------



## Guest

Heavenleigh said:


> Your girls night out is alot more refined than mine


Lol that was at the beginning of the night, the end was a whole different picture lol


----------



## vickie1985

this is me and my next door neibourghs little boy, taken just now...if i take him anywhere everyone thinks he is a she (hair) and says how much he looks like his mum ut: (me) lol


----------



## bexy1989

vickie1985 said:


> this is me and my next door neibourghs little boy, taken just now...if i take him anywhere everyone thinks he is a she (hair) and says how much he looks like his mum ut: (me) lol


aww thats such a cute pic


----------



## vickie1985

bexy1989 said:


> aww thats such a cute pic


hehe thanks, i will post the other one we did


----------



## vickie1985

he thinks this pic is funny


----------



## colliemerles

nice picture, he is very cute, lol,,


----------



## Baby Bordie

Heres a photo of me... well a few actually! The first one is of me at a friends party, fancy dress (Im George Bush)


----------



## Poppy09

Ok here goes..!! 

Im on the left in the black top, im with my best friend after we did the Race for Life at the beginning of May!


----------



## bird

View attachment 24517


One from last year with grandmonster


----------



## jlushh

I can' find any flattering pictures but what the heck.









I'm such a classy bird...


----------



## sequeena

jlushh said:


> I can' find any flattering pictures but what the heck.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm such a classy bird...


You have lovely tattoos xx


----------



## bexy1989

me and my mate a couple of weeks ago in BZR 

im the blonde one


----------



## sequeena

bexy1989 said:


> me and my mate a couple of weeks ago in BZR
> 
> im the blonde one


Pretty!!


----------



## jlushh

sequeena said:


> You have lovely tattoos xx


 Thankies!


----------



## bexy1989

sequeena said:


> Pretty!!


Thank you  i normally look like an idiot in photos lol


----------



## Gobaith

This one is really old. Only one i have on this computer. 
Rest are on my profile!
I look like 14 on it lmao!









Chloe


----------



## bexy1989

Gobaith said:


> This one is really old. Only one i have on this computer.
> Rest are on my profile!
> I look like 14 on it lmao!
> 
> View attachment 24528
> 
> 
> Chloe


your so pretty! didn't expect you to be brunette...could see you being blonde lol 
xxx


----------



## Gobaith

bexy1989 said:


> your so pretty! didn't expect you to be brunette...could see you being blonde lol
> xxx


Lol really ? 
I wanna go blonde, but it wouldnt suit me.
Hold on a sec..
You saying you imagined me to be blonde in a bimbo way ? lmaoo!!! ?:idea: 
Pmsl

Chloe x


----------



## bexy1989

Gobaith said:


> Lol really ?
> I wanna go blonde, but it wouldnt suit me.
> Hold on a sec..
> You saying you imagined me to be blonde in a bimbo way ? lmaoo!!! ?:idea:
> Pmsl
> 
> Chloe x


i didn't think going blonde would suit me lol then my hairdresser just did it for me 

ahaha no dont worry lol

xxx


----------



## Becci-in-Hull

Here is one of me and my daughter when she was 12 weeks and 1 day old.


----------



## colliemerles

aww thats a nice picture, they dont stay that small very long, lol,


----------



## kayz

This is me!! I hate pictures of myself.


----------



## bichonsrus

ok.....not very happy about this........dont look good at the best of times but here goes.......This was taken outside the Islington Academy last year after seeing Aiden perform live, guy next to me is Wil Francis the lead singer.


----------



## jlushh

Aaargh, obviously not a natural blonde.


----------



## Angelic1

Here goes...I was pointing at the snap happy photographer...saying, "you dare" but too late!


----------



## bmxwidow

Me and my hubby Matt










Me and our 4 year old neice Evie


----------



## FREE SPIRIT

Angelic1 said:


> Here goes...I was pointing at the snap happy photographer...saying, "you dare" but too late!


Very pretty young lady


----------



## Midnight

jlushh said:


> Aaargh, obviously not a natural blonde.


Oh my word you look just like Emma Bunting


----------



## Inca's Mum

First one is of me doing work at school haha...what a surprise :001_tt2:
Second is just a picture I took of myself in the bathroom hmy:


----------



## Shelley Cat Lover

This is me munching table decor at a wedding on Sat night and lounging about at home. 

Been interesting to put names to faces on here


----------



## Rachh

Me with my glasses










Me without my glasses


----------



## Inca's Mum

Rachh said:


> Me with my glasses
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Me without my glasses


I like you with your glasses!


----------



## Rachh

JessKeating said:


> I like you with your glasses!


me too! I hated them at first but they suit me now haha.
That pic was for my cousins wedding in all honesty
the other one was just after id got in from a tiring day.


----------



## Sarah+Hammies

This is me being a poser hahaha


----------



## another one

nd this my photo


----------



## Missymoo

Heres a few of me!! 

With my little boy










with my husband










and just me lol


----------



## staceydawlz

im really drunk in those lol only ones i could find iv got blonde hair now tho instead of brown!


----------



## Guest

Me and Zach, last month


----------



## Jem29

Moi, taken a couple of momths ago.

Not a pretty sight:001_tt2:


----------



## kareng

me after just doing my hair for a friends wedding a couple of weeks ago


----------



## greyhounder

here you goo! x


----------



## mindymoo

Me and my O/H @ Radio one big w/e

me and Misty boo


----------



## vickie1985

mindymoo said:


> Me and my O/H @ Radio one big w/e
> 
> me and Misty boo


arrghhh i sooo wanted to go there! your very pretty too!


----------



## vickie1985

This is the OH and i on my 24th birthday, making use of his sisters mirror!


----------



## bird

Me from last year, I'm going back to blonde when my current colour fades a bit more
View attachment 27193


----------



## niki

this is great..... i can finally put faces to names


----------



## Guest

Its great putting faces to the names and everyone looks lovely  x


----------



## MADCAT

Me and OH at my friends wedding (sorry i dont like piccys lol)


----------



## sequeena

That's an old one. It was taken when I was 17 and on a photography trip to Lacock Abbey in Wiltshire


----------



## GSDlover4ever

as i was previously a photography student, i finished it a few months ago. a few of us students practiced on each other in the studio!

here are some of my favouites of me. 

i don't have much make-up on, i prefer the natural look lol


----------



## jlushh

GSDlover4ever said:


> as i was previously a photography student, i finished it a few months ago. a few of us students practiced on each other in the studio!
> 
> here are some of my favouites of me.
> 
> i don't have much make-up on, i prefer the natural look lol


Woah! Super purdy!!


----------



## jlushh

New hair :/ I don't like it much, too faded in the dark bit


----------



## CatzEyes

This me at a place called Cristola Reservoir below Pikes Peak here in Colorado. After we left this place we rode to the top of that mountain you see in the backroom.


----------



## MySugar

I love putting a face to name...lots of gorgeous people!!

Me:

Night out last year (on the left)

http://photos-b.ak.fbcdn.net/photos-ak-snc1/v352/210/50/508342607/n508342607_844425_7810.jpg

With my son yesterday on his Birthday 

http://photos-e.ak.fbcdn.net/hphoto..._114541121461_689231461_2202580_5715375_n.jpg

I was going to cheat with modelling pics, but thought i'd go for these instead! No airbrushing to make me look better! Lol


----------



## sequeena

MySugar said:


> I love putting a face to name...lots of gorgeous people!!
> 
> Me:
> 
> Night out last year (on the left)
> 
> http://photos-b.ak.fbcdn.net/photos-ak-snc1/v352/210/50/508342607/n508342607_844425_7810.jpg
> 
> With my son yesterday on his Birthday
> 
> http://photos-e.ak.fbcdn.net/hphoto..._114541121461_689231461_2202580_5715375_n.jpg
> 
> I was going to cheat with modelling pics, but thought i'd go for these instead! No airbrushing to make me look better! Lol


You are soooo pretty!!


----------



## MySugar

sequeena said:


> You are soooo pretty!!


Awww, thank you :blushing: As are you  it's nice to know who i'm talking to now


----------



## GSDlover4ever

here is another one of e incase the first ones scared you lol


----------



## Inca's Mum

GSDlover4ever said:


> here is another one of e incase the first ones scared you lol


Oh my goodness, do you have links with Al Qaeda (sp?) :001_tt2:, hopefully not offending anyone with that comment...

Here is a more updated one of me, looking terrible as always.


----------



## MySugar

JessKeating said:


> Oh my goodness, do you have links with Al Qaeda (sp?) :001_tt2:, hopefully not offending anyone with that comment...
> 
> Here is a more updated one of me, looking terrible as always.


You don't look terrible, you look great  And very happy!


----------



## GSDlover4ever

JessKeating said:


> Oh my goodness, do you have links with Al Qaeda (sp?) :001_tt2:, hopefully not offending anyone with that comment...
> 
> hehe - that pics was taken when i went quad biking in the desert of Egypt lol


----------



## FREE SPIRIT

Dont put yourself down....It's a lovely pic. Very good looking young man.


----------



## DobermanVincent

I wish , I have to face it but it doesn't worry me I'm going in the army on November 1st so focusing on that.


----------



## Guest

:Yawn::Yawn::Yawn::Yawn


----------



## FREE SPIRIT

borderer said:


> :Yawn::Yawn::Yawn::Yawn:


lol...Bordie...xxxx


----------



## Guest

FREE SPIRIT said:


> lol...Bordie...xxxx


morning hun:smilewinkgrin:


----------



## Molly's Mum

Looks like he has gone now, I have reported his posts and hopefully he won't be back again :cursing::cursing: Why people find it amusing to try to upset & wind people up, I can't imagine; obviously very bored


----------



## colliemerles

please please please can we stay on topic, this is post a picture thread, lets keep it that way, myself and the other mods are having to go through these threads deleting posts, it takes up alot of our time, please THINK before posting, may thanks, Lorraine,


----------



## Guest

Me


----------



## MySugar

And me...

http://photos-b.ak.fbcdn.net/photos-ak-sf2p/v195/236/7/689231461/n689231461_354537_7346.jpg

Don't know why it comes as a link. Oh well, better than previous convo


----------



## sequeena

It was a really warm day.... :001_tt2: :smilewinkgrin:


----------



## FREE SPIRIT

borderer said:


> morning hun:smilewinkgrin:


Sorry Bordie...only just saw that post. I went to bed after my last comment to you....xxxx


----------



## Guest

FREE SPIRIT said:


> Sorry Bordie...only just saw that post. I went to bed after my last comment to you....xxxx


a know i tucked you in remember


----------



## FREE SPIRIT

borderer said:


> a know i tucked you in remember


Ooh i remember it well...xxxx :001_tt2:


----------



## suzy93074

sequeena said:


> It was a really warm day.... :001_tt2: :smilewinkgrin:


hehehe! this picture made me laugh..xxx


----------



## sequeena

suzy93074 said:


> hehehe! this picture made me laugh..xxx


I was affected by the heat LOL


----------



## Guest

I am having problems trying to put a pic up but I think that numpty has spoilt the moment now, so may be, if we all ignore him & pos start another thread, that will give me time to work out how to put my photo up please:001_tt2::001_tt2::001_tt2::001_tt2:


----------



## FREE SPIRIT

BALOO J. said:


> I am having problems trying to put a pic up but I think that numpty has spoilt the moment now, so may be, if we all ignore him & pos start another thread, that will give me time to work out how to put my photo up please:001_tt2::001_tt2::001_tt2::001_tt2:


That plonker has been banned but it's prob only a temp ban. As for posting ya pic:

In the box where you post your reply, look above in that grey area. There's a paperclip thingy next to that smiley face. Click on the paperclip and browse your computer to find pic you want. Then click upload. Then click paperclip again and it should appear in the reply box. When people click on it, it will come up larger. If you want a big pic to appear then you need to upload pic to a website like Photobucket and get the IMG or URL code/address and copy and paste that in the reply box. Hope this helps.


----------



## Tigerneko

jlushh said:


> New hair :/ I don't like it much, too faded in the dark bit


omg your swallow tattoos are gorgeous 

how long did they take? I'm thinking of doing something similar with my feet but in colour


----------



## lozza84




----------



## Freddy

Me in april, got much longer hair now


----------



## emmalouise1508

Here's me:


----------



## Niftchick

Hey all..this is me and my nosy cat Wasabi and then me and my husband Rizzo at the Toledo Zoo in Ohio.


----------



## matthew-peter

Well here I am, say what you will :blushing:
Sat in green dragon, in beverley, trying not to laugh.


----------



## Janak

new member here, heres me -

I'm the lad on the left!! 









me and a beautiful pup in Romania









a very poorly stray pup in Romania 









and a really bad t shirt tan here from travelling too much, in Istanbul


----------



## jaymay

Alright, I can do this. =]

On the left in this first one:


----------



## tinamary

View attachment Rainford walking day.BMP


Me many moons ago


----------



## FREE SPIRIT

tinamary said:


> View attachment 29718
> 
> 
> Me many moons ago


What a lovely pic...Such a pretty girl...xxxx


----------



## Guest

It's about time I posted a 'mugshot' where I don't look like I need a haircut...


----------



## vickie1985

Pleccy said:


> It's about time I posted a 'mugshot' where I don't look like I need a haircut...


post one then :001_tt2: LOL! (kiddin)


----------



## champagneannie

ooh i don't think i've done this yet...
oh god it's huge and scary sorry

haha - random one of me on holiday in Newquay with my friends. taken for my friend (who is a highland cattle breeder)


----------



## fairy74

Im just gonna post my profile pic..does that count?


----------



## shihtzumum

Heres my mug shot


----------



## Debbiehut

:cursing: How do i post pictures? :smilewinkgrin:


----------



## origin_of_symmetry

This is me....


----------



## charmedlassie88

This is me...


----------



## Leena

Lets see if I manage to do this uploading right...

Leena


----------



## Fremlin

Here's me in Wales a few weeks ago.


----------



## madferrit*

This is me getting ready for a night out!!!


----------



## Miss Lily

Me and Amy, my little green friend!


----------



## Yogi B

Me a few years ago with my darling Abbey.....


----------



## moboyd

I am a new member, this is me after I judged Malamutes recently.








and one of me working my dogs. the pics a bit big sorry









mo


----------



## toomuchbeer

Me and my son he is 11 tomorrow I can't believe it


----------



## xxwelshcrazyxx

Katie&Cody said:


>


You look like Stacey from Eastenders at the top ones.


----------



## xxwelshcrazyxx

Baby Bordie said:


> Heres a photo of me... well a few actually! The first one is of me at a friends party, fancy dress (Im George Bush)


Well I must say you a gonna be a heart breaker soon, if your not already, you must get your looks from me your gran. lolololol


----------



## MDF

This is me......


----------



## RockySapphire

The first pic is me and my other half at his cousins wedding last year. 
The second pic is one of me a couple of months ago on a night out.


----------



## LostGirl

me although i have longer hair now, sorry it doesnt work so here it is


----------



## vickie1985

nice to put a few new faces to names..... 









thats me in the colourfull dress with what looks to be a deformed knee and slightly drunk lol


----------



## kelseye

me modeling before i had angel







me and my daughter angel she is a fattie compared to me lol


----------



## kittykat

_I have about 5 pics of me in total, this is the only one I had lol & I look half asleep, I think I was shouting lol

I'm gonna try & find some with a normal expression 

_


----------



## FREE SPIRIT

kittykat said:


> _I have about 5 pics of me in total, this is the only one I had lol & I look half asleep, I think I was shouting lol
> 
> I'm gonna try & find some with a normal expression
> 
> _


Lovely pic....great to see you at last...xxxx


----------



## kittykat

FREE SPIRIT said:


> Lovely pic....great to see you at last...xxxx


aww thanks Ony, I was a bit nervous! lol xxx


----------



## Jazzy

kelseye said:


> View attachment 31997
> 
> me modeling before i had angel
> View attachment 31998
> 
> me and my daughter angel she is a fattie compared to me lol


Wow you look gorgeous, I didn't know you was a model.


----------



## kittykat

kelseye said:


> View attachment 31997
> 
> me modeling before i had angel
> View attachment 31998
> 
> me and my daughter angel she is a fattie compared to me lol


Love your pics, you're very pretty! x


----------



## GSDlover4ever

this is an up to date pics of me with my other half at my mums wedding three weeks ago


----------



## MarKalAm

This is me. Wanted to post a nice one I had with my sisters, but this is all I can find!


----------



## xxwelshcrazyxx

This is me after a goodnight out with my family xx


----------



## DannyBoy

Me with Ellie showing her off at the office a few weeks ago.


----------



## DannyBoy

And me with her in Cornwall in June.


----------



## fluffyangel007

Tis me.... One slightly tipsey one haha


----------



## Smartin

MarKalAm said:


> This is me. Wanted to post a nice one I had with my sisters, but this is all I can find!


:001_wub::001_wub::001_wub::001_wub:


----------



## ppersion

HI, It is very interesting Thread.By the help of this thread we have to able for communication to one another.It is really outstanding thread.

keep it up......


----------



## champagneannie

...right, brace yourselves, and squint a bit. It'll be less scary!!!

At white post farm...grooming a goat!!!


----------



## champagneannie

gahhh so big!


----------



## Cat_Crazy

Thought I'd post a pic of me so you can put a face to the name now that I have started spending more and more time on here 

I'm the dark haired one and the red head is my fantastic partner!


----------



## Cat_Crazy

Lol forgot to add the pic ut:


----------



## bee112

Me with my gorgeous OH


----------



## MarKalAm

Smartin said:


> :001_wub::001_wub::001_wub::001_wub:


LOL :blushing: :blushing: :blushing: :blushing:


----------



## RachyBobs

I am the one at the end holding the flower girls hand


----------



## nataliepompey1

me and a friend on a night out not drunk at all  (me in the white shirt)


----------



## Midnight

champagneannie said:


> ...right, brace yourselves, and squint a bit. It'll be less scary!!!
> 
> At white post farm...grooming a goat!!!


Ah ha so i've put a face to the Brilliant pumpkin carver !!! :001_tt2: Your so pretty to :blushing:  xx


----------



## champagneannie

awww midnight thank you!!! i have to disagree though


----------



## xshellx

This is me


----------



## k4r4

this is me  sorry for edit pic didnt come up lol


----------



## Beowulf1976

my daughter Bronny and I in her bedroom:










Ugly is now defined.


----------



## Beowulf1976

RachyBobs said:


> I am the one at the end holding the flower girls hand


Beautiful dresses, and a beautiful lady wearing it too


----------



## EmzieAngel

Beowulf1976 said:


> my daughter Bronny and I in her bedroom:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ugly is now defined.


Don't put yourself down, you're beautiful


----------



## EmzieAngel

Thought I'd post another of me, probably looking awful haha.
Here is me and my best friend Matt <3


----------



## Luvdogs

Beowulf1976 said:


> my daughter Bronny and I in her bedroom:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ugly is now defined.


Your great ........Don't put yourself down


----------



## FREE SPIRIT

Beowulf1976 said:


> my daughter Bronny and I in her bedroom:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ugly is now defined.


Your'e certainly not ugly....Two very pretty young ladies....Lovely pic...xxx


----------



## Beowulf1976

young? rofl 33 is not young, not according to my children who call me ancient lol

Thank you for the compliments


----------



## FREE SPIRIT

Beowulf1976 said:


> young? rofl 33 is not young, not according to my children who call me ancient lol
> 
> Thank you for the compliments


33 Is definitely young...but our kids never think that...lol..xxx


----------



## Vixie

Beowulf1976 said:


> young? rofl 33 is not young, not according to my children who call me ancient lol
> 
> Thank you for the compliments


it is young, I'm 32 so it has to be young  great picture too


----------



## xshellx

you all look lovely


----------



## Luvdogs

Beowulf1976 said:


> young? rofl 33 is not young, not according to my children who call me ancient lol
> 
> Thank you for the compliments


LOL I am ancient as well then being 32!! PMSL:001_tt2:


----------



## bird

Oh crap if you lot are ancient in your early 30's what the heck does that make me in my mid 40's


----------



## BeesBella

Here is a picture of me, tonight, head shot only as my bf is too busy to take a pic of me, so had to use webcam. Excuse the make-up, I am dressed as a bumblebee =D








Please be nice because I hate the way I look =(


----------



## Beowulf1976

very pretty beesbella  (sorry don't knkow your actual name, not been here long enough heheh


----------



## BeesBella

=D Thank you. My name is Jos.


----------



## Sorcha

This is me in the witch costume I wore to a fantasy fair last year. Haven't put my make-up on right though :laugh:


----------



## Baby Bordie

Heres a few of me.... 










Me, Mum and sister...










Me and Sister...


----------



## Baby Bordie

Oh and BTW in the 1st pic, i am not wearing bloody make-up!!!!  Lol


----------



## xshellx

Me and my Fiance. Ruby's Mummy & Daddy


----------



## vickie1985

lovely to see some new faces....

here is me and a friend....Ann Summers party, use your imagination, im the one in the blue top lol


----------



## cdfgfhf

BeesBella said:


> =D Thank you. My name is Jos.


Oh and BTW in the 1st pic, i am not wearing bloody make-up!!!


----------



## sarybeagle

me and my son jordan

me on my wedding day


----------



## IvanLowinski

Ivan pictures


----------



## IvanLowinski

last one for now


----------



## Miss-Meow

Go on then heres me darlings. Will have to take some recent ones of me and my feline crew.


----------



## shortbackandsides

Babybordie your sister is gorgeous,definatly model material!!!! your cute too
ivan that last pic is a bit dodgy!!!!! and maybe a bit xrated for a family forum


----------



## simplysardonic

IvanLowinski said:


> Ivan pictures


:*covers eyes*then *covers eyes of all under-16s on the forum*


----------



## IvanLowinski

mod can take out. i think is ok is not bad picture


----------



## simplysardonic

IvanLowinski said:


> mod can take out. i think is ok is not bad picture


You're right, it's not a bad pictureit might offend some people though


----------



## shortbackandsides

simplysardonic said:


> You're right, it's not a bad pictureit might offend some people though


itsa little suggestive and not very pc for a family forum


----------



## lady_r0gue

Ah lighten up ppl, tis only a bottom. And after all, of the lot it's the best pic of him


----------



## simplysardonic

lady_r0gue said:


> Ah lighten up ppl, tis only a bottom. And after all, of the lot it's the best pic of him


 :lol:	:lol:	:lol:	:lol:


----------



## lady_r0gue

Agh look at that - modded within 60 minutes! Perhaps we should create a petforum calendar - only available to over 18s when specially requested by email lol


----------



## IvanLowinski

I am sad
they let a picture like one in frenchy thread ok but mine has gone
that dog show everything.

I have good ones for calander good taste and not bad but PG rate


----------



## lady_r0gue

Lol you sure you were lookin at the same forum? Only I've just looked quite hard for the member (scuse the pun) or thread you're referring to







and I canna find it! linky linky...


----------



## IvanLowinski

this one:thumbup1:

first post

clicky


----------



## lady_r0gue

IvanLowinski said:


> I am sad
> they let a picture like one in frenchy thread ok but mine has gone
> that dog show everything.


LOL







when you said "dog" I thought you were talking about a forum member who'd got his widger out haha and i bet everyone else did too!

I think the distinct difference is - that's a dog, you're a man...


----------



## IvanLowinski

:thumbup1:


----------



## Acacia86

LOL!!!!!!!!

Ivan your great!!


----------



## bullet

I think thats a good ideae, have 2 calenders. male and female, and good taste with a prize for the best pose. I could be mr june cos i would need the centre pages to get my belly in


----------



## IvanLowinski

One with the clothes on


----------



## bullet

yes:thumbup1:


----------



## xxwelshcrazyxx

wow does this mean we are gonna see some hunky men strutting their stuff on this thread then???????????????????


----------



## bullet

well in my case probably not hunky


----------



## xxwelshcrazyxx

This is me,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,I dont think I look too bad for a woman of 51 eh!.:thumbup1:


----------



## xxwelshcrazyxx

that one didnt comeout then for some reason,


----------



## waterlilyold

xxwelshcrazyxx said:


> This is me,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,I dont think I look too bad for a woman of 51 eh!.:thumbup1:


You look great  Like an angel


----------



## Guest

xxwelshcrazyxx said:


> that one didnt comeout then for some reason,


you look yummy:thumbup1::arf::001_wub:


----------



## xxwelshcrazyxx

waterlily said:


> You look great  Like an angel


I AM and angel you should know that by now lololololollo.loo.


----------



## xxwelshcrazyxx

borderer said:


> you look yummy:thumbup1::arf::001_wub:


why thank you young man...............xx


----------



## waterlilyold

xxwelshcrazyxx said:


> I AM and angel you should know that by now lololololollo.loo.


Oh I know


----------



## xxwelshcrazyxx

waterlily said:


> Oh I know


I NEVER act my age either lololol


----------



## simplysardonic

xxwelshcrazyxx said:


> This is me,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,I dont think I look too bad for a woman of 51 eh!.:thumbup1:


I think you look great for a woman of 51


----------



## bullet

you look great, but is that a bracelet or are you shackled to the kitchen lol


----------



## Guest

bullet said:


> you look great, but is that a bracelet or are you shackled to the kitchen lol


wish she was shackled to my kitchenrrr:rrr::yesnod:


----------



## IvanLowinski

yes as long as she can't get out of there :thumbup1:


----------



## smudgiesmummy

this is a recent one of me (shame about the spots lol)


----------



## IvanLowinski

I never had spots


----------



## Dylan & Daisy

waterlily said:


> You look great  Like an angel


most decidedly a wee :devil: i think  LOL


----------



## xxwelshcrazyxx

borderer said:


> wish she was shackled to my kitchenrrr:rrr::yesnod:


Never shackeld in the kitchen, but maybe in another room in the house


----------



## xxwelshcrazyxx

AngelXoXo said:


> most decidedly a wee :devil: i think  LOL


 I am an Angel honest I am, well I try to be most days then I give up lololololol:thumbup1:


----------



## waterlilyold

xxwelshcrazyxx said:


> I am an Angel honest I am, well I try to be most days then I give up lololololol:thumbup1:


Don't worry we love you exactly the way you are  Our fallen Angel


----------



## fluffybunny2001

me and fudge on hoilday in march








me in october at butlins


----------



## Guest

Most recent one of me, in my bike jacket


----------



## IvanLowinski

niiice!!


----------



## smudgiesmummy

better one of me


----------



## IvanLowinski

you photoshop spots out?...


----------



## smudgiesmummy

this pic was taken today the last one was taken a week ago.. no photoshop


----------



## Guest

smudge2009 said:


> better one of me


Pretty eyes!


----------



## xgemma86x

Everyones so pretty

I'm in the purple


----------



## IvanLowinski

the red head?


----------



## xgemma86x

IvanLowinski said:


> the red head?


Yeah curly hair lol.


----------



## Leah84

this is a pic my oh took last summer, think i was very drunk lol










and this is a more recent one taken on the waggy walk (i wasn`t dancing, just trying some silly attempt to hide from the camera lol)


----------



## sophia17

meeeeeeeeeee on the right, with the bestest ruby.


----------



## sophia17

on my own i look a bit worried lol hehe


----------



## ShannonLouise.

EmzieAngel said:


> Thought I'd post another of me, probably looking awful haha.
> Here is me and my best friend Matt <3


Your pretty, you friend looks like Freddy abit out of skins!


----------



## bullet

Go on then, i thought i better stick one on. This is me having some medicine in ibiza.


----------



## sequeena

Taken yesterday after coming home from my cousin's wedding.

Looking slightly drunk


----------



## simplysardonic

bullet said:


> Go on then, i thought i better stick one on. This is me having some medicine in ibiza.


The best kind of medicine too


----------



## JohnKay

I Might post a pic but i look so young Lol xD


----------



## SolBhonjai

This was taken probably a week ago >_>
Dont mind the eye makeup I was playing around with sivler and blue I kinda like it.










Enjoy!


----------



## vickie1985

here is me today, while im trying to make my webcam settings a little clearer...but im failing hugely lol


----------



## Leena

Here's me and one of of the horses I've made a portrait of.

Leena


----------



## xxwelshcrazyxx

kittykat said:


> _I have about 5 pics of me in total, this is the only one I had lol & I look half asleep, I think I was shouting lol
> 
> I'm gonna try & find some with a normal expression
> 
> _


Kittykat its nice to see who I play games with lololol. Very pretty young lady.


----------



## xxwelshcrazyxx

Beowulf1976 said:


> my daughter Bronny and I in her bedroom:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ugly is now defined.


I dont see anything ugly in this photo, but two lovely looking ladies.. cute daughter.


----------



## xxwelshcrazyxx

Beowulf1976 said:


> young? rofl 33 is not young, not according to my children who call me ancient lol
> 
> Thank you for the compliments


my kids think I was born in the black and white days coz the pics my parents have of my as a child are in black and white, no colour then lolool


----------



## xxwelshcrazyxx

bird said:


> Oh crap if you lot are ancient in your early 30's what the heck does that make me in my mid 40's


I must be off the scale then i'm 51. lolololol


----------



## MADCAT

Found a couple of me i dont like pics


















Drunk lol


----------



## kittykat

aw you're so pretty Madcat! I didnt realise you were so young  lol


----------



## kittykat

xxwelshcrazyxx said:


> Kittykat its nice to see who I play games with lololol. Very pretty young lady.


aww shucks  thats a horrid pic, promise to find a better one


----------



## MADCAT

kittykat said:


> aw you're so pretty Madcat! I didnt realise you were so young  lol


I am 26 and 8 days


----------



## kittykat

Ahhhh I remember those days ......!


----------



## Dirky47

You're so pretty Mad Cat! I got my eyes on you. Love it. Here is my picture.


----------



## NorthernLight

Crikey, this is the bit about online forums I hate! 

Good thing it is optional..

Stu


----------



## bird

No such thing as optional we'll get a pic of you one way or another.


----------



## NorthernLight

Yeah, maybe on Crimewatch..

I didn't do it, honest!


----------



## vickie1985

NorthernLight said:


> Yeah, maybe on Crimewatch..
> 
> I didn't do it, honest!


we get everyone to post eventually  when you get setteled in you will post a pic


----------



## Guest

vickie1985 said:


> we get everyone to post eventually  when you get setteled in you will post a pic


You haven't managed to get me to post yet. I haven't got any pictures on the computer to post.


----------



## vickie1985

danielled said:


> You haven't managed to get me to post yet. I haven't got any pictures on the computer to post.


lol no excuse woman! get some on the comp!


----------



## Guest

vickie1985 said:


> lol no excuse woman! get some on the comp!


Not had any pictures taken of me yet. I'm camera shy.


----------



## vickie1985

danielled said:


> Not had any pictures taken of me yet. I'm camera shy.


hey, the camera is shy of me...doesnt stop me using it lmao


----------



## Guest

vickie1985 said:


> hey, the camera is shy of me...doesnt stop me using it lmao


I'm not keen on having my photo takeing. I panick if I see somebody trying to take a picture of me.


----------



## xxwelshcrazyxx

danielled said:


> I'm not keen on having my photo takeing. I panick if I see somebody trying to take a picture of me.


Its nice to see the face of the person who is running around the forum like a tornado on Red Bull. lololol


----------



## Guest

xxwelshcrazyxx said:


> Its nice to see the face of the person who is running around the forum like a tornado on Red Bull. lololol


Haha I haven't had any red bull today.


----------



## xxwelshcrazyxx

danielled said:


> Haha I haven't had any red bull today.


thank god for that. I have a day of rest then lolol


----------



## Guest

xxwelshcrazyxx said:


> thank god for that. I have a day of rest then lolol


I don't know I'm still feeling hyper without red bull.


----------



## xxwelshcrazyxx

danielled said:


> I don't know I'm still feeling hyper without red bull.


Oh no not again


----------



## Guest

xxwelshcrazyxx said:


> Oh no not again


Haven't you noticed I'm hyper without red bull? Oh and another thing if anybody tries takeing a picture of me I'm out of here like a shot.


----------



## Dirky47

NorthernLight said:


> Yeah, maybe on Crimewatch..
> 
> I didn't do it, honest!


Well, learn how to do it now. :001_tt1:


----------



## xxwelshcrazyxx

danielled said:


> Not had any pictures taken of me yet. I'm camera shy.


Do it on your web cam then lololol pretend it isnt on and press TAKE, then post it on here, lolol.


----------



## kitty 333

here is one of me with peaches the gsd very camera shy and cerys the yorkie both from many tears 
Julie x


----------



## Guest

You look just like my little sister when she was younger


----------



## Angus2009

Im new so i thought i would join in! My name is Lynne and im from scotland


----------



## bullet

Angus2009 said:


> Im new so i thought i would join in! My name is Lynne and im from scotland


Welcome, come and join us in general chat. its hilarious


----------



## slakey

This is me:


----------



## vickie1985

here is me and my adopted sons!  (my friends 2 boys)

they was both playing with the camera all night, and was having such fun taking close up shots up mens noses lol


----------



## Guest

Here is a recent pic of me, just incase anyone has forgotten what i look like.


----------



## Midnight

This is me now at 43 !!


----------



## waterlilyold

Midnight said:


> This is me now at 43 !!


43  wow you've been preserved well


----------



## Midnight

waterlily said:


> 43  wow you've been preserved well


AAwwwww Thanks :blush: my mum is nearly 80 and she only looks 65 lol i must get it from her  x


----------



## Leah84

waterlily said:


> 43  wow you've been preserved well


i agree, you look very young!!!

my mom always gets mistaken as my sis since people think she`s in her 20`s lol i`m 25 and still get asked for id unless my oh is with me


----------



## Tia Banzai

HiYa everyone, I,m Kiry. 
just joined the forum and thought id say hi, and Happy New year...

Im, originally from the Uk but have just emigrated over to Cyprus with my Akita, Tia.. 

this is us...


----------



## lozza84

_heres a new one of me taken at the weekend  _

_PS im the ginger one :blush:_


----------



## RustyB

This is me and my baby Molly


----------



## Inca's Mum

slakey said:


> This is me:


Not indicating anything but you look lush :lol: :001_tt1:


----------



## RustyB

Awww should have gone to Specsavers lol


----------



## lozza84

Inca's Mum said:


> Not indicating anything but you look lush :lol: :001_tt1:


agree !!!!!!! :blush:


----------



## RustyB

Of course if you were referring to Molly then she thanks you for the compliment.


----------



## EmzieAngel

Here is a recent picture of me


----------



## Pet Cartoons

Hi all

I can't load pics here for some reason?

You can see me and pet pics here though
http://www.myspace.com/theoryofr


----------



## Gobaith

Hi guys  This is i...
Im on the right, my best friend becky on the left 
Chloe x


----------



## noelthompson

Me and my dog Bear...


----------



## Inca's Mum

lozza84 said:


> agree !!!!!!! :blush:


Haha, good. To be honest, loverlyyyyy :blush:!


Gobaith said:


> Hi guys  This is i...
> Im on the right, my best friend becky on the left
> Chloe x


Omg, I always thought you were male, so sorry! You're pretty :smile5:


----------



## vickie1985

Inca's Mum said:


> Haha, good. To be honest, loverlyyyyy :blush:!


lol you can have him, on 2 conditions.....

1, coz im taken
2, he looks a bit too young for me! lol


----------



## PMW50

Gorgeous pics guys xD

Well, here's me then =)

After taking a shot of Sourz, it's very sour =), but good stuff xD









Me with my good pal Charlie =D
(ignore the mark on my top, it was new years and one of my friends managed to throw cider on me -___-)









Ha ha, don't even ask xD
Like I said, these were taken new years so...(alcohol =D)


----------



## xxwelshcrazyxx

PMW50 said:


> Gorgeous pics guys xD
> 
> Well, here's me then =)
> 
> After taking a shot of Sourz, it's very sour =), but good stuff xD
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Me with my good pal Charlie =D
> (ignore the mark on my top, it was new years and one of my friends managed to throw cider on me -___-)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ha ha, don't even ask xD
> Like I said, these were taken new years so...(alcohol =D)


The shock on your face could be to do with the person in the tumble dryer in the back there, have she shrunk your clothes from putting the heating on too high in the tumble dryer lololololololol


----------



## PMW50

xxwelshcrazyxx said:


> The shock on your face could be to do with the person in the tumble dryer in the back there, have she shrunk your clothes from putting the heating on too high in the tumble dryer lololololololol


LMBO xD
How did I not notice that before!


----------



## snoopydo

oh go on then Here's a Cheeky on of me.......


----------



## bullet

snoopydo said:


> oh go on then Here's a Cheeky on of me.......


Catching flies eh?


----------



## snoopydo

:001_tt2::001_tt2::001_tt2:


----------



## OllyMurph

Here's me :blush:


----------



## GoldenShadow

This is me when I was 6. I was meant to be one of the three little pigs but was more of a rabbit 

I don't like photos, hence this is all you get  It was only in 1998 as well, but the teacher liked black and white photos


----------



## OllyMurph

Tinsley said:


> This is me when I was 6. I was meant to be one of the three little pigs but was more of a rabbit
> 
> I don't like photos, hence this is all you get  It was only in 1998 as well, but the teacher liked black and white photos


What a cute pig/rabbit


----------



## GoldenShadow

Inca's Mum said:


> Not indicating anything but you look lush :lol: :001_tt1:


Agreed :001_tt1:


----------



## Blackrose_immortal

Im new here and thought id post a pic! This is me and my friend nicky...Im on the right :smile5:


----------



## Blackrose_immortal

how come my pic came up as a link?  lol


----------



## rachy86xx

This is me at one of my closest friends wedding last June:



me and all my girls:


----------



## Mr Gizmo

Blackrose_immortal said:


> how come my pic came up as a link?  lol


Is this better.


----------



## zacknzena

this is me


----------



## waterlilyold

zacknzena said:


> this is me


Well pleased to meet ya mate


----------



## Blackrose_immortal

Mr Giz said:


> Is this better.
> 
> Lol how'd ya do that?


----------



## Mr Gizmo

Blackrose_immortal said:


> Mr Giz said:
> 
> 
> 
> Is this better.
> 
> Lol how'd ya do that?
> 
> 
> 
> I loaded your photo into a file and then uploaded it into my photobucket account and then copied and pasted onto here. :thumbup:
Click to expand...


----------



## Blackrose_immortal

Mr Giz said:


> Blackrose_immortal said:
> 
> 
> 
> I loaded your photo into a file and then uploaded it into my photobucket account and then copied and pasted onto here. :thumbup:
> 
> 
> 
> Ahh i see, lol im not too good with stuff like that :blush: Thanks
Click to expand...


----------



## zacknzena

waterlily said:


> Well pleased to meet ya mate


 lol thanks waterlilly


----------



## RachyBobs

I look so young in this picture? :lol: this is minus the old jogging bottoms and hoody that smells of wolfhound


----------



## Inca's Mum

RachyBobs said:


> I look so young in this picture? :lol: this is minus the old jogging bottoms and hoody that smells of wolfhound


You look lovely! 

This is me -

On the floor at the Gate (on the left)









On Christmas Day


----------



## rob158

wow ur younger than i thought youd be, mayby its the mum bit in ur name,
i expect all mums to be old hags:laugh:


----------



## zacknzena

rob158 said:


> wow ur younger than i thought youd be, mayby its the mum bit in ur name,
> i expect all mums to be old hags:laugh:


Lol old hags we are not


----------



## Mum2Alfie

This is me with the late Harry2


----------



## Inca's Mum

rob158 said:


> wow ur younger than i thought youd be, mayby its the mum bit in ur name,
> i expect all mums to be old hags:laugh:


Haha yeah I'm only thirteen :lol:


----------



## Msjonesy

Can anyone tell me how a post a big picture??  I've tried but it only comes out an inch big..


----------



## dingal2000

cant remember if i posted this all ready or not..LOL ME ME ME :blush:


----------



## Inca's Mum

dingal2000 said:


> cant remember if i posted this all ready or not..LOL ME ME ME :blush:


Awww! How cute, the dog not you  not too bad


----------



## dingal2000

Inca's Mum said:


> Awww! How cute, the dog not you  not too bad


Back of a bus you mean..LOL not like i used to be years ago *sigh*


----------



## tashi

dingal2000 said:


> Back of a bus you mean..LOL not like i used to be years ago *sigh*


dont think any of us are  I used to be 6 stone soaking wet now with medical probs I dread to think


----------



## dingal2000

tashi said:


> soaking wet now


----------



## petiquette

Me & Harry


----------



## Kinjilabs

Ok another one from me

Was a few years ago like 1983!!


----------



## deb53

Don't think I've done one so here goes...

Nanny Deb with her dear Grandson


----------



## vickie1985

i love this thread...some pictures with pets are great! the pet always looks so cheeky when with their owners lol


----------



## Msjonesy

Well I dont know how to get a big picture but here's some small ones of me and my kids..


----------



## Msjonesy

Kinjilabs said:


> Ok another one from me
> 
> Was a few years ago like 1983!!
> 
> View attachment 38909


WOW!!! 5 labs????? I have a black Lab, Harvey. He's my absolute baby.


----------



## Msjonesy

Midnight said:


> This is me now at 43 !!


43?? I thought you meant that was a picture from being around 20 yrs old in the 80's or something. Where's your wrinkles????  I hoped I looked younger than my age but now I feel like a right old bag after seeing how young you look...

You lucky thing


----------



## vickie1985

rob158 said:


> ok heres mine,i dont usually do this, theres not even photos of me on facebook
> 
> me now


why not pics on facebook? do your real friends not know what you look like  lol


----------



## rob158

ok heres mine,i dont usually do this, theres not even photos of me on facebook

me now,05/02/2010,









me about 2 years ago, yes thats eye shadow:laugh: and red shiny baubles ::laugh: it wasn't even christmas:laugh:









me about 2 years ago again:laugh::laugh:









me in 2007, i had long hear for years,:laugh:


----------



## vickie1985

rob158 said:


> ok heres mine,i dont usually do this, theres not even photos of me on facebook
> 
> me now,05/02/2010,
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> me about 2 years ago, yes thats eye shadow:laugh: and red shiny baubles ::laugh: it wasn't even christmas:laugh:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> me about 2 years ago again:laugh::laugh:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> me in 2007, i had long hear for years,:laugh:


lol the words 'special' spring to mind. at least you know how to have fun hey!


----------



## GSDlover4ever

rob158 said:


> ok heres mine,i dont usually do this, theres not even photos of me on facebook
> 
> me now,05/02/2010,
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> me about 2 years ago, yes thats eye shadow:laugh: and red shiny baubles ::laugh: it wasn't even christmas:laugh:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> me about 2 years ago again:laugh::laugh:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> me in 2007, i had long hear for years,:laugh:


are they only images that you can see lol


----------



## rob158

GSDlover4ever said:


> are they only images that you can see lol


i dont get what you mean,


----------



## rob158

vickie1985 said:


> why not pics on facebook? do your real friends not know what you look like  lol


i dont like people seeing what i look like, i dont like my self, even tho the photos make me look like i love myself i dont,


----------



## vickie1985

rob158 said:


> i dont like people seeing what i look like, i dont like my self, even tho the photos make me look like i love myself i dont,


i know what you mean darling, im the same in some sences, but on facebook you have privacy settings, so strangers cant see


----------



## rob158

i realy care about strangers seeing me, its people i know i worry about,


----------



## vickie1985

rob158 said:


> i realy care about strangers seeing me, its people i know i worry about,


oh thats a little unusual  but whatever makes you happy


----------



## rob158

oh thats meant to be (i dont realy care), its coz people i know can talk to other people i know about how stupid i look:laugh:


----------



## vickie1985

rob158 said:


> oh thats meant to be (i dont realy care), its coz people i know can talk to other people i know about how stupid i look:laugh:


lol you look human to me, i know us humans are strange looking but you still look like the rest of us


----------



## rob158

yea :laugh:


----------



## GSDlover4ever

rob158 said:


> i dont get what you mean,


i can't see any images!


----------



## rob158

oh there all gone thay were therehmy:


----------



## xxwelshcrazyxx

Its sooooo hard to take a pic of yourself isnt it, and to find your BEST SIDE. This is me.


----------



## zacknzena

xxwelshcrazyxx said:


> Its sooooo hard to take a pic of yourself isnt it, and to find your BEST SIDE. This is me.


Lol


----------



## Ducky

slakey said:


> This is me:


ooo hello  haha


----------



## vickie1985

xxwelshcrazyxx said:


> Its sooooo hard to take a pic of yourself isnt it, and to find your BEST SIDE. This is me.


omg you stole my pic!! :blush2:


----------



## Cazza1974

This is me


----------



## xxwelshcrazyxx

vickie1985 said:


> omg you stole my pic!! :blush2:


I think it is the high cheek bones that makes us two look the same, but really this one is mine. Take note of the German Underarm Hair, that is from my aunty's side. lololol


----------



## Mum2Alfie

Ducky said:


> ooo hello  haha


Tongue back in ur head dear!! Hmmm perhaps u should have put some clothes on!! We got young kids on here!!


----------



## Fuzzbugs!x

Me on my 16th in the yellow dress - drunk . 
& me last august with the man - probably also drunk .
well you only live once lol !!
Nicole xx


----------



## Ducky

Fuzzbugs!x said:


> Me on my 16th in the yellow dress - drunk .
> & me last august with the man - probably also drunk .
> well you only live once lol !!
> Nicole xx


wow i thought you were older! very pretty though


----------



## chestermasey

this is me


----------



## Fuzzbugs!x

Ducky said:


> wow i thought you were older! very pretty though


I'm not that young lol . Do i come across as old !? Nicole xx


----------



## Ducky

haha wise beyond your years maybe?


----------



## ManyPaul

Hey guys will be brave and post a pic  dont be scared lol 

First one is extreme close up urgh lol, me posing

Second pic is me out for my friends bday (a wee bit tipsy lol)

Third is me and hubby on wedding day (my fave pic :001_tt1

oops could not get no. 2 and 3 to work??


----------



## Fuzzbugs!x

Ducky said:


> haha wise beyond your years maybe?


I've had dogs for all of my nearly seventeen years lol .


----------



## Guest

xxwelshcrazyxx said:


> Its sooooo hard to take a pic of yourself isnt it, and to find your BEST SIDE. This is me.


Absolutly stunning hunny!!!!!!  Lol!!


----------



## Guest

chestermasey said:


> this is me


Very pretty,

Jade x


----------



## Guest

Maybe when I feel a bit braver and have a nice photy I'll put mine up, I'll find some from my Xmas do and see which ones I like hah!


----------



## Kammie

Can't remember if I already posted a pic here but...

This was Last July when I first got George. 









And this is oh with George a few weeks ago, yes the oh was fast asleep on the floor and yes he is still wearing shorts in Febuary.


----------



## Guest

ahh Kammie Your bunnys so cute!!

Ok ok here's me! Feeling brave today and I just got my photobucket ap on my phone  
I have dark hair now.


----------



## Inca's Mum

lionhead-lover said:


> ahh Kammie Your bunnys so cute!!
> 
> Ok ok here's me! Feeling brave today and I just got my photobucket ap on my phone
> I have dark hair now.


Wow you're so pretty! And I removed the picture just to not clog up posts :laugh: I like your hair too (even if you say it's darker I bet it still looks lovely!


----------



## ManyPaul

lionhead-lover said:


> ahh Kammie Your bunnys so cute!!
> 
> Ok ok here's me! Feeling brave today and I just got my photobucket ap on my phone
> I have dark hair now.
> 
> Your hair is gorge, i love the cut


----------



## Guest

Ahh thanks Jess  xxxxx


Thanks manypaul 
I need it cutting again it's got longer, and my hairdresser doesn't live near me so I need to get it done when she's nxt across  but this is the closest picture o what my hairs like nowjust a tad longer, and brown!


----------



## Blackrose_immortal

Here goes.....hopefully it will work properly this time!

Here is a piccy of me and my beardie and also a pic of me at halloween dressed as a zombie  lol


----------



## Shin

Here's a recent picture of me, I dislike dresses-but this one is a winner!! The haggard bags under the eyes are sadly not going! Having had the stroke I'm on these tablets that basically turn me into an insomniac! 









Me and Bandit. 'Ah, get off mum!'









Ah, my trademark purple hair-about 3 years ago









About 3 years ago, Sooty 'hugging' me 









Ack, the vain-ness! I don't have pictures taken much of me anymore, I'm too self-concious now


----------



## Heulyn

Here I am =]
I have this thing about wearing daft glasses.... xD

Me & Sooty :









Me in my sunnies :









Daft Retro 3D glasses :









New 3D glasses :









In a dress!! :









Sooo I think that's enough of me =]
x


----------



## Acacia86

Here is me again ''the gawky one''...........i can't find my original piccie  so i must have deleted it!



















I am attempting the ''posh spice pout'' in the 2nd pic..........as you can see it failed big time :laugh::laugh:


----------



## vickie1985

Acacia86 said:


> Here is me again ''the gawky one''...........i can't find my original piccie  so i must have deleted it!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I am attempting the ''posh spice pout'' in the 2nd pic..........as you can see it failed big time :laugh::laugh:


lol You do the pout better than i do! i just litrally look like im puckering up for a kiss! haha

very pretty by the way


----------



## ManyPaul

You are so pretty  luv your eye makeup on your first piccy. I am a makeup addict lol


----------



## jessiegirl

this was taken last may when my jessie was abit younger


----------



## dingal2000

A few more pics including one older one from 5 years ago, just woken up after a nap in the wagon


----------



## smudgiesmummy

was it comfy sleeping in the cabin lol

this one i found of me taken wen i was 30 (im on the left)


----------



## dingal2000

smudge2009 said:


> was it comfy sleeping in the cabin lol


Well yes, because it had a bunk in it. but it was only when i woke up i found i was sleeping on a wasp  squashed against the back of my head..LOL


----------



## smudgiesmummy

dingal2000 said:


> Well yes, because it had a bunk in it. but it was only when i woke up i found i was sleeping on a wasp  squashed against the back of my head..LOL


lol i bet u had a buzzing noise in your head and all  :lol:


----------



## GoldenShadow

dingal2000 said:


> A few more pics including one older one from 5 years ago, just woken up after a nap in the wagon


You look like my Dad


----------



## dingal2000

Tinsley said:


> You look like my Dad


Gee thanks sweet ..LOL hahahahaha that would make me 14 when i had you , awwww i always thought i had a child out there ..LOL  

Is that a good thing or a bad thing by the way ??..LOL


----------



## metame

vickie1985 said:


> we get everyone to post eventually  when you get setteled in you will post a pic


can't make me post


----------



## xxwelshcrazyxx

dingal2000 said:


> A few more pics including one older one from 5 years ago, just woken up after a nap in the wagon


Your dog looks like our Benji, I love this breed such a loving one and so placid.


----------



## mlynnc

My big brother and I... and yes, of course he had to ruin a good picture.


----------



## dingal2000

xxwelshcrazyxx said:


> Your dog looks like our Benji, I love this breed such a loving one and so placid.


She is lovely every chance she gets she jumps up on my lap a licks me as much as she can


----------



## Andyt4

on my jols


----------



## GoldenShadow

dingal2000 said:


> Gee thanks sweet ..LOL hahahahaha that would make me 14 when i had you , awwww i always thought i had a child out there ..LOL
> 
> Is that a good thing or a bad thing by the way ??..LOL


Haha no idea 

Definitely look like him though!!


----------



## vickie1985

Andyt4 said:


> on my jols


ouu hello 

lol


----------



## vickie1985

mlynnc said:


> My big brother and I... and yes, of course he had to ruin a good picture.


lol brothers are such dorks!! Your very pretty though


----------



## Andyt4

vickie1985 said:


> ouu hello
> 
> lol


ha ha thank you! :blush2:


----------



## metame

Andyt4 said:


> on my jols






love the bridge!!

*nods*

:lol:


----------



## Andyt4

its a nice bridge


----------



## metame

Andyt4 said:


> its a nice bridge


bet the view was amazing too!


----------



## SamP

tis is me "HELLO ALL "


----------



## charmedlassie88

Wow you look great! Looks like you've just been on holiday or are on it.

Me


----------



## jessiegirl

great pics everyone

heres me


----------



## dingal2000

Me and stella


----------



## jessiegirl

dingal2000 said:


> Me and stella


LOOK INTO MY EYES!!!!!! lol


----------



## Agility Springer

Recent one of me....

Spot the difference!


----------



## smudgiesmummy

jessiegirl said:


> LOOK INTO MY EYES!!!!!! lol


i was thinking the same lol

good pic though


----------



## smudgiesmummy

me with cosmic blue hair dye... looks more black... change from brown hair


----------



## smudgiesmummy

a new one of me from a night out last night


----------



## lingy37

me and my spotty best friend


----------



## Emma Kuma

Ok everyone im going to be brave here is a picture of me & my better half


----------



## vickie1985

i thought it was time to show my true colours.....

hahaha, believe me this pic is one of the few innocent ones!!


----------



## Maz&Oozy

ok quick pic of me...


----------



## dingal2000

Maz&Oozy said:


> ok quick pic of me...


Thats a Lovely pic


----------



## metame

ok... here's what i looked like when i met John Barrowman last year


----------



## Clare7435

This is meeeeeeeee....and it's all ya getting hahahahahaha:lol::lol::lol:


----------



## Clare7435

metame said:


> ok... here's what i looked like when i met John Barrowman last year


LOVING the outfit xxx


----------



## metame

Clare7435 said:


> This is meeeeeeeee....and it's all ya getting hahahahahaha:lol::lol::lol:


OMG!!! cousin it had a haircut?!

:lol:

you gave more than i did


----------



## metame

Clare7435 said:


> LOVING the outfit xxx


it was awesome!

took me an entire week and multiple trips to town. didnt do my readings for any class but one we all had a seoparate reading and had to summarise. only me and my friend turned up...

'why havnt you done your reading?'
'do you want the truth or can i make something up that you may believe?'
'the truth.'
'ah, ok. Well... theres a doctor who alien talent contest and i didnt know until sunday night and the thing originally ended in an hour so i wasnt bothered and then i learnt that actually people had an extra week because constumes werent that good so this week i gev up doing any work so i could paper mache my costume and ive been sewing and paper macheing and painting all week...'
'well the least you could have done was brought your costume in!'


----------



## Clare7435

metame said:


> OMG!!! cousin it had a haircut?!
> 
> :lol:
> 
> you gave more than i did


pmsl.....we're woman....we're allowed to hate our picis xx


----------



## Jess2308

Here's me. Sadly im not the beautiful, elegant, slim one  Isnt she gorgeous though?!


----------



## Clare7435

metame said:


> it was awesome!
> 
> took me an entire week and multiple trips to town. didnt do my readings for any class but one we all had a seoparate reading and had to summarise. only me and my friend turned up...
> 
> 'why havnt you done your reading?'
> 'do you want the truth or can i make something up that you may believe?'
> 'the truth.'
> 'ah, ok. Well... theres a doctor who alien talent contest and i didnt know until sunday night and the thing originally ended in an hour so i wasnt bothered and then i learnt that actually people had an extra week because constumes werent that good so this week i gev up doing any work so i could paper mache my costume and ive been sewing and paper macheing and painting all week...'
> 'well the least you could have done was brought your costume in!'


PMSL i like your honesty, as did yur tutor by the sounds of it lol xx


----------



## Inca's Mum

Clare7435 said:


> This is meeeeeeeee....and it's all ya getting hahahahahaha:lol::lol::lol:


THAT IS IN DISNEYLAND PARIS. IT MUST BE?! :thumbup:


----------



## Clare7435

Jess2308 said:


> Here's me. Sadly im not the beautiful, elegant, slim one  Isnt she gorgeous though?!


That's a lovely picture hun....and your pooch is beautiful too


----------



## Clare7435

dingal2000 said:


> Me and stella


Luvin the pici dingle....what are you trying to do with that pooch lol xx


----------



## dingal2000

Clare7435 said:


> Luvin the pici dingle....what are you trying to do with that pooch lol xx


She was attempting mind control on me


----------



## metame

Jess2308 said:


> Here's me. Sadly im not the beautiful, elegant, slim one  Isnt she gorgeous though?!


oh wow she is, what is she?


----------



## metame

Clare7435 said:


> PMSL i like your honesty, as did yur tutor by the sounds of it lol xx


im way too honest for my own good! like, seriously...


----------



## lis4242

Heres me  
Recently introduced myself in the newbies section, so be gentle lol...have put pictures of my animals on my newbie post too


----------



## dingal2000

lis4242 said:


> Heres me
> Recently introduced myself in the newbies section, so be gentle lol...have put pictures of my animals on my newbie post too


Very nice picture  :thumbup: did you blind yourself with that flash :scared:


----------



## lis4242

lol yeh looks that way, was messing around with my friend who was also trying to blind me with the high beam on their car parked infront of mine  hehe!!


----------



## Guest

vickie1985 said:


> ouu hello
> 
> lol


I was thinking just the same! lol


----------



## dingal2000

lis4242 said:


> lol yeh looks that way, was messing around with my friend who was also trying to blind me with the high beam on their car parked infront of mine  hehe!!


Either that or the aliens had landed and you didnt notice because of the flash..LOL hahahahahahahahaha :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## lis4242

lol we come in peace  :thumbup:


----------



## dingal2000

lis4242 said:


> lol we come in peace  :thumbup:


 :scared: :scared: :scared: :scared: :scared: :scared: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Clare7435

OK...I'll half turn round but only because I've been told to lol

this is the worst pici ever, the sun was sooooo bright and making me frown...and i had a hint of ''get that f***** camera outa my face' too lol:lol::lol::lol:...I HATE having my photo taken...


----------



## dingal2000

Clare7435 said:


> OK...I'll half turn round but only because I've been told to lol
> 
> this is the worst pici ever, the sun was sooooo bright and making me frown...and i had a hint of ''get that f***** camera outa my face' too lol:lol::lol::lol:...I HATE having my photo taken...


:thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: lovely :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## metame

Clare7435 said:


> OK...I'll half turn round but only because I've been told to lol
> 
> this is the worst pici ever, the sun was sooooo bright and making me frown...and i had a hint of ''get that f***** camera outa my face' too lol:lol::lol::lol:...I HATE having my photo taken...


aw, you;re pretty!

haha, noones gonna get me out of my alien costume :lol:


----------



## Clare7435

metame said:


> aw, you;re pretty!
> 
> haha, noones gonna get me out of my alien costume :lol:


Oh bless u what a lovely thing to say....U should post your pici hun...people seldom like picis of themselves....I hate my own...but honestly....you're lovely with or without your pici xx


----------



## Acacia86

Clare7435 said:


> Oh bless u what a lovely thing to say....U should post your pici hun...people seldom like picis of themselves....I hate my own...but honestly....you're lovely with or without your pici xx


You are very beautiful :thumbup:

I have some very embarrassing ones of me but i have shown one and will not show anymore :lol:


----------



## Jess2308

metame said:


> oh wow she is, what is she?


She is a basenji :thumbup:


----------



## metame

Jess2308 said:


> She is a basenji :thumbup:


aww! shes gorgeous!

its a good pic of you both


----------



## metame

Clare7435 said:


> Oh bless u what a lovely thing to say....U should post your pici hun...people seldom like picis of themselves....I hate my own...but honestly....you're lovely with or without your pici xx


lol, ok...


----------



## xxx_phoenix_xxx

i don't have one of just me but here one of me with my daddy kins 10 months ago don't look to bad concidering i gave birth two days before the pic was taken and dads being dads had to go out to get some fresh air then he decides to get the camera out bless him xxxx


----------



## Maz&Oozy

dingal2000 said:


> Thats a Lovely pic


awww thanks id just had my long hair cut short so wasnt used to it, still arnt and I just set the camera up and used my infared thingmajig lol im useless with tec terms haha.


----------



## metame

xxx_phoenix_xxx said:


> i don't have one of just me but here one of me with my daddy kins 10 months ago don't look to bad concidering i gave birth two days before the pic was taken and dads being dads had to go out to get some fresh air then he decides to get the camera out bless him xxxx


i dont believe you gave birth 2 days before that pic was taken!!!


----------



## BattleKat

moi and my friend james (who is much taller than me)


----------



## ButterflyBlue

ok...... guess i should post one up............ no sucky comments, peeps


----------



## haireisis

taken last year


----------



## simplysardonic

haireisis said:


> taken last year


great tattoos


----------



## smudgiesmummy

taken today after having my hair cut


----------



## slakey

I seem to have some admirers :blush:


----------



## lizzyboo

heres me x


----------



## Inca's Mum

slakey said:


> I seem to have some admirers :blush:


Bet you expected it of course! :lol:


----------



## GSDlover4ever

Lovely pictures everybody, i rarely have my picture taken these days, i am usually always the one taking the pics instead


----------



## kellyrich

Well here is me and one of my babies!!


----------



## Mr Gizmo

kellyrich said:


> Well here is me and one of my babies!!


Bloody hell  ,either your two foot tall or thats one hell of a bunny you got there. :lol:


----------



## kellyrich

Mr Giz said:


> Bloody hell  ,either your two foot tall or thats one hell of a bunny you got there. :lol:


Ha ha he is one hell of a bunny!! Hes a giant breed and yes very big lol!!


----------



## Guest




----------



## slakey

that looks painful.


----------



## charmedlassie88

That's some corset! Does it hurt?

Me with daisy:


----------



## Guest

nope its not painful.
custom made one like all my corsets- iv been lacing for a LONG time so im fine with it. you couldnt do that with a shop bought corset, doesnt work the same way due to the construction of the garment. that one is made to my shape and is 18"


----------



## GSDlover4ever

whaleomelette said:


> nope its not painful.
> custom made one like all my corsets- iv been lacing for a LONG time so im fine with it. you couldnt do that with a shop bought corset, doesnt work the same way due to the construction of the garment. that one is made to my shape and is 18"


you waist is 18 inches?

my dogs neck is bigger than that lol


----------



## Guest

GSDlover4ever said:


> you waist is 18 inches?
> 
> my dogs neck is bigger than that lol


when i lace my self in yes, otherwise its 24"
my measurements are
32d boobies
24 waist
33 hips:
in that pic, im bigger now as iv not been very well


----------



## Acacia86

whaleomelette said:


>


Are you into Burlesque??? :thumbup:


----------



## jellybean01

This is me


----------



## Guest

Acacia86 said:


> Are you into Burlesque??? :thumbup:


i like it but 99.9% of dancers are sh!t and into it because its cool thanks to dita von teese
i have a big collection of vintage erotica from the 30s-50s its beautiful. the underwear is to die for!
i have a big collection of that too


----------



## xshellx

Sorry 2 do this to you's all but here is moi hehe


----------



## metame

you're all really pretty!


----------



## PookieBear

Well here it is....Moi...as well, ummm.... Moi!!!


----------



## xxx_phoenix_xxx

metame said:


> i dont believe you gave birth 2 days before that pic was taken!!!


lol why not i look as pale as anything


----------



## Taz Devil

here I am on a good day:-









I had my head shaved for Comic Relief 2007 Story and More Pics Here

Before picture with my son:-









And an after picture









Always a good one to put above the fire to keep the kids away.


----------



## metame

hey Taz, those ears really suit you, you should keep them :lol:


----------



## Taz Devil

metame said:


> hey Taz, those ears really suit you, you should keep them :lol:


What makes you think they're fake?


----------



## metame

Taz Devil said:


> What makes you think they're fake?


the fact you took them off oin the next 2 pictures :lol:


----------



## Taz Devil

metame said:


> the fact you took them off oin the next 2 pictures :lol:


DOH!
:w00t:Singing:


----------



## simplysardonic

whaleomelette said:


>


Love the corset
I'm glad there's someone else who agrees that Dita Von Teese has opened the world of burlesque up to a load of wannabes


----------



## Guest

simplysardonic said:


> Love the corset
> I'm glad there's someone else who agrees that Dita Von Teese has opened the world of burlesque up to a load of wannabes


aye, its abit annoying. 99% of dancers are crap and thats no exageration.
im getting back to my normal size and ill show them what its all about!
i remember when dita used to sell d!ldos on her website and rubber corsets etc. not any more tho


----------



## simplysardonic

whaleomelette said:


> aye, its abit annoying. 99% of dancers are crap and thats no exageration.
> im getting back to my normal size and ill show them what its all about!
> i remember when dita used to sell d!ldos on her website and rubber corsets etc. not any more tho


We go to the local alternative nights when we can, me & the OH love burlesque (he wants to become a male dancer!) I haven't got the self confidence to do it myself, but you go girl:thumbup:


----------



## Guest

simplysardonic said:


> We go to the local alternative nights when we can, me & the OH love burlesque (he wants to become a male dancer!) I haven't got the self confidence to do it myself, but you go girl:thumbup:


i dont get the boylesque thing my self haha
i dont have confidence in the way i look either. well. i now realise having put weight due to being ill, how much of a killer figure i had before 
im getting out more though so ill be back to normal soon.
its given me time to put my costumes together- they have enough crystals to rivial dita von teese!
iv made them to my old mesaurements so dont fit too well atm!


----------



## shutterspeed




----------



## _Sara_

This is me and my Dad. My hacking jacket is huuuuge tho :lol:


----------



## Lollie1515

this is me...










me and sonny


----------



## GillyR

Just wondering what miserable mare rated this a two....LOL.


----------



## Nocturnal

Hm, I'm not sure I have any pictures of me. :lol:
There's one of me pretending to play a harp somewhere, I think....


----------



## Sleeping_Lion

Here I am.....










Ooooops no, that's my bum,

Ok, here we go......


----------



## Kinjilabs

OK here me again...


----------



## Kinjilabs

Lollie1515 said:


> this is me...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> me and sonny


lovely pics


----------



## Nocturnal

I'm the one wearing a shirt. Singing:


----------



## RockRomantic

meeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee


----------



## Bexy

Double post


----------



## Bexy

Here's me and yes I always have a total cheesy grin


----------



## hawksport

Me and a young bird


----------



## mellimoo

Only meee!!


----------



## ness1982

Here's me


----------



## dingal2000

New Pic


----------



## smudgiesmummy

dingal2000 said:


> New Pic


:thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## xxwelshcrazyxx

dingal2000 said:


> New Pic


Nice looking bloke I must say.:thumbup:


----------



## colliemerles

dingal2000 said:


> New Pic


yup, not bad.:thumbup:..:thumbup:...:thumbup:...


----------



## dingal2000

thanks  its one of the only ones i lke


----------



## smudgiesmummy

dingal2000 said:


> thanks  its one of the only ones i lke


lol wheres the hair anyway     u bald under there :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## dingal2000

smudge2009 said:


> lol wheres the hair anyway     u bald under there :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


Yeah , well nearly, i had a number 1 cut months ago , its coming back slowly


----------



## bird

Not bad looking at all. :thumbup:


----------



## Jamie




----------



## colliemerles

Jamie said:


>


pink is your colour, :thumbup:


----------



## smudgiesmummy

dingal2000 said:


> Yeah , well nearly, i had a number 1 cut months ago , its coming back slowly


lol and heres me thinking you were losing your hair


----------



## metame

Jamie said:


>


lol! awesome


----------



## metame

borderer said:


> bordie...............................


is taht really you?

you look nothing like i imagined you to either!


----------



## Guest

metame said:


> is taht really you?
> 
> you look nothing like i imagined you to either!


how did you imagine me


----------



## metame

borderer said:


> how did you imagine me


no idea!
just not that :lol:


----------



## bird

Just for Metame 

View attachment 43269


----------



## Guest

bird said:


> Just for Metame
> 
> View attachment 43269


very nice:001_wub::yesnod:


----------



## xxwelshcrazyxx

Jamie said:


>


What big ears you got Mr Wolf, What a big nose you got Mr Wolf. What a big............??? You got Mr Wolf..................:lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: That is so funny.


----------



## bird

borderer said:


> very nice:001_wub::yesnod:


Fank u


----------



## smudgiesmummy

Jamie said:


>





bird said:


> Just for Metame
> 
> View attachment 43269


great pictures,.,, both are you :thumbup:


----------



## metame

ok, so... 

but, due to lots of pressure...

here i am first, 16. First thing in the morning, camping at wgw! Second, at 18 (4 years ago). I've not changed much tbh, just got fatter
made the dress myself as well

last photo is of me 2 years ago in Belfast airport! id just deleted 2 days worth of constant photos and wasn't very please with myself!


----------



## bird

metame said:


> ok, so... please dont quote my pic! it's bad enough i'm putting it up once! If you do repeat my pic, im giving out negative reps!
> 
> but, due to lots of pressure...
> 
> here i am at 18 (4 years ago). I've not changed much tbh, just got fatter
> made the dress myself as well


You look lovely.  and so talented to make your own clothes too. I'm getting a sewing machine next week to start that. Trouble is I've not touched a machine for close on 30 years if not longer. :scared: But I've got some bits of material to play with till it all comes back to me.


----------



## metame

bird said:


> You look lovely.  and so talented to make your own clothes too. I'm getting a sewing machine next week to start that. Trouble is I've not touched a machine for close on 30 years if not longer. :scared: But I've got some bits of material to play with till it all comes back to me.


haha, thanks. It's the first proper thing ive ever made, and i swear it'll be my last! had to make it one handed as well as my right hand was in a splint at the time and i only had a week to make it! became an expert with the unpicker!

(and i didnt sew the zip  but thats the only thing i didn't do!)


----------



## bird

LOVE the hair in the second one.


----------



## smudgiesmummy

hey metame... you are lovely... you shouldnt of worried about what other people say :thumbup:


----------



## metame

bird said:


> LOVE the hair in the second one.


cheers. they glowed in the dark!


smudge2009 said:


> hey metame... you are lovely... you shouldnt of worried about what other people say :thumbup:



still doesnt mean i cant be!


----------



## smudgiesmummy

metame said:


> cheers. they glowed in the dark!
> 
> 
> still doesnt mean i cant be!


a lot of people think it... i do all the time


----------



## EmzieAngel

Here's me =D










In the middle


----------



## metame

EmzieAngel said:


> Here's me =D


SNOW



you should see my hat for snow


----------



## metame

smudge2009 said:


> a lot of people think it... i do all the time


do what???


----------



## EmzieAngel

metame said:


> SNOW
> 
> 
> 
> you should see my hat for snow


Haha, I hated that snow!!
It was in Poland and I was stood out in it for about 12 hours nearly.


----------



## metame

EmzieAngel said:


> Haha, I hated that snow!!
> It was in Poland and I was stood out in it for about 12 hours nearly.


aw 

why did you hate it though?


----------



## EmzieAngel

metame said:


> aw
> 
> why did you hate it though?


Well it was beautiful, but when you're standing in it for 12 hours it's not very nice, I couldn't feel my feet it was that cold.


----------



## smudgiesmummy

metame said:


> do what???


dont like pictures of themselves


----------



## metame

smudge2009 said:


> dont like pictures of themselves


oh, ok. lol. im gonna delete them in a min anyway


----------



## xxwelshcrazyxx

metame said:


> oh, ok. lol. im gonna delete them in a min anyway


were is it ????????????????????????


----------



## xxwelshcrazyxx

Metame they are lovely pic's, why dont you like putting up your pics, you are a very pretty girl. dont delete them it is nice to see who we are talking to. I like them honest.


----------



## tashi

Metame you have a lovely smile and enchanting eyes, dont be afraid to show your photo you are a very attractive young lady :thumbup:


----------



## deb53

hawksport said:


> Me and a young bird


Cool pic....so envious :thumbup:

x


----------



## metame

EmzieAngel said:


> Well it was beautiful, but when you're standing in it for 12 hours it's not very nice, I couldn't feel my feet it was that cold.


lol! that reminds me of hogmanay at stirling castle - we were taking it oin turns to stand on each others feet!


xxwelshcrazyxx said:


> Metame they are lovely pic's, why dont you like putting up your pics, you are a very pretty girl. dont delete them it is nice to see who we are talking to. I like them honest.





tashi said:


> Metame you have a lovely smile and enchanting eyes, dont be afraid to show your photo you are a very attractive young lady :thumbup:




stop being nice to me!
but thank you.


----------



## tashi

metame said:


> lol! that reminds me of hogmanay at stirling castle - we were taking it oin turns to stand on each others feet!
> 
> 
> 
> stop being nice to me!


I am being truthful :thumbup:


----------



## metame

tashi said:


> I am being truthful :thumbup:


haha, i added to it.

i think in the first pic id been crying actually


----------



## deb53

Wow... nice new pics :thumbup:

Metame...you are just how I imagined you...beautiful mind beautiful face :thumbup:

Mr Dingal...Another nice one, have you deleted the one with you leaning out of the cab?
Thats the one for "all the single ladies" :thumbup:


----------



## metame

deb53 said:


> Wow... nice new pics :thumbup:
> 
> Metame...you are just how I imagined you...beautiful mind beautiful face :thumbup:
> 
> Mr Dingal...Another nice one, have you deleted the one with you leaning out of the cab?
> Thats the one for "all the single ladies" :thumbup:


ok, who's paying ya?
:lol:

thanks deb


----------



## Mum2Alfie

smudge2009 said:


> hey metame... you are lovely... you shouldnt of worried about what other people say :thumbup:


I totally agree!!! She is very pretty!!!


----------



## metame

you're all being added to my sniper list 

:lol:


----------



## tashi

metame said:


> you're all being added to my sniper list
> 
> :lol:


have my tin helmet on and my camouflage gear heading for the bunker :scared:


----------



## metame

tashi said:


> have my tin helmet on and my camouflage gear heading for the bunker :scared:


aww, i couldnt shoot you tashi!


----------



## bullet

Heres little 'ol me again:lol: I'm on the left of the numpties


----------



## Mum2Alfie

Me with my 2 pooches!!


----------



## tashi

walking a few of the dogs with my mother


----------



## metame

tashi said:


> View attachment 43282
> 
> 
> walking a few of the dogs with my mother


just a few of them!


----------



## tashi

metame said:


> just a few of them!


yep only 6 lol


----------



## deb53

bullet said:


> Heres little 'ol me again:lol: I'm on the left of the numpties


OMG...and how much does the young Laddie look like you!!


----------



## deb53

Heres me at my worst...

1st and last time camping early last year!!

As you can tell I hated every minute ...It was so friggin cold Why do people want to spend time in a tent???


----------



## tashi

deb53 said:


> Heres me at my worst...
> 
> 1st and last time camping early last year!!
> 
> As you can tell I hated every minute ...It was so friggin cold Why do people want to spend time in a tent???


Cant wait to get away in mine lol, tent, dogs, couple of bottles of wine - great fun :thumbup:


----------



## deb53

tashi said:


> Cant wait to get away in mine lol, tent, dogs, couple of bottles of wine - great fun :thumbup:


In Gran Canaria maybe :lol::lol:

Even the dogs wouldn't get up in the morning!!


----------



## tashi

deb53 said:


> In Gran Canaria maybe :lol::lol:
> 
> Even the dogs wouldn't get up in the morning!!


Nope round the shows in the summer, have such a good time with the bbq's and tipple dont feel the cold lmao


----------



## metame

deb53 said:


> Heres me at my worst...
> 
> 1st and last time camping early last year!!
> 
> As you can tell I hated every minute ...It was so friggin cold Why do people want to spend time in a tent???


haha! thats cheating!

i LOVE camping!

but noone goes with me :crying:


----------



## deb53

metame said:


> haha! thats cheating!
> 
> i LOVE camping!
> 
> but noone goes with me :crying:


You can take my place this year cos they are already talking about going again.

Luckily I cant go because of my back (well thats my excuse). Think I was only person with thick dressing gown and a 15tog quilt on the site:lol::lol:


----------



## metame

deb53 said:


> You can take my place this year cos they are already talking about going again.
> 
> Luckily I cant go because of my back (well thats my excuse). Think I was only person with thick dressing gown and a 15tog quilt on the site:lol::lol:


aw, i'd love to go!



when we did our first ever DofE training expedition though, i kinda set fire to the grass on the camp site :lol:

never let a 14 year old play around with an army stove


----------



## smudgiesmummy

great pictures everyone :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## metame

HarryHamster2 said:


> Me with my 2 pooches!!


you all look so content!
i want to steal missy


----------



## Mum2Alfie

Heehee deb can hardly see you!!!


----------



## deb53

HarryHamster2 said:


> Heehee deb can hardly see you!!!


Thats how cold it was...spent everyday peering through something!!


----------



## dingal2000

deb53 said:


> Heres me at my worst...
> 
> 1st and last time camping early last year!!
> 
> As you can tell I hated every minute ...It was so friggin cold Why do people want to spend time in a tent???


you could play guess the forum member with those pics ..LOL


----------



## metame

deb53 said:


> Thats how cold it was...spent everyday peering through something!!


you coulda at least have found something transparent!


how come you havent been pressured into putting up an uncovered pic?


----------



## dingal2000

This pic is about 3 years old


----------



## tashi

dingal2000 said:


> This pic is about 3 years old


I would have got on your bus hun xx


----------



## dingal2000

tashi said:


> I would have got on your bus hun xx


And you would have been more than welcome  xxx


----------



## dingal2000

Me and Gemma


----------



## tashi

dingal2000 said:


> Me and Gemma


Whats she got on her head lol


----------



## dingal2000

tashi said:


> Whats she got on her head lol


LOL nothing , its a teddy hanging down 
LOL


----------



## deb53

dingal2000 said:


> you could play guess the forum member with those pics ..LOL


:lol::lol::lol:



metame said:


> you coulda at least have found something transparent!
> 
> 
> how come you havent been pressured into putting up an uncovered pic?


Transparent???...God I had goosebumps on my goosebumps...No need for a wardrobe!! 

Ok an uncovered one.


----------



## deb53

dingal2000 said:


> Me and Gemma


T...weet T...woooo:thumbup:


----------



## dingal2000

deb53 said:


> T...weet T...woooo:thumbup:


i used to have that on toast..LOL xxxx


----------



## dingal2000

this one was many years ago..LOL think i was 25 in this pic


----------



## Mum2Alfie

dingal2000 said:


> this one was many years ago..LOL think i was 25 in this pic


Phew is it getting hot in here or is it just me! :lol:

Debs is that your lil grandson?


----------



## babycham2002

This is me and my handbag dogs
I look really young here, Im nearly 24, Oh well Ill appreciate it one day


----------



## deb53

HarryHamster2 said:


> Phew is it getting hot in here or is it just me! :lol:
> 
> Debs is that your lil grandson?


Sure is Hun x


----------



## metame

babycham2002 said:


> This is me and my handbag dogs
> I look really young here, Im nearly 24, Oh well Ill appreciate it one day


that's so CUTE!


----------



## metame

deb53 said:


> :lol::lol::lol:
> 
> Transparent???...God I had goosebumps on my goosebumps...No need for a wardrobe!!
> 
> Ok an uncovered one.


yay! we have a debs!!
*waves*


----------



## dingal2000

teaching gemma to drive


----------



## Lucylewis0

This is me, taken last summer, with my cheeky little daughter getting in on the photo


----------



## dingal2000

Lucylewis0 said:


> This is me, taken last summer, with my cheeky little daughter getting in on the photo


Lovely pic indeed :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## dingal2000

deb53 said:


> *waves* back...."Hello Metame"
> 
> Then shoots back undercover for a few mins
> 
> (very very poorly in Poland after a night tasting all the different vodkas)...not recommended :lol::lol::lol::lol:


DEBS


----------



## deb53

dingal2000 said:


> DEBS


I was asleep ( or unconscious!!!) B*****ds


----------



## Lucylewis0

dingal2000 said:


> Lovely pic indeed :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


thankyou, nice pic of you too! :thumbup:


----------



## dingal2000

deb53 said:


> I was asleep ( or unconscious!!!) B*****ds


LOL hahahahahaha i would have made the pics worse than that...LOL :thumbup:


----------



## metame

i love you guys so much!


----------



## deb53

dingal2000 said:


> LOL hahahahahaha i would have made the pics worse than that...LOL :thumbup:


Never ever ever again !!! :lol::lol::lol:


----------



## metame

i dont get how you can all post pics and leave them up!


----------



## dingal2000

deb53 said:


> Never ever ever again !!! :lol::lol::lol:


We have ALL said that..LOL


----------



## deb53

metame said:


> i dont get how you can all post pics and leave them up!


There not:lol::lol::lol:



dingal2000 said:


> We have ALL said that..LOL


Well Poland Yes ...Polish vodka NOOOOOO:lol::lol:


----------



## dingal2000

deb53 said:


> There not:lol::lol::lol:
> 
> Well Poland Yes ...Polish vodka NOOOOOO:lol::lol:


Russia next then  i`ll come along


----------



## metame

deb53 said:


> There not:lol::lol::lol:


oh yeah


----------



## deb53

dingal2000 said:


> Russia next then  i`ll come along


:thumbup::thumbup::thumbup:

Wondered why no one started work till 11....then realised they were all pi-eyed on vodka.

The bar only shut between 3am and 3.30am for a quick refill 

I'm sure Poland is lovely if you get to see it


----------



## simplysardonic

dingal2000 said:


> teaching gemma to drive


wow, just seen this picture & spent ages trying to work out how you balanced that small toy on your dogs head. Then I realised it isn't........


----------



## Guest

It had to happen some time, older pic...still look the same though, just a hint of grey in the beard now, damn kids!!!


----------



## simplysardonic

jon bda said:


> It had to happen some time, older pic...still look the same though, just a hint of grey in the beard now, damn kids!!!


love the hair, very metal


----------



## Guest

simplysardonic said:


> love the hair, very metal


Just fired up some Maiden for you!.
:thumbup:


----------



## Guest

jon bda said:


> It had to happen some time, older pic...still look the same though, just a hint of grey in the beard now, damn kids!!!


Awesome hair and beard! :thumbup:


----------



## vickie1985

i have to agree, awsome hair and beard!! :thumbup:

of all the pics from the wedding we went too, the only semi decent pic of me and the OH, the rest are bloody awfull! lol

baring in mind this pic isnt amazing hahaha


----------



## simplysardonic

jon bda said:


> Just fired up some Maiden for you!.
> :thumbup:


Nice one, thankies:thumbup:


----------



## Guest

simplysardonic said:


> Nice one, thankies:thumbup:


Its all downhill from here though, Tim Minchin - Inflatable You!!!.


----------



## smudgiesmummy

a new one


----------



## xxwelshcrazyxx

smudge2009 said:


> a new one


Wow I love that pic, it suits you too. You look like a lawyer now, :scared: :lol: I love it hun it is lovely.:thumbup:


----------



## smudgiesmummy

thanks hun ... heres a side view


----------



## xxwelshcrazyxx

smudge2009 said:


> thanks hun ... heres a side view


Will you have to put straightners in it every morning now,? My daughter did that to my hair one day, I liked it but it is too time consuming for me to do every day as I have natural curly hair.


----------



## bullet

xxwelshcrazyxx said:


> Will you have to put straightners in it every morning now,? My daughter did that to my hair one day, I liked it but it is too time consuming for me to do every day as I have natural curly hair.


If you look closely in that ear, i'm sure you can see daylight:lol:


----------



## xxwelshcrazyxx

bullet said:


> If you look closely in that ear, i'm sure you can see daylight:lol:


No. that is the shine of her brains, you can see them clearly now she had her hair done. :thumbup::lol:


----------



## smudgiesmummy

bullet said:


> If you look closely in that ear, i'm sure you can see daylight:lol:


cheeky bugger ... :lol: :lol:



xxwelshcrazyxx said:


> Will you have to put straightners in it every morning now,? My daughter did that to my hair one day, I liked it but it is too time consuming for me to do every day as I have natural curly hair.


well i have got straighteners but i havent quite got the hang on using them :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## simplysardonic

Meeeeeee......

At a mate's house a few years ago








& trapped in a cage, where I belong


----------



## MissShelley

Cool pics guys!  seeing as my better half posted his mug up, thought I better post mine lol


----------



## Guest

MissShelley said:


> Cool pics guys!  seeing as my better half posted his mug up, thought I better post mine lol


And in her natural enviroment...


----------



## xxwelshcrazyxx

I have stopped burgulars in their tracks with this pic :thumbup::lol:


----------



## kelseye

i know who u are now lol its good to know who u are talking to 
i will put on up now


----------



## kelseye

as im on a different pc all i have is this photo of our family lol i look minging will put a new one up soon


----------



## kelseye

smudge2009 said:


> a new one


lovely pic


----------



## vickie1985

xxwelshcrazyxx said:


> I have stopped burgulars in their tracks with this pic :thumbup::lol:


lol i might use mine on my door, never thought of that!! :thumbup:

kiddin! thats a lovely pic


----------



## vickie1985

this is me without my mask on! :001_cool:


----------



## Inca's Mum

Omg welshie I've never seen a picture of you! :scared:


----------



## metame

Inca's Mum said:


> Omg welshie I've never seen a picture of you! :scared:


did you not see the one where it looked like she was chained to the kicthen cupboards :lol:

@welshie you look completely different in that pic.


----------



## Inca's Mum

metame said:


> did you not see the one where it looked like she was chained to the kicthen cupboards :lol:
> 
> @welshie you look completely different in that pic.


NO? :lol: is it on here somewhere?


----------



## metame

Inca's Mum said:


> NO? :lol: is it on here somewhere?


no idea now!

may be...

i think it was bullet taht made the joke about it though ;p


----------



## metame

Inca's Mum said:


> NO? :lol: is it on here somewhere?


yes it is and there you go

http://www.petforums.co.uk/general-chat/9243-post-picture-yourself-ill-start-2-a-155.html

see how nice i am to you? trawling all the way back to find it...


----------



## xxwelshcrazyxx

vickie1985 said:


> this is me without my mask on! :001_cool:


Love the shape of your head, must be the hairstyle lolololo


Inca's Mum said:


> Omg welshie I've never seen a picture of you! :scared:


Did that shock you, pmsl.:thumbup:



metame said:


> did you not see the one where it looked like she was chained to the kicthen cupboards :lol:
> 
> Not literely chained to the kitchen cupboards, not that kinky.
> 
> @welshie you look completely different in that pic.


Is that in a good way or bad way ???????????



Inca's Mum said:


> NO? :lol: is it on here somewhere?


Yes it sure is.


----------



## smudgiesmummy

kelseye said:


> lovely pic


thanks hun xx


----------



## smudgiesmummy

xxwelshcrazyxx said:


> I have stopped burgulars in their tracks with this pic :thumbup::lol:


hey welshie what are u starring into ....SPACE :lol::lol:

good pic though :thumbup:


----------



## bullet

smudge2009 said:


> hey welshie what are u starring into ....SPACE :lol::lol:
> 
> good pic though :thumbup:


Thats not welshie, the mouth's closed:lol:


----------



## smudgiesmummy

bullet said:


> Thats not welshie, the mouth's closed:lol:


bullet what are you trying to say :lol: :lol: :eek6: :eek6:


----------



## bullet

smudge2009 said:


> bullet what are you trying to say :lol: :lol: :eek6: :eek6:


All i said was i didn't believe it was welshie, the mouth aint moving:lol:, anyway good evening young lady:thumbup:


----------



## smudgiesmummy

bullet said:


> All i said was i didn't believe it was welshie, the mouth aint moving:lol:, anyway good evening young lady:thumbup:


good evening to you mr bullet :thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## bullet

jen24 said:


> i'll put a pic of me up, even though you can see me in my profile pic anyway!
> 
> me on my wedding day to lovely hubby (tobyk9)


aaaaaaaaaaaaaah! thats a nice photo, i'll have to see if i've got one of me in my wedding dress:lol:


----------



## bullet

smudge2009 said:


> good evening to you mr bullet :thumbup::thumbup:


hows you this fine evening?


----------



## smudgiesmummy

bullet said:


> hows you this fine evening?


im good but shattered.... how about you?


----------



## bullet

smudge2009 said:


> im good but shattered.... how about you?


just waiting for the mrs to go to bed so i can bring our anniversary present in


----------



## tashi

New one of me


----------



## bullet

tashi said:


> New one of me
> 
> View attachment 44451


:lol: :lol: :thumbup: How are you feeling chuck?


----------



## tashi

bullet said:


> :lol: :lol: :thumbup: How are you feeling chuck?


All ready now for my holiday at the NHS hostel  not looking forward to it one bit sorted out the iPod today just got to go shopping tomorrow for food for the OH and the girls, if I am kept in for any length of time got them sorted to bring in food cos wont eat when I am in there


----------



## bullet

tashi said:


> All ready now for my holiday at the NHS hostel  not looking forward to it one bit sorted out the iPod today just got to go shopping tomorrow for food for the OH and the girls, if I am kept in for any length of time got them sorted to bring in food cos wont eat when I am in there


good luck hun!


----------



## xxwelshcrazyxx

tashi said:


> All ready now for my holiday at the NHS hostel  not looking forward to it one bit sorted out the iPod today just got to go shopping tomorrow for food for the OH and the girls, if I am kept in for any length of time got them sorted to bring in food cos wont eat when I am in there


Is it near the beach then and full board or halfboard, they say everyone shares a big bedroom and they have a few beds in one room? Must be very friendly hostel :lol: Wish you well and hope it all goes alright for you. NO chatting up the male doctors ok. 
Good Luck xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## LaughingHeart

I maybe new, but I ain't shy.....Here I is!....










Paol.


----------



## Acacia86

LaughingHeart said:


> I maybe new, but I ain't shy.....Here I is!....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Paol.


lol!!!! I love it! :thumbup: You look like the real deal.....:lol:

Apache who?

x


----------



## LaughingHeart

Osiyo, Acacia 86
I'll let you into a secret...I am the real deal! My mother was cross Cherokke/Navajo and me old fella was a cockney! I am the only Cockney ******* in captivity! 
Wa do, Doh na da goh hv i, Paol.


----------



## smooth criminal

hi 
this is me 


Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## metame

LaughingHeart said:


> I maybe new, but I ain't shy.....Here I is!....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Paol.





smooth criminal said:


> hi
> this is me
> 
> 
> Uploaded with ImageShack.us


*waves to both of you*

newbies posting pics  
took them forever to talk me round to posting a pic


----------



## Waterlily

I may be tempted to post a pic of my ankle but doubt it  no great loss to society if I aint visible Lol


----------



## $hAzZa

Oh what the hey! 









And a funny from last week. Friend caught me by surprise lol









Scaaarry :lol: x


----------



## MissShelley

$hAzZa said:


> Oh what the hey!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And a funny from last week. Friend caught me by surprise lol
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Scaaarry :lol: x


Yay! great to see you hon! :thumbup: you look just as bubbly as I imagined 

I posted my pic on page 195


----------



## Guest

$hAzZa said:


>


You look like you dropped something really heavy on your toe but didn't want to let rip an outburst of swearing, upsetting the nearby group of passing nuns!.
:thumbup:


----------



## $hAzZa

MissShelley said:


> Yay! great to see you hon! :thumbup: you look just as bubbly as I imagined
> 
> I posted my pic on page 195





jon bda said:


> You look like you dropped something really heavy on your toe but didn't want to let rip an outburst of swearing, upsetting the nearby group of passing nuns!.
> :thumbup:


Thanks guys! Yeh, it does look like I've dropped sumthing really heavy on my foot, and being the polite person I am rolleyes not screaming:lol:

Just looked at both ur pics, loving the hair jon, totally metal :thumbup:
And shelly I imagined u as a bit more lady like, was I wrong! :lol:  x


----------



## Kip

My DH says this is a picture of me. It is a painting he did of some strange person.


----------



## Guest

smooth criminal said:


> hi
> this is me
> 
> 
> Uploaded with ImageShack.us


And I'm the Queen of the Nile! :lol:


----------



## Gobaith

Moi  
Chloe x


----------



## lizzyboo

just found another one of me... taken beg of this yr.. hubby practicing with his new camera x


----------



## jlushh

Spotty


----------



## Guest

lizzyboo said:


> just found another one of me... taken beg of this yr.. hubby practicing with his new camera x


lol, you seem to be lacking clothes hon!!!, after some 'arty' shots with that new camera was he?.
:lol:


----------



## Guest

jlushh said:


> **SNIP**
> 
> Spotty


Cool tatt hon!.
:thumbup:


----------



## LauraJayne

Heres a picture of me =D


----------



## pika

Me and my 10 year old mixbreed called Dascha!


----------



## Jamie

A couple of months ago, I'd had quite a few vodkas that night! I don't know where I got that tash from!


----------



## deb53

Jamie said:


> A couple of months ago, I'd had quite a few vodkas that night! I don't know where I got that tash from!


Do we even dare to start to ask:lol:


----------



## Jamie

deb53 said:


> Do we even dare to start to ask:lol:


Not until we get an 18+ section! :lol:


----------



## Pet Cartoons




----------



## MillieKittan

Here's a picture of me and the dog:


----------



## Pet Cartoons

MillieKittan said:


> Here's a picture of me and the dog:
> 
> You both look lovely, he is a bit like my Fred facially


----------



## MurphyMoo

a few years ago, me and my old boy kaspar who passed away november 2008.


----------



## KittyNoir

And heres me....... 

think i attached them right????


----------



## Boxer2010

Is Mise 


Comments on a post card :thumbup:


----------



## srhdufe

Ok i'll play along. Heres me


----------



## Guest

Great pics everyone! 

Recent one of me :arf:


----------



## lizzyboo

jon bda said:


> lol, you seem to be lacking clothes hon!!!, after some 'arty' shots with that new camera was he?.
> :lol:


lol... more like running before he could walk! pose this way, pose that way!!!!! i had chroninc backache by the time he'd finished with me :lol::lol:


----------



## LittleAlfie

There we go! Picture of me lol!


----------



## Felline

Here's me!


----------



## Pets-Services.co.uk

Hello All

Picture of Bruce


----------



## smudgiesmummy

most recent one of me


----------



## Nathan91

Me with my new piercing


----------



## fishtankswimming

Here's me - mummy to Midnight and Noodles and loads of fishies lol


----------



## Waterlily

fishtankswimming said:


> Here's me - mummy to Midnight and Noodles and loads of fishies lol
> 
> View attachment 47818


your a stunner mate


----------



## gorgeous

This is me.....hence the name


----------



## Waterlily

gorgeous said:


> This is me.....hence the name


aw that poor lady aye


----------



## luisa

this is me 










this is me at Halloween


----------



## vickie1985

i had to do it....oh the shame!! lol

Me singing The 7 Things i hate about you!! 

lol


----------



## Guest

T'is all you are getting of me! And it's going soon!
lol
DT


----------



## Amy&Ted

This is me and my little gem, Noah


----------



## flufffluff39

Multi-coloured me


----------



## simplysardonic

flufffluff39 said:


> Multi-coloured me


good pic, love the lime green thing going on there


----------



## angelblue

this is me from a friends christening last year


----------



## flufffluff39

simplysardonic said:


> good pic, love the lime green thing going on there


I always mess with the colours on my pics  Makes me look a bit better :lol:


----------



## simplysardonic

flufffluff39 said:


> I always mess with the colours on my pics  Makes me look a bit better :lol:


I do too I usually turn them universally black in order to make me look better:lol:


----------



## Guest

angelblue said:


> this is me from a friends christening last year


Don't know why but I thought you were one of the youngsters, might be your OH being so besotted with Otis


----------



## PurpleCrow

Me looking scruffy in my dressing gown


----------



## simplysardonic

PurpleCrow said:


> Me looking scruffy in my dressing gown


Aww, you're very pretty


----------



## Waterlily

DoubleTrouble said:


> T'is all you are getting of me! And it's going soon!
> lol
> DT


hellooooooo :thumbup:


----------



## flufffluff39

simplysardonic said:


> I do too I usually turn them universally black in order to make me look better:lol:


:lol::lol:


----------



## Renate

I cannot find where and how to put a picture on this


----------



## Guest

ok I've been her long enough so I will play :lol:


----------



## hawksport

At the end of your post left click on the paper clip to the right of where it says fonts. In the window that comes up click "browse", find the file you want, click on it, click "open", click "upload" When it has uploaded click "submit reply.


----------



## Renate

I will try again to get a picture on this


----------



## Carla-Jade

this is me at my parents house for christmas with by very much missed Pepper


----------



## Mr Gizmo

smallvolume said:


> A beautiful picture must has a set of wonderful clothes, such as the clothes at Goodorient


????????????????? ::


----------



## smudgiesmummy

smallvolume said:


> A beautiful picture must has a set of wonderful clothes, such as the clothes at Goodorient





Mr Giz said:


> ????????????????? ::


explain yourself better : :


----------



## hawksport

Some kind of new spamming technique? His other post is the same


----------



## Waterlily

smudge2009 said:


> :lol: a friend attacking me yesterday


aw whos ya man  :lol: :lol:



smallvolume said:


> A beautiful picture must has a set of wonderful clothes, such as the clothes at Goodorient


Lmao :lol:


----------



## smudgiesmummy

Waterlily said:


> aw whos ya man  :lol: :lol:


lol nowt like that... hes a friend of a friend of mine :lol::lol::lol:


----------



## Waterlily

smudge2009 said:


> lol nowt like that... hes a friend of a friend of mine :lol::lol::lol:


yeah mate  :lol: so send him here then  :lol: :lol:


----------



## smudgiesmummy

Waterlily said:


> yeah mate  :lol: so send him here then  :lol: :lol:


he dont have the internet :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Waterlily

smudge2009 said:


> he dont have the internet :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


nooooo silly  by boat  thats how everyone else gets here :lol: :lol:


----------



## smudgiesmummy

Waterlily said:


> nooooo silly  by boat  thats how everyone else gets here :lol: :lol:


:lol::lol::lol::lol::lol::lol::lol::lol::lol: i'll push him in a dingy and let him float there :lol::lol::lol::lol::lol:


----------



## celicababe1986

didnt work lol

and now it wont go lol 
sorry


----------



## smooth criminal

this is me again







[/URL][/IMG]


----------



## lozb

Here's me & my girl at a photo shoot in London:










and this is the real me....:lol:


----------



## k4r4

i thought i would post a nice pic of me from a night out looking all smart i think lol 

The first pic is of my sister aunt and me on far right  the second was me being cheeky


----------



## LouJ69

celicababe1986 said:


> didnt work lol
> 
> and now it wont go lol
> sorry


Which one are you?



lozb said:


> Here's me & my girl at a photo shoot in London:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and this is the real me....:lol:


Aw, I love the first picture & of course the second picture is of you drinking water-right!!!!!!!!



k4r4 said:


> i thought i would post a nice pic of me from a night out looking all smart i think lol
> 
> The first pic is of my sister aunt and me on far right  the second was me being cheeky


Ha, ha-the second picture is exactly the way I pose for pictures when I'm out on the town-either that or a kissy face!
The only picture I have on this computer (I'm in work atm) is this one & I look like crap in it!


----------



## k4r4

LouJ69 said:


> Which one are you?
> 
> Aw, I love the first picture & of course the second picture is of you drinking water-right!!!!!!!!
> 
> Ha, ha-the second picture is exactly the way I pose for pictures when I'm out on the town-either that or a kissy face!
> The only picture I have on this computer (I'm in work atm) is this one & I look like crap in it!


you look fine in that pic oh naughty in work on this lol

the first pic is of the same night out doing the im an angel pose and the second was mothers day we all took our mums out but thats my gran in the picture lol

*Kara*


----------



## LouJ69

k4r4 said:


> you look fine in that pic oh naughty in work on this lol
> 
> the first pic is of the same night out doing the im an angel pose and the second was mothers day we all took our mums out but thats my gran in the picture lol
> 
> *Kara*


Lol, on a 12 hour shift I need something to paas the time quickly!!!!
I like the difference between the 2 pictures-dirty devil in the first picture & innocent angel in the second!!!:lol:


----------



## k4r4

LouJ69 said:


> Lol, on a 12 hour shift I need something to paas the time quickly!!!!
> I like the difference between the 2 pictures-dirty devil in the first picture & innocent angel in the second!!!:lol:


yup im a good girl at heart  honest the wings are there you just can't see them


----------



## LouJ69

k4r4 said:


> yup im a good girl at heart  honest the wings are there you just can't see them


Ha, ha-I believe you, thousands wouldn't!!!!:001_tt2:


----------



## k4r4

LouJ69 said:


> Ha, ha-I believe you, thousands wouldn't!!!!:001_tt2:


i am honest just don't ask anyone i know they all lie


----------



## LouJ69

k4r4 said:


> i am honest just don't ask anyone i know they all lie


Same here!!!!:thumbup:


----------



## k4r4

LouJ69 said:


> Same here!!!!:thumbup:


lol friends are always the same eh :lol:


----------



## LouJ69

k4r4 said:


> lol friends are always the same eh :lol:


Yeah, always telling lies about you!!!


----------



## k4r4

LouJ69 said:


> Yeah, always telling lies about you!!!


yup  they but we all know im an angel


----------



## LouJ69

k4r4 said:


> yup  they but we all know im an angel


Of course!!!:thumbup:


----------



## k4r4

LouJ69 said:


> Of course!!!:thumbup:


:arf: :thumbup:


----------



## Lawrence22

Myself and the gang.


----------



## vickie1985

Lawrence22 said:


> Myself and the gang.


You should have stuck your tongue out.......would have blended in a bit 
lol

lovely pic


----------



## Mr Gizmo

Lawrence22 said:


> Myself and the gang.


Nice handbag.


----------



## smooth criminal

[/URL][/IMG]


----------



## Waterlily

smooth criminal said:


> [/URL][/IMG]


wow three posts all pics of yaself  :lol:


----------



## Lawrence22

vickie1985 said:


> You should have stuck your tongue out.......would have blended in a bit
> lol
> 
> lovely pic


Ok then



Mr Giz said:


> Nice handbag.


Belongs to the person behind the camera I love my TT's but they do have a bit of a reputation of being a hairdressers dog


----------



## smudgiesmummy

me with straight hair


----------



## Waterlily

smudge2009 said:


> me with straight hair


You look lovely that suits ya mate xx


----------



## smudgiesmummy

Waterlily said:


> You look lovely that suits ya mate xx


thanks hun.... i dont smile when i take my own pics... this is the 15th attempt :lol: .... i had it coloured yesterday to... ive got from brown to hot cinnamon :thumbup:


----------



## Jumberlina

Before and now


----------



## xXhayleyroxX

you're all lookin' fabulous!

This is me


----------



## Carla-Jade

xXhayleyroxX said:


> you're all lookin' fabulous!
> 
> This is me


especially loving the last picture! beautiful


----------



## xXhayleyroxX

aww thankyou! <3 xxxxx


----------



## Merenwenrago




----------



## vickie1985

ah, i love putting faces to names, it really makes you feel like you know who you are talking too doesnt it. 

Great pics everyone :thumbup:


----------



## nattymariax

Lovelyy pics everyone - I do like seeing other peoples pictures, i'm nosy like that  This is moi:










and just because I love this one haha..


----------



## Jumberlina

nattymariax said:


> lovelyy pics everyone - i do like seeing other peoples pictures, i'm nosy like that :d this is moi:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and just because i love this one haha..


beautiful :d


----------



## tattybabe71

Ok here is me  well it was me a month ago ive since shaved my head for charity :thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## SuperSimoholic

Aren't my eyes just the prettiest XD!!!!!


----------



## lil muppet

ok heres me lol! my natural hair colour is light brown!


----------



## $hAzZa

SuperSimoholic said:


> Aren't my eyes just the prettiest XD!!!!!


Haha! Awesomes face! lol


----------



## Guest

Carla-Jade said:


> especially loving the last picture! beautiful


wow what a beuty she is:arf:


----------



## Tanya1989

OK... this is me
:blush: :blush: :blush: :blush:


----------



## metame

hi Tanya *waves*

you're really pretty! you shouldnt be blushing


----------



## Tanya1989

Inever mentioned how old the photo was lol... Its a good few years old.


----------



## metame

Tanya1989 said:


> Inever mentioned how old the photo was lol... Its a good few years old.


ah, thats awriite, mine was too! :lol:


----------



## lalauri

Your pics are all so beautiful, I'm jealous!

Here's mine, *cringe* :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## metame

lalauri said:


> Your pics are all so beautiful, I'm jealous!
> 
> Here's mine, *cringe* :lol: :lol: :lol:


why are you jealous?! you've just joined the gallery!


----------



## valerie samantha

hi im a newbie, id love to post a few pics but dont know how sorry x


----------



## Carla-Jade

valerie samantha said:


> hi im a newbie, id love to post a few pics but dont know how sorry x


do you have a photobucket account? get that set up & upload your pics there- copy & paste the IMG code here & tye will appear  hope this helps


----------



## Ren

Here's a few of me, one on safari, one on a photoshoot I did for a friend, and one as catwoman on Halloween (I'm very proud of this as I made the costume myself )


----------



## Guest

Ren said:


> Here's a few of me, one on safari, one on a photoshoot I did for a friend, and one as catwoman on Halloween (I'm very proud of this as I made the costume myself )


:yesnod:rrr::001_tt1::001_tt1::001_tt1::biggrin:


----------



## ShakeyJakey

Me and the boy










Me on a night out


----------



## $hAzZa

I have I slight hint that you like the colour pink :lol: xx Love the fluffy boots


----------



## NorthernLight

lalauri said:


> Your pics are all so beautiful, I'm jealous!
> 
> Here's mine, *cringe* :lol: :lol: :lol:


My God you are beautiful!


----------



## k4r4

$hAzZa said:


> I have I slight hint that you like the colour pink :lol: xx Love the fluffy boots


I was thinking that too


----------



## vickie1985

ahhhh aint we a pritty bunch!! :thumbup:

minus me you all are anyway lol


----------



## Mr Gizmo

vickie1985 said:


> ahhhh aint we a pritty bunch!! :thumbup:
> 
> minus me you all are anyway lol


:eek6:Behave women,theres nought wrong with you.:thumbup:


----------



## vickie1985

Mr Giz said:


> :eek6:Behave women,theres nought wrong with you.:thumbup:


YOU DO NOT KNOW MY MENTAL STATE!!

haha


----------



## Guest

vickie1985 said:


> YOU DO NOT KNOW MY MENTAL STATE!!
> 
> haha


ya a nice nutter realy:thumbup::lol:


----------



## Waterlily

lalauri said:


> Your pics are all so beautiful, I'm jealous!
> 
> Here's mine, *cringe* :lol: :lol: :lol:


what the hell ya cringing for, you are damn beautiful mate totally gorgeous 

edit to add no I am not a ***


----------



## Guest

Waterlily said:


> what the hell ya cringing for, you are damn beautiful mate totally gorgeous
> 
> edit to add no I am not a ***


do ya fancy her lilly:scared:


----------



## Waterlily

borderer said:


> do ya fancy her lilly:scared:


 no bordie, but I appreciate that she is attractive ya knob :arf: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## huskylover23

this is one from my wedding, when i used to have time to make an effort with myself. these days its baby sick and breastmilk coated clothes with mad hair :lol:


----------



## huskylover23

Waterlily said:


> wow three posts all pics of yaself  :lol:


i actually lol when i read your comment. i was thinking the same :lol:


----------



## Waterlily

huskylover23 said:


> i actually lol when i read your comment. i was thinking the same :lol:


you look fab :thumbup:
and I laughed at my own post how lame is that  :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## huskylover23

Waterlily said:


> you look fab :thumbup:
> and I laughed at my own post how lame is that  :lol: :lol: :lol:


i think you and i may have a similar sense of humour :thumbup:


----------



## vickie1985

huskylover23 said:


> this is one from my wedding, when i used to have time to make an effort with myself. these days its baby sick and breastmilk coated clothes with mad hair :lol:


awww beautifull picture


----------



## Waterlily

huskylover23 said:


> i think you and i may have a similar sense of humour :thumbup:


Lmao well that makes me feel less warped :thumbup: :lol: :lol:


----------



## niknakkx

here's mee :blush:


----------



## Waterlily

niknakkx said:


> here's mee :blush:


aww you look great and I love ya hair :thumbup:


----------



## Tanya1989

huskylover23 said:


> this is one from my wedding, when i used to have time to make an effort with myself. these days its baby sick and breastmilk coated clothes with mad hair :lol:


You have great boobs if you don't mind me saying


----------



## SuperSimoholic

Ok, here's a REAL one of me now ^^ I never wear make-up, EVER.









One of Me and my Friends (I'm the one in the middle)









And one of my Fiancé and I back when we were 15! He's like a complete photophobe so there aren't many pictures of us :/ I only got this one because him Mum made him XD!! We were on holiday.​


----------



## huskylover23

Tanya1989 said:


> You have great boobs if you don't mind me saying


i HAD great boobs :lol: 2 pregnancies and 5 months of breast feeding means they now sag by my knees, i can do keepy ups with them now :lol:


----------



## LabWorld

Monty & Me


----------



## lil muppet

was just thinking tht there was a distinct lact of testosterone on this forum but my faith is restored!!


----------



## vickie1985

huskylover23 said:


> i HAD great boobs :lol: 2 pregnancies and 5 months of breast feeding means they now sag by my knees, i can do keepy ups with them now :lol:


look on the brightside, you wont get cold knees in the winter :thumbup: lol


----------



## huskylover23

vickie1985 said:


> look on the brightside, you wont get cold knees in the winter :thumbup: lol


very true and in about 20 years time i wont have cold ankles either :lol::lol:


----------



## Waterlily

LabWorld said:


> Monty & Me


great pic :thumbup:


----------



## Bandy

Some lovely people in this thread..

to balance that out, here's my ugly mug..


----------



## vickie1985

4nik8 said:


> Some lovely people in this thread..
> 
> to balance that out, here's my ugly mug..


and people have the cheek to call me a poser!! lol :thumbup:


----------



## LabWorld

Waterlily said:


> great pic :thumbup:


Thanks! I took about 20 photos to get one were Monty isn't licking my face


----------



## NorthernLight

LabWorld said:


> Thanks! I took about 20 photos to get one were Monty isn't licking my face


If you don't mind me saying so you have great boobs.


----------



## Guest

Gon then feeling brave again lol. I'm the one holding hte cane lol.


----------



## lymorelynn

danielled said:


> Gon then feeling brave again lol. I'm the one holding hte cane lol.


:thumbup: You look great! Love the hat too


----------



## Waterlily

danielled said:


> Gon then feeling brave again lol. I'm the one holding hte cane lol.


awww Dan you are beautiful :thumbsup:  xxxxxxxx


----------



## Guest

Waterlily said:


> awww Dan you are beautiful :thumbsup:  xxxxxxxx


Awww shuck thanks. A fe members have said that now.


----------



## Guest

lymorelynn said:


> :thumbup: You look great! Love the hat too


Thanks that is my favourite hat got it in florida lol.


----------



## vickie1985

danielled said:


> Gon then feeling brave again lol. I'm the one holding hte cane lol.


aww beautiful lady!

and 1 cool hat! haha :thumbup:


----------



## Guest

vickie1985 said:


> aww beautiful lady!
> 
> and 1 cool hat! haha :thumbup:


Thanks got hte hat from walmart when I went to florida.


----------



## angelblue

rona said:


> Don't know why but I thought you were one of the youngsters, might be your OH being so besotted with Otis


no im not young rona but ive gone back blonde now ,when i look back i hate that colour .


----------



## $hAzZa

SuperSimoholic said:


> One of Me and my Friends (I'm the one in the middle)


haha, you all have blue eyes, i has blue eyes too 
I never wear make-up often either, waste of time imo  xx


----------



## $hAzZa

Think I'll treat everyone to my mug :lol:


----------



## Carla-Jade

shazza you are beautiful!


----------



## CharleyRogan

Shazza you are really pretty!!


----------



## SuperSimoholic

I agree with Carla-Jade & CharleyRogan!!

I know, When I first looked at that pic after we took it I was like "Oh, never noticed that before!" another thing that I find funny is the 3 people colsest to me all begin with "L"!(Laura & Lisa (friends in pic), Lee (Partner)) So I'm always the odd one out!


----------



## $hAzZa

Carla-Jade said:


> shazza you are beautiful!





CharleyRogan said:


> Shazza you are really pretty!!





SuperSimoholic said:


> I agree with Carla-Jade & CharleyRogan!!
> 
> I know, When I first looked at that pic after we took it I was like "Oh, never noticed that before!" another thing that I find funny is the 3 people colsest to me all begin with "L"!(Laura & Lisa (friends in pic), Lee (Partner)) So I'm always the odd one out!


:blushing:Ya think?

and simoholic, my name is shannon so we are both 's' :thumbsup:


----------



## vickie1985

$hAzZa said:


> Think I'll treat everyone to my mug :lol:


:scared: jealous much! Your beautiful!

hate you

lol


----------



## Carla-Jade

yeha we think! your gorgeous :thumbsup:


----------



## SuperSimoholic

$hAzZa said:


> :blushing:Ya think?
> 
> and simoholic, my name is shannon so we are both 's' :thumbsup:


Yeah, wouldn't say it if it wasn't true! ^^

S's FTW! XD


----------



## Guest

$hAzZa said:


> Think I'll treat everyone to my mug :lol:


Bet you were watching bloody X Factor when that pic was taken...


----------



## $hAzZa

jon bda said:


> Bet you were watching bloody X Factor when that pic was taken...


Cos I looked so depressed? :lol:


----------



## snoopydo

My Response to Cheyl for Dumping Gamu...


----------



## bullet

snoopydo said:


> My Response to Cheyl for Dumping Gamu...


Thats a proper tongue that is:thumbup:


----------



## snoopydo

:lol::thumbsup: Thank you I've don't think anyone as ever said that before..


----------



## bullet

snoopydo said:


> :lol::thumbsup: Thank you I've don't think anyone as ever said that before..


I'm not just anyone:lol:


----------



## snoopydo

:lol::lol::lol::lol::lol::lol::lol::lol:


----------



## Guest

snoopydo said:


> :lol::lol::lol::lol::lol::lol::lol::lol:


Don't encourage him, he'll get you pregnant with the power of his internet wit...
 :lol: :thumbup:


----------



## snoopydo

Hey If He manages to get me pregnant with his Internet powers He IS Good.

I was Sterilized Years ago :lol::lol::lol::lol:

I'll put a Spell on him


----------



## bullet

snoopydo said:


> Hey If He manages to get me pregnant with his Internet powers He IS Good.
> 
> I was Sterilized Years ago :lol::lol::lol::lol:
> 
> I'll put a Spell on him


Move over jesus, i was done too, now that would be a miracle:lol:


----------



## snoopydo

We'd be Instantly Famous if that happened :lol::lol::lol:


----------



## gemmaleigh66

ok this is me the oh and my little man charlie taken a few weeks ago whilst we were on holiday in cyprus!!!


----------



## vickie1985

gemmaleigh66 said:


> ok this is me the oh and my little man charlie taken a few weeks ago whilst we were on holiday in cyprus!!!
> View attachment 52417
> 
> 
> View attachment 52418
> 
> 
> View attachment 52420


aww beautiful family


----------



## gemmaleigh66

vickie1985 said:


> aww beautiful family


except for the last one maybe lol xthank you x


----------



## Furry-4-Paws

Picture of me and Carrie - I must of been about 10 there !!!

Second picture - Me and Hubby, We both love Motorcycles too.


----------



## GSDlover4ever

This is a more recent one of my and my girl Zara


----------



## SatanicGoth

This is me and the 2nd pic is me and my fiance


----------



## TheRoxyLoves

I'm a newbie, so here is me.... (please excuse the make up!! i was having a play with my make up kit!!)


----------



## Guest

I am the tubby red head.


----------



## Goth-Gurl

A photo of me  thought i'd join in!


----------



## JJAK

Spoze i should join in too  

First pic is of my and the OH at a friends wedding last year
Second pic is of me and a friend on a night out (im on the left!)
and the 3rd pic is one a friend took for her 'people' photography project


----------



## ddb2

ok.....here's me...i hate photos being taken :lol:


This is me and the OH we were at a Ball in aid of cancer


----------



## Guest

Furry-4-Paws said:


> Picture of me and Carrie - I must of been about 10 there !!!
> 
> Second picture - Me and Hubby, We both love Motorcycles too.


Lovin' the bike :thumbup:


----------



## skyblue

in a lap of luxury


----------



## Mr Gizmo

ddb2 said:


> ok.....here's me...i hate photos being taken :lol:
> 
> This is me and the OH we were at a Ball in aid of cancer


Think you need to change the date on your camera,either that or your time travellers. :lol:


----------



## Sandy&Henry

This is me and Daisy & Me and my husband Matt

How do you post larger pics?


----------



## skyblue

Sandy&Henry said:


> This is me and Daisy & Me and my husband Matt
> 
> How do you post larger pics?


you need a photobucket account or similar picture hosting utility


----------



## Nithnell

Hi guys, this is me last year down on the farm feeding an abandoned lamb.



Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## ddb2

Mr Giz said:


> Think you need to change the date on your camera,either that or your time travellers. :lol:


I know....i keep changing it and damn thing has a mind of it's own so sod it i don't bother anymore :lol::lol:


----------



## Waterlily

Nithnell said:


> Hi guys, this is me last year down on the farm feeding an abandoned lamb.
> 
> 
> 
> Uploaded with ImageShack.us


That is such a heart warming pic.


----------



## amandac4238

how???????


----------



## amandac4238

amandac4238 said:


> how???????


 me before a night out


----------



## amandac4238

I cant do it!


----------



## amandac4238

oh i have! lol


----------



## Maleko

Here be me:


----------



## bigdogworld

What a gorgeous bunch!

Here's me and Slobberchops:


----------



## vickie1985

awwww how cute! i want a slobber chops!!!

:thumbup:


----------



## lil muppet

shibby said:


> Hi,
> 
> Most recent picture


wow ur pretty


----------



## shibby

lil_muppet said:


> wow ur pretty


 arw, thank you lil_muppet  I'm not one for photos really, I look a little mardy on that one but at least it's recent


----------



## bewitched

I hate my photo being taken but here goes


----------



## joote




----------



## Tidgy

just for a giggle


----------



## bullet

Chillinator said:


> Here's me, half asleep and on a very bad hair day... :lol:


That'll teach you to put glue in your ear:lol:


----------



## Guest

bullet said:


> That'll teach you to put glue in your ear:lol:


A nice big ball of WAX actually! :devil:


----------



## bullet

Chillinator said:


> A nice big ball of WAX actually! :devil:


Putting in or taking out?


----------



## Guest

bullet said:


> Putting in or taking out?


Taking out, and then to the deep dark chasm called my oesophagus... :devil:

(Actually, between you and me, it went straight to the toilet.)


----------



## Waterlily

bullet said:


> That'll teach you to put glue in your ear:lol:


hahaha :thumbup:


----------



## vickie1985

bullet said:


> That'll teach you to put glue in your ear:lol:


lmfao! :lol:


----------



## Guest

Waterlily said:


> hahaha :thumbup:





vickie1985 said:


> lmfao! :lol:


Don't encourage him... :glare: :biggrin5:


----------



## vickie1985

Chillinator said:


> Don't encourage him... :glare: :biggrin5:


well it is a bit random taking a pic with your finger in your ear lol you totally deserved it


----------



## Guest

vickie1985 said:


> well it is a bit random taking a pic with your finger in your ear lol you totally deserved it


Removed it to save the embarassment... :lol:


----------



## vickie1985

Chillinator said:


> Removed it to save the embarassment... :lol:


spoil sport lol


----------



## lymorelynn

:lol: It's still there on Bullet's comment :lol:


----------



## Guest

lymorelynn said:


> :lol: It's still there on Bullet's comment :lol:


Bummer... :scared: :lol:


----------



## vickie1985

lmao unlucky mate :thumbup:


----------



## xxwelshcrazyxx

bigdogworld said:


> What a gorgeous bunch!
> 
> Here's me and Slobberchops:


OMG!!!!!!!!!!!!! hubby and I want your dog. He is a beautifull Newfi. xx


----------



## marafi

Its nice to see people put photos of themself up. Though, if i put my photo up you guys will be in a state of shock. Lets just say sadly some people are very narrow minded.


----------



## vickie1985

marafi said:


> Its nice to see people put photos of themself up. Though, if i put my photo up you guys will be in a state of shock. Lets just say sadly some people are very narrow minded.


dont be daft, we know that everyone is individual. Everyone is beautifull in their own way....im a bit of a div to say that seems as im one that hates myself!!


----------



## Waterlily

marafi said:


> Its nice to see people put photos of themself up. Though, if i put my photo up you guys will be in a state of shock. Lets just say sadly some people are very narrow minded.


Only do what ya feel comfortable with, no one has to do anything they dont wanna, and most peeps here are lovely, thats why I stay :thumbup:


----------



## bigdogworld

xxwelshcrazyxx said:


> OMG!!!!!!!!!!!!! hubby and I want your dog. He is a beautifull Newfi. xx


Thanks but he's not for sale at any price 

He's very happy in his job as my Quality Control Manager so he's not going anywhere


----------



## metame

marafi said:


> Its nice to see people put photos of themself up. Though, if i put my photo up you guys will be in a state of shock. Lets just say sadly some people are very narrow minded.


*hugs* but...


Waterlily said:


> Only do what ya feel comfortable with, no one has to do anything they dont wanna, and most peeps here are lovely, thats why I stay :thumbup:


*agrees with mooney*


----------



## Bandy

marafi said:


> Its nice to see people put photos of themself up. Though, if i put my photo up you guys will be in a state of shock. Lets just say sadly some people are very narrow minded.


You have extra appendages?
Missing a few?

Some that don't work? Some that work when ya don't want 'em to?

Well, if ya aren't purple, have 8 eyes, aren't fuzzy, walk like a crab, quack like a duck and sh** yourself when ya sneeze...

then you're not worth me leaving my current gf for...

:lol::lol:

I'm new here but one thing I've noticed is this an accepting group of people.
Not much in the way of being judgmental (just mental) and is a fun loving crowd.
Be yourself, have fun and don't worry about people being narrow minded.
I think you'll be surprised.


----------



## Waterlily

Bandy said:


> then you're not worth me leaving my current gf for...
> 
> :lol::lol:


Well fingers crossed they look diff to that then :arf:


----------



## Bandy

Waterlily said:


> Well fingers crossed they look diff to that then :arf:


Ermm..prolly take a whole diff planet to find one as one off as that.

:lol::lol:

Last edited by Waterlily; Today at 09:23 PM.


----------



## nikole.957

Anele Jessica said:


> Click "Post reply", than find a paper clip on the top of your reply - click on it - it will guide you.


The blue cat is it a real cat? I only ask because it is HUGE gorgeous but huge


----------



## Waterlily

nikole.957 said:


> The blue cat is it a real cat? I only ask because it is HUGE gorgeous but huge


weird first post  welcome to pf


----------



## cutekiaro1

I dont think I have posted on here yet so here is me :thumbup:

Im the dark haired on in the first pic and the second is me & OH at my 21st a few years ago :thumbup:


----------



## Waterlily

cutekiaro1 said:


> I dont think I have posted on here yet so here is me :thumbup:
> 
> Im the dark haired on in the first pic and the second is me & OH at my 21st a few years ago :thumbup:


aww well pleased to meet ya properly noodle :thumbup: your beautiful 

nope sorry not a *** :lol:


----------



## cutekiaro1

Waterlily said:


> aww well pleased to meet ya properly noodle :thumbup: your beautiful
> 
> nope sorry not a *** :lol:


   thank you x x

I just knew you would post :lol: I have special powers see.

I would say good to meet you too but I couldnt find a piccie of you on here! :confused1: :eek6: :eek6:

Ohhh and I know your straight with a capital S but im sure you can make an acception :scared: :lol:


----------



## Waterlily

cutekiaro1 said:


> thank you x x
> 
> I just knew you would post :lol: I have special powers see.
> 
> I would say good to meet you too but I couldnt find a piccie of you on here! :confused1: :eek6: :eek6:
> 
> Ohhh and I know your straight with a capital S but im sure you can make an acception :scared: :lol:


 am I predictable :confused1: :lol:
Nope not posted here only a few peeps have seen me  may pm ya seeing as ya a mate  
and nah no exceptions mate I haven't eaten fish for years  umm well actually never in the metaphoric sense :arf: :lol:


----------



## cutekiaro1

Waterlily said:


> am I predictable :confused1: :lol:
> Nope not posted here only a few peeps have seen me  may pm ya seeing as ya a mate
> and nah no exceptions mate I haven't eaten fish for years  umm well actually never in the metaphoric sense :arf: :lol:


no not predictable Im just a mind reader :scared:

ha ha ha ha your a total nutter :lol: :lol:


----------



## Waterlily

cutekiaro1 said:


> no not predictable Im just a mind reader :scared:
> 
> ha ha ha ha your a total nutter :lol: :lol:


emailed ya :thumbup:


----------



## cutekiaro1

Waterlily said:


> emailed ya :thumbup:


emailed ya back


----------



## metame

Waterlily said:


> am I predictable :confused1: :lol:
> Nope not posted here only a few peeps have seen me  may pm ya seeing as ya a mate
> and nah no exceptions mate I haven't eaten fish for years  umm well actually never in the metaphoric sense :arf: :lol:


i aint seen you!


----------



## cutekiaro1

metame said:


> i aint seen you!


I have ner ner


----------



## Bandy

metame said:


> i aint seen you!


:scared:

Hell I aint either..

:lol::lol:

nah, my honey is loverly..

:001_wub::001_wub:


----------



## Devil-Dogz

...........


----------



## Waterlily

aww sweet pic Devil Dogs


----------



## Devil-Dogz

Waterlily said:


> aww sweet pic


Thanks missy... Have missed you....Havent spoke for like ever


----------



## Inca's Mum

'Tis meeee! :laugh: just kidding, first picture is actually one I quite like though! Can't leave Inca out of the fun though, last picture has her in too!


----------



## slakey

Most recent one of me.


----------



## Inca's Mum

One of me from today 










slakey, must admit you are lovely


----------



## slakey

You haven't seen nothing yet


----------



## vickie1985

slakey you are rather hot.....i think you should leave the forum before you kill some of the older ones off  

and Incas : how cute is that picture!!! What an amazing canvas (if it is a canvas lol) You look lovely too


----------



## Inca's Mum

vickie1985 said:


> slakey you are rather hot.....i think you should leave the forum before you kill some of the older ones off
> 
> and Incas : how cute is that picture!!! What an amazing canvas (if it is a canvas lol) You look lovely too


It's just a 30 x 20 framed print


----------



## slakey

Lol, if I'm hot, peoples standards must be dropping lol!


----------



## Guest

slakey said:


> Most recent one of me.


Now where do you look familiar? :skep:


----------



## Guest

slakey said:


> Lol, if I'm hot, peoples standards must be dropping lol!


Jess's standards are quite high... :lol:


----------



## shibby

Inca's Mum said:


> One of me from today
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> slakey, must admit you are lovely


That framed print is beautiful! You have me 'arwww-ing' away!


----------



## slakey

Where do I look familiar? I don't know, you tell me


----------



## Guest

slakey said:


> Where do I look familiar? I don't know, you tell me


I know, you look like a character from Boston Legal! :lol:


----------



## slakey

Never seen it so wouldn't know


----------



## Guest

slakey said:


> Never seen it so wouldn't know


Oh well... :lol:


----------



## Devil-Dogz

Chillinator said:


> Oh well... :lol:


and wheres your picture ayy! :lol:


----------



## shibby

This thread is funny, the amount of people who post pics of themselves then remove 'em. Myself included...


----------



## Guest

Devil-Dogz said:


> and wheres your picture ayy! :lol:


I did have one, of me with my finger in my earhole... :lol:



shibby said:


> This thread is funny, the amount of people who post pics of themselves then remove 'em. Myself included...


:lol:


----------



## Devil-Dogz

:lol: It wouldnt let me delete mine!  it feels abit weird having pictures on the internet for any strangers to see LOL


----------



## slakey

Get posting pictures people!


----------



## shibby

Devil-Dogz said:


> :lol: It wouldnt let me delete mine!  it feels abit weird having pictures on the internet for any strangers to see LOL


I know! I cunningly added mine as an attachment so people couldn't quote it and leave me


----------



## Devil-Dogz

slakey said:


> Get posting pictures people!


already did. 
think you should post some more


----------



## Devil-Dogz

shibby said:


> I know! I cunningly added mine as an attachment so people couldn't quote it and leave me


haha that was clever.
some one quoted mine, so I am stuck for eveeeeer!


----------



## Waterlily

shibby said:


> I know! I cunningly added mine as an attachment so people couldn't quote it and leave me


but you have ya piccy in ya avatar still noodle :confused1: :lol:


----------



## shibby

Waterlily said:


> but you have ya piccy in ya avatar still noodle :confused1: :lol:


 Aye, but it's only little and I can change it whenever hehe. If I offend someone they can't hunt me down with a proper pic  :lol:


----------



## Waterlily

shibby said:


> Aye, but it's only little and I can change it whenever hehe. If I offend someone they can't hunt me down with a proper pic  :lol:


yeah good point, and there are some weirdos out there that do that, seen it happen another board.


----------



## slakey

Devil-Dogz said:


> think you should post some more


Oh really?
Shibby you should post another picture


----------



## shibby

Devil-Dogz said:


> haha that was clever.
> some one quoted mine, so I am stuck for eveeeeer!


Good pic though! 



Waterlily said:


> yeah good point, and there are some weirdos out there that do that, seen it happen another board.


Really? Or am I not detecting sarcasm? God, thought I was being far-fetched hehe 



slakey said:


> Oh really?
> Shibby you should post another picture


Haha, I think that was a request for you! Maybe when I'm feeling brave I'll post another larger than 90x90 pixels :lol:


----------



## Waterlily

> shibby;2066284
> 
> Really? Or am I not detecting sarcasm? God, thought I was being far-fetched hehe


nope for once I was serious :lol: seen someone post private info and stalk a member for a petty reason.


----------



## Waterlily

Devil-Dogz said:


> haha that was clever.
> some one quoted mine, so I am stuck for eveeeeer!


ohh ummm  will just go see if it was me and edit :arf: :lol:

yep was me  gone now x


----------



## Devil-Dogz

Waterlily said:


> ohh ummm  will just go see if it was me and edit :arf: :lol:


It was you 

I have a really nice picture of me handling one of the kiddies at a show, but it comes up masssssive I certainly aint putting it on here :lol:


----------



## Waterlily

Devil-Dogz said:


> It was you
> 
> I have a really nice picture of me handling one of the kiddies at a show, but it comes up masssssive I certainly aint putting it on here :lol:


aw i edited it :arf:


----------



## shibby

Waterlily said:


> nope for once I was serious :lol: seen someone post private info and stalk a member for a petty reason.


That's shocking! Weirdos...


----------



## Devil-Dogz

Waterlily said:


> aw i edited it :arf:


haha thanks :thumbup: wonder why it wont let me...


----------



## slakey

Yus it was a request from me


----------



## shibby

slakey said:


> Yus it was a request from me


Arw, will post one up soon


----------



## slakey

Yay! Hehe


----------



## Waterlily

Devil-Dogz said:


> haha thanks :thumbup: wonder why it wont let me...


what if ya delete it from photobucket maybe that will work, or ask Mark


----------



## vickie1985

why didnt i ever think to delete my pic?? not that i could ever find them on here now! would take forever to go through it!


----------



## Guest

vickie1985 said:


> why didnt i ever think to delete my pic?? not that i could ever find them on here now! would take forever to go through it!


Same here think I posted one on the thread and didn't think to delete it.


----------



## Devil-Dogz

Waterlily said:


> what if ya delete it from photobucket maybe that will work, or ask Mark


Done it - it let me edit it when I tried today


----------



## shibby

slakey said:


> Yay! Hehe


More 'argh' than 'yay'! :lol: I don't take great pictures, will have to post a better one up when I manage to take one...


----------



## slakey

Aww, pretty


----------



## Devil-Dogz

Lovely piccies


----------



## shibby

slakey said:


> Aww, pretty





Devil-Dogz said:


> Lovely piccies


Haha, thanks but they're awful pictures :lol: I can delete my links now!


----------



## Inca's Mum

Chillinator said:


> Jess's standards are quite high... :lol:


Must explain why I haven't had a boyfriend in a while then, couldn't find a reason myself thanks Luke :laugh:


----------



## Guest

Inca's Mum said:


> Must explain why I haven't had a boyfriend in a while then, couldn't find a reason myself thanks Luke :laugh:


You're welcome... 

If you're lucky, Tom Felton might come knocking on your door! :lol:


----------



## Inca's Mum

Chillinator said:


> You're welcome...
> 
> If you're lucky, Tom Felton might come knocking on your door! :lol:


I can dream can't I? But as of today (his Twitter...) he's not in the country so it'd be highly unlikely :laugh:


----------



## Guest

Inca's Mum said:


> I can dream can't I? But as of today (his Twitter...) he's not in the country so it'd be highly unlikely :laugh:


I was being serious, does this look unsure to you?  :smilewinkgrin:










I wouldn't know where Tom Felton is, I don't follow his Tweets. :lol:


----------



## Inca's Mum

Chillinator said:


> I was being serious, does this look unsure to you?  :smilewinkgrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I wouldn't know where Tom Felton is, I don't follow his Tweets. :lol:


:laugh: wouldn't mind if someone else came knocking on my door, how unlikely though


----------



## slakey

Inca's Mum said:


> :laugh: wouldn't mind if someone else came knocking on my door, how unlikely though


If I could drive you never know 

I would post another picture of me that this girl has, but I think there might be young eyes on this forum.


----------



## Guest

slakey said:


> If I could drive you never know


Uh oh... :yikes:


----------



## Inca's Mum

slakey said:


> If I could drive you never know


:blushing: :laugh:


----------



## Devil-Dogz

slakey said:


> I would post another picture of me that this girl has, but I think there might be young eyes on this forum.


 Jess is a young'un her self cheeky! :lol:


----------



## Inca's Mum

Devil-Dogz said:


> Jess is a young'un her self cheeky! :lol:


----------



## Devil-Dogz

Inca's Mum said:


>


?????.........


----------



## Inca's Mum

Devil-Dogz said:


> ?????.........


Don't think I chose the right emoticon there


----------



## slakey

Is she? How old are you Jess?


----------



## Guest

Devil-Dogz said:


> ?????.........


??????

Maybe we should all start talking with "?????"... :lol:


----------



## Inca's Mum

Too young for you, trust me :laugh: let's see how old you think I am though


----------



## Devil-Dogz

Inca's Mum said:


> Don't think I chose the right emoticon there


Thought I had offended you


----------



## slakey

Erm, now I have to be careful 

17?


----------



## vickie1985

Jess makes me look old!!! :lol: shes only a baba :thumbup:


----------



## Guest

slakey said:


> Is she? How old are you Jess?


Take a 10, double it, add four and subtract ten...


----------



## Inca's Mum

slakey said:


> Erm, now I have to be careful
> 
> 17?


Careful why? :laugh: I bloody wish.



vickie1985 said:


> Jess makes me look old!!! :lol: shes only a baba :thumbup:


:thumbup:



Chillinator said:


> Take a 10, double it, add four and subtract ten...


:laugh: :laugh: you ruin the game Luke! :laugh:


----------



## slakey

Because women take offence if you say they look older then they are in some cases, I know that 

I was tempted to say 14, but you look older then that.


----------



## vickie1985

Luke, dont help your own sex, we like it when you get it terriably wrong so we can sulk and you have to make up for it! :thumbup:


----------



## Inca's Mum

slakey said:


> Because women take offence if you say they look older then they are in some cases, I know that
> 
> I was tempted to say 14, but you look older then that.


I don't mind :laugh: and I think that's a compliment? :lol:



vickie1985 said:


> Luke, dont help your own sex, we like it when you get it terriably wrong so we can sulk and you have to make up for it! :thumbup:


:thumbup:


----------



## Devil-Dogz

Inca's Mum said:


> I don't mind :laugh: and I think that's a compliment? :lol::thumbup:


It is, when I go out for the night. I always get told I am not the person in my ID as look much younger in my pic. The cheek


----------



## slakey

vickie1985 said:


> Luke, dont help your own sex, we like it when you get it terriably wrong so we can sulk and you have to make up for it! :thumbup:


No I don't need to make it up to another girl thanks, doing that enough now/lately to last a while!


----------



## Inca's Mum

Devil-Dogz said:


> It is, when I go out for the night. I always get told I am not the person in my ID as look much younger in my pic. The cheek


Get a new picture then 



slakey said:


> No I don't need to make it up to another girl thanks, doing that enough now/lately to last a while!


Aww bless, I wouldn't be insulted to say I looked older to be perfectly honest, wish I was sometimes :laugh:


----------



## Devil-Dogz

Inca's Mum said:


> Get a new picture then


the pictures only two years old. I just look a little different when I have my hair and make up done.


----------



## vickie1985

Inca's Mum said:


> Get a new picture then
> 
> Aww bless, I wouldn't be insulted to say I looked older to be perfectly honest, wish I was sometimes :laugh:


costs money to change ya ID lol i would leave mine too


----------



## vickie1985

slakey said:


> No I don't need to make it up to another girl thanks, doing that enough now/lately to last a while!


oh dear, sounds like someone is a bit peeved off with girls at the min.


----------



## slakey

Oh no, I kinda like the drama 

Plus she's in the **** not me


----------



## Inca's Mum

vickie1985 said:


> costs money to change ya ID lol i would leave mine too


I can't wait to get my new passport soon (expires in May). Utter cringe when I went over to Belgium and having to show my passport every time we went onto the base (SHAPE/NATO) because they would look at it, then at me, then back at the passport and be like 'You need a new one soon' and I would say 'Tell me about it' :laugh:


----------



## vickie1985

slakey said:


> Oh no, I kinda like the drama
> 
> Plus she's in the **** not me


haha drama gets too much as you get older believe me.



Inca's Mum said:


> I can't wait to get my new passport soon (expires in May). Utter cringe when I went over to Belgium and having to show my passport every time we went onto the base (SHAPE/NATO) because they would look at it, then at me, then back at the passport and be like 'You need a new one soon' and I would say 'Tell me about it' :laugh:


mine doesnt run out till im about 32, so i aim to look almost the same lol


----------



## slakey

My god look how active this thread has become :O


----------



## vickie1985

slakey said:


> My god look how active this thread has become :O


dont worry it happens from time to time when someone posts a new picture :thumbup:


----------



## slakey

Just too hot that's the problem  LOL I wish!


----------



## Devil-Dogz

slakey said:


> Just too hot that's the problem  LOL I wish!


LOL - Dont think you need to wish.


----------



## vickie1985

slakey said:


> Just too hot that's the problem  LOL I wish!


lol have you had the doorframes widen at your place yet?? if not i highly recomend it  :lol:

joking!


----------



## Inca's Mum

Devil-Dogz said:


> LOL - Dont think you need to wish.


:thumbup: :laugh:


----------



## Guest

Inca's Mum said:


> :laugh: :laugh: you ruin the game Luke! :laugh:


My speciality...  :lol:



vickie1985 said:


> Luke, dont help your own sex, we like it when you get it terriably wrong so we can sulk and you have to make up for it! :thumbup:


Hissssss!!! All guys together! 



Inca's Mum said:


> I can't wait to get my new passport soon (expires in May). Utter cringe when I went over to Belgium and having to show my passport every time we went onto the base (SHAPE/NATO) because they would look at it, then at me, then back at the passport and be like 'You need a new one soon' and I would say 'Tell me about it' :laugh:


I might photocopy my old American one and show you all how baby-faced I looked back when I was about 10. :lol:

It looks good now though.


----------



## vickie1985

haha do you look the same now Luke? with just a bit of bum fluff right??


----------



## slakey

Lol cheers ladies.
I'm honestly not a confident guy when it comes to my looks.

I get told by this girl I'm talking to now that I should be, but I'm like, why... I'm not hot lol! She thinks differently though.


----------



## rob158

I think your all crazy :lol:


----------



## vickie1985

slakey said:


> Lol cheers ladies.
> I'm honestly not a confident guy when it comes to my looks.
> 
> I get told by this girl I'm talking to now that I should be, but I'm like, why... I'm not hot lol! She thinks differently though.


seriously your a very attractive young man!! if i was 8 years younger i would be asking for your phone number by now :thumbup:


----------



## vickie1985

rob158 said:


> I think your all crazy :lol:


thats coz your a very bright man! :thumbup: :lol:


----------



## ninja

vickie1985 said:


> haha do you look the same now Luke? with just a bit of bum fluff right??


:lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Devil-Dogz

slakey said:


> Lol cheers ladies.
> I'm honestly not a confident guy when it comes to my looks.
> 
> I get told by this girl I'm talking to now that I should be, but I'm like, why... I'm not hot lol! She thinks differently though.


You should be confident.


----------



## slakey

vickie1985 said:


> seriously your a very attractive young man!! if i was 8 years younger i would be asking for your phone number by now :thumbup:


Nothing wrong with a older women. I kinda like older women, say in their 30's


----------



## Devil-Dogz

slakey said:


> Nothing wrong with a younger lad, I kinda like older women, say in their 30's


haha a sweet talker to. How old are you?


----------



## Inca's Mum

slakey said:


> Lol cheers ladies.
> I'm honestly not a confident guy when it comes to my looks.
> 
> I get told by this girl I'm talking to now that I should be, but I'm like, why... I'm not hot lol! She thinks differently though.


You're lovely and should be confident, if I was a few years older :laugh:


----------



## vickie1985

slakey said:


> Nothing wrong with a younger lad, I kinda like older women, say in their 30's


thats me out then :lol:


----------



## Devil-Dogz

ninja said:


> :lol: :lol: :lol:


...... and your piccie :lol:


----------



## slakey

Well what can I say  

I'm 20


----------



## vickie1985

Inca's Mum said:


> You're lovely and should be confident, if I was a few years older :laugh:


now is your time to lie about your age.....your 30 right?? lmao


----------



## Inca's Mum

slakey said:


> Well what can I say
> 
> I'm 20


Too old for me, :frown: :lol:



vickie1985 said:


> now is your time to lie about your age.....your 30 right?? lmao


They should totally have aging creams, if they have anti-aging cream they must have some aging stuff  :laugh:


----------



## vickie1985

slakey said:


> Well what can I say
> 
> I'm 20


i would have said 19 at a guess, :thumbup: lots of practice selling alcohol and asking to see ID that is.


----------



## Devil-Dogz

Inca's Mum said:


> Too old for me, :frown: :lol:


:001_tt2: Just right for me hahahaha!!


----------



## slakey

Vickie you're not that old, well you don't look it, so you're still in 

People think I look 16-17 lol!


----------



## vickie1985

Devil-Dogz said:


> :001_tt2: Just right for me hahahaha!!


i was sooooo tempted to be pervy then and say something like hes a little too old for me! 

wasnt sure if people would know im joking so i decided against it lol


----------



## Inca's Mum

Devil-Dogz said:


> :001_tt2: Just right for me hahahaha!!


Bully! :lol: :frown:



slakey said:


> Vickie you're not that old, well you don't look it, so you're still in
> 
> People think I look 16-17 lol!


Fine by me


----------



## ninja

Devil-Dogz said:


> ...... and your piccie :lol:


 you seen me!! 
so you know if i was to post then comps would break and PF would shut down forever :lol:


----------



## vickie1985

slakey said:


> Vickie you're not that old, well you don't look it, so you're still in
> 
> People think I look 16-17 lol!


im still in hey!! not sure what my OH would say about this haha good job we can all have a laugh on here!

a customer shouted at me coz i asked him for ID apparently im not even old enough to ask him for ID  he threw his ID at me, i looked and said "oh, your the same age as me" and threw it back! haha


----------



## Devil-Dogz

Inca's Mum said:


> Bully! :lol: :frown:


haha sowwie  and people think I am 16 to 



ninja said:


> you seen me!!
> so you know if i was to post then comps would break and PF would shut down forever :lol:


dont be silly you wouldnt...


----------



## vickie1985

im only 18!! :001_cool: honest


----------



## Devil-Dogz

vickie1985 said:


> i was sooooo tempted to be pervy then and say something like hes a little too old for me!
> 
> wasnt sure if people would know im joking so i decided against it lol


hahaha no one would have known it were a porkie


----------



## slakey

OH's don't need to know, just a bit of fun


----------



## rob158

vickie1985 said:


> i looked and said "oh, your the same age as me" and threw it back! haha


how grown up of you :lol: :thumbup:


----------



## Inca's Mum

vickie1985 said:


> im only 18!! :001_cool: honest


:lol::lol::lol::lol:


----------



## vickie1985

rob158 said:


> how grown up of you :lol: :thumbup:


because im only 18!! jeeze lol


----------



## vickie1985

slakey said:


> OH's don't need to know, just a bit of fun


haha i know your game


----------



## Devil-Dogz

vickie1985 said:


> because im only 18!! jeeze lol


Hey we can go on the pull together and I would actually be older than someone


----------



## vickie1985

Devil-Dogz said:


> Hey we can go on the pull together and I would actually be older than someone


lol (im not really 18) :lol:

but im only 18 :arf: Taylor Lautner told me he wants me to be 18, so im only 18! perfect for him that way you see.....


----------



## shibby

Not seen this thread so busy!


----------



## Devil-Dogz

vickie1985 said:


> lol (im not really 18) :lol:
> 
> but im only 18 :arf: Taylor Lautner told me he wants me to be 18, so im only 18! perfect for him that way you see.....


no I know your not, was making you feel younger


----------



## Inca's Mum

vickie1985 said:


> lol (im not really 18) :lol:
> 
> but im only 18 :arf: Taylor Lautner told me he wants me to be 18, so im only 18! perfect for him that way you see.....


:lol: I have 'R Pattz' watching me now, it freaked me out this morning when I woke up. My sister couldn't have bought me a Harry Potter poster...no! :lol:


----------



## vickie1985

shibby said:


> Not seen this thread so busy!


not guilty!

*points finger at the rather yummy guy who showed his face*

:lol:


----------



## rob158

shibby said:


> Not seen this thread so busy!


im finding it hard to keep up with whats going on :lol:


----------



## Inca's Mum

vickie1985 said:


> not guilty!
> 
> *points finger at the rather yummy guy who showed his face*
> 
> :lol:


:lol: :thumbup:


----------



## shibby

vickie1985 said:


> not guilty!
> 
> *points finger at the rather yummy guy who showed his face*
> 
> :lol:


:lol: Hehehe!


----------



## Devil-Dogz

rob158 said:


> im finding it hard to keep up with whats going on :lol:


and wheres your piccie? :lol:


----------



## vickie1985

Devil-Dogz said:


> no I know your not, was making you feel younger


as young as the man i feel right? :lol:



Inca's Mum said:


> :lol: I have 'R Pattz' watching me now,


i could live with that!! lol


----------



## Devil-Dogz

vickie1985 said:


> as young as the man i feel right? :lol:


  Thats exactly it :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## vickie1985

Devil-Dogz said:


> Thats exactly it :lol: :lol: :lol:


just need to trade my OH in then lol


----------



## rob158

Devil-Dogz said:


> and wheres your piccie? :lol:


i put mine up longs ago


----------



## shibby

rob158 said:


> im finding it hard to keep up with whats going on :lol:


Ditto! ...


----------



## vickie1985

i was feeling a bit misserable after going to work this evening, but logging on here has cheered me up no end! Cheers peeps :thumbup:


----------



## Devil-Dogz

rob158 said:


> i put mine up longs ago


Ohh thats to long to look through :lol:


----------



## slakey

Lol rather yummy guy, who's that then?


----------



## vickie1985

slakey said:


> Lol rather yummy guy, who's that then?


awww isnt it cute when they play dumb lol


----------



## Blitzgreen

i thought i would do what this thread is about
For a few of you this may be the most hated face of your life so be it
I am what i am
________


----------



## slakey

You haven't seen nothing yet 

Anyone care to to put forward an adult section?

It's not a dirty picture, or anything.


----------



## Inca's Mum

slakey said:


> Lol rather yummy guy, who's that then?


Maybe Tom Felton popped onto the thread earlier 












slakey said:


> You haven't seen nothing yet
> 
> Anyone care to to put forward an adult section?
> 
> It's not a dirty picture, or anything.


Darn it :laugh:


----------



## Devil-Dogz

slakey said:


> You haven't seen nothing yet
> 
> Anyone care to to put forward an adult section?
> 
> It's not a dirty picture, or anything.


:001_wub::001_wub:


----------



## vickie1985

Blitzgreen said:


> i thought i would do what this thread is about
> For a few of you this may be the most hated face of your life so be it
> I am what i am


Hey your only human, just like the rest of us mate  welcome to the forum! (i know im 50 something posts too late, but Welcome!! :thumbup:



slakey said:


> You haven't seen nothing yet
> 
> Anyone care to to put forward an adult section?
> 
> It's not a dirty picture, or anything.


adult thread hey? i tend to think MSN is great for that! lmao 
i actually cant remember how to get onto the adult chat from scratch sorry



Inca's Mum said:


> Maybe Tom Felton popped onto the thread earlier
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Darn it :laugh:


see, im not a huge fan, hes ok, but Taylor is just sooooo much sexier!


----------



## rob158

Blitzgreen said:


> i thought i would do what this thread is about
> For a few of you this may be the most hated face of your life so be it
> I am what i am


you've gone and spoiled the thread now :lol: what were you thinking? posting a picture of yourself :lol:


----------



## shibby

slakey said:


> You haven't seen nothing yet
> 
> Anyone care to to put forward an adult section?
> 
> It's not a dirty picture, or anything.


What is it a picture of then? Hehe.


----------



## slakey

Just topless 

So it's not dirty. I would put it up on facebook, just the thing of I done that on bebo many years ago and my nan saw it :| not good.

Sent it to this girl I know, and she liked


----------



## Devil-Dogz

vickie1985 said:


> adult thread hey? i tend to think MSN is great for that! lmao
> i actually cant remember how to get onto the adult chat from scratch sorry


or facebook :thumbup:


----------



## Inca's Mum

vickie1985 said:


> see, im not a huge fan, hes ok, but Taylor is just sooooo much sexier!


Oh he looked gorgeous in Eclipse (watched it yesterday with big sister), wasn't happy when he had his top on! :laugh:


----------



## Inca's Mum

Devil-Dogz said:


> or facebook :thumbup:


:thumbup: :lol:


----------



## vickie1985

slakey said:


> Just topless
> 
> So it's not dirty. I would put it up on facebook, just the thing of I done that on bebo many years ago and my nan saw it :| not good.
> 
> Sent it to this girl I know, and she liked


yum



Devil-Dogz said:


> or facebook :thumbup:


facebook is risky.....too social! lmao


----------



## Devil-Dogz

vickie1985 said:


> facebook is risky.....too social! lmao


You can stil have private chats


----------



## shibby

slakey said:


> Just topless
> 
> So it's not dirty. I would put it up on facebook, just the thing of I done that on bebo many years ago and my nan saw it :| not good.
> 
> Sent it to this girl I know, and she liked


Ahh right! You should post a front one on, only seen the side of your nut  Your head that is...


----------



## vickie1985

Inca's Mum said:


> Oh he looked gorgeous in Eclipse (watched it yesterday with big sister), wasn't happy when he had his top on! :laugh:


dont get me talking about him in Eclipse!!! I need to have a bucket to watch that! lol


----------



## vickie1985

shibby said:


> Ahh right! You should post a front one on, only seen the side of your nut  Your head that is...


lmao you have such a way with words :thumbup:


----------



## slakey

shibby said:


> Ahh right! You should post a front one on, only seen the side of your nut  Your head that is...


Yeah yeah!


----------



## shibby

vickie1985 said:


> lmao you have such a way with words :thumbup:


 Hehehe...



slakey said:


> Yeah yeah!


Honestly, hand on heart


----------



## slakey

That was literally after just washing my hair from having my hair cut.


----------



## vickie1985

but you have your shirt on :confused1: :lol:


----------



## Devil-Dogz

vickie1985 said:


> but you have your shirt on :confused1: :lol:


Hes just teasing


----------



## shibby

slakey said:


> That was literally after just washing my hair from having my hair cut.


Arw, bless!


----------



## Inca's Mum

slakey said:


> That was literally after just washing my hair from having my hair cut.


I love men in lumberjack/checked shirts :thumbup: :laugh:


----------



## slakey

The picture is on my phone, and I'll get banned more then likely.


----------



## vickie1985

Inca's Mum said:


> I love men in lumberjack/checked shirts :thumbup: :laugh:


dark hair works perfect with plain white tees! simple but i think on the right man a white tee is to die for!!


----------



## Inca's Mum

vickie1985 said:


> dark hair works perfect with plain white tees! simple but i think on the right man a white tee is to die for!!












:lol::lol::lol:


----------



## slakey

I have a white v shirt tee, you know to show the arms.


----------



## vickie1985

Inca's Mum said:


> :lol::lol::lol:


pic didnt work, but now im dying to see who it is! lmao


----------



## vickie1985

OMG It decided it would work while im eating chocolate!!!

Not a healthy combo if you want to eat it not choke on it Jess!!! lmao


----------



## Devil-Dogz

Inca's Mum said:


> :lol::lol::lol:


mmmmmmmmmmmmmmm oh ay


----------



## vickie1985

Devil-Dogz said:


> mmmmmmmmmmmmmmm oh ay


hes perfect, and im now im swoon mode!!


----------



## slakey

vickie1985 said:


> hes perfect, and im now im swoon mode!!


I best not post that picture then D:


----------



## Inca's Mum

vickie1985 said:


> OMG It decided it would work while im eating chocolate!!!
> 
> Not a healthy combo if you want to eat it not choke on it Jess!!! lmao


:laugh: :laugh:



slakey said:


> I best not post that picture then D:


Pretty please?


----------



## vickie1985

slakey said:


> I best not post that picture then D:


that may be a good idea....wow lol



Inca's Mum said:


> :laugh: :laugh:


look what you have done to me!! what i wouldnt do to have 1 night with him


----------



## vickie1985

*sat googling Taylor Lautner Eclipse and New Moon pics*


/drool


----------



## slakey

I'm not allowed, I bet the mods are just waiting, finger itching to hit the ban hammer button lol.


----------



## vickie1985

slakey said:


> I'm not allowed, I bet the mods are just waiting, finger itching to hit the ban hammer button lol.


yea they will. can in adult chat though.


----------



## slakey

Since when was there an adult chat!?


----------



## Inca's Mum

vickie1985 said:


> yea they will. can in adult chat though.


Bugger off no I can't get to adult chat. Mean, mean people :lol:










Taylor Lautner Photos: Ripped, Topless, Drool-Inducing - The Hollywood Gossip


----------



## shibby

Where is adult chat? Is it invite only?


----------



## vickie1985

hahahah you have to PM a mod to get a password


----------



## vickie1985

Inca's Mum said:


> Bugger off no I can't get to adult chat. Mean, mean people :lol:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Taylor Lautner Photos: Ripped, Topless, Drool-Inducing - The Hollywood Gossip


calm down young lady! or i wont work on getting you this pic via adult chat!! pmsl


----------



## Devil-Dogz

vickie1985 said:


> hahahah you have to PM a mod to get a password


originally here in 2008 and I have never even heard of it ..charming - I guess I am just not adult enough, or just to naughty :lol:


----------



## slakey

Mods... REVEAL YOURSELVES!!!


----------



## Inca's Mum

vickie1985 said:


> calm down young lady! or i wont work on getting you this pic via adult chat!! pmsl


Didn't think you were even working to get it in the first place :lol:


----------



## shibby

vickie1985 said:


> hahahah you have to PM a mod to get a password


Ohh right, mad!


----------



## vickie1985

Inca's Mum said:


> Didn't think you were even working to get it in the first place :lol:


do you want it or not? lol


----------



## vickie1985

i have just died and gone to heaven!


----------



## Inca's Mum

vickie1985 said:


> do you want it or not? lol


:lol: what do you think? :lol:


----------



## vickie1985

Inca's Mum said:


> :lol: what do you think? :lol:


then let me work on it :thumbup:


----------



## slakey

I can't compete with him


----------



## vickie1985

slakey said:


> I can't compete with him


its ok, no one can lol


----------



## shibby

slakey said:


> I can't compete with him


If it's any consolation, I don't see the appeal... At all  Sorry to his admirers


----------



## slakey

shibby said:


> If it's any consolation, I don't see the appeal... At all  Sorry to his admirers


Arw 

This lassy that has seen this topless pic of me thinks Taylor's hot, but she finds me very hot


----------



## vickie1985

shibby said:


> If it's any consolation, I don't see the appeal... At all  Sorry to his admirers


thats ok, i cant compete with you coz your stunning and i know taylor would choose you over me! saves me a fight :thumbup:


----------



## Devil-Dogz

slakey said:


> I can't compete with him


You can


----------



## vickie1985

Devil-Dogz said:


> You can


suck up


----------



## slakey

I don't know who's a mod :\


----------



## Devil-Dogz

vickie1985 said:


> suck up


  DD - a suck up never been called that before :lol:


----------



## vickie1985

slakey said:


> I don't know who's a mod :\


easiest way is to start a new thread and ask for a mod to pm you


----------



## shibby

slakey said:


> Arw
> 
> This lassy that has seen this topless pic of me thinks Taylor's hot, but she finds me very hot


Yeah, not a fan of him really. Well, good for you  Hehe...



vickie1985 said:


> thats ok, i cant compete with you coz your stunning and i know taylor would choose you over me! saves me a fight :thumbup:


A few of my friends are obsessed with him! The others, the one with the eyebrows, something Cullen?  I have an erm, more unusual taste in men  Who's stunning? :lol:


----------



## Guest

vickie1985 said:


> i have just died and gone to heaven!


HEART ATTACK...*COUGH*...NOT WORTHY!!!!


----------



## vickie1985

shibby said:


> A few of my friends are obsessed with him! The others, the one with the eyebrows, something Cullen?  I have an erm, more unusual taste in men  Who's stunning? :lol:


Edward Cullen - Robert Patterson (hes one of ours, done well for himself)

and your stunning!


----------



## vickie1985

Chillinator said:


> HEART ATTACK...*COUGH*...NOT WORTHY!!!!


hes perfect!


----------



## Inca's Mum

vickie1985 said:


> i have just died and gone to heaven!


:drool: but I want someone real!


----------



## vickie1985

Inca's Mum said:


> :drool: but I want someone real!


he is real....hes my bit on the side!!

in my dreams! lmao


----------



## shibby

vickie1985 said:


> Edward Cullen - Robert Patterson (hes one of ours, done well for himself)
> 
> and your stunning!


Ahhh, see, I was going for Edward then thought that was his screen name and Cullen was his real surname. D'oh! No way  thanks, but I'm a little on the awkward looking side! :lol:


----------



## slakey

Oh dear no PM yet :/


----------



## Inca's Mum

vickie1985 said:


> he is real....hes my bit on the side!!
> 
> in my dreams! lmao


:laugh: :laugh:


----------



## vickie1985

Inca's Mum said:


> :laugh: :laugh:


hes actually on my aloud list!


----------



## Devil-Dogz

vickie1985 said:


>


ohh la laaaaa!


----------



## vickie1985

Devil-Dogz said:


> ohh la laaaaa!


if only hey!


----------



## ninja

Oh heck, i way to old for this thread *goes off on zimmer frame to find commode*


----------



## vickie1985

slakey said:


> Oh dear no PM yet :/


im freaked out!! looking at your facebook pics im sure i know you from somewhere!! cant think for the life of me where from though! 
but seriously your face looks so familliar but deffonatly from a few years ago!



ninja said:


> Oh heck, i way to old for this thread *goes off on zimmer frame to find commode*


haha dont be silly!


----------



## Waterlily

Blitzgreen said:


> i thought i would do what this thread is about
> For a few of you this may be the most hated face of your life so be it
> I am what i am


ya pic got lost in all of vickies smut  :lol: If I were to post my pic it'd be the most hated face here trust me :arf:



ninja said:


> Oh heck, i way to old for this thread *goes off on zimmer frame to find commode*


aww go on budball post yaself :thumbup:


----------



## bigdogworld

Blimey! Did this become a dating forum overnight? :scared:


----------



## Inca's Mum

bigdogworld said:


> Blimey! Did this become a dating forum overnight? :scared:


:lol::lol::lol:


----------



## Guest

bigdogworld said:


> Blimey! Did this become a dating forum overnight? :scared:


God forbid...


----------



## adam87




----------



## Guest

Me with my Christmas slide and earrings in lol.


----------



## shibby

RoseForTheDead said:


> Me with my Christmas slide and earrings in lol.
> 
> View attachment 56578


:thumbup: Great picture! I thought I'd post a recent one in my Dr Seuss T-shirt


----------



## vickie1985

dating r us! i like it. lol


----------



## Guest

This is me, having a 'stumped' thinking moment... :lol:


----------



## vickie1985

Chillinator said:


> This is me, having a 'stumped' thinking moment... :lol:


i have them all the time!! lol Looks more like your concentrating on a game or something. OH has that look a lot ya see


----------



## Guest

vickie1985 said:


> i have them all the time!! lol Looks more like your concentrating on a game or something. OH has that look a lot ya see


Actually just thinking about what the hell was wrong with my webcam... :lol:


----------



## vickie1985

Chillinator said:


> Actually just thinking about what the hell was wrong with my webcam... :lol:


i used to ask that, then i realised i really was that ugly :thumbup: lol


----------



## Waterlily

vickie1985 said:


> i used to ask that, then i realised i really was that ugly :thumbup: lol


aw lmao :lol: :lol:


----------



## slakey

Where are these mods!


----------



## shibby

slakey said:


> Where are these mods!


Haha, have they not replied yet? :lol:


----------



## slakey

Nopes, think there gonna have some peeved off women after them soon lol!


----------



## Guest

shibby said:


> :thumbup: Great picture! I thought I'd post a recent one in my Dr Seuss T-shirt


Thanks! 

Yours too! Lovin' the shirt!


----------



## Inca's Mum

Chillinator said:


> This is me, having a 'stumped' thinking moment... :lol:


Yay Luke! :thumbup: :thumbup:



vickie1985 said:


> i used to ask that, then i realised i really was that ugly :thumbup: lol


Had me creased! :laugh:


----------



## Guest

Inca's Mum said:


> Yay Luke! :thumbup: :thumbup:


I had a dream about you last night. I was bungie-jumping off a bridge, and you walked over and cut the cable!


----------



## dobermummy

Chillinator said:


> I had a dream about you last night. I was bungie-jumping off a bridge, and you walked over and cut the cable!


:eek6: thats a bit random isnt it? :
:lol:


----------



## Guest

mumof6 said:


> :eek6: thats a bit random isnt it? :
> :lol:


Everything about me is random, my mood, my tastes, my forum comments...  :lol:


----------



## dobermummy

Chillinator said:


> Everything about me is random, my mood, my tastes, my forum comments...  :lol:


best way to be, people are always telling me how random i am, not sure if i should take it as a compliment though :lol:


----------



## Guest

mumof6 said:


> best way to be, people are always telling me how random i am, not sure if i should take it as a compliment though :lol:


I take it as a compliment, being random allows room for error...


----------



## Inca's Mum

Chillinator said:


> I had a dream about you last night. I was bungie-jumping off a bridge, and you walked over and cut the cable!


Oh that's so nice of me :laugh: I'm in stitches reading this, brilliant :lol:


----------



## adam87

RoseForTheDead said:


> Me with my Christmas slide and earrings in lol.
> 
> View attachment 56578


love your eyes


----------



## slakey

So which girls wanted to see this picture then?


----------



## Inca's Mum

slakey said:


> So which girls wanted to see this picture then?


Me :thumbup:


----------



## shibby

slakey said:


> So which girls wanted to see this picture then?


I'm out


----------



## slakey

Your out? Huh


----------



## shibby

slakey said:


> Your out? Huh


Yep  I'm sure there are plenty of others who wouldn't mind seeing though!


----------



## slakey

Lol okay. Doesn's seem it :| got a lot of attention when I posted that other picture on here.


----------



## shibby

slakey said:


> Lol okay. Doesn's seem it :| got a lot of attention when I posted that other picture on here.


Arw hehe! You should start a thread  Rouse some interest


----------



## slakey

Lol I think some other members will get peeved off.


----------



## shibby

slakey said:


> Lol I think some other members will get peeved off.


Hahaha, oh well!


----------



## slakey

I'll get hate mail lol!


----------



## shibby

slakey said:


> I'll get hate mail lol!


From all the males  Just kidding :lol:


----------



## slakey

Well with abs like mine I wouldn't be surprised 

Lol


----------



## Fuzzbugs!x

I don't think i've done this before lols :lol:. Here's me two with the bf and one at halloween  x


----------



## Waterlily

shibby said:


> I'm out


yeah count me out too, I have the man of my dreams, and I havent seen a bloke this vain on pf like ever, almost embarrassed for him tbh  :eek6:



Fuzzbugs!x said:


> I don't think i've done this before lols :lol:. Here's me two with the bf and one at halloween  x


aww well you look great pleased to meet ya :thumbup:


----------



## bullet

Someone want a real man?:lol:


----------



## Fuzzbugs!x

Waterlily said:


> yeah count me out too, I have the man of my dreams, and I havent seen a bloke this vain on pf like ever, almost embarrassed for him tbh  :eek6:
> 
> aww well you look great pleased to meet ya :thumbup:


I was thinking that too :lol: He thinks alot of himself doesnt her ! Ahh thanks  Pleased to meet you too  x


----------



## Fuzzbugs!x

bullet said:


> Someone want a real man?:lol:


Phoooooar ya big hottie 

I mean the dog mind Bullet don't go getting ahead of yourself :lol:


----------



## shibby

Waterlily said:


> yeah count me out too, I have the man of my dreams, and *I havent seen a bloke this vain on pf like ever, almost embarrassed for him tbh*  :eek6:


:lol: :lol: :lol: You've got me laughing away here! Thanks for that


----------



## deb53

bullet said:


> Someone want a real man?:lol:


Bobbies looking great as usual :thumbup::lol:


----------



## bullet

Fuzzbugs!x said:


> Phoooooar ya big hottie
> 
> I mean the dog mind Bullet don't go getting ahead of yourself :lol:


:lol: :lol: :lol: for a minute there........................


----------



## bullet

deb53 said:


> Bobbies looking great as usual :thumbup::lol:


Aw thanks


----------



## slakey

Lol, I love how people think I'm actually being serious!


----------



## bullet

slakey said:


> Lol, I love how people think I'm actually being serious!


I dont think anyone takes anything serious on here mate, otherwise i'd have ended up with another couple of wives:scared: :lol: Just keep keeping these women on their toes:thumbup:


----------



## slakey

Lol, all I can do is laugh at them if they think I'm being serious.

But I can't help it if I'm too hench!


----------



## bullet

slakey said:


> Lol, all I can do is laugh at them if they think I'm being serious.
> 
> But I can't help it if I'm too hench!


Dont worry, all the blokes have tried to get one over on these women, and we all ended up nervous wrecks:scared:


----------



## shibby

slakey said:


> Lol, all I can do is laugh at them if they think I'm being serious.
> 
> But I can't help it if I'm too *hench*!


I had to urban dictionary that!


----------



## slakey

Bless 

No becoming a nervous wreck here.


----------



## bullet

slakey said:


> Bless
> 
> No becoming a nervous wreck here.


Give it time, you aint been hit by welshie and waterlilly together yet:scared:


----------



## shibby

slakey said:


> Bless
> 
> No becoming a nervous wreck here.


Aye, never heard of it


----------



## slakey

HAHA. Please, waterlily and welshie, bring it on 

Nothing wrong with having a bit of a laugh. If they can't understand that, tough **** 

Oh dear Shibby, you're not chav enough then lol!


----------



## shibby

slakey said:


> Oh dear Shibby, you're not chav enough then lol!


Of course I'm not, thank god!


----------



## vickie1985

i too have no idea what that word means, and also cant be bothered to google it lol.

im interested in this pic for the sake of Jess though :thumbup:

and nothing is serious on here hardly ever....only my threads are serious lol


----------



## slakey

Hench = Muscular, Buff, Fit, Ripped etc


----------



## alexis1971

This is me taken a few months ago


----------



## vickie1985

tut, why did you just say that ya chav lol


----------



## vickie1985

alexis1971 said:


> This is me taken a few months ago
> 
> View attachment 56686


hi, big welcome to the forum! and well done on being so brave, not often we get people brave enough to post straight away :thumbup:


----------



## bullet

alexis1971 said:


> This is me taken a few months ago
> 
> View attachment 56686


Welcome to the madhouse young lady:thumbup:


----------



## slakey

vickie1985 said:


> tut, why did you just say that ya chav lol


Sorry, the youths are getting to me with their words!


----------



## vickie1985

my best side










lol


----------



## Phoenix&Charlie'sMum

OK I guess Id better join the crowd hehe. Heres me and George:










And me:


----------



## Carla-Jade

Phoenix&Charlie'sMum said:


> OK I guess Id better join the crowd hehe. Heres me and George:


:thumbup::thumbup: im so chuffed its not just me who picks up my hounds :lol::lol:


----------



## Phoenix&Charlie'sMum

Carla-Jade said:


> :thumbup::thumbup: im so chuffed its not just me who picks up my hounds :lol::lol:


lol George Porgey Luffs it!!!


----------



## mandxx

Its me scary I know!!!


----------



## Carla-Jade

Phoenix&Charlie'sMum said:


> lol George Porgey Luffs it!!!


 awww bless. willow bear loves it too- she loves to be up high & she licks my arms while i hold her


----------



## Phoenix&Charlie'sMum

Carla-Jade said:


> awww bless. willow bear loves it too- she loves to be up high & she licks my arms while i hold her


Aww George normally nibbles my nose! lol


----------



## Carla-Jade

Phoenix&Charlie'sMum said:


> Aww George normally nibbles my nose! lol


hah thats cute! thye are nibblers- willow does it to me while im sleepig!


----------



## metame

bullet said:


> Someone want a real man?:lol:


fluorescent yellow is definitely your colour.


----------



## Guest

Carla-Jade said:


> :thumbup::thumbup: im so chuffed its not just me who picks up my hounds :lol::lol:


Who complained? I walk down the street with a Golden Retriever and a Labrador cross tucked under each arm... :lol:


----------



## Pablo the Bulldog

This is my partner and i about 4 months ago on a night out.

Exciting to put faces to the name!


----------



## FEJA JUODAS

my avatar lol


----------



## jessiegirl




----------



## SuperSimoholic

*





I don't often wear make-up, well, I NEVER wear make-up, but we thought it would be fun to apply some in KFC and take pics XD!!







My partner loves this one because he says I look, and I quote "Evil" and my hair looks like fire XD*

(btw, I'm the one in the middle)


----------



## metame

FEJA JUODAS said:


> my avatar lol


:thumbup:


jessiegirl said:


>


Very festive  poor jessie though doesnt know if it's for her or not :lol:


SuperSimoholic said:


> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I don't often wear make-up, well, I NEVER wear make-up, but we thought it would be fun to apply some in KFC and take pics XD!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My partner loves this one because he says I look, and I quote "Evil" and my hair looks like fire XD*
> 
> (btw, I'm the one in the middle)


you always seem to be the one in the middle 

the person on your right looks very much like someone i know...


----------



## SophieCyde

I love this photo (minus me) , the scenery is lovely


----------



## Carla-Jade

Chillinator said:


> Who complained? I walk down the street with a Golden Retriever and a Labrador cross tucked under each arm... :lol:


:lol: hilarious! ocs my dad used to have to carry pepper when she was a puppy- all 4 gangly whippet legs falling out of his coat!!


----------



## SuperSimoholic

metame said:


> the person on your right looks very much like someone i know...


The one with the short hair does an animal course at filton collage in bristol, the one with the long hair seems to know everyone in the world XD we've not been out once without bumping into someone she knows from collage or through one of her older siblings.


----------



## Vampyria

SuperSimoholic said:


> the one with the long hair seems to know everyone in the world XD


Haha, I have a mate like that - everyone knows him, and he knows everyone  all you have to do is mention his name and its guaranteed someone will pipe up with "Oohhh, I know him!". Bizarre!

Beautiful pics, by the way


----------



## Lex87

Not this again! Am I the kitty or the bee? BWAHAHAHAHA..... :ihih:


----------



## new westie owner

Me and Bobby  few days after my surgery


----------



## FEJA JUODAS

i like these big pictures...good skin quality...lol...here i am with my pup age 10 months old xmas 2010....


----------



## nikki2009

this is me a few months back but i now have completley blonde hair lol


----------



## FEJA JUODAS

good teeth ! face as well but hey....they say when humans smile it confuses dogs as when they show their teeth they are warning in aggression ! well i say so anyway...can't recall reading that somewhere actually...lol !!! i like this thread...


----------



## bigdaddy

this is me and my little girl it was 2 years ago but i havent changed still as ugly as ever:lol:


----------



## nikki2009

bigdaddy said:


> this is me and my little girl it was 2 years ago but i havent changed still as ugly as ever:lol:


i recognise that lil cutie lol


----------



## nikki2009

FEJA JUODAS said:


> good teeth ! face as well but hey....they say when humans smile it confuses dogs as when they show their teeth they are warning in aggression ! well i say so anyway...can't recall reading that somewhere actually...lol !!! i like this thread...


 does that mean you like my picture?????? 
sorry blonde moment


----------



## reido

heres me in amsterdam last november, hope you like my curly locks


----------



## simplysardonic

reido said:


> heres me in amsterdam last november, hope you like my curly locks


Nice hair:thumbup:


----------



## metame

reido said:


> heres me in amsterdam last november, hope you like my curly locks


you look nothing like what i imagined :lol:

love the hair, btw!


----------



## metame

bigdaddy said:


> this is me and my little girl it was 2 years ago but i havent changed still as ugly as ever:lol:


oh you're not ugly, dont be daft!


----------



## bigdaddy

metame said:


> oh you're not ugly, dont be daft!


thank you


----------



## XxZoexX

Dont really have any recent ones as i take a crap photo and dont usually allow snaps till im drunk so excuse the p*ssedness of my photos lol

This is me a coupl of years ago 









and last year










I look the same just inbetween weightwise i have less boobage than the second pic more than the first :lol:


----------



## jamie1977

This is me.

REMOVED


----------



## metame

bigdaddy said:


> thank you


you just need to smile :thumbup:
and your little girl is adorable!


----------



## metame

jamie1977 said:


> This is me.


you look like you're having a staring competition :lol:


----------



## deb53

reido said:


> heres me in amsterdam last november, hope you like my curly locks


OMG hair to die for :thumbup::thumbup::thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## Guest

reido said:


> heres me in amsterdam last november, hope you like my curly locks


YouTube - Toploader - Achilles Heel

:thumbup:


----------



## jamie1977

metame said:


> you look like you're having a staring competition :lol:


I was, the camera tried putting me off by flashing, but i did not break lol


----------



## lil muppet

meeeeee :thumbup:


----------



## metame

jamie1977 said:


> I was, the camera tried putting me off by flashing, but i did not break lol


that's good to know :thumbup:
i could probably beat you at a staring competition though, the only person ive lost with so far has been me :lol:


----------



## reido

deb53 said:


> OMG hair to die for :thumbup::thumbup::thumbup::thumbup:


why thank you, very kind indeed.:thumbup:


----------



## nikki2009

lil_muppet said:


> meeeeee :thumbup:


lol i like the pic


----------



## Pets2luv.webs.com

This is me !!! best i could do on my own and then the bloomin batteries went!
Sorry hairs a mess at the mo!


----------



## Guest

deb53 said:


> OMG hair to die for :thumbup::thumbup::thumbup::thumbup:


Must be all the 'goodness' in the beer... :lol:


----------



## reido

Chillinator said:


> Must be all the 'goodness' in the beer... :lol:


pic was taken in amsterdam so it wasnt just beer:thumbup:


----------



## Tula&Iver~cavs

Pets2luv.webs.com said:


> This is me !!! best i could do on my own and then the bloomin batteries went!
> Sorry hairs a mess at the mo!


Love the pic hun :thumbup:

I suppose I best do one of me  will wait till im on the computer


----------



## Tula&Iver~cavs

This is the face behind the screen


----------



## Chinquary

This is my current FB photo from when I graduated in November.


----------



## Jumberlina

This is me...............:d


----------



## Joules&Greyhounds

Cor, aren't the PF members a beautiful bunch :thumbup:Sadly, I am about to break that trend ... ! :lol:

It was very tricky to find some non-drunk, non-fancy dress photo's - so instead, you got an 'un-made up' me on a windswept dog walk (hence the lots of layers)!










And a hungover me, with the love of my life.










ETA: Christ, they are massive!! I've no idea how to make them smaller - but I would apologise to anyone that may have just got the shock of their lives, opening this and seeing a huge picture of my ugly mug!! :lol:


----------



## Tula&Iver~cavs

Joules&Greyhounds said:


> Cor, aren't the PF members a beautiful bunch :thumbup:Sadly, I am about to break that trend ... ! :lol:
> 
> It was very tricky to find some non-drunk, non-fancy dress photo's - so instead, you got an 'un-made up' me on a windswept dog walk (hence the lots of layers)!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And a hungover me, with the love of my life.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ETA: Christ, they are massive!! I've no idea how to make them smaller - but I would apologise to anyone that may have just got the shock of their lives, opening this and seeing a huge picture of my ugly mug!! :lol:


I don't know what your talking about :confused1:

Your very pretty


----------



## Joules&Greyhounds

Awww, thank you - you are very kind. And officially my new best friend for that comment :thumbup::lol:


----------



## Carla-Jade

very pretty lady & i love your hound, s/he is gorgeous :thumbup:


----------



## MissBethM

here is a pic of me (on the left) and my friend taken on Sat at my house 
Do you like my new wallpaper?! I love it


----------



## littleBichon

Hmm, a picture of me.. orite then!


excuse the tiny eyes, I'm very sleepy tonight!


----------



## nikki2009

very nice pics


----------



## hazel pritchard

Heres a picture of me with my sisters, i am the one in the middle
opps pic did not load


----------



## momentofmadness

My gawd this thread is huge.. just tried going through some of the pics.. dont think Ive added any.. so here goes.. A couple of me.. 


















Does anyone recognise me??? 

Akl your pics are fab.. :thumbup:


----------



## bigdaddy

good to put faces to names:thumbup:


----------



## momentofmadness

IvanLowinski said:


> One with the clothes on


MM and who was he??


----------



## niki87

OK me....I am 23...honest.










A less drunk me and my little boy when he was a baby...


----------



## Sparkles87

Ooooh I just stumbled across this thread. I love seeing everyone 

This is me and OH a few months back (please excuse the dates on the camera saying 2009 and 2007, the pictures were taken in October and July/August 2010 respectively but I don't know how to fix it!  )









And this is me (red hair) with one of my friends last August 









Sparkles
xx


----------



## LaughingHeart

25 years ago, before my 6 pack became a party can and well known photographers queued up to 'shoot' me, I looked not too shabby, but I am afraid you ladies would now be disappointed over the onslaught of wrinkles and gravity effects! This portrait shot was my favourite and brings on the nostalgia. Taken a long time back, but published in 2007 in a Pow Wow magazine.....Those were the day's!










Now I am an old, wrinkly ******* holding on to memories.....Such is life!!

Here is a recent portrait shot with my wife Sonya in the formal garden:










Paol.


----------



## metame

Paol you make a lovely couple!
and you looked amazing dressed up!


----------



## LaughingHeart

Well, thank you kindly Metame!
The bulge under the shirt is not a gun, it's gravity! The long hair is still with me, but the rest has all gone to pot! If you saw me now, in my slippers and slobbing out on the sofa, you get an entirely diferent picture from that of me in my 'prime' and in full Pow Wow dress! I used to throw buffalo lances, but now I just thow tantrums when me *** goes out! I can still give a good performance with a microphone at events, but I get out run by hedgehogs!










Paol, [aged Indian]


----------



## Guest

I'm honestly wearing a dress 

Em
xx


----------



## harwoodlee

the first one is me in the garden,the second one is one of my ferrets


----------



## nikki2009

Eroswoof said:


> I'm honestly wearing a dress
> 
> Em
> xx


yeah right lol


----------



## Guest

nikki2009 said:


> yeah right lol


I was, I was!! 001_cool

Em
xx


----------



## nikki2009

Eroswoof said:


> I was, I was!! 001_cool
> 
> Em
> xx


lol :thumbup:


----------



## Guest

harwoodlee said:


> the first one is me in the garden,the second one is one of my ferrets


 if you'd dropped him in the snow you'd never have found him!

Em
xx


----------



## harwoodlee

lol to true,they love the snow


----------



## Guest

My big bunny loves it too but he's black so less loseable!

Em
xx


----------



## Guest

vickie1985 said:


> i have just died and gone to heaven!


Who is he? He's my idea of the worst man possible lol yuck lol sorry

Em
xx


----------



## XxZoexX

Out of twilight, Not my bag either cute tho


----------



## Guest

Ahhh I see :thumbup:

Yeah it's the muscles put me off - I don't like them at all lol

Em
xx


----------



## momentofmadness

harwoodlee said:


> the first one is me in the garden,the second one is one of my ferrets


Ferret is lovely.. My youngest has asked for one.. again for his birthday in July..

After I got him his first Hamster 2 years ago he had enough to buy a ferret and cage with the rest of his money, His brother talked him into buying budgies.. Ive had to say no now. as we have rats and hammies.. and have explained what Ferrets are generally used for and what their instincts are.. He is truly gutted..


----------



## vickie1985

Eroswoof said:


> Who is he? He's my idea of the worst man possible lol yuck lol sorry
> 
> Em
> xx


lol i forgot these pics was even on here! Just made me go all a fluster seeing them again pmsl!

He is Taylor Lautner, plays Jacob Black in Twilight :thumbup:

I usually dont like muscles at all, but he pulls off the look so well! and he is super cute!


----------



## Guest

vickie1985 said:


> lol i forgot these pics was even on here! Just made me go all a fluster seeing them again pmsl!
> 
> He is Taylor Lautner, plays Jacob Black in Twilight :thumbup:
> 
> I usually dont like muscles at all, but he pulls off the look so well! and he is super cute!


Lol I don't think I'm going to win this argument on here :thumbup:

I love those little cat icons on your signature :001_wub:

Em
xx


----------



## Guest

Just another photo but with make up this time (the last one of me depressed me :lol 

Sorry for double posting 

Em
xx


----------



## vickie1985

Eroswoof said:


> Lol I don't think I'm going to win this argument on here :thumbup:
> 
> I love those little cat icons on your signature :001_wub:
> 
> Em
> xx


someone on here made me them  a few members have them, im sure if you post in general you will find the creator


----------



## Guest

vickie1985 said:


> someone on here made me them  a few members have them, im sure if you post in general you will find the creator


Oooo thanks 

Em
xx


----------



## nikki2009

Eroswoof said:


> Who is he? He's my idea of the worst man possible lol yuck lol sorry
> 
> Em
> xx


he is called taylor launter i think


----------



## Guest

nikki2009 said:


> he is called taylor launter i think


Give me Pete Doherty any day :001_wub::001_wub:

Em
xx


----------



## nikki2009

Eroswoof said:


> Give me Pete Doherty any day :001_wub::001_wub:
> 
> Em
> xx


lol give me peter andre or vin diesel anyday :thumbup::arf:


----------



## Guest

nikki2009 said:


> lol give me peter andre or vin diesel anyday :thumbup::arf:


Nooo! Muscles are icky!! Lol don't think i'm going to win this argument either 

Em
xx


----------



## nikki2009

Eroswoof said:


> Nooo! Muscles are icky!! Lol don't think i'm going to win this argument either
> 
> Em
> xx


i dont mind sum muscles but to much muscle aint very nice


----------



## bigdaddy

nikki2009 said:


> lol give me peter andre or vin diesel anyday :thumbup::arf:


 what you need them for when you got me


----------



## Guest

Eroswoof said:


> Who is he? He's my idea of the worst man possible lol yuck lol sorry
> 
> Em
> xx


Likewise...

Two words: inflatable muscles.


----------



## Pets2luv.webs.com

This isnt me but this what I can make! Arent I clever!


----------



## metame

Pets2luv.webs.com said:


> This isnt me but this what I can make! Arent I clever!


shes so pretty!


----------



## Pets2luv.webs.com

Ah thanks looks can be decieving! she is a lil monkey at the moment! but there isnt a monkey section on pet forums :lol:
I've got 3 more just as beautiful!


----------



## paddyjulie

Here goes then :scared::scared:










and here is one from a few years ago taken with the view cam...posers or what










juliex


----------



## metame

paddyjulie said:


> Here goes then :scared::scared:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and here is one from a few years ago taken with the view cam...posers or what
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> juliex


you dont look anything like i imagined!
good to see you :thumbup:

love the last picture! no you're not posers


----------



## vickie1985

awww wow Julie, that looks like a really nice walking place  
i can never get a pic of me and the cats...they always hide their head unless they are asleep, but then if i move them they go in a grump and move


----------



## paddyjulie

vickie1985 said:


> awww wow Julie, that looks like a really nice walking place
> i can never get a pic of me and the cats...they always hide their head unless they are asleep, but then if i move them they go in a grump and move


Thats Buttermere in the Lake district...the path goes right round the lake...its a really nice walk


----------



## nikki2009

they are realy nice pics :thumbup:


----------



## Carla-Jade

me gorgeous la'al marra :thumbup: loveeeee ozzies paw up to give you a hug x


----------



## paddyjulie

Carla-Jade said:


> me gorgeous la'al marra :thumbup: loveeeee ozzies paw up to give you a hug x


Won't have been long after that photo was took..a few week even ..when he went to the bridge.....loved the little man...x


----------



## Carla-Jade

paddyjulie said:


> Won't have been long after that photo was took..a few week even ..when he went to the bridge.....loved the little man...x


he loved you, you all loved him so at least the lovely little fella was happy before the bridge called. he is a right stunner x


----------



## tjk

metame said:


> you dont look anything like i imagined!
> good to see you :thumbup:
> 
> love the last picture! no you're not posers


same here its wierd how you imagen people isnt it


----------



## paddyjulie

tjk said:


> same here its wierd how you imagen people isnt it


:lol::lol::lol:...it would be interesting to know what people thought i looked like....lol...or do i not wanna know:lol::lol:

bet you all thought i had a shaved head and was covered in tattoos...lol

juliex


----------



## metame

paddyjulie said:


> :lol::lol::lol:...it would be interesting to know what people thought i looked like....lol...or do i not wanna know:lol::lol:
> 
> bet you all thought i had a shaved head and was covered in tattoos...lol
> 
> juliex


nope

but i imagine people as their avatars so i thought you were smaller and whiter and had black eyes...


----------



## metame

Carla-Jade said:


> he loved you, you all loved him so at least the lovely little fella was happy before the bridge called. he is a right stunner x


he was a proper little stunner


----------



## paddyjulie

Carla-Jade said:


> he loved you, you all loved him so at least the lovely little fella was happy before the bridge called. he is a right stunner x


yeah ...he was defo a happy lad when he was well...


----------



## paddyjulie

metame said:


> nope
> 
> but i imagine people as their avatars so i thought you were smaller and whiter and had black eyes...


roflmao...can't be any smaller i'm only 5ft 2 as it is:lol::lol:

juex


----------



## metame

paddyjulie said:


> yeah ...he was defo a happy lad when he was well...


its weird now ive seen a pic of you cause i cant imagine you calling anyone a cfa!



ETA lol! is that bad?!


----------



## metame

paddyjulie said:


> roflmao...can't be any smaller i'm only 5ft 2 as it is:lol::lol:
> 
> juex


lol!
you look taller than that!


----------



## paddyjulie

metame said:


> its weird now ive seen a pic of you cause i cant imagine you calling anyone a cfa!


aww...i think i would...i am a northern terrier after all...


----------



## paddyjulie

metame said:


> lol!
> you look taller than that!


nope i'm a titch:lol::lol::lol:


----------



## metame

paddyjulie said:


> aww...i think i would...i am a northern terrier after all...


:lol:
nah you look too innocent!


paddyjulie said:


> nope i'm a titch:lol::lol::lol:


i'd prefer to be short that tall 

but you seriously DO look taller!


----------



## paddyjulie

metame said:


> :lol:
> nah you look too innocent!
> 
> i'd prefer to be short that tall
> 
> but you seriously DO look taller!


nope 29 inch leg:thumbup::thumbup:

yeah i like being short...except when there is something on the top shelf at the back in the supermarket saying that i do hunt out a nice handsome man and ask for help....:arf::arf:


----------



## Carla-Jade

paddyjulie said:


> nope 29 inch leg:thumbup::thumbup:
> 
> yeah i like being short...except when there is something on the top shelf at the back in the supermarket saying that i do hunt out a nice handsome man and ask for help....:arf::arf:


i do that too!


----------



## metame

i want to be short :crying:


----------



## tjk

paddyjulie said:


> :lol::lol::lol:...it would be interesting to know what people thought i looked like....lol...or do i not wanna know:lol::lol:
> 
> bet you all thought i had a shaved head and was covered in tattoos...lol
> 
> juliex


sorry yeah i kinda did think that  think only coz of your breed of dog, not coz of anything you said lol 
sorry


----------



## metame

tjk said:


> sorry yeah i kinda did think that  think only coz of your breed of dog, not coz of anything you said lol
> sorry


i can honestly say i didnt think that despite your dog
(not your dog, julies dog )


----------



## XxZoexX

Your best using an account like photobucket and copying the IMG code


----------



## Romania Animal Aid

There you go, (me and the Bishop of Liverpool) i'm the one with no hair (lol)


----------



## nikki2009

my family live in liverpool what part you from?


----------



## Romania Animal Aid

I live in Tue brook (West Derby) way, up the road from Anfield.

Bloody scousers are everywhere..:thumbup:


----------



## Guest

Tula&Iver~cavs said:


> This is the face behind the screen
> 
> View attachment 58889


I know who you are 
I'm friends with one of your sisters


----------



## shibby

Romania Animal Aid said:


> I live in Tue brook (West Derby) way, up the road from Anfield.
> 
> Bloody scousers are everywhere..:thumbup:


I passed through there today  Not Tuebrook, Norris Green ends? :lol:


----------



## Tula&Iver~cavs

My lil Babies said:


> I know who you are
> I'm friends with one of your sisters


 oh dear :lol:
Just had a nosey at your profile and I've definitely seen you before....

Which one do you know?


----------



## Guest

Tula&Iver~cavs said:


> oh dear :lol:
> Just had a nosey at your profile and I've definitely seen you before....
> 
> Which one do you know?


Well I know Eve as I was in the same year as her and hung about with her, Charlene & Jo. I Know Holly by sight but haven't really spoken to her. You know my sister Jane Stephens I think.

TBH I don't think you actually know me but deffo have seen me & I don't really know you as such. I just know you as Eves little sister and reconised your picture from Facebook. I'm sure you were friends with Jane at primary school but i might be wrong there


----------



## Tula&Iver~cavs

My lil Babies said:


> Well I know Eve as I was in the same year as her and hung about with her, Charlene & Jo. I Know Holly by sight but haven't really spoken to her. You know my sister Jane Stephens I think.
> 
> TBH I don't think you actually know me but deffo have seen me & I don't really know you as such. I just know you as Eves little sister and reconised your picture from Facebook. I'm sure you were friends with Jane at primary school but i might be wrong there


Yes I know now 

Jane was my best friend at school, we was both very shy! I remember going round to your parents house with her to play after school 

People always know me for being Holly's, Eve's or Daisy's little sister :lol:
What a small world.


----------



## homerdogy

me at Toronto Exhibition


----------



## homerdogy

Anele Jessica said:


> La-la-la-la-la!!!


 At Toronto Exhibition Onartio


----------



## SophieCyde

after my friends gave me a makeover


----------



## skyblue

SophieCyde said:


> after my friends gave me a makeover


oh wow:thumbup:


----------



## Pets2luv.webs.com

You look lovely Sophie :thumbup:


----------



## Mariealana

I don't do photos so have a drawing of me instead


----------



## SophieCyde

skyblue said:


> oh wow:thumbup:





Pets2luv.webs.com said:


> You look lovely Sophie :thumbup:


thanks makeup aint my thing:thumbup:


----------



## xgemma86x

:001_wub:


----------



## smudgiesmummy

xgemma86x said:


> :001_wub:


:eek6: :eek6: :eek6: :eek6: :001_wub: whats he like lol

nice pic btw :thumbsup:


----------



## xgemma86x

smudge2009 said:


> :eek6: :eek6: :eek6: :eek6: :001_wub: whats he like lol
> 
> nice pic btw :thumbsup:


Thanks 

He is so friendly. Seemed extremely nervous tho but I suppose that's understandable when you know that all those people are there to see you:001_wub: Oh and he called me 'babe' twice lol! I nearly cried


----------



## smudgiesmummy

xgemma86x said:


> Thanks
> 
> He is so friendly. Seemed extremely nervous tho but I suppose that's understandable when you know that all those people are there to see you:001_wub: Oh and he called me 'babe' twice lol! I nearly cried


he does come across as shy when hes tv ... lucky meeting him though :thumbup:


----------



## Carla-Jade

xgemma86x said:


> :001_wub:


 why was i not invited?!?!!? :lol: i adore this man i mean i realllly like him!!


----------



## xgemma86x

smudge2009 said:


> he does come across as shy when hes tv ... lucky meeting him though :thumbup:


He was doing a book signing in Meadowhall so I decided to go along  I am very shocked at how short he is tho.


----------



## xgemma86x

Carla-Jade said:


> why was i not invited?!?!!? :lol: i adore this man i mean i realllly like him!!


:lol: I didn't know he was there til Monday evening. Tickets for the signing were available from sunday morning so I sent my bf all the way back to Meadowhall to get me 1 :lol: I dont think he was impressed!


----------



## Carla-Jade

xgemma86x said:


> :lol: I didn't know he was there til Monday evening. Tickets for the signing were available from sunday morning so I sent my bf all the way back to Meadowhall to get me 1 :lol: I dont think he was impressed!


hes a cutie pie! i have a bit of a thing for him


----------



## xgemma86x

Carla-Jade said:


> hes a cutie pie! i have a bit of a thing for him


Me too. I think it's the eyes


----------



## Carla-Jade

xgemma86x said:


> Me too. I think it's the eyes


yeah the eyes, the cute little smile, stubble and the shyness


----------



## xgemma86x

Carla-Jade said:


> yeah the eyes, the cute little smile, stubble and the shyness


just about everything then?


----------



## Carla-Jade

xgemma86x said:


> just about everything then?


:lol: yep!! im short as so that wouldnt bother me!


----------



## xgemma86x

Carla-Jade said:


> :lol: yep!! im short as so that wouldnt bother me!


Ah you're sorted then:lol: Will have to get to the back of the queue tho


----------



## bigdaddy

xgemma86x said:


> :001_wub:


i take it he is famous or some thing???????
wouldnt no him from adam

what dose he do sing dance cook moan?


----------



## xgemma86x

bigdaddy said:


> i take it he is famous or some thing???????
> wouldnt no him from adam
> 
> what dose he do sing dance cook moan?




Yes he is. He was on X Factor last year


----------



## bigdaddy

xgemma86x said:


> Yes he is. He was X Factor last year


oh right :lol: dont watch it :thumbup:


----------



## Carla-Jade

bigdaddy said:


> i take it he is famous or some thing???????
> wouldnt no him from adam
> 
> what dose he do sing dance cook moan?


oooh he could do alllll the for me  :lol: shameless


----------



## Gem16

Oh wow you met Matt , he's lovely


----------



## hutch6

xgemma86x said:


> :001_wub:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I am very shocked at how short he is tho.


Is he "that" short or is he just sat down?


----------



## xgemma86x

hutch6 said:


> Is he "that" short or is he just sat down?


He's sat down there but you could tell when he was sat down how short he was


----------



## hutch6

xgemma86x said:


> He's sat down there but you could tell when he was sat down how short he was


Did his feet not touch the ground?

What the heck was his book about? The Value of matching cardigan and headwear in knitwear? Surely he hasn't got much to write about being on XFactor?

Chapter 1.

I was nervous.

Chapter 2.

I sang a song.

Chapter 3.

I sang another song.

Chapter 4.

I sang some more songs.

Chapter 5.

I won.

Chapter 6.

I released a song.

Chapter 7.

My song got to number 1 but I didn;t write it or anyfink.

Chapter 8.

I released another song.

Chapter 9.

Nobody bought it.

Chapter 10.

The slippery slope to my demise as I am cast aside like a used kleenex as Daddy Simon doesntt love me anymore and wants to go to America instead.

Chapter 11.

Decided to wrote this book.

Chapter 12.

Hope the sales will pay the bills.


----------



## CharleyRogan

Romania Animal Aid said:


> I live in Tue brook (West Derby) way, up the road from Anfield.
> 
> Bloody scousers are everywhere..:thumbup:


I know where that is!!!


----------



## homerdogy

Me and my doggies that have passed.Whiskey and Chico


----------



## xgemma86x

Everyone is really pretty on here

If there's any Matt fans on here then he has an official forum. If anyone wants it then I will PM it cos i'm not sure if we are allowed to post links on here


----------



## Pets2luv.webs.com

xgemma86x said:


> Everyone is really pretty on here
> 
> If there's any Matt fans on here then he has an official forum. If anyone wants it then I will PM it cos i'm not sure if we are allowed to post links on here


I love matt cardle! :thumbup:


----------



## xgemma86x

Pets2luv.webs.com said:


> I love matt cardle! :thumbup:


He's amazing


----------



## Heather78

This me at our wedding a year and half ago, don't like having my pic taken so these are my most recent lol. I nearly got dropped so many times you can probably tell by my face 

















P.S love Matt Cardle too lol


----------



## Tula&Iver~cavs

Heather78 said:


> This me at our wedding a year and half ago, don't like having my pic taken so these are my most recent lol. I nearly got dropped so many times you can probably tell by my face
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P.S love Matt Cardle too lol


That's such a fab pic 

Beautiful dress :thumbup:


----------



## xgemma86x

Tula&Iver~cavs said:


> That's such a fab pic
> 
> Beautiful dress :thumbup:


I agree. Her dress is stunning:001_wub:


----------



## nikki2009

thats a lovley pic :thumbup:


----------



## Heather78

Thankyou ladies


----------



## jessiegirl




----------



## bigdaddy

jessiegirl said:


>


your local :thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## SophieCyde

more recent pic , i'm the one looking miserable


----------



## nikki2009

jessiegirl said:


>


were abouts was that taken


----------



## Mr Gizmo

jessiegirl said:


>


I'm wondering if thats a pond or river because it looks as though it flows from left to right as you look at it.
If its a river I want to fish it.( during the season of coarse)


----------



## LaughingHeart

Proffesional pic by very famous photographer, when this old, wrinkly ******* was just a mere 42 years old. Published much later in a pow wow magazine!
Steady ladies, one at a time please!










Not so 'ripped' nowadays though.........









Paol.


----------



## LaughingHeart

Getting ancient now.......









Paol.


----------



## Guest

LaughingHeart said:


> Getting ancient now.......
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Paol.


Paol my good man, you bear an uncanny resemblance to John Wayne... :blink:

Nice hat by the way!


----------



## Draizen

Here is a pic of the newbie 

And no I did not take the pic now, even though it would seem so


----------



## vickie1985

Draizen said:


> Here is a pic of the newbie
> 
> And no I did not take the pic now, even though it would seem so


your getting brave in your old age


----------



## bexy1989

Draizen said:


> Here is a pic of the newbie
> 
> And no I did not take the pic now, even though it would seem so


Aww bless ya


----------



## nikki2009

Draizen said:


> Here is a pic of the newbie
> 
> And no I did not take the pic now, even though it would seem so


its nice to put a face to the name and now we know what vickies brother looks like lol


----------



## vickie1985

nikki2009 said:


> its nice to put a face to the name and now we know what vickies brother looks like lol


hes not really my brother btw lol


----------



## skyblue

heres me last july


----------



## hawksport

skyblue said:


> heres me last july


Your tan washed off


----------



## reido

skyblue said:


> heres me last july


Duncan Bannatyne?


----------



## nikki2009

vickie1985 said:


> hes not really my brother btw lol


lol i kinda gathered that the other day


----------



## metame

a younger version of me


----------



## EmzieAngel

Draizen said:


> Here is a pic of the newbie
> 
> And no I did not take the pic now, even though it would seem so


Wow, you're gorgeous


----------



## vickie1985

metame said:


> a younger version of me


awwww what a cutie


----------



## metame

vickie1985 said:


> awwww what a cutie


was, maybe... :lol:


----------



## cheekyscrip

metame said:


> was, maybe... :lol:


ohhhh..what a charmer..Anne of Green Gables!!!

beautiful!


----------



## manic rose

me looking v windswept in Blackpool


----------



## reido

manic rose said:


> me looking v windswept in Blackpool


my home town


----------



## SophieCyde




----------



## rebeccajackson

This is me:


----------



## foxxy cleopatra

this is me dressed as my favorite pet


----------



## foxxy cleopatra

...and me with facial hair


----------



## vickie1985

i think you need to get booked in to have that waxed love!


----------



## skyblue

foxxy cleopatra said:


> this is me dressed as my favorite pet


meeeeoww:tongue_smilie:


----------



## manic rose

foxxy cleopatra said:


> this is me dressed as my favorite pet


am assuming it was a fancy dress party ...or did you just randomly decide to dress up as a cat? :lol:


----------



## adam87

Mines my avatar, somebody on another forum asked me to change it because I look angry in it apparently!


----------



## momentofmadness

adam87 said:


> Mines my avatar, somebody on another forum asked me to change it because I look angry in it apparently!


Nope you look like your straining taking the pic your self.. or are you straining on the loo taking your pic.. ?


----------



## adam87

momentofmadness said:


> Nope you look like your straining taking the pic your self.. or are you straining on the loo taking your pic.. ?


lol wouldn't be unusual since I have IBD :tongue_smilie:


----------



## momentofmadness

adam87 said:


> lol wouldn't be unusual since I have IBD :tongue_smilie:


I only have size 3 feet.. But blimey you would think they were a 12 the way I stomp em.. Sorry.. x


----------



## momentofmadness

Anyway.. adam87.. get a pic on here of yaself..


----------



## adam87

Me and my son during the first few minutes of his life :001_smile:


----------



## momentofmadness

adam87 said:


> Me and my son during the first few minutes of his life :001_smile:


see upi look nothing like your profile pic.. what a lovely picture...


----------



## adam87

momentofmadness said:


> see upi look nothing like your profile pic.. what a lovely picture...


I look different in every pic!


----------



## Bandy

WL took this one of me today in video chat.

Prepare yourself for my sexiness...


----------



## Devil-Dogz

omg! LOL..


----------



## Bandy

Easy now...

Im spoken for:nono: but ehh...thanks for compliment.


----------



## Devil-Dogz

It was an omg like..OMG shocked - freaked out OMG! Just speechless


----------



## Bandy

Devil-Dogz said:


> It was an omg like..OMG shocked - freaked out OMG! Just speechless


And here I thought you just weren't prepared for my ultra sexiness. 


(I really am just kidding..,.Im the modest type ya know.)


----------



## adam87

few old ones


----------



## Devil-Dogz

Bandy said:


> And here I thought you just weren't prepared for my ultra sexiness.
> 
> 
> (I really am just kidding..,.Im the modest type ya know.)


:lol:

Adam do you love yourself a wee bit


----------



## momentofmadness

adam87 said:


> few old ones


And these are all of the chap who was quite happy with just the avatar pic..


----------



## Waterlily

Bandy said:


> WL took this one of me today in video chat.
> 
> Prepare yourself for my sexiness...


 such a root  :001_wub::001_wub:


----------



## vickie1985

OH WOW!! WL im so jealous!! what a stud and so 'unique' :tongue_smilie:


----------



## Waterlily

vickie1985 said:


> OH WOW!! WL im so jealous!! what a stud and so 'unique' :tongue_smilie:


back off


----------



## adam87

momentofmadness said:


> And these are all of the chap who was quite happy with just the avatar pic..


The flood gates are open


----------



## Waterlily

adam87 said:


> The flood gates are open


seen one seen em all


----------



## bullet

Waterlily said:


> seen one seen em all


Is he Spannish, this Juan Seenemall


----------



## Waterlily

bullet said:


> Is he Spannish, this Juan Seenemall


wtf ya say


----------



## bullet

Waterlily said:


> wtf ya say


Do i have to repeat everything i say Do i have to repeat everything i say


----------



## Waterlily

bullet said:


> Do i have to repeat everything i say Do i have to repeat everything i say


yep  :tongue_smilie:


----------



## candysmum

..............................


----------



## skyblue

candysmum said:


> ok me with a baby spottie (thats now 4)
> 
> View attachment 62196
> 
> 
> just before girls night out for firends 30th
> 
> View attachment 62197
> 
> 
> then me normally in 2009
> 
> View attachment 62198


very nice indeed


----------



## KalokiMallow

On my wedding day









And with one of our babies, when she was much much younger and hadn't grown into her ears yet


----------



## Bandy

KalokiMallow said:


> On my wedding day


What an awesome pic.


----------



## candysmum

...........................................


----------



## nikki2009

KalokiMallow said:


> On my wedding day
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And with one of our babies, when she was much much younger and hadn't grown into her ears yet


the pictures are lovley i like the wedding day one


----------



## foxxy cleopatra

you look like a 1950s movie star in the wedding one! love it!


----------



## KalokiMallow

Thankyou  That was the look I was going for!


----------



## benjibirch

Here`s little old me


----------



## Malinda Gariol

In pet forum their should be the pictures of pets rather than human, i guess.


----------



## Bandy

Why anyone would object to owners being shown is beyond me...especially on a forum where friends are made.


----------



## Jamie

Me and the dog at the weekend


----------



## Bandy

Yer a stud.


----------



## Mr Gizmo

Jamie said:


> Me and the dog at the weekend


I thought Jamie was alright,now I see hes a bin dipper,BOOHH. :lol:
Anyway,where's that lake your at Jamie it looks good and was that a fish just topped behind you or did you let one go.
Is this it ? http://www.google.co.uk/url?sa=t&so...ju3SCQ&usg=AFQjCNHgUW0_U4rYjra8rw7Nv7w4fLQ-9g


----------



## vickie1985

Malinda Gariol said:


> In pet forum their should be the pictures of pets rather than human, i guess.


this is general chat...where we talk and make friends with each other....we have other sections to post pictures of pets and other animals. 
simples


----------



## Jamie

Mr Giz said:


> I thought Jamie was alright,now I see hes a bin dipper,BOOHH. :lol:
> Anyway,where's that lake your at Jamie it looks good and was that a fish just topped behind you or did you let one go.
> Is this it ? Fairlands Valley Park


Bin dipper? :lol:

This was at Stanborough Park in Welwyn Garden, Herts. Your link is a 5 minute walk from me though


----------



## Danielle F

(Ignore the horrible quality ) I feel abit stupid posting this, seeing as I am new but anyway, this is me...


----------



## kirk68

OK, this is me (the little one) and Glenn on our wedding day. Please don't laugh as it's cruel to mock the afflicted

I think I was more than a little drunk by the time we cut the cake


----------



## FEJA JUODAS

err...dogs ? am i in the dog threads forum ? i see two humans !!! lol

strewth...well smiling is good...i am not so photogenic as my niece i add so here she is ...with a dog...and no daniella is not a bitch but my dog is !


----------



## rob158

Me 


The photographer by Robert wright., on Flickr


----------



## bexy1989

not a really recent photo, but this is from when i was on holiday in corfu last summer


----------



## Carla-Jade

kirk68 said:


> OK, this is me (the little one) and Glenn on our wedding day. Please don't laugh as it's cruel to mock the afflicted
> 
> I think I was more than a little drunk by the time we cut the cake


i love the blue flower, its lovely


----------



## Carla-Jade

bexy1989 said:


> not a really recent photo, but this is from when i was on holiday in corfu last summer


lovely photo


----------



## kirk68

Carla-Jade said:


> i love the blue flower, its lovely


We had the grower dye them specially, they only cost us £100 for a full dozen:001_smile:


----------



## Carla-Jade

kirk68 said:


> We had the grower dye them specially, they only cost us £100 for a full dozen:001_smile:


i absolutely love them! i hope to see more photos of your hounds too


----------



## kirk68

Carla-Jade said:


> i absolutely love them! i hope to see more photos of your hounds too


Jsut for you Carla-Jade ( and everyone else that's interested), a few more pics of my babies. I'm not good with a camera as you can see. The last one is Gaia, the Aussie Kelpie who died in Feb last year


----------



## manic rose

slightly blurred one


----------



## celicababe1986

This is me!!

I hate pictures, hence why I do not smile  I am also drunk, as you cant get me in a picture sober!!


----------



## manic rose

celicababe1986 said:


> This is me!!
> 
> I hate pictures, hence why I do not smile  I am also drunk, as you cant get me in a picture sober!!


the first pic made me smile, the guy is so obviously looking down your dress. hope he is your boyfriend :blink:


----------



## celicababe1986

manic rose said:


> the first pic made me smile, the guy is so obviously looking down your dress. hope he is your boyfriend :blink:


No he isnt, but a very good friend...They always have a laugh about my top half :blink: Look but dont touch!!!


----------



## manic rose

celicababe1986 said:


> No he isnt, but a very good friend...They always have a laugh about my top half :blink: Look but dont touch!!!


haha they are just jealous


----------



## Carla-Jade

kirk68 said:


> Jsut for you Carla-Jade ( and everyone else that's interested), a few more pics of my babies. I'm not good with a camera as you can see. The last one is Gaia, the Aussie Kelpie who died in Feb last year


ooooh how very gorgeous!! im a sucker for beautiful sight hounds :001_wub:


----------



## Guest

The one and only Chillinator, preparing to roll around on the ground in stitches due to feeling like a complete fool... 

*Link removed.*


----------



## Guest

Chillinator said:


> The one and only Chillinator, preparing to roll around on the ground in stitches due to feeling like a complete fool...


I have to say dude, with that grimace on your face...you look like you've been caught short and are 'doing your buisness' in the tree trunk...


----------



## becci-x

Heres one of baby me with my older sister:










And me more recently:


----------



## bullet

becci-x said:


> Heres one of baby me with my older sister:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And me more recently:


sorry becci, i cant see them


----------



## becci-x

bullet said:


> sorry becci, i cant see them


no i noticed! Dont know why it hasnt worked!


----------



## staffy_missy

me last week havin a lovely stroll in the sun with my partner


----------



## Guest

staffy_missy said:


> me last week havin a lovely stroll in the sun with my partner


WOW:tongue_smilie::tongue_smilie:


----------



## Guest

Guess I'll post one...










Me! ^


----------



## Stephen&Dogs

Here I go then


----------



## coral.

thought i would post a few pictures:


----------



## SophieCyde

recent, me and smurf


----------



## owner2be

meeeeeeeeeeeeeee


----------



## vickie1985

i have brown hair now!

what do you think? i dont know if i miss been blonde or not??? my OH hates it brown 

blonde or brown guys and girls??


----------



## Mr Gizmo

personally I say blonde,I think you look older with brown.


----------



## hope

i say brown as a brunette myself i will always pick that over blonde hair !!


----------



## Waterlily

ohh your gorgeous as both, but I am only used to you as blonde, so that one


----------



## vickie1985

brown does make me look older, but at 26 im not too fussed about that lol


----------



## kaz_f

vickie1985 said:


> brown does make me look older, but at 26 im not too fussed about that lol


The brown hair looks really nice, it definitely suits you.


----------



## Mr Gizmo

hope said:


> i say brown as a brunette myself i will always pick that over blonde hair !!





kaz_f said:


> The brown hair looks really nice, it definitely suits you.


What do I know,after all I'm only a bloke.


----------



## vickie1985

well im pleased no one has said it looks awfull then. OH is just a drama queen obviously lol


----------



## Mr Gizmo

vickie1985 said:


> well im pleased no one has said it looks awfull then. OH is just a drama queen obviously lol


I wouldn't be so impolite.
Gentlemen prefer blondes.:thumbup1:


----------



## vickie1985

Mr Giz said:


> I wouldn't be so impolite.
> Gentlemen prefer blondes.:thumbup1:


my OH ALWAYS goes for brunettes....im the only blonde hes been in a relationship with.


----------



## shibby

I say brown vickie1985. I think you could even go a little darker  It looks nice and you look 26 to me.


----------



## vickie1985

shibby said:


> I say brown vickie1985. I think you could even go a little darker  It looks nice and you look 26 to me.


thank you. it was actually darker, but its faded a lot as i do have a lot of blonde under it. i will dye it again in a couple of weeks


----------



## Guest

Mr Giz said:


> Gentlemen prefer blondes.:thumbup1:


My sister's boyfriend wouldn't be too happy to hear that - he picked a brunette... :lol:

That should read: "Gentlemen prefer brunettes."


----------



## Tula&Iver~cavs




----------



## SophieCyde

Horrible greasy hair but ... just chillin' 8)


----------



## Mr Gizmo

SophieCyde said:


> Horrible greasy hair but ... just chillin' 8)


On holiday by any chance.
Liverpool :thumbdown: 
Budweiser :thumbup:


----------



## Bandy

vickie1985 said:


> i have brown hair now!
> 
> what do you think? i dont know if i miss been blonde or not??? my OH hates it brown
> 
> blonde or brown guys and girls??


You look adorable as a brunette.


----------



## Zanki

This is me with my Karate group on a trip to Edinburgh. I'm on the bottom right, I'm the only girl from our club who went that year. I'm still the youngest black belt in our club. I got mine when I was 18 (I'm now 22).









Me and my friends at Alton Towers. We had so much fun on that kids ride. We where jumping all over the place to shoot people. I was suprised we weren't told off for jumping over the barriers the entire time since there where warnings everywhere.









Me and my Kung Fu group after our 2 1/2 hour grading. I got my purple sash (black belt) that night.









Me and some of my friends just after surfing. I'm third from left.


----------



## SophieCyde

mr giz said:


> on holiday by any chance.
> Liverpool :thumbdown: :d
> budweiser :thumbup:


newcastle united :d


----------



## coral.

Just some photos-

Me and Dodger(my black kitty)
Me and Georgia(my african grey)
Me and Ruby(my boyfriends staffordshire bull terrier)


----------



## IndysMamma

me semi recently


----------



## myshkin

This is 
a) my average Saturday dog walk (taken today)
and 
b) the most you'll ever see of me on here


----------



## Myanimalmadhouse

Hmm dare I?

Oh ok then but no laughing!

lol didn't quite work!

Although my hair is longer and blonder lol!


----------



## Myanimalmadhouse

try again 

And Im not really a pirate!


----------



## victoriaaa

Me and the other half (before my hair cut)










And after


----------



## miniloo

me taken a few weeks ago


----------



## skyblue

me chillin out.......i know,i need a haircut


----------



## Pupcakes

Its me! Pupcakes aka Candice Longstaff


----------



## dingal2000

Have not posted one in a while so i'll use my FB one lol


----------



## ToxicLove

victoriaaa said:


> Me and the other half (before my hair cut)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And after


You are simply stunning.


----------



## FionaS

With Fly.










Me and the manwife, James.


----------



## sheriffjonny

here's me looking puzzled, a very typical expression


----------



## metame

sheriffjonny said:


> here's me looking puzzled, a very typical expression


i dont think you look puzzled! you look kinda sad...


----------



## sheriffjonny

like a saddo? or just like an unhappy person?


----------



## metame

sheriffjonny said:


> like a saddo? or just like an unhappy person?


neither!
kind of inspired-sad


----------



## sheriffjonny

you make me sound like a tortured soul arty person, i'm more "farty" than arty, dutch oven anybody?


----------



## Cassia

This is my OH and I


----------



## Cassia

Pupcakes said:


> Its me! Pupcakes aka Candice Longstaff


LAAAAV the septum piercing!


----------



## sheriffjonny

Cassia said:


> LAAAAV the septum piercing!


Septum, does everyone have one of those? Sounds like something a bond villain will have


----------



## Cassia

sheriffjonny said:


> Septum, does everyone have one of those? Sounds like something a bond villain will have


Hahaha yes EVERYONE has a septum hahaaha! It's the middle bit of cartilige in your nose..  x


----------



## sheriffjonny

don't think i'd be brave enough to have that pierced, i'm scared of needles at the best of times, think i'd faint if they came towards my face with the piercing needle


----------



## Marley boy




----------



## Marley boy

OMG im huge  god dam photo bucket


----------



## sheriffjonny

I can only ever get pics up as attachments, how do you get full size pics up?


----------



## Marley boy

I use photo bucket,its free to sign up to. All you do is down load pic from your computer on to it and then copy and past the code in on to here.  just dont forget to resize them or you end up with a pic like the above lol


----------



## Cassia

sheriffjonny said:


> don't think i'd be brave enough to have that pierced, i'm scared of needles at the best of times, think i'd faint if they came towards my face with the piercing needle


Hahah I'm quite partial to a bit of needle in skin action.... hence why my chest is covered in ink 
It's weird but I find it... relaxing almost


----------



## sheriffjonny

i guess i'm weird, i got about 20 hours of ink, but i get scared even if i go for a blood test.

I use flickr, and i haven't been able to do that, i'll have to have a look again later


----------



## bullet

Marley boy said:


>


Are you hiding a mouse?


----------



## Marley boy

hahaha iv only just noticed that lol its a ribbon on my bra poking out not a mouse, poor thing would be squashed


----------



## bullet

Marley boy said:


> hahaha iv only just noticed that lol its a ribbon on my bra poking out not a mouse, poor thing would be squashed


yeh. but what a way to go :thumbup:


----------



## sheriffjonny

bullet said:


> yeh. But what a way to go :thumbup:


lol.......lol


----------



## myshkin

ToxicLove said:


> You are simply stunning.


She's gorgeous! I did a double take, thinking it wasn't quite a real picture - you lucky girl Victoriaa!


----------



## skyblue

Marley boy said:


>


rawwr:thumbup1:


----------



## Danielle F

Hmm, here are a couple of pictures of me


----------



## MelissaHersch

Mine's in my profile.


----------



## vickie1985

a couple of pictures from Friday night..... 1st is my OH, my friend, and me on the end! the 2nd is Me and 2 of my friends......
1st was ment to be a serious pic, but Nat didnt change from her silly face in time! pmsl.


----------



## sarybeagle

Me in march this year 









And just cos it's 3 yrs today this was taken me and Keith


----------



## manic rose

me and my immature sense of humour :lol:


----------



## ChloeElizabeth

This is me on the left, and my friend Bromwyn on the right.


----------



## MelissaHersch

ChloeElizabeth said:


> This is me on the left, and my friend Bromwyn on the right.


Sexy beasts!


----------



## Tanya1989

removed photo, been there long enough)
       ​


----------



## npurves

This is me on my wedding day  

Not sure if i've done it right!


----------



## Roobster2010

skyblue said:


> me chillin out.......i know,i need a haircut


Eh????  I always thought you were a woman.


----------



## npurves

Weather looks abit grim there Roobster2010


----------



## Roobster2010

Me this morning, just back from walking with Ruby & Millie.

When did I get so old???


----------



## Roobster2010

ChloeElizabeth said:


> This is me on the left, and my friend Bromwyn on the right.


Love this picture, pure glam!

I see it very 80's American police drama, 'Cagney & Lacey' for the 20 teeny's.

Anyhoo........

That is a crackin picture of you & your friend.


----------



## mstori

dont know if i posted.. and quite scared to.. but this is me.. and my bezzie taken last weekend. Im the one on the right, wearing the bright clothes lol

it took some doing to find a pic where i wasnt posing or acting daft lol..

i dont know when i got so old and fat but i dont like it  lol










ive also got confused with some peoples sexes lol.. and also people dont always look like the image in my head.. loving all the pics!!


----------



## Snippet

This is me and my OH


----------



## Guest

Moi. I'm now a redhead.♥


----------



## Tanya1989

IrishSetter said:


> Moi. I'm now a redhead.♥


Gorgeous red hair!!!! You now match your dogs 

(I mean that nicely, not bitchy)


----------



## Roobster2010

npurves said:


> Weather looks abit grim there Roobster2010


 Thats not me


----------



## ClaireandDaisy




----------



## Guest

Tanya1989 said:


> Gorgeous red hair!!!! You now match your dogs
> 
> (I mean that nicely, not bitchy)


No offense taken - I totally agree! 

&thank you!


----------



## Mr Gizmo

ClaireandDaisy said:


>


Think you may be showing your age a little there. :lol:


----------



## metame

Roobster2010 said:


> Me this morning, just back from walking with Ruby & Millie.
> 
> When did I get so old???


i love your hat!


----------



## simplysardonic

Everyone's so pretty, can't wait until the day they give full facial plastic surgery so I can look better


----------



## Waterlily

simplysardonic said:


> Everyone's so pretty, can't wait until the day they give full facial plastic surgery so I can look better


hahaha your so lucky there is an ocean between your cheek and my hand


----------



## simplysardonic

Waterlily said:


> hahaha your so lucky there is an ocean between your cheek and my hand


Which cheek? I got 3 to choose from LOL
Just having a low day today, tomorrow I'll probably believe I'm a babe again


----------



## Waterlily

simplysardonic said:


> Which cheek? I got 3 to choose from LOL
> Just having a low day today, tomorrow I'll probably believe I'm a babe again


wait till you get ya skype sorted, you'll be feeling beautiful facing my ugly mug


----------



## Tanya1989

simplysardonic said:


> Which cheek? I got 3 to choose from LOL
> Just having a low day today, tomorrow I'll probably believe I'm a babe again


I don't know what you look like, never seen a picture.... but I do remember that you have a great rack


----------



## simplysardonic

Waterlily said:


> wait till you get ya skype sorted, you'll be feeling beautiful facing my ugly mug


Yeah wotevva
We can both crack each others camera lenses


----------



## Waterlily

simplysardonic said:


> Yeah wotevva
> We can both crack each others camera lenses


And if we do, we still have our mics


----------



## simplysardonic

Tanya1989 said:


> I don't know what you look like, never seen a picture.... but I do remember that you have a great rack


Oh cripes did I actually post a pic that drunken night
ah well, I'll take the compliment, I'm sure they've been deleted now


----------



## Waterlily

simplysardonic said:


> Oh cripes did I actually post a pic that drunken night
> ah well, I'll take the compliment, I'm sure they've been deleted now


you did and you look like someone i know I am gonna laugh with  and umm least ya didnt let the booze talk you into posting ya _other _face like i did in adult


----------



## simplysardonic

Waterlily said:


> you did and you look like someone i know I am gonna laugh with  and umm least ya didnt let the booze talk you into posting ya _other _face like i did in adult


Yeah but whatta face hubba hubba


----------



## Tanya1989

Waterlily said:


> you did and you look like someone i know I am gonna laugh with  and umm least ya didnt let the booze talk you into posting ya _other _face like i did in adult


I remember that


----------



## Waterlily

simplysardonic said:


> Yeah but whatta face hubba hubba


I gotta say i like it  and its there for heaps of peeps to kiss my cheeks


----------



## Waterlily

Tanya1989 said:


> I remember that


I remember your pic


----------



## Tanya1989

Waterlily said:


> I remember your pic


It was the chipped green nailvarnish wasn't it


----------



## simplysardonic

Tanya1989 said:


> It was the chipped green nailvarnish wasn't it


That does kinda momentarily draw the eyeballs away from the rest of the picture, for approx 0.1 of a second


----------



## Tanya1989

I still have that photo on the laptop 

Generally I don't make a habit of taking pictures like that, so when I do I have to save them for a bit


----------



## Waterlily

Tanya1989 said:


> It was the chipped green nailvarnish wasn't it


yes that had em in it 



simplysardonic said:


> That does kinda momentarily draw the eyeballs away from the rest of the picture, for approx 0.1 of a second


not me







My eyes went straight to the spot


----------



## simplysardonic

Waterlily said:


> yes that had em in it
> 
> not me
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My eyes went straight to the spot


Thats because you're a dity wee bugger


----------



## Waterlily

simplysardonic said:


> Thats because you're a dity wee bugger


you cant talk


----------



## Roobster2010

metame said:


> i love your hat!


Thanks 

I love that hat as well. Total bargain - £25 down to £6 in the sale.


----------



## metame

Waterlily said:


> wait till you get ya skype sorted, you'll be feeling beautiful facing my ugly mug


i've never seen you 



Roobster2010 said:


> Thanks
> 
> I love that hat as well. Total bargain - £25 down to £6 in the sale.


thats awesome then 
i love hats, collect them actually, have some pretty cool ones


----------



## rob158

IrishSetter said:


> Moi. I'm now a redhead.♥


Marry me! :001_tt1:  :laugh:


----------



## metame

rob158 said:


> Marry me! :001_tt1:  :laugh:


she's not told you but behind the bit where the camera is she has a big patch of green and black scales!


----------



## bullet

Just to prove i'm house trained


----------



## fadeaway

metame said:


> she's not told you but behind the bit where the camera is she has a big patch of green and black scales!


I wouldn't care. Redheads for the win!


----------



## vickie1985

bullet said:


> Just to prove i'm house trained


what trained to hold while a pic is taken?? lol theres no proof that you made that!


----------



## bullet

vickie1985 said:


> what trained to hold while a pic is taken?? lol theres no proof that you made that!


Ill have you know i made that pie from scratch, including stewing the apples, i'm a good boy i am


----------



## Guest

this is me just to prove that axl is not a man, well wait axl is but im elz 








thats the easiest one im being lazy its my FB profile lol


----------



## Roobster2010

sheriffjonny said:


> here's me looking puzzled, a very typical expression


Quality!!!  

You look like you've smelled a fart & think you might like it.


----------



## babybel

wow so many pictures


----------



## slakey




----------



## LolaBoo

MOI


----------



## Guest

omg your all such posers lol as you can see in my picture i did not pose and i never will


----------



## LolaBoo

Thats an awfull one of me taken at 6am


----------



## Guest

i think its good and at 6am you would have got panda eyes from me i was gone lol


----------



## LolaBoo

i dont allow pictures of me very often 

When we got married last october i hated the photos being done


----------



## huskamute88

Me with my babygirl








Me with a bit of a pose on lol


----------



## slakey

DELETE, double post.


----------



## slakey

axl said:


> omg your all such posers lol as you can see in my picture i did not pose and i never will


You like my pictures so am off the hook 

Huskamute your pretty


----------



## manic rose

one of me today at the park


----------



## Guest

slakey said:


> You like my pictures so am off the hook
> 
> Huskamute your pretty


oh ur such a poser though u can tell


----------



## wyntersmum

oh dear lol not got one uptodate (to fat for camera) first pic hubby and me at my auntys 50th birthday hence hes drunk lol
2nd is not long after had my daughter


----------



## mstori

axl said:


> omg your all such posers lol as you can see in my picture i did not pose and i never will


me neither.. nu-uh..:nonod:

my friends dont call the pic taken from a height and an angle and the look i do on facebook the "mstori" look.. no way.. :lol:


----------



## Guest

mstori said:


> me neither.. nu-uh..:nonod:
> 
> my friends dont call the pic taken from a height and an angle and the look i do on facebook the "mstori" look.. no way.. :lol:


ermmm wheres ur pic mrs??? huhhhhhhh cant see it lead me there please


----------



## mstori

axl said:


> ermmm wheres ur pic mrs??? huhhhhhhh cant see it lead me there please


its there! u want another? lol..
http://www.petforums.co.uk/general-chat/188012-life.html

lmao

me not posing.. no siree..









pmsl..

(before i lost mr mole on my face lol)


----------



## metame

axl said:


> omg your all such posers lol as you can see in my picture i did not pose and i never will


i didnt pose and i never pose!



manic rose said:


> one of me today at the park


you look really chilled in that picture 
lovin it


----------



## Guest

axl said:


> this is me just to prove that axl is not a man, well wait axl is but im elz
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> thats the easiest one im being lazy its my FB profile lol


well as u can all see i never ever pose omg nooooooo it just wouldnt be in me to pose


----------



## mstori

axl said:


> ermmm wheres ur pic mrs??? huhhhhhhh cant see it lead me there please


ahem ms axl! pg 282.. and u liked it!!


----------



## Guest

mstori said:


> ahem ms axl! pg 282.. and u liked it!!


im blonde i had a blonde moment sorry miss *goes to sit on the naughty step* see even the step has my name on it im on it so much :lol:


----------



## mstori

axl said:


> well as u can all see i never ever pose omg nooooooo it just wouldnt be in me to pose


well thats cheating.. go back.. edit.. delete.. and give us a one we not already seen :tongue_smilie:


----------



## Guest

mstori said:


> well thats cheating.. go back.. edit.. delete.. and give us a one we not already seen :tongue_smilie:


ok ok done lol


----------



## mstori

axl said:


> ok ok done lol


erm.. where? haha


----------



## Guest

mstori said:


> erm.. where? haha


ohhh good god i pasted the same one hahahhahahahahahhaha oh dear lord 









the moody look lol


----------



## Devil-Dogz

bullet said:


> Just to prove i'm house trained


ha ha - now we need a pic of ya cleaning


----------



## Tanya1989

Moi with a trout pout
(removed photo, been there long enough)​


----------



## mstori

Tanya1989 said:


> Moi with a trout pout
> removed photo, been there long enough)​




woo hoo sexy!! :001_tt1::001_tt1:​


----------



## Guest

oh gotta love the trout pout lol


----------



## kaz25

This is me last October. Excuse the bra  :lol:


----------



## Cranmer

kaz25 said:


> Excuse the bra  :lol:


I cant....you're simply going to have to remove it!


----------



## Mumbles

Hmm don't seem to have many pics, but here is one of me lapping up the sun in aus for my sisters wedding with my lovely fiance.


----------



## Guest

seee im still not posing :lol:


----------



## xxwelshcrazyxx

bullet said:


> Ill have you know i made that pie from scratch, including stewing the apples, i'm a good boy i am


Awww wasn't one of your hamsters called SCRATCH hmy: . No your ok I DONT want a piece of that pie after all. pmsl


----------



## Tre Cool

And without the gunk:


----------



## FEJA JUODAS

me recently having to drink my coffee out of my dog's bowl...result of being ejected from a gite booked by dog owners coming to a sheep herding course...the owners spent 2 hours small talk showing off gite etc drinks cakes then at 8pm sent husband out to be outraged and i was at least offered floor on dirty matress in disused abatoir...lol


----------



## Waterlily

> FEJA JUODAS;1061404580
> 
> me recently having to drink my coffee out of my dog's bowl...result of being ejected from a gite booked by dog owners coming to a sheep herding course...the owners spent 2 hours small talk showing off gite etc drinks cakes then at 8pm sent husband out to be outraged and i was at least offered floor on dirty matress in disused abatoir...lol


wait what  whats that a camp thing ?


----------



## raggs

axl said:


> seee im still not posing :lol:


ooooooooh wraig yn ddeniadol iawn


----------



## Cranmer

raggs said:


> ooooooooh wraig yn ddeniadol iawn


In English "Oooooooooh, Craig is asleep on my dandelion lawn"


----------



## Tula&Iver~cavs

Can't find my photos on here 
I know their here somewhere :lol:


----------



## mstori

Tula&Iver~cavs said:


> Can't find my photos on here
> I know their here somewhere :lol:


copy from fb thats what i did lol


----------



## Waterlily

Tula&Iver~cavs said:


> Can't find my photos on here
> I know their here somewhere :lol:


go to the top right hand corner of the thread and go to search this thread, then go advanced and then type your username, it will bring up all your posts


----------



## Waterlily

Tula&Iver~cavs said:


> Can't find my photos on here
> I know their here somewhere :lol:


pages 254 and 277, have your pics xx


----------



## mstori

Waterlily said:


> pages 254 and 277, have your pics xx


stalker!!!


----------



## Tula&Iver~cavs

mstori said:


> copy from fb thats what i did lol


I've already posted them a while back but can't find em lol can't remember what ones I posted


----------



## Waterlily

Tula&Iver~cavs said:


> I've already posted them a while back but can't find em lol can't remember what ones I posted


erm scroll up


----------



## Tula&Iver~cavs

Waterlily said:


> pages 254 and 277, have your pics xx


THANK YOU lol xx


----------



## Tula&Iver~cavs

Waterlily said:


> erm scroll up


Sorry on my phone, taking ages to load


----------



## Guest

raggs said:


> ooooooooh wraig yn ddeniadol iawn


diolch yn fawr iawn x


----------



## Guest

Cranmer said:


> In English "Oooooooooh, Craig is asleep on my dandelion lawn"


they said im loooveeelyyyyy :lol:


----------



## Cranmer

axl said:


> they said im loooveeelyyyyy :lol:


And they were right


----------



## manic rose

me wearing my 50s style dress for a wedding yesterday. have never recieved so many compliments about an outfit from other people, most of who were strangers!


----------



## kaz25

manic rose said:


> me wearing my 50s style dress for a wedding yesterday. have never recieved so many compliments about an outfit from other people, most of who were strangers!


Beautiful! What a lovely fit - really suits you


----------



## manic rose

kaz25 said:


> Beautiful! What a lovely fit - really suits you


thanks  I'm not usually one for wearing dresses but I just love the 50s style circle dresses, wish I had more opportunities to get dressed up in them!


----------



## kaz25

manic rose said:


> thanks  I'm not usually one for wearing dresses but I just love the 50s style circle dresses, wish I had more opportunities to get dressed up in them!


I don't tend to do dresses either but it is nice to get dressed up every so often. You look very glam


----------



## MCWillow

Me and OH in Spain last month 










I am the one with red hair


----------



## mstori

is it just me or do some people just not look how you imagine them to?


----------



## bullet

mstori said:


> is it just me or do some people just not look how you imagine them to?


Yes, apparently i'm a womanhmy:


----------



## Devil-Dogz

bullet said:


> Yes, apparently i'm a womanhmy:


apparently I is a man  - we swapped!


----------



## MCWillow

mstori said:


> is it just me or do some people just not look how you imagine them to?


Me?? 

My message is too short - just padding it out with some random rubbish - like the reply wasn't randon rubbish anyway


----------



## mstori

Devil-Dogz said:


> apparently I is a man  - we swapped!


i thought you were a man :blush2:


----------



## bullet

Devil-Dogz said:


> apparently I is a man  - we swapped!


What do you recomend for thrush?


----------



## mstori

MCWillow said:


> Me??
> 
> My message is too short - just padding it out with some random rubbish - like the reply wasn't randon rubbish anyway


i thought you were male at first too, but i do that all the time lol..

i get peoples ages completely wrong too!


----------



## Guest

im a singer for guns and roses so ner ner


----------



## Devil-Dogz

mstori said:


> i thought you were a man :blush2:


 terrible, do I really come across that clueless


----------



## Devil-Dogz

bullet said:


> What do you recomend for thrush?


I wouldnt know about that..


----------



## MCWillow

bullet said:


> What do you recomend for thrush?


 Fat balls seem to do the trick


----------



## MCWillow

mstori said:


> i thought you were male at first too, but i do that all the time lol..
> 
> i get peoples ages completely wrong too!


Now I am _very_ interested to hear the age you had me at :lol:

And obviously I wear the trousers - so can understand the confusion


----------



## bullet

MCWillow said:


> Fat balls seem to do the trick


So what you're saying is leave my fat balls swaying in the garden that should help if my thrush keeps comming back?


----------



## mstori

Devil-Dogz said:


> terrible, do I really come across that clueless


no, much more sense than a man even if we have had disagreements 

better edit to MOST men


----------



## mstori

MCWillow said:


> Now I am _very_ interested to hear the age you had me at :lol:
> 
> And obviously I wear the trousers - so can understand the confusion


shoot me now!! :lol:

just peoples ages in general haha


----------



## MCWillow

bullet said:


> So what you're saying is leave my fat balls swaying in the garden that should help if my thrush keeps comming back?


Absolutely - works wonders :lol:


----------



## bullet

mstori said:


> no, much more sense than a man even if we have had disagreements
> 
> better edit to MOST men


Thank you :wink:


----------



## Guest

hmmm id love to know how old ya think i am lol


----------



## Devil-Dogz

mstori said:


> no, much more sense than a man even if we have had disagreements
> 
> better edit to MOST men


haha! I thought I had cleared up that I were female  then you make me sad tonight thinking I am a man :crying:


----------



## mstori

Devil-Dogz said:


> haha! I thought I had cleared up that I were female  then you make me sad tonight thinking I am a man :crying:


i meant bullet!!!!

you are female, but bullet was on here too..

omg someone shoot me!! :lol:


----------



## Devil-Dogz

mstori said:


> i meant bullet!!!!
> 
> you are female, but bullet was on here too..
> 
> omg someone shoot me!! :lol:


Ohh this is good.. You knew I was female all along, just got a wee confused! woopppa'do

last time someone thought I was a man, aged around 35   big insult this is, in both areas :lol:


----------



## bullet

mstori said:


> i meant bullet!!!!
> 
> You are female, but bullet was on here too..
> 
> Omg someone shoot me!! :lol:


bang!!!!! :d


----------



## MCWillow

axl said:


> hmmm id love to know how old ya think i am lol


 I think we should start a 'How Old/What Gender Does Mstori Think You Are' thread :lol:


----------



## Guest

MCWillow said:


> I think we should start a 'How Old/What Gender Does Mstori Think You Are' thread :lol:


ohhhh now THATS a good idea lol


----------



## SophieCyde

I'm the one wearing a hat :smilewinkgrin:


----------



## mstori

MCWillow said:


> I think we should start a 'How Old/What Gender Does Mstori Think You Are' thread :lol:


god no!!

im terrible at it!!


----------



## Guest

mstori said:


> god no!!
> 
> im terrible at it!!


how old am i mstori :lol:


----------



## mstori

axl said:


> how old am i mstori :lol:


cant tell on that pic  and dont want to clog this up :smilewinkgrin:


----------



## Devil-Dogz

I miss everyones photos, because the chat in here just pushes them away..sad DD


----------



## MCWillow

Devil-Dogz said:


> I miss everyones photos, because the chat in here just pushes them away..sad DD


 Sorry DD


----------



## mstori

Devil-Dogz said:


> I miss everyones photos, because the chat in here just pushes them away..sad DD


exactly, just stick to pics.. although quite glad it means mine has been pushed back pages pmsl


----------



## Devil-Dogz

Gosh now I gotta go search back to see um ent I lordy


----------



## Devil-Dogz

aaaw look your all boootiful folk ent ya!


----------



## mstori

Devil-Dogz said:


> aaaw look your all boootiful folk ent ya!


aww DD is drunk 

wheres your pic?


----------



## Devil-Dogz

I am not drunk - because quite frankly. I have nothing to drink other than coke! 

well I am a wee bit funny with my photos on here, so will put one on in a sec but it wont stay on long


----------



## Devil-Dogz

me at a friends just before a night out (










.... count down starts! LOL


----------



## mstori

Devil-Dogz said:


> me at a friends just before a night out (
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .... count down starts! LOL


 you are really pretty and younger than i thought too!!


----------



## Devil-Dogz

mstori said:


> you are really pretty and younger than i thought too!!


Thank You.. Hmm how old did you think I was


----------



## MCWillow

Devil-Dogz said:


> Thank You.. Hmm how old did you think I was


There is a thread for that very question :lol:

Very lovely photo


----------



## mstori

Devil-Dogz said:


> Thank You.. Hmm how old did you think I was


by your posts i thought you were more my age...


----------



## Devil-Dogz

Thanks Mcwillow 


mstori said:


> by your posts i thought you were more my age...


aaw thats a good thing - right?


----------



## skyblue

Devil-Dogz said:


> me at a friends just before a night out (
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .... count down starts! LOL


beautiful:001_tt1:


----------



## Waterlily

Just incase anyone doesnt know, and if ya care, if you put your pic inside the quote brackets, when someone quotes your post it doesnt show the pic in there post and makes it easier for when ya wanna delete ya pic, cos its only in yours


----------



## metame

kaz25 said:


> This is me last October. Excuse the bra  :lol:


if you hadnt have specified that was a bra you could probably have gotten away with it being a strapless top!


----------



## mstori

Waterlily said:


> Just incase anyone doesnt know, and if ya care, if you put your pic inside the quote brackets, when someone quotes your post it doesnt show the pic in there post and makes it easier for when ya wanna delete ya pic, cos its only in yours


i just remove the pic from my photobucket or move it into a different album, that deletes the code


----------



## metame

Waterlily said:


> Just incase anyone doesnt know, and if ya care, if you put your pic inside the quote brackets, when someone quotes your post it doesnt show the pic in there post and makes it easier for when ya wanna delete ya pic, cos its only in yours


people can still print screen it though :scared:


----------



## kaz25

metame said:


> if you hadnt have specified that was a bra you could probably have gotten away with it being a strapless top!


The purple bit isn't my bra  that's my dress :lol: I meant the beige bit/bow you can see behind my dress - this was before the tape came out


----------



## metame

kaz25 said:


> The purple bit isn't my bra  that's my dress :lol: I meant the beige bit/bow you can see behind my dress - this was before the tape came out


ohh! ok
see... thick!


----------



## Tula&Iver~cavs

Me at my 23rd Birthday meal


----------



## Tula&Iver~cavs

OK.. was just flicking through photos on my computer and came across these :lol: ones I've done when bored 


Me as Lisa Simpson

Me as a cartoon


----------



## mstori

post on

http://www.petforums.co.uk/general-chat/188012-life.html

no one joined in  lol


----------



## Cranmer

Well, this is me anyway - yes, i am a hairy git...there are less hairy apes, in fact










Oh, excuse the cigarette. I really should stop...again.


----------



## Devil-Dogz

skyblue said:


> beautiful:001_tt1:


Thanks very kind


----------



## mstori

Cranmer said:


> Well, this is me anyway - yes, i am a hairy git...there are less hairy apes, in fact
> 
> Oh, excuse the cigarette. I really should stop...again.


bonus of a built in ashtray, food tray etc


----------



## Cranmer

mstori said:


> bonus of a built in ashtray, food tray etc


Like you wouldn't believe! That was some weeks back, but i'm bit tired of beard at the moment, so im going to make some amendments i think soon. I might just leave a moustache and have a bit of a Poirot thing lol.


----------



## mstori

Cranmer said:


> Like you wouldn't believe! That was some weeks back, but i'm bit tired of beard at the moment, so im going to make some amendments i think soon. I might just leave a moustache and have a bit of a Poirot thing lol.


my teacher at school would roll snots up and stick them in!! hmy:


----------



## Cranmer

mstori said:


> my teacher at school would roll snots up and stick them in!! hmy:


Well, i definitely dont do that!

This is the best one of me anyway;


----------



## MCWillow

Cranmer said:


> Like you wouldn't believe! That was some weeks back, but i'm bit tired of beard at the moment, so im going to make some amendments i think soon. I might just leave a moustache and have a bit of a Poirot thing lol.


Noooooo that will just look so wrong - I like it 

I dont know you, never seen your name before, but by your piccy I reckon you are a cat man  (I never like to go for obvious or predictable things  )


----------



## Cranmer

MCWillow said:


> Noooooo that will just look so wrong - I like it
> 
> I dont know you, never seen your name before, but by your piccy I reckon you are a cat man  (I never like to go for obvious or predictable things  )


Cheers

I don't mind cats if i'm honest.


----------



## mstori

Cranmer said:


> Well, i definitely dont do that!
> 
> This is the best one of me anyway;
> 
> QUOTE]
> 
> DISCLAIMER! dont try this at home kids!! :wink:
> 
> The best ones of me dont have my face on either but id get barred


----------



## Cranmer

mstori said:


> DISCLAIMER! dont try this at home kids!! :wink:
> 
> The best ones of me dont have my face on either but id get barred


I don't mind if the kids do try it, gotta be some sort of clown to be killed by a bag (apologies to anyone whose future includes a bag induced death of whatever sort).


----------



## Cranmer

Striking a friendly pose!

I have removed this picture, but, if you would like to know what it involved, please imagine someone smiling sweetly at a camera and hugging kittens and nice stuff. 

Cheers!!


----------



## Cranmer

I'm going to stop now.


----------



## MCWillow

Cranmer said:


> I'm going to stop now.


Really??? :huh:


----------



## Cranmer

MCWillow said:


> Really??? :huh:


I think it is probably for the best. I'll leave it to the more palatable people


----------



## MCWillow

LMAO - now i wanna know what pets ya got! I think dogs or rats (since it aint cats) - I used to have a rat called Felix - used to sit on my shoulder all the time - verry friendly are rats


----------



## Cranmer

MCWillow said:


> LMAO - now i wanna know what pets ya got! I think dogs or rats (since it aint cats) - I used to have a rat called Felix - used to sit on my shoulder all the time - verry friendly are rats


Oh, i have a cat, two German Shepherds, 2 Hamsters (i kinda got lumbered with them as my niece was diagnosed with CF and my brother didnt want them there then, dust and old water in bottles etc - so i gave them a home), i have 3 turtles, and a Bosc Monitor.


----------



## MCWillow

A Bosc Monitor - is that a Monitor Lizard type thing


----------



## Cranmer

MCWillow said:


> A Bosc Monitor - is that a Monitor Lizard type thing


It is, he is getting pretty big too!

I put him in the bath sometimes, here he is;


----------



## MCWillow

Oh he is lovely - I saw some huge ones in Sri Lanka - awesome creatures


----------



## Cranmer

MCWillow said:


> Oh he is lovely - I saw some huge ones in Sri Lanka - awesome creatures


If death came in the form of a lizard, it'd be him - he is a lunatic. He hates anything that moves! You can pretty much guarantee that if it moves, he would like to stop it from moving, and that is his only role in life....apart from pooping into his water bowl, which he seems to enjoy...much to my annoyance.


----------



## Changes

*Free Rep Now​*
   xx


----------



## mstori

Changes said:


> *Free Rep Now​*
> xx


erm, excuse me dear, where is your pic?  x


----------



## Tanya1989

(removed photos- been there long enough)
I do have hair, its tied back. On my way out for lunch with some girlfriends


----------



## mstori

do you photoshop your pics? you have the most perfect skin and eye colour!


----------



## Tanya1989

mstori said:


> do you photoshop your pics? you have the most perfect skin and eye colour!


Only crop, and LOTS of slap


----------



## hope

ok here goes and yes im kissing a horse !


----------



## Mr Gizmo

hope said:


> ok here goes and yes im kissing a horse !
> 
> View attachment 73788


Great Yarmouth by any chance ?.


----------



## hope

Mr Gizmo said:


> Great Yarmouth by any chance ?.


lol yeah  good guess


----------



## Mr Gizmo

hope said:


> lol yeah  good guess


Not a guess as such,I was there last Wednesday and know the seafront well.
I think it's good that the horses have their own roadway.:thumbup:


----------



## simplysardonic

Mr Gizmo said:


> Not a guess as such,I was there last Wednesday and know the seafront well.
> I think it's good that the horses have their own roadway.:thumbup:


Aah, you being on here has reminded me I need to post pictures of the boathmy: will do that later & put your name in the title so you can't miss it


----------



## Mr Gizmo

simplysardonic said:


> Aah, you being on here has reminded me I need to post pictures of the boathmy: will do that later & put your name in the title so you can't miss it


 Look forward to it.


----------



## Cranmer

hope said:


> ok here goes and yes im kissing a horse !
> 
> View attachment 73788


Why do you have those things on your eyes?

...Only joking, you look lovely


----------



## hope

Cranmer said:


> Why do you have those things on your eyes?
> 
> ...Only joking, you look lovely


i have the things on my eyes so ugly men dont scare me


----------



## hope

Mr Gizmo said:


> Not a guess as such,I was there last Wednesday and know the seafront well.
> I think it's good that the horses have their own roadway.:thumbup:


yeah and they are realy looked after aswell i liked it there some parts are nice and some are a bit grotty


----------



## Mr Gizmo

Did you happen to see the old bloke near the top of the main shopping strip with his puppet ?
I would love to know his story.


----------



## Starfish

After holiday in Rhodes with family


----------



## hope

Mr Gizmo said:


> Did you happen to see the old bloke near the top of the main shopping strip with his puppet ?
> I would love to know his story.


oh my god yes i hate people like that it freaks me out big time i hid behind my oh he was there allday because we went shopping and had tattoos done and he was still there shocking  he has totally lost it if i ever get like that i told oh to shoot me


----------



## Snippet

I just found this picture. It's my boyfriend, me and my younger brother last time we went out for the night. We where quite drunk


----------



## cat001

Always on the other end of the camera me lol :laugh:


----------



## Mr Gizmo

cat001 said:


> Always on the other end of the camera me lol :laugh:


OMG,thats a telescope on the end of that camera. :lol:
Nice bit of kit by the way.:thumbup:


----------



## cat001

Mr Gizmo said:


> OMG,thats a telescope on the end of that camera. :lol:
> Nice bit of kit by the way.:thumbup:


Hahaha, cheers, the lot cost about as much as a telescope lol :lol:


----------



## suzy93074

OK here is a recent one of me since losing my weight !! - excuse the washing line in one of the rooms!!! and its abit dark cos flash was not on haha


----------



## Devil-Dogz

That is nothing like I expected, your gorgeous!! (not that I expected you not to be!)


----------



## suzy93074

Devil-Dogz said:


> That is nothing like I expected, your gorgeous!! (not that I expected you not to be!)


LOL that made me giggle! how did u expect me then??: its funny cos u not like I thought you would be either!! strange how we picture people from the web aint it 

Ive just thought maybe u were on about someone else!!!! PMSL!!!!!


----------



## Waterlily

suzy93074 said:


> LOL that made me giggle! how did u expect me then??: its funny cos u not like I thought you would be either!! strange how we picture people from the web aint it


your gorgeous Suzy  xx


----------



## suzy93074

Waterlily said:


> your gorgeous Suzy  xx


Aww shucks thanks  - I can look dog rough too ya know : - hey I dont think i have seen a pic of you WL!! would love to see one  xxx


----------



## Waterlily

suzy93074 said:


> Aww shucks thanks  - I can look dog rough too ya know : - hey I dont think i have seen a pic of you WL!! would love to see one  xxx


I have an unladylike one in my fb pics  I'll send you a decent one soon lol


----------



## Devil-Dogz

suzy93074 said:


> LOL that made me giggle! how did u expect me then??: its funny cos u not like I thought you would be either!! strange how we picture people from the web aint it
> 
> Ive just thought maybe u were on about someone else!!!! PMSL!!!!!


no I was on about you ha ha - what you like! (I should have quoted!)

Im not really sure how I expected you to look, and wouldnt want to insult trying to describe anything  
It is odd how we picture how someone will look, when we have only seen them on the internet


----------



## suzy93074

Waterlily said:


> I have an unladylike one in my fb pics  I'll send you a decent one soon lol


PMSL!! just saw it! and yes its certainly a pose I can relate to you!!!  u look lovely and v pretty from what I can see of your face  xxxxxx



Devil-Dogz said:


> no I was on about you ha ha - what you like! (I should have quoted!)
> 
> Im not really sure how I expected you to look, and wouldnt want to insult trying to describe anything
> It is odd how we picture how someone will look, when we have only seen them on the internet


PMSL!! yes its weird how we picture people on the net - and how they speak too!:scared:


----------



## Waterlily

suzy93074 said:


> PMSL!! just saw it! and yes its certainly a pose I can relate to you!!!  u look lovely and v pretty from what I can see of your face  xxxxxx


I umm added a proper one


----------



## Devil-Dogz

suzy93074 said:


> PMSL!! yes its weird how we picture people on the net - and how they speak too!:scared:


Yes defo about the way people speak


----------



## suzy93074

Waterlily said:


> I umm added a proper one


Awww just saw it  you are v pretty WL!!! and your youngest son is spit of you!!xxxx


----------



## Waterlily

suzy93074 said:


> Awww just saw it  you are v pretty WL!!! and your youngest son is spit of you!!xxxx


Poor kid   thanks xx


----------



## vickie1985

Suzy, your stunning!! congrats on the weight loss too :thumbup:


----------



## Devil-Dogz

Hey that ent fair WL!


----------



## Guest

suzy93074 said:


> OK here is a recent one of me since losing my weight !! - excuse the washing line in one of the rooms!!! and its abit dark cos flash was not on haha


You look great suzy as always!!


----------



## suzy93074

vickie1985 said:


> Suzy, your stunning!! congrats on the weight loss too :thumbup:


Aww thanks Vickie!  lost the whole 3½ stone I needed to! so chuffed ! onwards for treatment now!!  hope little legs is all good  xxxx

Hey WL your sons are super gorgeous! gonna be real heartbreakers!! xxxx

Kath get a recent one of you up here missy!  xxxxxx

Oh and DD lets see one of you!!! I saw you in your nurse outfit!!! u looked wicked and v v pretty!


----------



## Guest

Here is a recent one of me on our holiday, since we all putting pics up of ourselves. :thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## Guest

Waterlily said:


> I umm added a proper one


How come i cant see it hun?


----------



## Devil-Dogz

suzy93074 said:


> Oh and DD lets see one of you!!! I saw you in your nurse outfit!!! u looked wicked and v v pretty!


Hm okies two seconds - I will put one on, but it wont stay long  - and thank you 

Kath you look lovely


----------



## Waterlily

KathrynH said:


> View attachment 74356
> 
> 
> Here is a recent one of me on our holiday, since we all putting pics up of ourselves. :thumbup::thumbup:


your stunning 



KathrynH said:


> How come i cant see it hun?


I ninja deleted it but will pm it to ya


----------



## simplysardonic

Seeing as everyone's putting pics up here's one of me......................


----------



## Devil-Dogz

Pulling a funny face - cropped my friend out, doubt she would approve of being posted across the net on a petforum! :lol:










ha ha ha simplysardonic - GORGEOUS! :lol:


----------



## Guest

Devil-Dogz said:


> Hm okies two seconds - I will put one on, but it wont stay long  - and thank you
> 
> Kath you look lovely


Thanks DD x


----------



## simplysardonic

Devil-Dogz said:


> Pulling a funny face - cropped my friend out, doubt she would approve of being posted across the net on a petforum! :lol:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ha ha ha simplysardonic - GORGEOUS! :lol:


I want your eyelashes


----------



## suzy93074

KathrynH said:


> View attachment 74356
> 
> 
> Here is a recent one of me on our holiday, since we all putting pics up of ourselves. :thumbup::thumbup:


I love this one of you! u look super fit!!! u hotti u!! xxxx


----------



## Guest

Devil-Dogz said:


> Pulling a funny face - cropped my friend out, doubt she would approve of being posted across the net on a petforum! :lol:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ha ha ha simplysardonic - GORGEOUS! :lol:


You are gorgeous DD and so natural with it too  x


----------



## suzy93074

Aww yeah u gorge DD!  well long eyelashes too!!!


----------



## Guest

suzy93074 said:


> I love this one of you! u look super fit!!! u hotti u!! xxxx


Not as fit as you missy!!


----------



## suzy93074

KathrynH said:


> How come i cant see it hun?


I think she deleted it!! dont know why she looked lush!!xxx


----------



## Devil-Dogz

simplysardonic said:


> I want your eyelashes





KathrynH said:


> You are gorgeous DD and so natural with it too  x





suzy93074 said:


> Aww yeah u gorge DD!  well long eyelashes too!!!


aaw thanks all, rather kind  - I actually have quite short eyelashes, just put lots of mascara on


----------



## simplysardonic

Devil-Dogz said:


> aaw thanks all, rather kind  - I actually have quite short eyelashes, just put lots of mascara on


Well, you must do a better job of it than I do, my lashes just stick together when I use the stuff


----------



## hutch6




----------



## suzy93074

KathrynH said:


> Not as fit as you missy!!


Dont be silly!! u lush hun!



hutch6 said:


>


Wow I thought u were much older!!! great pic!


----------



## hutch6

On hols in Scotland the other week.

*Build the sand castle as demanded by the niece.*










*Salute the sand castle.*










*Dance around the castle to protect it from the incoming tide.*










*Weep as the tide borrows your sand to make a beach again.*


----------



## simplysardonic

Hutch, you've earned yourself a green blobby for having the _cojones_ to go out in public in a knotted hanky:thumbup:


----------



## rona

hutch6 said:


> On hols in Scotland the other week.
> 
> *Build the sand castle as demanded by the niece.*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Salute the sand castle.*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Dance around the castle to protect it from the incoming tide.*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Weep as the tide borrows your sand to make a beach again.*


You are obviously stunning within as well as on the surface


----------



## suzy93074

LOL great pics Hutch!!!  I thought u were kind of grandad age  - oops! 

oh and come on you Virge!! u not getting away with it that easy - get a pic up!!


----------



## LolaBoo

My picture is further back in this thread 

And no im not reposting


----------



## Guest

Hutch i love those pics of you, you look like such a laugh. :thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## Devil-Dogz

simplysardonic said:


> Well, you must do a better job of it than I do, my lashes just stick together when I use the stuff


lmao - practice makes perfect  - mind you I have always had a few drinks before I put the makeup on for a night out


----------



## hutch6

simplysardonic said:


> Hutch, you've earned yourself a green blobby for having the _cojones_ to go out in public in a knotted hanky:thumbup:


Oh there's worse than that knocking about on the web and even on here somewhere. My dad used to put one on my head when I was a baby to keep the sun off so he dressed me in his hanky and I nicked his glasses - couldn't see my hand in front of my face   

Here's me with the old man trying to pull off the old optical illusion joke and failing completely.












JennyClifford said:


> You are obviously stunning within as well as on the surface


Stop it now, you're making me blush  

Thank you very much though.



suzy93074 said:


> LOL great pics Hutch!!!  I thought u were kind of grandad age  - oops!


How very DARE YOU!!!!


----------



## suzy93074

hutch6 said:


> Oh there's worse than that knocking about on the web and even on here somewhere. My dad used to put one on my head when I was a baby to keep the sun off so he dressed me in his hanky and I nicked his glasses - couldn't see my hand in front of my face
> 
> Here's me with the old man trying to pull off the old optical illusion joke and failing completely.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Stop it now, you're making me blush
> 
> Thank you very much though.
> 
> How very DARE YOU!!!!


OOps sorry!! hahaha! omg that last one of you on your knees is hilarious!!! :thumbup::thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## Guest

Let's all go to the beach with hutch!!! :thumbup::thumbup::thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## suzy93074

julesmcc said:


> My picture is further back in this thread
> 
> And no im not reposting


Aww spoil sport ! go on  xx


----------



## Devil-Dogz

ha ha ha Hutch, your photos always crack me up (in the nicest possible way ..)


----------



## hutch6

Devil-Dogz said:


> ha ha ha Hutch, your photos always crack me up (in the nicest possible way ..)


Why thank you Miss Deville, 'tis an honour mi lady.

Got loads from that holiday and some crackers of the mutts.


----------



## LolaBoo

suzy93074 said:


> Aww spoil sport ! go on  xx


There ya go


----------



## Devil-Dogz

hutch6 said:


> Why thank you Miss Deville, 'tis an honour mi lady.
> 
> Got loads from that holiday and some crackers of the mutts.




Get the photos up of the wee doglets!


----------



## simplysardonic

Couple of older ones, lost a bit of weight since


----------



## Devil-Dogz

aaaw that second pic is so special  - protecting mummy!


----------



## suzy93074

simplysardonic said:


> Couple of older ones, lost a bit of weight since


Awww you lovely hun!! :thumbup::thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## hutch6

Devil-Dogz said:


> Get the photos up of the wee doglets!


I'll stick em in the dog section but here's one for starters.

I look like I've had a face slide


----------



## suzy93074

julesmcc said:


> There ya go


PMSL! spoilsport!!


----------



## Devil-Dogz

aaaww! very cute


----------



## suzy93074

Fab one of you with the dog Hutch!!


----------



## Waterlily

simplysardonic said:


> Couple of older ones, lost a bit of weight since


you cleaning the cage for my visit ?  I will be ok to sleep on the couch instead so shove over sweet cheeks


----------



## hutch6

Devil-Dogz said:


> aaaww! very cute


Awww, thank you very much    Usually people say Kes is the cute one so it's nice to get even slightly noticed in a picture with him.


----------



## simplysardonic

Waterlily said:


> you cleaning the cage for my visit ?  I will be ok to sleep on the couch instead so shove over sweet cheeks


Hehe, if I'm good when you come visit then I'll be allowed out for an hour each day, as long as I don't chew the furniture or leave little pellets anywhere:thumbup:


----------



## Guest

simplysardonic said:


> Couple of older ones, lost a bit of weight since


Great pics of you hun, you are gorgeous. And i love the second one as well.


----------



## Devil-Dogz

hutch6 said:


> Awww, thank you very much    Usually people say Kes is the cute one so it's nice to get even slightly noticed in a picture with him.


well....erm.. I was talking about Kes


----------



## suzy93074

Must admit Virge when u said "hang on let me put one up of me in the cage" I was thinking ooohhhh is she naked and doing cage dancing in a club???


----------



## hutch6

Devil-Dogz said:


> well....erm.. I was talking about Kes


Oh   I should have guessed


----------



## Guest

suzy93074 said:


> Must admit Virge when u said "hang on let me put one up of me in the cage" I was thinking ooohhhh is she naked and doing cage dancing in a club???


oooh you are such a kinky bugger aren't you!!! :scared::scared:


----------



## suzy93074

KathrynH said:


> oooh you are such a kinky bugger aren't you!!! :scared::scared:


You know me too well!!:aureola::devil::devil:


----------



## Devil-Dogz

hutch6 said:


> Oh   I should have guessed


  sorry to disappoint


----------



## hutch6

Devil-Dogz said:


> sorry to disappoint


Kes is not pleased.


----------



## Devil-Dogz

aaaw - bless him!


----------



## Guest

hutch6 said:


> Kes is not pleased.


Aww what a LUSH pic!!! :001_wub::001_wub:


----------



## XxZoexX

hutch6 said:


> Kes is not pleased.


OMG i totally :001_wub: that piccie :lol:

Keep em coming everyone :thumbup:


----------



## Cranmer

Some goon has pictured me!!!!!!!!!!! GRRRRRRRRRR










Luckily, about 99.9% of you wont know where to find me.


----------



## tjk

not sure if i put one up of me yet so here i am


----------



## Waterlily

Cranmer said:


> Some goon has pictured me!!!!!!!!!!! GRRRRRRRRRR
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Luckily, about 99.9% of you wont know where to find me.


The one with the glasses in the lower front right corner ? :arf:


----------



## Tula&Iver~cavs

Cranmer said:


> Some goon has pictured me!!!!!!!!!!! GRRRRRRRRRR
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Luckily, about 99.9% of you wont know where to find me.


I would say... your sat between the man stood up and the lady sat down


----------



## Cranmer

Damn! Lol you got me


----------



## kaz25

Cranmer said:


> Damn! Lol you got me


Which one got you though


----------



## Cranmer

kaz25 said:


> Which one got you though


Tula&Iver~cavs did!


----------



## Tula&Iver~cavs

Cranmer said:


> Tula&Iver~cavs did!


YAY.. Go me.. Haha


----------



## Guest

and pray tell why has the picture thread just gone all quiet
??
i need faces people faces


----------



## hawksport

Elzz said:


> and pray tell why has the picture thread just gone all quiet
> ??
> i need faces people faces


Because all the good looking ones posted their pics and put us ugly ones off posting ours


----------



## Guest

hawksport said:


> Because all the good looking ones posted their pics and put us ugly ones off posting ours


hawk now we all know your not ugly stop being all coy


----------



## peanut651

im proud to be beautiful lol


----------



## Guest

peanut651 said:


> im proud to be beautiful lol


so you should be you little stunner you


----------



## victoriaaa

I still love this thread.. people are never as u imagine them


----------



## Guest

victoriaaa said:


> I still love this thread.. people are never as u imagine them


i agree :lol:


----------



## Mr Gizmo

hawksport said:


> Because all the good looking ones posted their pics and put us ugly ones off posting ours


Cheers for that,I've been looking for an excuse as to why my pic ain't on here. :lol:


----------



## Guest

il open my eyes next time!


----------



## waggy Tailz

This is me, slightly drunk!!

Not my hat lol


----------



## Clare7435

don't need to post one nw it's my avater


----------



## Guest

this place is seriously laking in the male piccies you know


----------



## bullet

Elzz said:


> this place is seriously laking in the male piccies you know


Ive put enough on here to last a lifetime :001_cool:


----------



## Jamie

bullet said:


> Ive put enough on here to last a lifetime :001_cool:


Me also! There are far too many pics of me on the internet! 99% of them very unflattering!


----------



## bullet

Jamie said:


> Me also! There are far too many pics of me on the internet! 99% of them very unflattering!


Hows it going mate? :thumbup:


----------



## Jamie

bullet said:


> Hows it going mate? :thumbup:


Very well thanks, good things are happening in my life at the moment 

Hows things with you?


----------



## bewitched

Can't remember if I posted or not so if I have, you get to look at my ugly mush again


----------



## bringmidnight

Hello its me! And a male image too


----------



## zabi143

how to get a pic up have tried twice using attach


----------



## Guest

me and my son.... at his wedding .............a very proud dayfor me ..........:thumbup:...


----------



## kinley

dare i......? ok sod it here goes


----------



## kinley

farooq341 said:


> I only ask because it is HUGE gorgeous but huge


ask what lol xx


----------



## XxZoexX

farooq341 said:


> I only ask because it is HUGE gorgeous but huge


Whats huge and gorgeous :lol:


----------



## tattyannie11

Troll again. they been on Dawns Banner thread in the sticky part. wierdo


----------



## kinley

tattyannie11 said:


> Troll again. they been on Dawns Banner thread in the sticky part. wierdo


i dont understand, what am i missing lol

xx


----------



## 5headh

Well my phone and my hair lol xD


----------



## kaz25

kinley said:


> i dont understand, what am i missing lol
> 
> xx


It was a troll hun, someone who comes onto forums to spam or cause trouble.


----------



## kinley

kaz25 said:


> It was a troll hun, someone who comes onto forums to spam or cause trouble.


whats that, a hobby? lol cant say the message was much of a trouble causer lol xx


----------



## Guest

kinley said:


> whats that, a hobby? lol cant say the message was much of a trouble causer lol xx


Some trolls tend to post off topic messages that make no sense. Looks like troll is gone now though. Nothing better to do lol.


----------



## bullet

WATCH OUT, TROLL!!!!!!!!


----------



## LauraIzPops

This is me, this is such a long thread though!
Will ever be able to get through it all to see the pictures, seen the first & last few pages


----------



## hawksport

My best side


----------



## Clare7435

hawksport said:


> My best side


Wow....How Beautiful is your Friend


----------



## hawksport

Clare7435 said:


> Wow....How Beautiful is your Friend


Much more beautiful than me


----------



## Clare7435

hawksport said:


> Much more beautiful than me


Wow.....You are truly honoured h s..To be able to do what you do would be a dream come true


----------



## MinnieMalachy

totally mingin pic but here goes!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

be prepared!!!


----------



## MinnieMalachy

nofin to be liking here matey!!! 

need to lose about 2 stone then ill be liking!!!!!


----------



## Guest

MinnieMalachy said:


> nofin to be liking here matey!!!
> 
> need to lose about 2 stone then ill be liking!!!!!


how can i say this without sunding like a pervy old man lol.....you look very nice to me!:thumbup:


----------



## MinnieMalachy

uurrrmmmm.. thanks i suppose! lol..

dont look bad for havin 3 kids in 4 years!!! 

loads of girls on here are soo glamous and really girly!! 

- where can i find a jealous face!!!! lol


----------



## MinnieMalachy

a little bit more flattering lol... (even tho i was 5 months pregnant)!!


----------



## Mr Gizmo

MinnieMalachy said:


> totally mingin pic but here goes!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> be prepared!!!


You look a bit like Fern Cotton there.


----------



## MinnieMalachy

been told that more than once !!! lol.. 

thank you!! 

she is much more gorgeous than me tho!! but nice to be compared.. xx


----------



## hutch6

bullet said:


> Ive put enough on here to last a lifetime :001_cool:


Me too. There's tonnes on here if you know where to look.


----------



## vickie1985

me all ready for the dinner dance we went too last night! excuse the crap lighting, OH thought it would be good to take a pic right under a light!


----------



## LisaZonda

This is me in the middle with 2 of my friends from school...we hadn't seen each other for over 15 years and they travelled all the way down here from York to stay with me...we got through some red wine that weekend! 
From L - R : Simon, Me, Tracy.


----------



## nikki2009

LisaZonda said:


> This is me in the middle with 2 of my friends from school...we hadn't seen each other for over 15 years and they travelled all the way down here from York to stay with me...we got through some red wine that weekend!
> From L - R : Simon, Me, Tracy.


cant see the pic


----------



## dragon33

What have I got to lose any way you will not notice me as youll see the boys and be distracted.


----------



## LisaZonda

nikki2009 said:


> cant see the pic


I can see it, god knows whats going on....anyway I'll try a different way


----------



## LisaZonda

This is me in the middle with 2 of my friends from school...we hadn't seen each other for over 15 years and they travelled all the way down here from York to stay with me...we got through some red wine that weekend!  L - R : Simon, me, Tracy (2nd attempt...has it worked this time???)


----------



## metame

dragon33 said:


> What have I got to lose any way you will not notice me as youll see the boys and be distracted.


i was more distracted by the giant rabbit!


----------



## dragon33

Aahh Yes there's always a giant rabbit or squirel around costs a fortune in carrots & nuts. But the boys love them so what you gona do but keep them.


----------



## sharonbee

This is me with Bianca, our odd eyed white Persian










And with Mia and her babies...


----------



## Clare7435

changed my mind his is a more up to date one ...last Saturday up to date


----------



## equi




----------



## TobyBoxer

this is me.some very random pics, lol

Pink day at an old job










Xmas hair from a couple year ago










Me and my grandad, he has two false legs and is on dialises 3 times a week.










Xmas just gone.










Last of all Me n Kaiser my old patrol dog. he has past away now. he had such a funny character.


----------



## Mr Gizmo

First time I've posted a pic of myself on here.
Hows this for a barnet.:blush:
Was up in the attic yesterday and found this photo of myself.
To understand how old the pic is you have to realise that the kid in the photo is my nephew and is currently serving in Afghanistan.
Excuse the quality it's a scanned photo.


----------



## katie200

meeee and my holly :blush: :w00t:


----------



## smokey11

This is my dog


----------



## katie200

smokey11 said:


> This is my dog


awwww your dogs well cute


----------



## CKins

Doing what I love best...


----------



## Nefetari

Me receiving my body piercing certificate








Me Djing in Newcastle








Me absolutely hammered in a taxi!


----------



## Mumbles

Heres me with my husband to be


----------



## BullyMolly

This is me a couple of monthes ago, the one with long hair :wink:


----------



## Nefetari

Marley boy said:


> oooo nearly as good looking as your dog :001_tongue:


Thank you

I think?:nonod:


----------



## Nefetari

Marley boy said:


> its was a compliment you tit lol your dog is beautiful


she is like! 
In that case, thanks
hehe.


----------



## manic rose

Had some professional pics done the other week, so happy with the results


----------



## Mophie

Oh I never saw this - I don't have any recent photos but this one reminds me of good times  even if you can't really see what I look like...


----------



## Jiskefet

MCWillow said:


> Me and OH in Spain last month
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I am the one with red hair


Love hat pic...
Whereabouts in Spain were you?
I got a pic very much like it of ourselves at the Placa Real in Barcelona


----------



## MCWillow

The village is La Marina, its between Santa Pola and Alicante.
My dad had a villa there


----------



## cat001

One of those rare things, a pic of me!!!

In the Dark by cat.read, on Flickr


----------



## Jiskefet

Me at the Placa Reial in Barcelona, june 2011









Me a couple of years ago with Rod Argent and Colin Blunstone









and with Keith Airey


----------



## Waterlily

Just as lovely as I imagined you Jiskefet


----------



## Shrap

Nefetari said:


> Me receiving my body piercing certificate
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Me Djing in Newcastle
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Me absolutely hammered in a taxi!


I would after about... 7-8 drinks 

I should update this since I've dyed my hair again


----------



## Jiskefet

Waterlily said:


> Just as lovely as I imagined you Jiskefet


You make me blush, Waterlily.........

By the way, is your pic anywhere to be found? I have looked through nearly 150 pages so far, and haven't seen you yet....


----------



## Shrap

Jiskefet said:


> You make me blush, Waterlily.........
> 
> By the way, is your pic anywhere to be found? I have looked through nearly 150 pages so far, and haven't seen you yet....


I'm not sure you want to see    :lol: :lol:


----------



## Waterlily

skyblue said:


> me chillin out.......i know,i need a haircut


I really like this pic, has a nice presence to it.

lol for regurgitating an old post :001_tongue:


----------



## Waterlily

Shrap said:


> I'm not sure you want to see    :lol: :lol:


I'm proud of my ass mate   might post it again in here as well as adult :001_tongue:


----------



## Waterlily

Jiskefet said:


> You make me blush, Waterlily.........
> 
> By the way, is your pic anywhere to be found? I have looked through nearly 150 pages so far, and haven't seen you yet....


easiest way is to use the search function at the top of the thread and type the users name and all their posts will show  and nope it isnt in here just a few have seen me lol.


----------



## $hAzZa

This is the only one of me I have on my laptop. Acting insane as usual


----------



## Maltey

Well I guess now I'm becoming an active member in this community it's only fair I share a pic (especially since I've just rifled through yours!)

Me at a Geek party:









Me and the fiance in the Lake District:









I hate having my photo taken so these are 2 out of about 4 photos I have!


----------



## metame

Waterlily said:


> easiest way is to use the search function at the top of the thread and type the users name and all their posts will show  and nope it isnt in here just a few have seen me lol.


i've never seen you 


Maltey said:


> Well I guess now I'm becoming an active member in this community it's only fair I share a pic (especially since I've just rifled through yours!)
> 
> Me and the fiance in the Lake District:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I hate having my photo taken so these are 2 out of about 4 photos I have!


you're really pretty though!


----------



## skyblue

Waterlily said:


> easiest way is to use the search function at the top of the thread and type the users name and all their posts will show  and nope it isnt in here just a few have seen me lol.


i haven't seen you


----------



## Waterlily

skyblue said:


> i haven't seen you


you dont want to, im homely says the man with the smallest cock


----------



## metame

Waterlily said:


> you dont want to, im homely says the man with the smallest cock


oh yeah youcompletely inore me!


----------



## skyblue

Waterlily said:


> you dont want to, im homely says the man with the smallest cock


why wouldn't i?...you have eyes,ears and a nose


----------



## metame

mooney looks a bit like this... 










but with longer hair!


----------



## cheekyscrip

Cheeky on the snow..


----------



## Sarah1983

I'm refusing to post a really recent pic of me coz I currently look like a beached whale! Once I've lost the weight I'll add a new one 

On honeymoon.









My wedding day. The epilepsy meds had already taken their toll, I barely fit in my dress and was spotty as hell!


----------



## hawksport

Me again


----------



## Mr Gizmo

Sarah1983 said:


> On honeymoon.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/IMG]


On honeymoon with the cat in the hat,didn't know he was married. :lol:
Only joking,nice pic. :thumbup1:


----------



## Sarah1983

Mr Gizmo said:


> On honeymoon with the cat in the hat,didn't know he was married. :lol:
> Only joking,nice pic. :thumbup1:


Married life with the cat in the hat would be...hectic :lol:
I dragged my poor hubby all around the Dr Seuss area and on all the rides  He wasn't overly impressed at being made to ride them.


----------



## ginge2804

Me and my mum  About two years ago... its the only pic I have of me on this laptop lol...










I was dressed up for a party..Thats what the beauty spots are for


----------



## Kivasmum

Me  a tad drunk! Hate cameras so don't tend to have many normal pics of myself ha ha


----------



## SophieCyde

Me in my gryffindor scarf haha


----------



## cheekyscrip

SophieCyde said:


> Me in my gryffindor scarf haha


you are very bonny lass...


----------



## smudgiesmummy

this is me with my dad taken last week


----------



## xxwelshcrazyxx

smudgiesmummy said:


> this is me with my dad taken last week


I have seen this picture before, sure it was on the WANTED sign at the local Police Station, dont worry everyone if I see her I will contact local bobbies for sure   

Nice pic of you and your dad there Dawn


----------



## smudgiesmummy

xxwelshcrazyxx said:


> I have seen this picture before, sure it was on the WANTED sign at the local Police Station, dont worry everyone if I see her I will contact local bobbies for sure
> 
> Nice pic of you and your dad there Dawn


lol yea but what would we be wanted for thats the question :lol:


----------



## Waterlily

smudgiesmummy said:


> lol yea but what would we be wanted for thats the question :lol:


For been photogenic and lovely thats what


----------



## BumbleFluff

Couple of me  And my little brother too haha


----------



## smudgiesmummy

Waterlily said:


> For been photogenic and lovely thats what


makes a change for me to smile lol


----------



## SophieCyde

cheekyscrip said:


> you are very bonny lass...


thank you :blush:


----------



## leanne562

me n my lil sis


----------



## dizzylou

Me at a friends wedding two years ago


----------



## Reddo

This is me! Excuse the camera unfortunatly noone was around to take the photo for me so it was a mirror job!


----------



## gracelilian

me and my best friend at prom last year because i don't have another one of me  
Im on the left


----------



## cat001

Some friends of mine are doing a make-up course at college so I let them doodle on my face and took some snaps of the end result....usually however i'd never ever usually wear make-up...


IMG_5004 by cat.read, on Flickr


IMG_4997 by cat.read, on Flickr

and oh look, i'm on tv too 

IMG_5010 by cat.read, on Flickr


----------



## DoggieBag

There are some good looking members here.

Only fair I share a photo of myself I guess.


----------



## Waterlily

DoggieBag said:


> There are some good looking members here.
> 
> Only fair I share a photo of myself I guess.


view image info enter into tineye and : nice google pic


----------



## DoggieBag

Waterlily said:


> view image info : nice google pic


Not sure whether to be offended or not, that you went to the trouble of checking if that was me. He has more teeth than me for a start


----------



## Waterlily

DoggieBag said:


> Not sure whether to be offended or not, that you went to the trouble of checking if that was me. He has more teeth than me for a start


Im naturally suspicious  no offence  that and the pic looked .. dodgy ... haha :lol: your not the first entered into tineye :lol: :lol:


----------



## DoggieBag

Waterlily said:


> Im naturally suspicious  no offence  that and the pic looked .. dodgy ... haha :lol: your not the first entered into tineye :lol: :lol:


Tineye has its uses.


----------



## Waterlily

DoggieBag said:


> Tineye has its uses.


Its caught many a "trap" on other sites I use  :lol:


----------



## Phoenix&Charlie'sMum

I cant remember if i did put a pic up or not?

Well here i am, at a professional photo shoot...










and me in London...


----------



## HeartofClass

It's fun to be able to put a face to a name or rather, nickname  I should definitely spend more time in general chat!


----------



## hawksport

Me and my favourite puppy class puppy


----------



## simplysardonic

hawksport said:


> Me and my favourite puppy class puppy


Whippet? Looks adorable:thumbup1:


----------



## dobermummy

hawksport said:


> Me and my favourite puppy class puppy


As a teacher you shouldnt have favourites


----------



## hawksport

simplysardonic said:


> Whippet? Looks adorable:thumbup1:


Yeah



mumof6 said:


> As a teacher you shouldnt have favourites


They are all my favourites for different reasons.


----------



## dobermummy

hawksport said:


> They are all my favourites for different reasons.


That old line :lol: always used when people dont want to appear to have favourite :lol:


----------



## hawksport

mumof6 said:


> That old line :lol: always used when people dont want to appear to have favourite :lol:


I'll post another favourite next week just for you


----------



## dobermummy

hawksport said:


> I'll post another favourite next week just for you


 thank you


----------



## bullet

hawksport said:


> I'll post another favourite next week just for you


I didnt think you had a picture of me


----------



## Fade to Grey

Fade to Grey said:


> this is me with a few different hair colours and styles


wow i've change alot since these


----------



## dobermummy

Fade to Grey said:


> wow i've change alot since these


what about a recent one then?


----------



## Fade to Grey

mumof6 said:


> what about a recent one then?


i still have a terrible hair dye habit though :smilewinkgrin:










this is the most recent, but i don't like it lol


----------



## Waterlily

are you a smoker ?


----------



## Fade to Grey

Waterlily said:


> are you a smoker ?


unfortunately yes, but i'm going to quit when i finish university in a couple of weeks :smilewinkgrin:


----------



## cat001

IMG_5319 by cat.read, on Flickr


----------



## AlexTurley

At my 21st last week


----------



## HeartofClass

Edit: Changed my mind. Might post one later


----------



## Addychu

Hello this is meeeeeeee :]


----------



## Shrap

Nice cleavage.


----------



## bordie

Addychu said:


> Hello this is meeeeeeee :]


can you move the hands please:biggrin5:


----------



## dingal2000

been a while so here is one


----------



## Waterlily

dingal2000 said:


> been a while so here is one


Good to see you back


----------



## dingal2000

Waterlily said:


> Good to see you back


:huh::huh::huh: that was my front hun  xx


----------



## smudgiesmummy

a new slimmer one of me


----------



## dingal2000

smudgiesmummy said:


> a new slimmer one of me


Dawn should have told those others behind you to get out the way LOL hahahaha


----------



## Waterlily

dingal2000 said:


> Dawn should have told those others behind you to get out the way LOL hahahaha


hahaha they were stunned by her presence


----------



## dingal2000

Waterlily said:


> hahaha they were stunned by her presence


LOL was it ,"shhhh dont move , she hasnt noticed" LOL hahha


----------



## Waterlily

dingal2000 said:


> LOL was it ,"shhhh dont move , she hasnt noticed" LOL hahha


They were prolly relieved she didnt notice the raunchy party they were having. I mean some were rock hard :001_unsure:


----------



## dingal2000

LOL some stones in the hand , is a go in a bush ................ hmmm is that right ??? LOL hahahah


----------



## smudgiesmummy

dingal2000 said:


> Dawn should have told those others behind you to get out the way LOL hahahaha





Waterlily said:


> hahaha they were stunned by her presence





dingal2000 said:


> LOL was it ,"shhhh dont move , she hasnt noticed" LOL hahha





dingal2000 said:


> LOL some stones in the hand , is a go in a bush ................ hmmm is that right ??? LOL hahahah


oi you pair ...  :lol:

trev they were a bit hard to move esp the male ones stood next to me :lol:


----------



## smudgiesmummy

Waterlily said:


> They were prolly relieved she didnt notice the raunchy party they were having. I mean some were rock hard :001_unsure:


that was welshie and tashi :lol:


----------



## teeuk

Me


----------



## MeganRose

My av's also me, if that wasn't obvious!


----------



## Melissa27

Here are a few mobile phone pictures of me on my holiday to Las Vegas a couple of months back. I took my mother there for her birthday, and it was a really fun trip. 










(sorry for the non-smiling picture, it was just the only one that didn't end up quite as blurry)









With my mother:









 and a thankfully also not so blurry pair of pictures of view from our hotel room window.


----------



## Addychu

This is my passport mug shot.... it makes me laugh so i thought id share it... (ps i know about my roots:[ never dying it red again.)


----------



## SiobhanG

Love this thread! Nice to be able to put some faces to the names I've been seeing.

This is me (except I'm now 7 months pregnant!)


----------



## LottieLab

This is me! 

They're dodgy phone photos though, so everythings a bit darker.


----------



## JordanRose

Everyone's so pretty! Sorry to buck the trend by posting my ugly mug! 

I've been faceless long enough, so here's a couple of pics from today:

With my Gaga:








And my handsome boy:


----------



## Melissa27

You're beautiful, and your bunnies are adorable! They look like they are very sweet.


----------



## MCWillow

Gorgeous pics - bunny and owner! Love your hair!


----------



## JordanRose

MCWillow said:


> Gorgeous pics - bunny and owner! Love your hair!


Aww thank you! 



Melissa27 said:


> You're beautiful, and your bunnies are adorable! They look like they are very sweet.


I am? That's nice of you to say so, thank you! 

The bunnies are very sweet indeed- they like to groom me and sit on my knee. I swear they think they're cats sometimes! :lol: I love them both so so much! :001_wub:


----------



## Jazzz

me and my male roughie ^.^


----------



## FEJA JUODAS

very nice hair i agree and the bunnies...

i reply with this horrible picture recently of me, i like however the way i and one of my dogs seem to be talking by looking at each other in the same way...


----------



## Melissa27

Given my extreme giddiness of today and yesterday that he finally ate for the first time in 10 months, here is the most recent one I have of me with Apophis.


----------



## Jazzz

@ feja - that is such a gorgeous picture! You guys look so happy 

@melissa - I'm so glad he ate! He's such a gorgeous snake =] who knew there was attractive herp girls! It's a bit of an oddity over here!


----------



## Melissa27

Jazzz said:


> @ feja - that is such a gorgeous picture! You guys look so happy
> 
> @melissa - I'm so glad he ate! He's such a gorgeous snake =] who knew there was attractive herp girls! It's a bit of an oddity over here!


Awww, thank you! :blushing: You are gorgeous by the way, I love that picture with your Rough-Scale. 

Out of random curiosity, do your snakes ever tangle themselves in your hair? I have naturally curly hair and they are forever climbing up on my head to the point where I have joked about dressing up as Medusa for a Halloween party and bringing my snakes with.


----------



## Jazzz

Yeah I love that pic to =] I won a photoshoot at an expo!

Haha my roughies always tangle themselves in my hair!!! During that shoot I got heaps of medusa like photos =] that would be an awesome costume! Hopefully no one around that is scared of snakes =S


----------



## LottieLab

this is me, me dad and my brother at Brimham rocks two years ago!


----------



## Shrap

Alex Wright said:


> Nice pics, you surely have got a great family.... Can you please post some more pics of yours....


Creep.......


----------



## leighhawkes89

Hi everyone this is a picture of me and my Oh and one of me poseing x


----------



## leighhawkes89

MeganRose said:


> My av's also me, if that wasn't obvious!


love the colour of your hair :thumbup1: x


----------



## xXhayleyroxX

You're all so stunning! We have a very good-looking forum <3
Here's a few of me:

Before my teeth were fixed: 




































Stupidly long hair xD


----------



## xgemma86x

Everyone here is so pretty 

This isn't the best photo of me but I wanted to post it anyway :001_wub:


----------



## CaliDog

sorry a bit fuzzy


----------



## Holtie

CaliDog said:


> sorry a bit fuzzy


Lovely picture - very pretty owner and dog!


----------



## Addychu

meeee.


----------



## ginge2804

I said months ago when I first put a picture on here that I would come back with a more up to date one (I think, haha) So here they are 

Me and Molly 









Me









Me and my bf in skeggy


----------



## Blondey

Thats me under Alfie so to speak LOL


----------



## xgemma86x

Newsest pic of me


----------



## MCWillow

We're a very good looking forum aren't we  :thumbup:


----------



## Mr Gizmo

MCWillow said:


> We're a very good looking forum aren't we  :thumbup:


Only 'cos I haven't put up my mug to ruin it.


----------



## Shrap




----------



## Jemimac

me


----------



## tashax

Me at my sisters hen night, im in the black dress at the front next to my mum 









And this is my fave photo at the min because i im sooooo in love with my tights  im going to cry when the ladder and die


----------



## Guest

Okay, so I am probably one of the youngest members here. Yes I really am 14  Its quite an old piccy though I have short hair now!










Not the best picture I know 

BTW everyone looks lovely not how I imagined them!


----------



## smudgiesmummy

taken today


----------



## Megan345

After searching through my laptop, I realised I don't have any photos of me where I'm not on a drag bike fully kitted up, which rather defeats the object of being able to see someone! So I found one on Facebook that isn't too awful... This is me a couple of months ago with my uncle's dog.


----------



## kate_7590

Couldnt find many pics of myself on photo bucket but heres one of me with brother in law making a silly face in the background lol


----------



## elliecandy1

View attachment 95392


----------



## Ray Craig

Give me six weeks - I have 10lbs left to lose before my BMI is healthy! (i may be ugly, but I'm still vain in some respects and six months ago I weighed nearly three stone more than today!). I promise to post a pic then.


----------



## hutch6

A few recent ones. DOn't think I've changed, just got clothes on this time.


----------



## Diesel the Crazy Dal

This is probably about the only pic i have of myself looking not like a total loony (was early in the evening ) Think i was about 34 in this pic so not that long ago.










All my others i start to look like this...


----------



## Citrineblue

Hi, a photo taken whilst waiting for the ferry from South Uist, Outer Hebrides, sans cats!!


----------



## Waterlily

Citrineblue said:


> Hi, a photo taken whilst waiting for the ferry from South Uist, Outer Hebrides, sans cats!!


lovely pic x


----------



## Citrineblue

Awe , thanks Waterlily, just after a great holiday, lots of sleep and relaxation!!!!


----------



## AlexTurley

Heloo

This is me


----------



## Pointermum

I don't think i've added my mug shot to this thread but here goes  This was at a friends wedding in September


----------



## Dogless

I haven't really got any close up - not had a close up taken since my wedding 3 years ago as I'm a real ugly mug  :nonod:.

This is me (from a distance!):




























ETA - sort of a close up - but two years old now....


----------



## pogo

Just 'cos i love this photo from a recent night out. I'm the strange lass on the right, my OH and a couple of friends on the left


----------



## Holtie

Dogless said:


> I haven't really got any close up - not had a close up taken since my wedding 3 years ago *as I'm a real ugly mug  :nonod:.*
> This is me (from a distance!):
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ETA - sort of a close up - but two years old now....


Not true!

Great pictures!


----------



## simplysardonic

JTHolt said:


> *Not true!*
> 
> Great pictures!


Agreed!

Pogo's pretty too


----------



## Waterlily

pogo said:


> Just 'cos i love this photo from a recent night out. I'm the strange lass on the right, my OH and a couple of friends on the left


You have gorgeous eyes.


----------



## pogo

simplysardonic said:


> Agreed!
> 
> Pogo's pretty too


thank you 



Waterlily said:


> You have gorgeous eyes.


 thanks!


----------



## pogo

Waterlily said:


> You have gorgeous eyes.


they are my best feature after my boobs


----------



## Waterlily

pogo said:


> they are my best feature after my boobs


must be nice to have tits  :blush:


----------



## pogo

Waterlily said:


> must be nice to have tits  :blush:


sure is, even nicer having a hefty pair  :001_tongue:


----------



## Waterlily

pogo said:


> sure is, even nicer having a hefty pair  :001_tongue:


sure... rub it in why dont ya


----------



## we love bsh's

This is me on our wedding day ..


----------



## pogo

Waterlily said:


> sure... rub it in why dont ya


no idea what you mean :ihih:


----------



## xxwelshcrazyxx

An updated photo of me and how I look now, no more mrs big lol


----------



## Waterlily

xxwelshcrazyxx said:


> An updated photo of me and how I look now, no more mrs big lol


helloo noodle xxx


----------



## CaliDog

Dogless said:


> I haven't really got any close up - not had a close up taken since my wedding 3 years ago as I'm a real ugly mug  :nonod:.
> 
> This is me (from a distance!):
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ETA - sort of a close up - but two years old now....


WOW where you in the army!?


----------



## Dogless

CaliDog said:


> WOW where you in the army!?


No, I just like holidays in exotic locations .

Sorry...couldn't resist . I was; left last year.


----------



## CaliDog

Dogless said:


> No, I just like holidays in exotic locations .
> 
> Sorry...couldn't resist . I was; left last year.


that made me chuckle! :w00t:
you are one brave lady! 
As are all our other soldiers!


----------



## myshkin

Just have to say Dogless, (and I know you weren't fishing for compliments) "ugly mug" my behind! Where you got that idea with a smile like that....:nono:


----------



## missnaomi

Dogless said:


> I haven't really got any close up - not had a close up taken since my wedding 3 years ago as I'm a real ugly mug  :nonod:.


You're too cool.

I look like an idiot in all my photos.

Here is one of my face next to an ET (of course)...










Here is me at the beach....










On my summer holiday and holding a bag of dog poo...










Two years ago with Ringo...










Standing on a thingy...










Entirely silly pictures...but that's cos I avoid having my photo taken at all costs...


----------



## Dogless

missnaomi said:


> You're too cool.
> 
> I look like an idiot in all my photos.
> 
> Here is one of my face next to an ET (of course)...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here is me at the beach....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> On my summer holiday and holding a bag of dog poo...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Two years ago with Ringo...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Standing on a thingy...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Entirely silly pictures...but that's cos I avoid having my photo taken at all costs...


Your photos are lovely, really lovely!! The only reason I put on the ones I did are because they're the only ones I have :scared:.


----------



## IrishEyes

Lots of pretty ladies around here.

I've been working my way through this thread for a while now, interesting to be able to put faces to the names, i'm nosey like that! Some of you actually look like how I imagined! 

I'm a bit like dogless in as much as I'm not entirely comfortable with a camera in my face but if I can get away with not looking into the camera then that's not too traumatic!

Here be two of mine:


----------



## Freddie and frank

i'm rarely seen without my sunglasses...squinting causes wrinkles...:lol:

me in sept, day before great north run with my nephew, dennis.









me and mom after great north run.phew.









me and frank earlier this year after a walk in the river.









and a rare one without my sunglasses on...still close by though.
me and hubby two years ago at york races on ladies day...after 3 bottles of champagne.:thumbsup:









would love some good natural ones of me and the boys.


----------



## Luz

IrishEyes said:


> Lots of pretty ladies around here.
> 
> I've been working my way through this thread for a while now, interesting to be able to put faces to the names, i'm nosey like that! Some of you actually look like how I imagined!
> 
> I'm a bit like dogless in as much as I'm not entirely comfortable with a camera in my face but if I can get away with not looking into the camera then that's not too traumatic!
> 
> Here be two of mine:


Blimey if I looked like you I would INSIST on there ALWAYS being a camera in my face! :confused1: Here are a couple of me. I could find nicer ones but they wouldn't be very recent!  Bringing Pup home on ferry 2 days ago and last year in Madrid.


----------



## DoodlesRule

Ought to have a separate section for wrinklies so as not to spoil the young pretty things 

This was at our barbi in the summer, I rarely have my photo taken but for some unknown reason son wanted one of me told him only if he managed a pic where I didn't look old & ugly, his reply "its a camera mother not a time machine" :sad::lol: He is such a comfort to me


----------



## Dogless

DoodlesRule said:


> Ought to have a separate section for wrinklies so as not to spoil the young pretty things
> 
> This was at our barbi in the summer, I rarely have my photo taken but for some unknown reason son wanted one of me told him only if he managed a pic where I didn't look old & ugly, his reply *"its a camera mother not a time machine" :sad::lol: *He is such a comfort to me


Love it :lol::lol:.


----------



## myshkin

DoodlesRule said:


> This was at our barbi in the summer, I rarely have my photo taken but for some unknown reason son wanted one of me told him only if he managed a pic where I didn't look old & ugly, his reply "its a camera mother not a time machine" :sad::lol: He is such a comfort to me


That reminded me of this picture, taken by a good friend. I said something like "does it look like I have a double chin?" to which he answered, "Yes, because you HAVE a double chin". Which made me laugh and just made the double chin situation worse :laugh:










Then there's this one, which captures the essence of me...red wine, cig, and telling the wedding photographer off because he broke his promise about sneaky off-guard pictures after I'd had a drink


----------



## Diesel the Crazy Dal

Thats an awesome pic with the wine - i have a few of those :eek6:


----------



## Dogless

Diesel the Crazy Dal said:


> Thats an awesome pic with the wine - i have a few of those :eek6:


I don't :aureola:Singing:Singing:.


----------



## MeganRose

Just gone through about 50+ pages of this thread! Some people look soo different than I thought, and some people I think I expected to just look like their dogs..


----------



## MCWillow

myshkin said:


> Then there's this one, which captures the essence of me...red wine, cig, and telling the wedding photographer off because he broke his promise about sneaky off-guard pictures after I'd had a drink


I just knew you and me would get on :thumbup:

DoodlesRule - that is exactly the kind of thing my Jake would say :lol:

I will put a new pic on here when I get home - I will be kissing either Samantha or Isaac - we will have to wait and see which one


----------



## Freddie and frank

MeganRose said:


> Just gone through about 50+ pages of this thread! Some people look soo different than I thought, and some people I think I expected to just look like their dogs..


So which ones of us do look like our dogs?


----------



## Diesel the Crazy Dal

Im having plastic surgery if its me


----------



## IrishEyes

Diesel the Crazy Dal said:


> Im having plastic surgery if its me


I'll be quite pleased if it's me!


----------



## Dogless

IrishEyes said:


> I'll be quite pleased if it's me!


Me too .


----------



## cheekyscrip

Dogless said:


> Me too .


I would be..scrip is quite cute, those dark Spanish eyes!!!!...and well, my mug is on the page 317...

every dog will be offended!!


----------



## Dogless

cheekyscrip said:


> I would be..scrip is quite cute, those dark Spanish eyes!!!!...and well, my mug is on the page 317...
> 
> every dog will be offended!!


Found your mug at last .


----------



## myshkin

cheekyscrip said:


> I would be..scrip is quite cute, those dark Spanish eyes!!!!...and well, my mug is on the page 317...
> 
> every dog will be offended!!


Scrip, you look quite a lot like I thought you would - nice to see your happy mug


----------



## JordanRose

A couple of recent ones of me 

Selling my paintings to raise money for the Society for Abandoned Animals, my favourite charity in the world:








And with my SpookyCat (apologies for my grumpy face! Spooks looks ever so handsome, though...)









:thumbsup:


----------



## Luz

Dogless said:


> Me too .


I would say you look most like your dog out of everyone on PF. You both have the perfect physique!:incazzato: So jealous!


----------



## Dogless

Luz said:


> I would say you look most like your dog out of everyone on PF. You both have the perfect physique!:incazzato: So jealous!


Should've gone to Specsavers :lol::lol:. Very kind though .


----------



## cheekyscrip

myshkin said:


> Scrip, you look quite a lot like I thought you would - nice to see your happy mug


 I am a perfect example of my breed then!!!


----------



## pogo

Does anyone think I look like they thought I would? 

Most are surprised when they see a photo


----------



## Dogless

pogo said:


> Does anyone think I look like they thought I would?
> 
> Most are surprised when they see a photo


Exactly as I had imagined - seen your pic on your threads a few times before now; but the first time I saw it you were as I had thought :thumbsup:.


----------



## Phoenix&Charlie'sMum

Freddie and frank said:


> So which ones of us do look like our dogs?


I wish i did, it would mean long legs, tiny waist and a mahoosive chest :lol:

I must be the complete opposite, short dumpy legs, pot belly and no boobs haha


----------



## Goldstar

If you want to see me then my photo is the first one on my home page, for some reason Lucky comes up first but just click on "previous" to see me. Beware I hate photos and this is literally the only one I have 

Excuse my dazed look, it was after a few drinks 

IMAG1027.jpg picture by goldstar2 - Photobucket


----------



## MCWillow

pogo said:


> Does anyone think I look like they thought I would?
> 
> Most are surprised when they see a photo


You look nothing like I expected - but then until very recently I thought you were a bloke  :blush:

Sorry!


----------



## IrishEyes

pogo said:


> Does anyone think I look like they thought I would?
> 
> Most are surprised when they see a photo


Yes but I imagined you as having dark hair, other than that very close.


----------



## AlexTurley

This could get interesrting haha

so do i look like people thort or do i look like a crazy bengal owner haha


----------



## pogo

MCWillow said:


> You look nothing like I expected - but then until very recently I thought you were a bloke  :blush:
> 
> Sorry!


everyone thinks i'm a bloke that's why i asked! :lol:


----------



## DogLover1981

Goldstar said:


> If you want to see me then my photo is the first one on my home page, for some reason Lucky comes up first but just click on "previous" to see me. Beware I hate photos and this is literally the only one I have
> 
> Excuse my dazed look, it was after a few drinks
> 
> IMAG1027.jpg picture by goldstar2 - Photobucket


You look nothing like what I imagined.


----------



## Goldstar

DogLover1981 said:


> You look nothing like what I imagined.


Not sure whether that's good or bad


----------



## Goldstar

pogo said:


> Does anyone think I look like they thought I would?
> 
> Most are surprised when they see a photo


I've seen photos of you on fb but you look exactly as I imagined 

Love your funky hair


----------



## xshelly_stanliex

Don't think ive posted a pic of mysef here so here goes. 
Me and my boy 








Me with all 3 of the furkids


----------



## Yorkshire_Rose

I thought it might be about time i introduced myself lol

Heres is me back in june, For my sisters 18th (god i feel old now ) we all dressed up as geeks.
This is my and my girlfriend.









All of us









Me and my brothers girlfriend (At this point i was absolutely trashed, however i do not need a reason to start pole dancing =D )









Me and my younger brother, we were born the exact same day but a year apart.









and this is from tonight haha, I was on my way to get into the shower and well i spotted a hair brush and some hair spray so decided to make a hair wave =D


----------



## MCWillow

I hate myself in glasses, but I am quite disappointed that 7 out of 8 people thought glasses=geeks 

I try to never have my pic taken in glasses for this very reason - so I am going to be brave - this pic was taken last week in Key Largo :blush:










And this is me with Samantha


----------



## Yorkshire_Rose

MCWillow said:


> I hate myself in glasses, but I am quite disappointed that 7 out of 8 people thought glasses=geeks


We were not intending to offend anyone, I myself wear glasses and much like don't like wearing them :blink:

If you google Geek Costumes the majority have glasses. I myself just googled Geek Chic for ideas.


----------



## Blade

Myself about 2 weeks ago.


----------



## Rolacolacube

Its wonderful seeing everyones pics so here goes....  

This is me on a good day which are very few and far between lol


----------



## sharonchilds

View attachment 100316


This is me all glammed up!! Not a pair of jeans or jumper covered in fur 








My daughter and i goin to a fancy dress party as..Can u guess 
Whoops, have the pics the wrong way round :blush2:


----------



## LittleRockiLover

this is me


----------



## LittleRockiLover

Anele Jessica said:


> Click "Post reply", than find a paper clip on the top of your reply - click on it - it will guide you.


I cant see your pikks?? Its like youve just put a comment n no pikk how comes i cnt see lol?


----------



## simplysardonic

Edward1 said:


>


In your dreams, love


----------



## tincan

Roflmao ...... Classic


----------



## 2Cats2Dogs

Man there are some seriously good pics of members on here.

This will be a tough act to follow. I only have old ones from years ago!!

I avoid the camera, but I shall have a bash at it next week :yikes:


----------



## Jeoffery

LittleRockiLover said:


> View attachment 100378
> this is me


I like the hair


----------



## Ariana1985

This is me ...dont laugh at my expression


----------



## IrishEyes

Ariana1985 said:


> This is me ...dont laugh at my expression


Great portrait, very gritty!


----------



## cerigitts

Haha here goes....

One of me as a young pup...










Suited up on my birthday this year...










And the most recent one from last month, looking as if I need a trip to the dog groomers ...


----------



## Shadow And Lightning

oh why not i need the distraction

SAM_0532 by kiwi20122012, on Flickr


----------



## Shrap

Shadow And Lightning said:


> oh why not i need the distraction
> 
> SAM_0532 by kiwi20122012, on Flickr


And he cheated on you! What an idiot!!


----------



## Rolacolacube

cerigitts said:


> Haha here goes....
> 
> One of me as a young pup...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Suited up on my birthday this year...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And the most recent one from last month, looking as if I need a trip to the dog groomers ...


Loving the tatts (and hair)


----------



## ciara8184

That's my pinchi


----------



## dobermummy

Deleted due to not nice people


----------



## Rolacolacube

dobermummy said:


> Heres a photo of me a little tipsy


Lol love it. Your hair is fantastic!! If i'm tipsy, I ALWAYS stick my tongue out in photos !! I have my tongue pierced too :blush:  lol


----------



## Rolacolacube

ciara8184 said:


> View attachment 103981
> That's my pinchi


Awwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwww so cute :001_wub: :001_wub:


----------



## dobermummy

Rolacolacube said:


> Lol love it. Your hair is fantastic!! If i'm tipsy, I ALWAYS stick my tongue out in photos !! I have my tongue pierced too :blush:  lol


 awww thank you, that pic doesnt show how electric blue it really is and i have one side shaved 

Tipsy are the only photos i will be in and im always sticking my tongue out or some other silly face coz i hate my photo being taken


----------



## Rolacolacube

dobermummy said:


> awww thank you, that pic doesnt show how electric blue it really is and i have one side shaved
> 
> Tipsy are the only photos i will be in and im always sticking my tongue out or some other silly face coz i hate my photo being taken


Lol me too. I really can't stand photo's of myself so like you said, 99% of the time I stick my tongue out or do a divvy face :blush:

The blue that I can see looks gorgeous. I would never have the guts to do it lol. I remember being petrified going to the hairdressers and asking to go red  lol


----------



## dobermummy

Rolacolacube said:


> Lol me too. I really can't stand photo's of myself so like you said, 99% of the time I stick my tongue out or do a divvy face :blush:
> 
> The blue that I can see looks gorgeous. I would never have the guts to do it lol. I remember being petrified going to the hairdressers and asking to go red  lol


Thank you 
I was bright purple for a long time so blue wasnt a big jump, i look and feel wrong if my hair is a natural colour


----------



## Rolacolacube

dobermummy said:


> Thank you
> I was bright purple for a long time so blue wasnt a big jump, i look and feel wrong if my hair is a natural colour


Lol. What is your natural colour??


----------



## dobermummy

Rolacolacube said:


> Lol. What is your natural colour??


 erm... Natural colour... Erm... No idea  i think its a dark dirty blonde ish colour (going on my roots and kids hair colours :lol


----------



## Rolacolacube

dobermummy said:


> erm... Natural colour... Erm... No idea  i think its a dark dirty blonde ish colour (going on my roots and kids hair colours :lol


Lol sounds the same as mine I think but it's been a while since I saw it lol


----------



## kaz25

Can't remember if I've posted a picture of myself, if I have it's probably an old one! So here's a couple from my work Xmas night out a couple of weeks ago...

I can't seem to be able to rotate them...


----------



## RichardJordan

Bertie and me


----------



## lesnar the bull terrier

hi, im baz


----------



## ginge2804

Iv just had an uploading session of all my pics from my camera and phone, so heres some more recent ones of me


----------



## cinnamontoast

deleted


----------



## nickarzia zeke davies

pics of me in 1980 + recent


----------



## JordanRose

I had a bit of a photoshoot at the shelter today, as I will be featuring in the newsletter next week  Here's a couple of pics, some are half decent 

Like rabbit, like human:








Cheesy me, grumpy Cookie (I love Netherland Dwarf faces! )









Spot the Rose Bunny!









My very fake smile (but Diva looks very beautiful :001_wub








And finally, my favourite :001_wub: 









Not the most flattering pics in the world, but they make me smile


----------



## dobermummy

Deleted due to bitchy pms


----------



## Holtie

JordanRose said:


> I had a bit of a photoshoot at the shelter today, as I will be featuring in the newsletter next week  Here's a couple of pics, some are half decent
> 
> Like rabbit, like human:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cheesy me, grumpy Cookie (I love Netherland Dwarf faces! )
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spot the Rose Bunny!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My very fake smile (but Diva looks very beautiful :001_wub
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And finally, my favourite :001_wub:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Not the most flattering pics in the world, but they make me smile


Great pics of you!


----------



## cinnamontoast

dobermummy said:


> My new hair


Totally love it! What do you do that you can get away with those colours?! I wish I could do that!


----------



## JordanRose

JTHolt said:


> Great pics of you!


Thank you! 

Don't know which pic they'll use for the newsletter, but I will be the face of animal care volunteers. I'm a bit scared  (I guess it's part of the territory, though, being the senior rabbit advisor- great title, eh?! )


----------



## Shadow And Lightning

on new years eve 

IMAG4246 by kiwi20122012, on Flickr


----------



## dobermummy

cinammontoast said:


> Totally love it! What do you do that you can get away with those colours?! I wish I could do that!


Im really lucky, i work on a family farm / petting zoo type place and the bosses are great in the fact the love to see what colour ill have next 

Or do you mean how do i get it these colours? 

I bleach it to very pale yellow first then colour it with vegetable dyes


----------



## cinnamontoast

The first: to be ok to go to work with those colours is just fabulous! I'd love to work on a farm!!


----------



## Louiseandfriends

Why not?

Me and my lovely boy about a year ago (my hair is WET, not greasy.) 









Me and my gorgeous girl a few weeks ago: 









Poppppppppy! <3










Just me...


----------



## MCWillow

dobermummy said:


> My new hair


Never mind the hair (which is fab BTW) where did you get that corset - I _need_ one :drool:


----------



## dobermummy

MCWillow said:


> Never mind the hair (which is fab BTW) where did you get that corset - I _need_ one :drool:


Ebay  ill look for the link for you.


----------



## purpleskyes

I also like to dye my hair crazy colours here are just a couple of them 

White blonde


Untitled by purplepixie87, on Flickr

Purple


Untitled by purplepixie87, on Flickr

Pink with leopard print on the shaved side.


Untitled by purplepixie87, on Flickr

It has been ever colour there is really, at the moment it is green, blue and purple.

I think I might just dye the whole thing black today though and be normal for abit haha


----------



## Guest

2013 photo


----------



## MCWillow

purpleskyes said:


> I also like to dye my hair crazy colours here are just a couple of them
> 
> Pink with leopard print on the shaved side.
> 
> 
> Untitled by purplepixie87, on Flickr
> 
> It has been ever colour there is really, at the moment it is green, blue and purple.
> 
> I think I might just dye the whole thing black today though and be normal for abit haha


I wonder if you know my son? He has lots of pics on his FB with exactly the same Chameleon Bar banner on the bottom


----------



## purpleskyes

MCWillow said:


> I wonder if you know my son? He has lots of pics on his FB with exactly the same Chameleon Bar banner on the bottom


God you never know that isnt the biggest club ever, do you live in Surrey as well then?


----------



## MCWillow

Yep, I live just outside Woking, and work in Woking


----------



## Luz

MCWillow said:


> Yep, I live just outside Woking, and work in Woking


Ooh do you ever see Paul Weller?


----------



## MCWillow

Not seen Paul Weller, but I've seen Rick Parfitt a few times. 

I used to live round the corner from his mum. I always stopped to chat to her and had no idea who her son was until I saw a huge Rolls Royce outside her house one day - they came out as I was walking past.

She was always talking about him, but never actually mentioned who he was, just like any other mum I guess


----------



## purpleskyes

Decided to go for the black, pulling a posey face showing it off!


Untitled by purplepixie87, on Flickr


----------



## tiatortilla

dobermummy said:


> Deleted due to bitchy pms


was just nosing through these.. why would somebody send you bitchy pm's about your pic?! that's horrible


----------



## 2Cats2Dogs

I know me in these ruin them!







Me and Buddy







Me and Maisie


----------



## dobermummy

tiatortilla said:


> was just nosing through these.. why would somebody send you bitchy pm's about your pic?! that's horrible


Because im not 'normal' and an ugly 'freak'


----------



## Dogless

dobermummy said:


> Because im not 'normal' and an ugly 'freak'


What? :yikes::yikes:.


----------



## neoflip

Jem said:


> Ok here goes
> 
> Me aged 3 with my dad
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Me last year before a night out
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Me a couple of months ago on a night out with my other half kev, he looks rather rough and thats because he is wasted


I just like your "Me last year before a night out"
picture, you look seems pretty cool.
but i am not posting my pic, i am not look so god....


----------



## tiatortilla

dobermummy said:


> Because im not 'normal' and an ugly 'freak'


wtf?! i haven't seen your pic but i'm sure you're not.
whoever felt the need to say that is seriously horrible!

.. and will now probably see this and start insulting me if they're that type of person but nevermind!


----------



## Flamingoes




----------



## Flamingoes

dobermummy said:


> Because im not 'normal' and an ugly 'freak'


WTF :| report them...now :incazzato: :incazzato: :incazzato: :incazzato:

ETA, this has actually made me furious...please report them, it's absolutely disgusting


----------



## Flamingoes

purpleskyes said:


> Decided to go for the black, pulling a posey face showing it off!
> 
> 
> Untitled by purplepixie87, on Flickr


Omg you're stunning


----------



## gooner1

Anele Jessica said:


> Click "Post reply", than find a paper clip on the top of your reply - click on it - it will guide you.


Been trying to uploads a couple of pics on the iPad but doesn't seem to recognise them very frustrating


----------



## tashi

Ok let's get this back on track, no more talk of former members please


----------



## Dingle

Yes ma'am back to topic

Here's a pic of me (bit bald n ugly but hey ho) with my youngest madam & her Pony


----------



## tiatortilla

..........................


----------



## davidschilling




----------



## Lavenderb

Flamingoes said:


>


ohhh its you


----------



## Melissa27

It has been a long while since I have posted on here, so I thought I'd post some recent ones.  The first picture is of Maximus and me on my birthday (which is the day before his), and the others are six of the literally hundreds of pictures that were taken on the trip I took to Toronto, New York and New England a few months back. It was an absolute blast.










Just outside the Royal Ontario Museum:










Danvers, MA:









A picture with my mom with Niagara Falls in the background:









Dinosaur exhibit!









A white lion at the Toronto Zoo.









One of my favourites that I took at Niagara Falls, ON. 









Hope no one minds the picture over share.


----------



## AxGizmo

Me and Candypants









Me and Gareth









Me and Terri


----------



## Booties

I swear I've seen some of you guys on TV... 

Some adorable smiles :001_wub:

Have gone out of my way to pick some of the most ridiculous ones for you! 

Sadly, have put on a whole lot of weight due to meds and blah blah blah, so now I'm too grumpy to have photos taken until I drop it again!
These are from last year


----------



## RichardJordan

Bertie and me


----------



## Jiskefet

cerigitts said:


> And the most recent one from last month, looking as if I need a trip to the dog groomers ...


That must be a professional photograph....
LOVE the tat.

Do you model?


----------



## MeganRose

Need an excuse to post this photo, I love it. Me and Cleo, one of the dogs needing a home at Loving Homes Dog Rescue:









and me and Ashar, one of the resident dogs.. He was beaten close to death and left in a wood to die. It took Chris two hours to even get to the stage that she could be near him, in the pound, and she took him home, and he now loves her to death.
When I first really met him, I was told strictly to ignore him, NEVER look him in the eye especially... in the whole world he only trusts Chris, and her partner - my aunty. 
This photo was 3 days later, he finally accepted me, and decided I was lovely! and from then on cuddled up to me at every chance, and demanded cuddles constantly! And this photo makes me very very happy.


----------



## lil muppet

right so i think i posted on here about 2 years ago so here i go again with a more up to date one... i hate photos being taken so these are rare... sorry about the dressing gown lol... i have since dyed my hair (did it sunday) a mahogany colour but you get the picture or pictures


----------



## VickiGS

How do you post a picture without a URL? Or isn't it possible?


----------



## skyblue

lil muppet said:


> right so i think i posted on here about 2 years ago so here i go again with a more up to date one... i hate photos being taken so these are rare... sorry about the dressing gown lol... i have since dyed my hair (did it sunday) a mahogany colour but you get the picture or pictures


have you lost weight?


----------



## Indiandpuppy

<3 at my birthday trip to the cinema with the bestie










before justin bieber gig


----------



## Dogsupply

Here is my picture. I hope you like this. This me, myslf and I.


----------



## Tropical Fish Delivered

Help, cant remember how to upload pics....will keep trying


----------



## colliemerles

Tropical Fish Delivered said:


> Help, cant remember how to upload pics....will keep trying


To attach a photo to a post click on the little paperclip which will bring up another window to upload from your computer click on 'browse' find the picture you want left click on picture and then upload, once uploaded close the window click on the paperclip again and then click on the uploaded image - you should then have your photo in your post..


----------



## CassiaPercival

Here are some pictures of me


----------



## skyblue

CassiaPercival said:


> Here are some pictures of me


very nice indeed


----------



## CassiaPercival

skyblue said:


> very nice indeed


Thanks skyblue!


----------



## Mr Gizmo

CassiaPercival said:


> Here are some pictures of me





skyblue said:


> very nice indeed


Agreed,but you are allowed to smile.


----------



## CassiaPercival

Mr Gizmo said:


> Agreed,but you are allowed to smile.


I'm very self conscious about smiling, always have been for some reason... I don't do it unless it comes completely naturally lol... sorry!


----------



## JordanRose

Me with Ash, our biggest bunny at the shelter (she's a French Lop, weighing in around 6kg!)

Big Ash Cuddles by spookybabbits, on Flickr

And some favourites. Me and the Spooky one:


Spooks not amused. by spookybabbits, on Flickr


Mutual smiles. by spookybabbits, on Flickr


Red and Blue by spookybabbits, on Flickr


----------



## CassiaPercival

JordanRose said:


> Me with Ash, our biggest bunny at the shelter (she's a French Lop, weighing in around 6kg!)
> 
> Big Ash Cuddles by spookybabbits, on Flickr
> 
> And some favourites. Me and the Spooky one:
> 
> 
> Spooks not amused. by spookybabbits, on Flickr
> 
> 
> Mutual smiles. by spookybabbits, on Flickr
> 
> 
> Red and Blue by spookybabbits, on Flickr


You young lady have BEAUTIFUL locks <3


----------



## JordanRose

CassiaPercival said:


> You young lady have BEAUTIFUL locks <3


Why, thank you!


----------



## dogsupplynetwk

Here is mine..I hope you like her


----------



## Indiandpuppy

me on the left


----------



## TessNRooRoo

Meeeee n Tessy
EDIT ..... I am not strangling her honest :O


----------



## rspcablockfen

Hello from me








I am Peggy an older dog looking for a new forever home.
You can see more about Peggy here


----------



## LynzSweetie

Not that anybody knows who I am anyhow...but hey-ho I never miss an opportunity to post a photo of myself if I have the chance!!

Me in Crete last year, and me a couple of days ago after a surprising hair colour result LOL  :biggrin:

















Not sure why the pics are so small....


----------



## Meezey

Meeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee


----------



## bullet

Update, I'm the one with the tongue sticking out


----------



## Guest

bullet said:


> Update, I'm the one with the tongue sticking out


The good looking one or the human?


----------



## Mark Walden

Spent a month in Australia, best holiday I've ever had.










Teaching Rupert.. he looks so confused.










Me with Charley (Passed away a couple of weeks ago  ) and Milly on the left, my Basset.


----------



## Mr Gizmo

Mark Walden said:


> Me with Charley (Passed away a couple of weeks ago  ) and Milly on the left, my Basset.


Love the St.Georges cross coat.  :thumbup:


----------



## purpleskyes

Girls night out with my rather tall friend!


----------



## Lovemydoodle

Me about 2 years ago x


----------



## lil muppet

skyblue said:


> have you lost weight?


no gained it if anything


----------



## Marley boy

Iv not been on here in ages so here is a pic of me and my beautiful baby Charles


----------



## Waterlily

Marley boy said:


> Iv not been on here in ages so here is a pic of me and my beautiful baby Charles


hello you  and stunning pic, adorable lil one you have there, good job


----------



## Marley boy

Waterlily said:


> hello you  and stunning pic, adorable lil one you have there, good job


aww thanks, he is such a chunk lol


----------



## petitsfilous

Myself and Bernie:


----------



## GeorgiiePixie

Me last week  (nope I cant smile-I terrify people when I do lol)









another recent pic









me aged 7









me at 17 lol (havent changed at all)


----------



## Donna92

You guys have great photos

This is me and Kimmy 2 years ago
She was 1 I think



And this year


----------



## Donna92

This is me and my Kimmy 


And this is me


----------



## karinaberry85

this is me, and a me and my husband and our 5 little girls. x


----------



## smudgiesmummy

myself and xxwelshcrazyxx


----------



## unicornleather

This is me and my 3 dogs


----------



## Harveybash

Me and my Harvey bash :001_wub:










A rare photo where I look moody lol .. I'm not honest


----------



## Harveybash

Lovemydoodle said:


> View attachment 111934
> 
> 
> Me about 2 years ago x


You are very pretty!!


----------



## Harveybash

Me and my Mum on a photo shot a couple of years ago


----------



## unicornleather

Harveybash said:


> Me and my Mum on a photo shot a couple of years ago


What a lovely photo, Oz


----------



## unicornleather

Here's me and my 3 dogs, notice I'M the one sitting on the floor!


----------



## Harveybash

unicornleather said:


> What a lovely photo, Oz


Thank you


----------



## Westiejocky

Two dogs together as my Mr would say!!!


----------



## unicornleather

I keep trying to post a photo of myself and my 3 dogs but it doesn't ever appear here, do you think admin are trying to tell me something!
I'll try a third time and see if I'm lucky, here goes, 
these are my 3 dogs and notice I have to sit on the floor!
Oz


----------



## unicornleather

I've been trying to post a photo of myself, tried 3 times over the last 2 weeks but it says moderator has to approve. Trouble is, the moderator never approves! 
Can anyone tell me what I'm doing wrong?
I've emailed admin but they won't reply!
Do you think they are trying to tell me something!
Any help or suggestions most appreciated, Oz

I'll try adding a pic on this post to see what happens, this will be the fourth attempt!



YES it worked!


----------



## purpleskyes

I thought I would I do an update on the thread as after having short hair for 7 years I got some hair extensions!


Untitled by purplepixie87, on Flickr


Untitled by purplepixie87, on Flickr


----------



## JordanRose

A couple of me today, with my beloved bunnies :001_wub:

Gaga:

DSCN8930 by spookybabbits, on Flickr

Flix:

DSCN8960 by spookybabbits, on Flickr

DSCN8937 by spookybabbits, on Flickr

Group hug!

DSCN8952 by spookybabbits, on Flickr


----------



## Meezey

purpleskyes said:


> I thought I would I do an update on the thread as after having short hair for 7 years I got some hair extensions!
> 
> 
> Untitled by purplepixie87, on Flickr
> 
> 
> Untitled by purplepixie87, on Flickr


Beautiful


----------



## MCWillow

Me and my (future?) DIL in April at a Mesh gig. Her hair is naturally that colour *jealous*


----------



## moggiemum

beautiful picture of you both you lok like sisters and your hair looks very natural too, lovely love your dress btw

oh no now ive just realised that Dil is not a name ,and she maybe future daughter in law and not your future intended.....oops, theres me thinking how in love you s looked


----------



## moggiemum

JordanRose said:


> A couple of me today, with my beloved bunnies :001_wub:
> 
> Gaga:
> 
> DSCN8930 by spookybabbits, on Flickr
> 
> Flix:
> 
> DSCN8960 by spookybabbits, on Flickr
> 
> DSCN8937 by spookybabbits, on Flickr
> 
> Group hug!
> 
> DSCN8952 by spookybabbits, on Flickr


im liking everyones dresses today


----------



## MCWillow

moggiemum said:


> beautiful picture of you both you lok like sisters and your hair looks very natural too, lovely love your dress btw
> 
> oh no now ive just realised that Dil is not a name ,and she maybe future daughter in law and not your future intended.....oops, theres me thinking how in love you s looked


:lol: :lol: yes, DIL is for daughter in law - I do love her to bits though 

My D, is a man - D is for Duncan


----------



## Guest

moggiemum said:


> im liking everyones dresses today


Don't make me get my legs out!!!


----------



## moggiemum

Dont be shy you are quiet hairy though


----------



## Guest

moggiemum said:


> Dont be shy you are quiet hairy though












:lol:


----------



## Harveybash

jon bda said:


> :lol:


:lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## moggiemum

hey i was wondering where u' d got to , dont worry you will get faster at waxing the more you practice, not sure i believe you though  wheres the pics Ms Jon Bda


----------



## Bryxy

This is pretty recent, just a few weeks ago. 
Unfortunately got no pics of me and the dogs on my laptop in Poland, but when I'm back in the UK this summer I'm determined to take plenty.


----------



## Danielmorgan

I'm too planing to post here my journey from childhood to youth .. this is why now a day I'm scanning through my photo album for some good snaps .. will meet you soon..


----------



## ScruffyCat

This is me taken in Greece on holiday a few years ago


----------



## chillminx

MCWillow said:


> :lol: :lol: yes, DIL is for daughter in law - I do love her to bits though
> 
> My D, is a man - D is for Duncan


I always thought you were a mere slip of a girl McWillow! Too young to have a prospective DIL.:biggrin5:


----------



## amble1066

As my picture loaded? Lol


----------



## ilovesharpei

thought id join in  here is a pic of me


----------



## Shadow And Lightning

me looking happy as larry on my 21st lol

58285_10151812455727625_798632125_n by kiwi20122012, on Flickr


----------



## Mr Gizmo

ilovesharpei said:


> thought id join in  here is a pic of me


:thumbsup:

Also to add I love Norwich,The Murderers in the town centre is in my top 5 five pubs.


----------



## LottieLab

Me scoffing a pastie in Cornwall


----------



## moggiemum

yes you are scoffing a pasty, now would that be julie scoffing a pasty in the the mirror?


----------



## Angelic1

Not sure I've done this right...but here goes...me taken a few months ago.


----------



## moggiemum

i wanted to say you have a lovely smile and then i seen your cat in avatar so so both have lovely a smile


----------



## Angelic1

Thank you


----------



## Clairabell

Very recent one, I actually took this for a "before and after" pic after losing 3 and a half stone  got another 2 and a half to go yet, but pleased with the results so far!


----------



## Lipizzan

wow, what a beautiul white dress, i love it, and you are beautiful too 

this is me


----------



## moggiemum

Royoyo said:


> Meeeeeeeee on the left


you cheating:thumbup1:


----------



## moggiemum

oops ,i think ive missed you again,nevermind we'll be getting the wedding pics soon


----------



## Marycat

Me circa 1975/1976!!


----------



## Marycat

me and the OH now..not so cute


----------



## unicornleather

This is an updated one of me as I have a beard now, I am in the garden this Summer enjoying the sunshine.


----------



## sharonbee

Me and my beautiful Sphynx, Victoria....


----------



## RhysHill1

I made a shot machine out of a portaloo soap dispenser.... Dont worry, I washed it out with cider.








Me and a good pal of mine, Elin.








And this is a group of my friends getting ready to ride to a scooter rally on Mersea island.


----------



## tattoogirl73

This is me on my 40th last month


----------



## bullet

Me with Kitty Brucknell from X factor at a private party at the Sugar Hut, ooh! hark at me lol


----------



## Guest

Why has she gone to a party as Cruella DeVille?
:lol:


----------



## Lavenderb

jon bda said:


> Why has she gone to a party as Cruella DeVille?
> :lol:


I was wondering where the feck her hairline starts under that wig :huh:


----------



## bullet

jon bda said:


> Why has she gone to a party as Cruella DeVille?
> :lol:


Looks a bit like that dont it lol


----------



## Hudson87

A more up to date picture. I am growing my hair out after having it short for so many years. Its taking forever but this is the longest its been in 7 years!


Untitled by purplepixie87, on Flickr


----------



## MariaB

This is me doing a VA over some white water this summer


----------



## pogo

A photo of me with the Mr at a recent family wedding


----------



## pogo

wow massive photo sorry!


----------



## Paula07

pogo said:


> A photo of me with the Mr at a recent family wedding


Your hair is cool .


----------



## moggiemum

aww you look like a lovely couple love your hair and your tats brill
i felt a bit strange wishing you happy bday the other day , i thought they probably think im strange even though you said thankyou, but now i ve seen you pic i feel ok  you both look lovely


----------



## moggiemum

MariaB said:


> This is me doing a VA over some white water this summer


i mean how can you be there and still look this good good on ya, im scared of heights and water but given half a chance i d do it , not sure i would look as composed though


----------



## JordanRose

Me at the shelter (again!)









And yes. I'm a little bit puppy broody. Just a little bit. One day. ONE DAY :cryin:


----------



## BenBoy

Here is Me


----------



## astro2011

Me at the moment


----------



## Elouise

This is one of me and my girl, Tia.


----------



## Elouise

And this is me!!


----------



## ellenlouisepascoe

This is moi!


----------



## Waterlily

> BenBoy said:
> 
> 
> 
> Here is Me
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Really ?
> 
> Britney Spears | Movies Back, Hollywood Movies
> 
> I sure hope you were kidding. :frown2:
Click to expand...


----------



## Cheryl89

This is moi 









xxx


----------



## BenBoy

The real me


----------



## BenBoy

Waterlily said:


> Really ?
> 
> Britney Spears | Movies Back, Hollywood Movies
> 
> I sure hope you were kidding. :frown2:
> 
> 
> 
> I have you know that some people say I have her eyes
Click to expand...


----------



## MissShelley

Cheryl89 said:


> This is moi
> 
> View attachment 123507
> 
> 
> xxx


You's a pretty lady 

This is a recent one of me. After I had my fringe done


----------



## Cheryl89

MissShelley said:


> You's a pretty lady
> 
> This is a recent one of me. After I had my fringe done


Why thank you sweetie, I can see your image now, you're gorge!!!!!!

I thought you said fridge hehehehee was expected a piccy of you standing next to a fridge! xxxxxxx


----------



## MissShelley

Cheryl89 said:


> Why thank you sweetie, I can see your image now, you're gorge!!!!!!
> 
> I thought you said fridge hehehehee was expected a piccy of you standing next to a fridge! xxxxxxx


Aw, you are too sweet  it's amazing what a fringe will do for your face lol, it's made me look years younger 

Hahaha! is it wrong I want to post a pic of me and my fridge!  xx


----------



## Cheryl89

MissShelley said:


> Aw, you are too sweet  it's amazing what a fringe will do for your face lol, it's made me look years younger
> 
> Hahaha! is it wrong I want to post a pic of me and my fridge!  xx


No please do it'll be so funny!!! I'll reply to your PM I promise (still is shock from it!!!) xxxx


----------



## MissShelley

Cheryl89 said:


> No please do it'll be so funny!!! I'll reply to your PM I promise (still is shock from it!!!) xxxx


Oh no worries hon xx you can when you can x


----------



## Hanwombat

Bear and I


----------



## MCWillow

MissShelley said:


> You's a pretty lady
> 
> This is a recent one of me. After I had my fringe done


Gorgeous eyes!

Theres Jake telling me I look younger without a fringe - so I have been persevering, but I want me fringe back - I just think the lazy arse didnt want to cut it 

I am fed up with headbands - thank for you making me make up my mind!


----------



## Guest

MissShelley said:


> This is a recent one of me. After I had my fringe done


Didn't do too bad with that bowl and a pair of scissors did i!!!
:lol:


----------



## MissShelley

MCWillow said:


> Gorgeous eyes!
> 
> Theres Jake telling me I look younger without a fringe - so I have been persevering, but I want me fringe back - I just think the lazy arse didnt want to cut it
> 
> I am fed up with headbands - thank for you making me make up my mind!


Fank yoo. I has my Daddy's eyes 

You look very young, and lovely with or without fringe hon  xx


----------



## MissShelley

jon bda said:


> Didn't do too bad with that bowl and a pair of scissors did i!!!
> :lol:


Oh shush you!


----------



## skyblue

RhysHill1 said:


> I made a shot machine out of a portaloo soap dispenser.... Dont worry, I washed it out with cider.
> View attachment 122648
> 
> 
> Me and a good pal of mine, Elin.
> View attachment 122649
> 
> 
> And this is a group of my friends getting ready to ride to a scooter rally on Mersea island.
> View attachment 122650


yea man,old scooterboy here

still do northern/mod/skin reggae/motown


----------



## missylou

Here's me the other night


----------



## Lauren5159

This is a picture of me taken last weekend on a rare night out with the girls


----------



## Hanwombat

New pictures


----------



## skyblue

Lauren5159 said:


> This is a picture of me taken last weekend on a rare night out with the girls


hotty:cornut:


----------



## skyblue

ok,heres me


----------



## Mr Gizmo

skyblue said:


> ok,heres me


Into the mod scene I think.


----------



## lostbear

Fade to Grey said:


> this is me with a few different hair colours and styles


Like your ferret - he looks a big 'un!


----------



## lostbear

karinaberry85 said:


> this is me, and a me and my husband and our 5 little girls. x
> View attachment 114235
> 
> 
> View attachment 114236


FIVE! That's so wonderful. Better start saving up for all their weddings, though!:biggrin:


----------



## skyblue

Mr Gizmo said:


> Into the mod scene I think.


yes and no,lets just say i think original mod/skinhead clothes are smarter


----------



## DogLover101

I'm Niki 

This is me (left) with my sister!


----------



## Mr Gizmo

DogLover101 said:


> I'm Niki
> 
> This is me (left) with my sister!
> 
> View attachment 125460


You would have appeared to have fallen over. :lol:


----------



## MCWillow

This isn't me, but I love this pic so much that I am sharing it here anyway 

My gorgeous Jake, and his beautiful girlfriend Elyse :001_wub:


----------



## Mr Gizmo

MCWillow said:


> This isn't me, but I love this pic so much that I am sharing it here anyway
> 
> My gorgeous Jake, and his beautiful girlfriend Elyse :001_wub:


He is a lucky bloke.


----------



## MCWillow

Mr Gizmo said:


> He is a lucky bloke.


He is indeed - and she is a lucky girl


----------



## BritishBulldog

Me with my daughter


----------



## moggiemum

you are very blessed^^^^


----------



## BoogieWoogie

My Boyfriend and ME!


----------



## fishtankswimming

Waterlily said:


> your a stunner mate


Thanks very much


----------



## Kitty_pig

hair is now cut!


----------



## GlitterPup

PINK HAIR!!!


----------



## petrus

Thats me


----------



## aronmatt3

It is so nice of you all to share your images and I was also trying to share my image, but I am unable to find how to do that.


----------



## MariaB

This is us!


----------



## moggiemum

MariaB said:


> This is us!


ha ha you look like a lovely ...cheeky couple, enjoy the forum i m sure you ll fit right in


----------



## moggiemum

aronmatt3 said:


> It is so nice of you all to share your images and I was also trying to share my image, but I am unable to find how to do that.


hi there if you click on the paperclip icon, actually it looks like a coka cola ring pull, near the smily face at the top of the reply box , a drop down menu will appear then click on browse pick a pic from your computer and then wait for it to show in the box then press upload and wait ....when you see the file name in the uploaded box you can preveiw before submitting, took me a long time to get the hang of it as well, good luckand welcome


----------



## amandagreen

Too bad a lot of first pictures are unavailable anymore


----------



## Mr Gizmo

amandagreen said:


> Too bad a lot of first pictures are unavailable anymore


:confused1:


----------



## Valanita

amandagreen said:


> Too bad a lot of first pictures are unavailable anymore


Probably because those people are no longer members here, for what ever reason. I can't remember if I ever posted one of me.:confused1:


----------



## Holtie

Valanita said:


> Probably because those people are no longer members here, for what ever reason. *I can't remember if I ever posted one of me*.:confused1:


Nothing to stop you posting another!!


----------



## Valanita

JTHolt said:


> Nothing to stop you posting another!!


I don't think so. I am no longer photogenic, being old.


----------



## Holtie

Valanita said:


> I don't think so. I am no longer photogenic, being old.


Rubbish!! You're as young as you feel!!

Everyone is photogenic - must be crappy cameras then!!


----------



## Waterlily

Valanita said:


> I don't think so. I am no longer photogenic, being old.


pfft. ..


----------



## Valanita

Holtie said:


> Rubbish!! You're as young as you feel!!
> 
> Everyone is photogenic - must be crappy cameras then!!


JT you changed your name. Hi, Holtie.

If I did post one before & now, you'll see what I mean.


----------



## Holtie

Valanita said:


> JT you changed your name. Hi, Holtie.
> 
> If I did post one before & now, you'll see what I mean.


You are the first one to notice I'd changed my name!! For that, you get a green blob!! :thumbup:


----------



## Kitty_pig

Holtie said:


> You are the first one to notice I'd changed my name!! For that, you get a green blob!! :thumbup:


loving the name change lovely xxx


----------



## Holtie

Kitty_pig said:


> loving the name change lovely xxx


Thank you xx


----------



## astro2011

I cannot mind if I have a pic up.


----------



## IrishEyes

astro2011 said:


> I cannot mind if I have a pic up.


Very pretty.


----------



## Kirstyrebe

Photo of moi with my little rascal Vinnie


----------



## Rebecca0905

http://www.petforums.co.uk/attachment.php?attachmentid=132440&stc=1&d=1391108521


----------



## Hazy81

Just found this thread. Here's one of me


----------



## Ceiling Kitty

Me and my car.

_It's not my car. I wish it was my car. But it's not my car._


----------



## moggiemum

i hope you not leaning on my car there , lol ,  hi


----------



## Ceiling Kitty

There is my actual car... sorry, are car pics allowed? I'll stop now.


----------



## Guest

Shoshannah said:


> Me and my car.
> 
> _It's not my car. I wish it was my car. But it's not my car._


Normal 3 door or RS500?


----------



## Ceiling Kitty

That's an RS500.


----------



## Ceiling Kitty

Here's my amazing husband, Mr. H.


----------



## moggiemum

is that him in your avater , amazing hubby wubby , hehe i though it was a famous celebrity dont know who just someone famous , ahh well he is now ..famous on pf  you both look like fun people xx


----------



## Ceiling Kitty

moggiemum said:


> is that him in your avater , amazing hubby wubby , hehe i though it was a famous celebrity dont know who just someone famous , ahh well he is now ..famous on pf  you both look like fun people xx


Ha ha no my avatar is Charlie Day - I wish he was my husband! :lol: But there are similarities, admittedly. 

xxxx


----------



## moggiemum

well haha i dont even know charlie day so i like your hubby better , in a pf way of course lol xx

and i know nothing about cars you mighta guessed lol, but i like the colour


----------



## Ceiling Kitty

moggiemum said:


> well haha i dont even know charlie day so i like your hubby better , in a pf way of course lol xx
> 
> and i know nothing about cars you mighta guessed lol, but i like the colour


Moonstone, nice colour. 

DH, Charlie Day and my Orange Cat are the three guys on my List of Reasons to Live.


----------



## Guest

Shoshannah said:


> That's an RS500.


Nice...loving the Cortina too!


----------



## moggiemum

jon bda - see now i loveeeeeee cortina's my uncle had one back in the day


----------



## Ceiling Kitty

jon bda said:


> Nice...loving the Cortina too!


I only have Sierras! :thumbup1:


----------



## Guest

Shoshannah said:


> I only have Sierras! :thumbup1:


I could find myself tempted by a Turbo Technics 4x4 estate i suppose!


----------



## Ceiling Kitty

jon bda said:


> I could find myself tempted by a Turbo Technics 4x4 estate i suppose!


There was one particularly legendary one in existence, but I do believe he got rid... gutted I never saw it in the metal.


----------



## Kimlou85

Me 29 today !!!


----------



## Mr Gizmo

Kimlou85 said:


> Me 29 today !!!


 Happy birthday,hope youv'e had a good day and having a good evening.:thumbup1:


----------



## moggiemum

happy birthday kimlou


----------



## Ceiling Kitty

Kimlou85 said:


> Me 29 today !!!


Happy Birthday! I'm 29 next month too, yay for mid-80's kids! :cornut:


----------



## Kimlou85

moggiemum said:


> happy birthday kimlou


Thanks xx
:biggrin::biggrin::biggrin::biggrin:


----------



## Kimlou85

Shoshannah said:


> Happy Birthday! I'm 29 next month too, yay for mid-80's kids! :cornut:


1985 !!! WOOHOO classic year we had to all big hair Brit pop and dance :cornut::cornut:


----------



## Ceiling Kitty

Kimlou85 said:


> 1985 !!! WOOHOO classic year we had to all big hair Brit pop and dance :cornut::cornut:


Live Aid! :thumbup1:


----------



## bullet

Me, Bobbie and the lovely Louise Hill from "A different breed"


----------



## Ceiling Kitty

This was me five minutes ago.


----------



## chillminx

Shoshannah, I didn't imagine you were so young!:shocked:  Just goes to show how wide of the mark our assumptions can be when we are not face-to-face eh?:lol:


----------



## Ceiling Kitty

chillminx said:


> Shoshannah, I didn't imagine you were so young!:shocked:  Just goes to show how wide of the mark our assumptions can be when we are not face-to-face eh?:lol:


Ha ha what _is_ young?


----------



## aloevera

I always think it's so strange how your brain puts a face to a name, even though you've never seen them before, I love these sort of topics because it sorts that vague image you have in your head, out haha.

Here's me taken a couple of days ago. The classic 'Instagram selfie' !


----------



## slartibartfast

Potter and me.


----------



## chillminx

Shoshannah said:


> Ha ha what _is_ young? Big 3-0 next year...


Really? I'd never have guessed You evidently come from good 'stock'!


----------



## Ceiling Kitty

chillminx said:


> Really? I'd never have guessed You evidently come from good 'stock'!


Ha ha ha thanks!

Last year I got mistaken as being DH's daughter. :huh:


----------



## Hudson87

I finally got my extensions and I am in love with them. I am the one with the dark hair.


----------



## moggiemum

hi hudson they look lovely - very natural


----------



## Fluketheduke

Me couple years ago,


----------



## dave123791

A picture of me:


----------



## Dan Glennon

This is me on top of Scafell Pike a few weeks ago


----------



## BEAR22

Puppy and myself a couple of days ago in the sun.


----------



## ToyPoodle

My face


----------



## jessica93

This is me.....


----------



## BlueHeather

New member and this is moi  taken in Mexico last year where we went to celebrate our 40th wedding anniversary


----------



## pugfan34

Me and Napster as I named him (shut up it was big back then lol) a few years ago. He is probably the dumbest dog I have ever owned but he is very sweet and loads of fun. I feel like perhaps the great maker had a bit of fun with him also.










Also included is a pic of Simon Lebon with me aunt Millie('s legs lol) with her pup, Thurston. Look at Lebon, he is just a wee lad lol. I was myself a tot back then so  it ages me. Anyhoo, just thought it would be a bit of nostalgic fun  I promise you I am NOT him lol. Life is just cruel like that...










This is a fun thread


----------



## Labradoodlemad

Hubbie and I on the cliffs with Our little 'Miss'


----------



## xgemma86x

Not the greatest quality but this is me and 1 of the gorgeous dolphins at marine land a few days ago :001_wub:


----------



## ThelifeofPi

Me with my beautiful new grandson Jacob and another taken with the phone!


----------



## Fluffster

Me and my spaniel!


----------



## PlatinumAlibi




----------



## 2Cats2Dogs

Pirates have parrots on their shoulders.

Me I have the awesome power of Buddy!


----------



## MrJsk

Picture from holiday, Gran Canaria 










Me & other half on holiday


----------



## Mirx3

Just found this thread and thought I'd share my picture now


----------



## negative creep

I don't usually do this, but as a one off, here's me with my nephew Noah



And here's me with my nephew Sam



And here's me with my nephew Ollie (who was a bit grumpy hence the rubbish pic)!


----------



## Nolda




----------



## k4r4

I suppose I should update this with a recent pic of me since I'm back


----------



## ellenlouisepascoe

I'm gonna update my picture as I look a bit different since my last one!

5 stone ligher and different hair :lol:


----------



## CKins

This is me in my newest snowboarding gear


----------



## snuff

Here's me on the morning of my wedding (just over two weeks ago) with Dylan


The Mrs with the inlaws Cocker


Morning after at the hotel


----------



## Colliebarmy

Its love....


----------



## porps

getting photobombed by tommy as usual... f. knows what's going on with my eye in this pic


----------



## cheekyscrip

porps said:


> getting photobombed by tommy as usual... f. knows what's going on with my eye in this pic


----------



## CRL

cant say this is recent, was taken 2 years ago, but im not one for photos. i will post a more recent one 2moro (if i remember).


----------



## CRL

CRL said:


> cant say this is recent, was taken 2 years ago, but im not one for photos. i will post a more recent one 2moro (if i remember).
> View attachment 229110


Me on sunday with my neice Molly.


----------



## tinaK

This is me


----------



## Astral

Xander and me


----------



## Idalia

This is me, sorry it's a bit grainy, just as well at my age.


----------



## coral.

here's a few with the kittys


----------



## sharonbee

Thought I should update as I'm a bit older nowadays lol... this is me with My Sharona...


----------



## grumpy goby

No makeup due to hay fever selfy! Me being in a photo is a rarity...


----------



## MCWillow

Jake just did my hair - I've been ginger for so long (fake ginger coz I love it) it seems quite strange being brunette again!







The top is more or less my natural colour (minus the odd grey one  )


----------



## smudgiesmummy

this is me now


----------



## missylou

I've come back to this forum after a looooong time so I thought I would update a picture of me =)


----------



## SurfCFC

Ok....here it goes, I guess I have been around here long enough to warrant this now! My OH will kill me if he knew I posted this lol!!









I'm the one on the right, btw


----------



## PipsMom




----------



## xgemma86x

Dinner on the beach in Turkey ☺


----------



## The Wild Bunch

This is me, excuse my disgraceful hair. I usually make an effort, honest


----------



## Charliedadog

all Family


----------



## NatashaChelsea

Hey from the south!! xox


----------



## Royoyo

Me and Arnie having a smooch!


----------



## Pappychi

This is me. Yes I have pink in my hair


----------



## LittleHolly

this is me with my little girl. haven't got many pictures of myself on my laptop lol


----------



## forgotten myth

This is a cute thread! 

The first picture is me a couple of years ago and the second is me a couple of weeks ago.


----------



## Mr Gizmo

forgotten myth said:


> This is a cute thread!
> 
> The first picture is me a couple of years ago and the second is me a couple of weeks ago.
> 
> View attachment 248216
> View attachment 248219


I like the Browning baseball cap  ,not often you see them about.


----------



## forgotten myth

Thanks Mr Gizmo,I love it! it's the only hat I ever wear. I can't go shooting without it  (to clarify - I shoot clays, that's all)


----------



## Colliebarmy

Whilst away for a few days I saw the wifes tartan wrap/poncho and thought....

tartan --- kilt ------ Braveheart!........

so she filmed me re-enacting THAT scene of "barefaced cheek" .....

I can post that if needed


----------



## lostbear

Colliebarmy said:


> Whilst away for a few days I saw the wifes tartan wrap/poncho and thought....
> 
> tartan --- kilt ------ Braveheart!........
> 
> so she filmed me re-enacting THAT scene of "barefaced cheek" .....
> 
> I can post that if needed


No, thank you.


----------



## mJZ

Me and my son last summer...

















My guard dog...


----------



## MrJsk

When I let my auntie cut my hair...

:Arghh:Facepalm


----------



## Mr Gizmo

mJZ said:


> My guard dog...
> View attachment 257913


I asked my OH what she thought of the bike in this pic.
Her reply was "oh,I didn't see the bike" 
Just goes to show,if you want to attract the ladies,get a puppy.


----------



## dingal2000

Not done this for a while, here goes.


----------



## JANICE199

dingal2000 said:


> Not done this for a while, here goes.


*Nice to meet you.*


----------



## dingal2000

JANICE199 said:


> *Nice to meet you.*


You nut lol How you doing Janice? I was trying to find the last picture I posted but couldn't be bothered going the years of posts lol


----------



## JANICE199

dingal2000 said:


> You nut lol How you doing Janice? I was trying to find the last picture I posted but couldn't be bothered going the years of posts lol


*I'm very well thank you, and yourself? I think the last time we spoke was when you helped with my car, what a nice man. haha *


----------



## dingal2000

JANICE199 said:


> *I'm very well thank you, and yourself? I think the last time we spoke was when you helped with my car, what a nice man. haha *


Was a long long time ago, glad you are keep yourself well, it's nice to come back for a while


----------



## JANICE199

dingal2000 said:


> Was a long long time ago, glad you are keep yourself well, it's nice to come back for a while


*I'm always lurking ya know. lol Us old members have to stay around, if only to say, " things have changed". *


----------



## dingal2000

JANICE199 said:


> *I'm always lurking ya know. lol Us old members have to stay around, if only to say, " things have changed". *


And that they certainly have


----------



## JANICE199

dingal2000 said:


> And that they certainly have


*Ages ago i did add my pic. but took it down a few seconds later. Never again..lol *


----------



## dingal2000

When at work


----------



## Valanita

dingal2000 said:


> Not done this for a while, here goes.


You look like a pop star, very nice.layful


----------



## leedsgrl

Well I thought I would add my ugly mug to the thread so u can put a face to the name! So hello from Yorkshire


----------



## dingal2000

leedsgrl said:


> Well I thought I would add my ugly mug to the thread so u can put a face to the name! So hello from Yorkshire


You have lovely eyes


----------



## leedsgrl

dingal2000 said:


> You have lovely eyes


Thankyou


----------



## Colliebarmy

A kiss from a collie


----------



## Frolicking Ferrets

It's me


----------



## KATZ1355

709Juggalette said:


> Here is me.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Me with Kahlua the ratty!


love that cute rat x


----------



## rockdot

My latest headshot, I actually like this one! Normally I hate pics of myself.


----------



## Katrinab

Me and 1 of my many grandchildren.other is 
me, in beer garden


----------



## Mr Gizmo

Katrinab said:


> Me and 1 of my many grandchildren.other is
> me, in beer garden
> View attachment 283851


Is that Surrey Docks Farm your in ?


----------



## Katrinab

Mr Gizmo said:


> Is that Surrey Docks Farm your in ?


Not sure of the farm name.think it was mudshute farm.not 100%


----------



## Mr Gizmo

Katrinab said:


> Not sure of the farm name.think it was mudshute farm.not 100%


Ah yes Mudchute with HSBC & Canary Wharf in the background.


----------



## Katrinab

Mr Gizmo said:


> Ah yes Mudchute with HSBC & Canary Wharf in the background.


Yes that's the one


----------



## Golden memories

Me and my precious boy Vegas


----------



## FeelTheBern

Golden memories said:


> Me and my precious boy Vegas


Vegas looks happy as well!


----------



## Harveybash

Hi guys!
I have an old photo on here somewhere from like 2 and a half years ago.
But since I've just come back on here, and look a bit different, I thought I'd just throw a pic up lol! X


----------



## xgemma86x

Love this 1 of me ❤


----------



## FeelTheBern

xgemma86x said:


> Love this 1 of me ❤


Welcome back! I thought you had abandoned Petforums.


----------



## xgemma86x

FeelTheBern said:


> Welcome back! I thought you had abandoned Petforums.


Thank you I come back for a browse every now and then but it's been a really hard year for me this year having lost both my mum and my nan


----------



## FeelTheBern

xgemma86x said:


> Thank you I come back for a browse every now and then but it's been a really hard year for me this year having lost both my mum and my nan


I'm sorry for your losses. I hope you're doing okay.


----------



## xgemma86x

FeelTheBern said:


> I'm sorry for your losses. I hope you're doing okay.


Time is a great healer (plus my pets help of course )


----------



## Goldstar

Since we've not been here in a while, here's Lucky and I


----------



## spiffremember

O k so I will try and put a pic of mayo.k


----------



## spiffremember

I will try again....I will try and put a pic on of my res he yorky relaxing be for she ran away,was found and is now very nervous.


----------



## spiffremember

Well that didn't work did it....what am I doing wrong I wonder"
Well that didn't work and I've put loads of pics on other sites.....must be an age thing


----------



## spiffremember

Well that didn't work did it....what am I doing wrong I wonder"
Well that didn't work and I've put loads of pics on other sites.....must be an age thing


----------



## Mercgirl

Me, a couple of years back, with our beloved Duc. Yellow...of course!


----------



## Guest

This is me 



http://imgur.com/7tdcF


----------



## Sairy

This is me and Holly.


----------



## grumpy goby

Mercgirl said:


> View attachment 303116
> Me, a couple of years back, with our beloved Duc. Yellow...of course!


nice!! We just sold our 748R... loved it!!! (also, yellow ofc )


----------



## Mercgirl

grumpy goby said:


> nice!! We just sold our 748R... loved it!!! (also, yellow ofc )


Ah, nice bike! Yellow ones are fastest, too! 

We were devastated at having to give up riding, but Pete was diagnosed with a massive blood clot in his leg and put on warfarin. We'd never had an accident in 8 years and 150,000 miles, and it seemed daft to risk having one when he could have bled to death before the emergency services arrived, so we made the reluctant decision to hang up our leathers.


----------



## grumpy goby

Mercgirl said:


> Ah, nice bike! Yellow ones are fastest, too!
> 
> We were devastated at having to give up riding, but Pete was diagnosed with a massive blood clot in his leg and put on warfarin. We'd never had an accident in 8 years and 150,000 miles, and it seemed daft to risk having one when he could have bled to death before the emergency services arrived, so we made the reluctant decision to hang up our leathers.


Such a shame!!! We have quit the sports bikes now, as we do more long distances in NZ we opted for the more comfy (less fun) HD's!!

Although my baby is the mini!!
The old, the mini and the new....:


----------



## Mercgirl

grumpy goby said:


> Such a shame!!! We have quit the sports bikes now, as we do more long distances in NZ we opted for the more comfy (less fun) HD's!!
> 
> Although my baby is the mini!!
> The old, the mini and the new....:


Love the mini!

We decided that if we couldn't have a bike anymore, we'd have a convertible. Ended up with three SLK's! Wolfie, Saffron and Lola. We also have a little Seat Mii, Eeny-meany, and now Lola has been traded in for a 200 C Class, called Millie (short for Millenium Falcon of course, as it has a Wookie for a co-pilot!)


----------



## Satori

grumpy goby said:


> Such a shame!!! We have quit the sports bikes now, as we do more long distances in NZ we opted for the more comfy (less fun) HD's!!
> 
> Although my baby is the mini!!
> The old, the mini and the new....:
> 
> View attachment 304829
> View attachment 304830
> View attachment 304831


Love that mini. Gorgeous.


----------



## grumpy goby

Haha love the names!

The mini name is Basil.... As it's a mini 40 LE (basil 40.... Basil fawlty?) Terrible pun I know... but we were even able to get BASIL40 plates for him!!

I would love a Caterham 7 for my next car!!


----------



## Satori

grumpy goby said:


> Haha love the names!
> 
> The mini name is Basil.... As it's a mini 40 LE (basil 40.... Basil fawlty?) Terrible pun I know... but we were even able to get BASIL40 plates for him!!
> 
> I would love a Caterham 7 for my next car!!


Lol. I was planning to call my new baby Nigel but she's obviously a girl. Check out those hips....










Would you buy or build the Caterham?


----------



## Mercgirl

grumpy goby said:


> Haha love the names!
> 
> The mini name is Basil.... As it's a mini 40 LE (basil 40.... Basil fawlty?) Terrible pun I know... but we were even able to get BASIL40 plates for him!!
> 
> I would love a Caterham 7 for my next car!!


How could you call it anything other than Basil! 

I also like the Caterham 7, but it wouldn't be practical for us to have one, as we don't have a garage.


----------



## grumpy goby

Satori said:


> Lol. I was planning to call my new baby Nigel but she's obviously a girl. Check out those hips....
> 
> View attachment 304844
> 
> 
> Would you buy or build the Caterham?


I would like to build one... it would be a nice hobby! Besides importing one would be a nightmare. The mini took me 6 months to clear through the system from the UK! And that was the easier route as I had previously owned it. Buying new would cost a small fortune in fees.

My mate built an AC cobra which is a beast! Too much car for me I fear lol


----------



## Satori

grumpy goby said:


> I would like to build one... it would be a nice hobby! Besides importing one would be a nightmare. The mini took me 6 months to clear through the system from the UK! And that was the easier route as I had previously owned it. Buying new would cost a small fortune in fees.
> 
> My mate built an AC cobra which is a beast! Too much car for me I fear lol


Oh, I would love to build one. If I had a big enough garage I would be dangerous, and broke. If you do build one.... daily progress pictures pleeeease!


----------



## grumpy goby

Satori said:


> Lol. I was planning to call my new baby Nigel but she's obviously a girl. Check out those hips....
> 
> View attachment 304844
> 
> 
> Would you buy or build the Caterham?


Does nigella work? Lol


----------



## Creativecat

Oversized wooden items for this Saturdays craft market


----------



## Creativecat

Wrong thread sorry lol hope it can be moved plz


----------



## Eilidh

This is me, had many different colours over the years, back to brown now. Also my son Alexander and Aiden in the pictures.


----------



## Eilidh

And another since it's a old thread.


----------



## FeelTheBern

Eilidh said:


> And another since it's a old thread.
> View attachment 328524


I hope you don't mind me saying this but...you're very pretty!


----------



## Eilidh

FeelTheBern said:


> I hope you don't mind me saying this but...you're very pretty!


It taken me a long time to accept a compliment. Thank you @FeelTheBern, that's kind of you.


----------



## 1290423

Well seeing as the last one I put on was of doubletrouble in her fifties suppose I ought to show DT in her sixties


----------



## Lolapagola

Me and my 7yo daughter Madison she's obsessed with snapchat filters


----------



## FeelTheBern

Lolapagola said:


> Me and my 7yo daughter Madison she's obsessed with snapchat filters
> 
> View attachment 329674


Filters? Like the one I have in my fish tank?


----------



## Lolapagola

FeelTheBern said:


> Filters? Like the one I have in my fish tank?


Erm no :Hilarious filters like the silly stars on our heads in the picture... my daughter is obsessed lol


----------



## FeelTheBern

Lolapagola said:


> Erm no :Hilarious filters like the silly stars on our heads in the picture... my daughter is obsessed lol


Oh right. I'm not familiar with that kind of thing.


----------



## 1290423

View attachment 330785
Blink! And you will miss it


----------



## bordie

DT said:


> View attachment 330786
> View attachment 330786
> View attachment 330785
> Blink! And you will miss it


MMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMM


----------



## grumpy goby

My most recent... I don't do photos in general! I'm not photogenic lol. A lot older than my last one!


----------



## Boxerluver30

20170616_131354 (1) by devonwigzell, on Flickr
This is me, its a couple months old but the only difference in how I look now is my hairs darker as I've dyed it.


----------



## Kim Watcham

Ok ...this is me...


----------



## Kim Watcham

This is me


----------



## Kim Watcham

This is me...


----------



## Kim Watcham

Hi everyone ...im kim archies mum


----------



## Kim Watcham

ME AND MY TZU....


----------



## ErsatzNihilist

This is me. I think I was trying to pose like the 6 fingered pianist poster in the movie Gattica. Didn't nail it.










For bonus points, this the picture done of me by my colleagues when I left my last job. Obviously a labour of love, and it's good to know I was recognised as the insane dictator that I am.


----------



## John bach

I have no idea why I can not post any thread here.any moderators here?


----------



## SusieRainbow

John bach said:


> I have no idea why I can not post any thread here.any moderators here?


Hello, what are you having difficulty with ? I'll help if I can.


----------



## John bach

SusieRainbow said:


> Hello, what are you having difficulty with ? I'll help if I can.


Hello I try to post some new thread but it showing me message say that spam content, but I not post spam


----------



## SusieRainbow

John bach said:


> Hello I try to post some new thread but it showing me message say that spam content, but I not post spam


If you try to post a link or video you will get that message until you have made at least 25 posts.


----------



## John bach

SusieRainbow said:


> If you try to post a link or video you will get that message until you have made at least 25 posts.


Thank you but I only post thread from my website without any links


----------



## SusieRainbow

John bach said:


> Thank you but I only post thread from my website without any links


Well, you seem to be posting OK now, are you still having problems ?


----------



## John bach

SusieRainbow said:


> Well, you seem to be posting OK now, are you still having problems ?


Yes it still showing me this


----------



## SusieRainbow

John bach said:


> Yes it still showing me this


What exactly are you trying to post ?


----------



## John bach

SusieRainbow said:


> What exactly are you trying to post ?


Nothing spammy I was try post this article from my website but I was not post any links


----------



## SusieRainbow

Well, it seems the site doesn't accept it at the moment, it's obviously detecting spam type material.
Try again when you've made 25+ posts and see what happens.


----------



## John bach

SusieRainbow said:


> Well, it seems the site doesn't accept it at the moment, it's obviously detecting spam type material.
> Try again when you've made 25+ posts and see what happens.


Nothing spammy about my article, and thank you for answers and time


----------



## TommyB




----------



## Goldstar

Nice to see what people actually look like


----------



## bordie

bordie
View attachment 407888
View attachment 407888


----------



## rona

bordie said:


> bordie
> View attachment 407888
> View attachment 407888


All I can see is error The requested attachment could not be found.

It's as illusive as you Bordie


----------



## abbibyerley




----------



## Lauradoglover

Me


----------



## NadiaR

Just found this so I thought I'd share.


----------



## Britt




----------



## Engel98

.


----------



## Magic Waves

Me & my staffy bruno when he was a live.


----------



## Faoladh

HiView media item 79317


----------



## bordie

Faoladh said:


> HiView media item 79317


WOW


----------



## Huiyaming

Here is a picture of me. The blonde has grown out now though!


----------



## Dick Tracy

View attachment 480350
Well heres me, hope this works???


----------



## Karl43

The very first day I got chewie.

She had a little sniff around the place and then got on my shoulder and fell to sleep. I have to say, I fell in love instantly.


----------

